# WIRE WHEEL KING'S QUALITY WHEELS



## Wire Wheel King

WE CAN BUILD THEM YOUR WAY


----------



## R0L0

ttt for the wire wheel king


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 4 2008, 10:59 PM~10802556
> * ttt for the wire wheel king
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jun 5 2008, 01:08 AM~10802619
> *MAJESTICS IN AZ VERY INTERESTED IN BUYING YOUR WHEELS TO PUT ON THE STREETS OF ARIZONA..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT FOR THE WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: TTMFT Again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT_@Jun 5 2008, 10:35 AM~10805474
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: TTMFT Again  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


and again


----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Psycho631

what about fwd?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Cadi4life

:uh:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT... For all questions just give Charlie a call... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Cadi4life




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## 65chevyman

look good


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTT


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jun 10 2008, 01:43 AM~10836374
> *look good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Whats the price on these?


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 19 2008, 03:43 PM~10906910
> *Whats the price on these?
> *


x2????


----------



## Chaotic Lows

what's the price for 2 13x6 all chrome w/out tires shipped to 55433


----------



## rhr26




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jun 19 2008, 06:51 PM~10909714
> *what's the price for 2 13x6 all chrome w/out tires shipped to 55433
> *


----------



## 76monte1

how much for the engraved knockoffs????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 22 2008, 01:16 PM~10926100
> *how much for the engraved knockoffs????? :0  :0  :0
> *


i was quoted from charlie for some engraved 3 wing super swepts no-plated for 900.00


----------



## 76monte1

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 22 2008, 02:28 PM~10926166
> *i was quoted from charlie for some engraved 3 wing super swepts no-plated for 900.00
> *


engraved by rudy pena huh?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 22 2008, 03:28 PM~10926166
> *i was quoted from charlie for some engraved 3 wing super swepts no-plated for 900.00
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jun 22 2008, 02:28 PM~10926166
> *i was quoted from charlie for some engraved 3 wing super swepts no-plated for 900.00
> *


WTF?!?!


----------



## 155/80/13

how much for these same knock offs here? any closer pics


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Please call 408-559-0950 For All Orders And Prices Thank You


----------



## 76monte1

will do :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut

what are the spoke-count options?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

We Have 72 Spoke or 100 spoke Call 408-559-0950 Wire Wheel King


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

EVERYTHINGS LOOKING GREAT CHARLIE.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 28 2008, 04:00 PM~10970738
> *EVERYTHINGS LOOKING GREAT CHARLIE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Prices Starting At $1550.00 For 13x7 Or 14x7

Complete set of Four with all Hardware included!

Call 408-559-0950


----------



## 29775

how much for a set of 13x7's gold nipples gold 3 ear-k/o shipped to j6k 4b3 canada


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 30 2008, 03:31 PM~10981886
> *how much for a set of 13x7's gold nipples gold 3 ear-k/o shipped to j6k 4b3 canada
> *


he doesn't post price's here you have to call him


----------



## Cadi4life

how much for a set of black lip and black spoke rest chrome of 13x7 shipped to 85037


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Give e Call I Am Running A Sale Right Now 408-559-0950 9AM-2PM


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## soldierboy

:0


----------



## nor cal rider

Just bought a set of wheel's off Charlie.Nice shit cant complain nice chrome and gold. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WERE THE PICS


----------



## nor cal rider

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 10 2008, 07:11 PM~11571372
> *WERE THE PICS
> *


Dude ? why u so worried about Charlie's wheel's u claim u sell the chit.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

BECAUSE CAHRLIE HAS BEEN CLAIMING TO MAKE AND SELL ZENITH IVE SEEN IT HEARD IT AND I DONT LIKE LIARS
RAY HAD BEEN MAKING ZENITHS FOR JIM AND CHARLIE SINCE 2000
IVE BEEN MAKING ZENITHS SINCE 06 AND YES MY ZENITH WIRE WHEELS ARE THE SHIT
I DONT HAVE TO FAKE THE FUNK TO SELL WHEELS
CALL HIM AND ASK AS A NORMAL CUSTOMER IF HE MAKES ZENITHS AND LISTEN TO HIS BULLSHIT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HERE ILL HELP HOMIE OUT ..............YOU CANT COMPAIR THIS WHEEL TO MINE PLUS DOES THE CHIP AND K/O LOOK FAMILIAR DUDE JUST BOUGHT THESE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

The Wire Wheel King is in full production making a show quality wire wheel in a 72 spoke, cross lace or straight lace.Any way you want them.The engraving is one of the best around and are even made out of state.All rims are punched and dimpled in house.The hubs are also being drilled in house.

Call 408-559-0950 For Any Pricing Or Orders Please No PM's

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## vazquejs

Nice. I see endless possibilities.


----------



## old school from 72

RE : the wire wheel king  
Charlie was a machinist making all of jim craigs parts in a san jose shop and started woking for him around 1982. working with his prints they can make all of the original stuff I hope they do Every one in there shop have 25 years plus His wheel builder has been there since 1975 I worked there before charlie had started With that many years they know what they are doing THE NEW SCHOOL IS NOT LIKE THE NEW SCHOOL THE ALL HAVE JIM CRAIGS BLOOD They have changed the name but will always be the original


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Please Call Charlie 408-559-0950 For Prices & Orders :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SEND US A PICTURE OF YOR RIDE WITH ARE WHEELS AND WE WILL POST THEM
ON OUR MY SPACE TAKE A LOOK AT www.myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Prices Starting At $1550.00 For 13x7 Or 14x7

Complete set of Four with all Hardware included!

Call 408-559-0950


----------



## R0L0

looking for a sponsor for our toy drive charlie can you help out with a set of rims for a raffle all the cash will go to the kids lmk

thanks 
rolando


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Hi rolando 

Are company dont believe in making rafflles for buisness profit. for a cause
like yours I dont see a problem .Give us a call at the shop 


Thanks Charlie .


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 27 2008, 10:08 PM~11717912
> *Hi rolando
> 
> Are company dont believe in making rafflles  for buisness profit.  for a cause
> like yours I dont see a problem  .Give us a call at the shop
> 
> 
> Thanks Charlie .
> 
> *


Keepin' it Real in Campbell,CA  

OG Charlie doin' it with class!!! Jim Craig would be proud


----------



## old school from 72

Speaking of the K-offs & logos to all The logos of califonia were made by the wire wheel king . they were orderd from ray. and the k-offs are an after market made off of jims samples they have all the prints. with your 2 years experiance
compair of 25 years I know who i would buy from any way who is so worried It looks like its only you there are many wire wheel company around so quit while your a head your giving your self a bad name 


old school


----------



## vazquejs

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

There was a lot of talk about your wheels at our show this weekend homie.. most want to support but the stamping on the rim is turning some people off.. any way to make it look nicer or maybe put it on the inside of the hub? just a suggestion from what i was hearing up here.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 27 2008, 09:08 PM~11717912
> *Hi rolando
> 
> Are company dont believe in making rafflles  for buisness profit.  for a cause
> like yours I dont see a problem  .Give us a call at the shop
> 
> 
> Thanks Charlie .
> *



   I will be down on Friday to talk to you  all the proceeds will gp to the The Alemeda County Housing and Community Development Center in the name of Wire Wheel King and Enchanted Creation c.c. I will see you on Friday Charlie..

Thanks 
Rolando


----------



## R0L0

i see you shane


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 27 2008, 09:19 PM~11717997
> *Keepin' it Real in Campbell,CA
> 
> OG Charlie doin' it with class!!!  Jim Craig would be proud
> *


X3


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 30 2008, 10:36 AM~11738748
> *i see you shane
> *


Damn you caught me!!


----------



## lor1der

do you have a warranty on the finish

what is the quailty of the chrome and do you use stainless for the spokes


----------



## R0L0

Charlie I would like to thank you on behalf of Enchanted Creation C.C. for your dontaion. We hope to see you at the toy drive :biggrin: 


Rolando


----------



## R0L0

Charlie please let me know if you want to set up a booth at the toy drive that way we can reserve the space for you. we would be honored if you did


----------



## DJLATIN

are these better than chinas?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11750063
> *are these better than chinas?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 500 times over


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

ttt


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## lil watcha

100X better does china make 72 spoke? NO
TTT for og 72's


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Sep 27 2008, 10:19 PM~11717997
> *Keepin' it Real in Campbell,CA
> 
> OG Charlie doin' it with class!!!  Jim Craig would be proud
> *


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

RE: WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS 

ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
OF THEM IN STOCK 
#1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE

#2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED

#3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS

#4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)

#5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SEND US A PICTURE OF YOR RIDE WITH ARE WHEELS AND WE WILL POST THEM
ON OUR MY SPACE TAKE A LOOK AT www.myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## lowriv1972

Take it to the top for Wire Wheel King!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 6 2008, 08:36 AM~11791195
> *Take it to the top for Wire Wheel King!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## TYTE9D

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## R0L0

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Sep 30 2008, 06:45 AM~11737116-->
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot of talk about your wheels at our show this weekend homie.. most want to support but the stamping on the rim is turning some people off.. any way to make it look nicer or maybe put it on the inside of the hub? just a suggestion from what i was hearing up here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wire Wheel King_@Oct 5 2008, 08:53 AM~11782706
> *RE:  WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS
> 
> ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE  ARE ALSO MADE
> MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT  WE HAVE PLENTY
> OF THEM IN STOCK   #1  ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE
> 
> #2  ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED
> 
> #3  ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED  RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS
> 
> #4  ARE  ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)
> 
> #5  24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED  AND A ONE POWDER COATING
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 9 2008, 05:37 AM~11820051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You're such a Pimp


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Oct 9 2008, 03:53 PM~11825430
> *You're such a Pimp
> *



na just trying to catch up to the big boys like you


----------



## R0L0

*
SPONSORED BY WIRE WHEEL KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lowriv1972

To the Top!!!!


----------



## R0L0

up up up


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 9 2008, 07:37 AM~11820051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



beautiful how bout a close up of the rims.....


----------



## lowriv1972

Mornin Wire wheel king!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 13 2008, 08:37 AM~11848862
> *beautiful how bout a close up of the rims.....
> *


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!!!


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 13 2008, 10:09 AM~11849119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thank You 25 Yeas Of Making Quality Wire Wheels


----------



## R0L0

GOOD MORNING WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## R0L0

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 13 2008, 10:09 AM~11849119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are sick


----------



## vazquejs

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 13 2008, 01:09 PM~11849119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Very nice indeed. Great work!


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0

good morning wire wheel king


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 17 2008, 07:08 AM~11891068
> *good morning wire wheel king
> *


----------



## R0L0

ttmft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
OF THEM IN STOCK 
#1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE

#2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED

#3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS

#4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)

#5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 19 2008, 07:23 PM~11913406
> *ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
> MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
> OF THEM IN STOCK
> #1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE
> 
> #2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED
> 
> #3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS
> 
> #4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)
> 
> #5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING
> *


----------



## R0L0

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

What up guys?? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 20 2008, 08:03 AM~11917053
> *What up guys?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0

*PRESENT *


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 20 2008, 10:48 AM~11918093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRESENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2008, 10:47 AM~11963229
> *Back to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
OF THEM IN STOCK 
#1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE

#2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED

#3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS

#4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)

#5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 25 2008, 07:10 PM~11973190
> *ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
> MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
> OF THEM IN STOCK
> #1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE
> 
> #2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED
> 
> #3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS
> 
> #4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)
> 
> #5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## nor cal rider

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 13 2008, 10:09 AM~11849119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen this caddy nice shit like the wheels


----------



## nor cal rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11913406
> *ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE ARE ALSO MADE
> MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT WE HAVE PLENTY
> OF THEM IN STOCK
> #1 ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE
> 
> #2 ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED
> 
> #3 ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS
> 
> #4 ARE ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)
> 
> #5 24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED AND A ONE POWDER COATING
> *


Thats what I like owner of shop telling it like it is real nice rimms got my set on the way :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 28 2008, 07:28 AM~11993118
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

Takin this topic to the TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

* &*














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 30 2008, 10:06 AM~12015677
> *
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 4 2008, 08:13 PM~12063123
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


Sup Rolo


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 30 2008, 06:45 AM~11737116
> *There was a lot of talk about your wheels at our show this weekend homie.. most want to support but the stamping on the rim is turning some people off.. any way to make it look nicer or maybe put it on the inside of the hub? just a suggestion from what i was hearing up here.
> *



We now offer blank hubs call for details


----------



## R0L0

Tripple plated show chrome :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0




----------



## lowriv1972

I wanted to thank Wire Wheel King for their sponsorship of our annual toy drive!!! Hopefully with there very generous donation, we can raise a good amount of money to be dontated to the Cancer Foundation!! Thanks again guys!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 10 2008, 09:19 AM~12112304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to thank Wire Wheel King for their sponsorship of our annual toy drive!!! Hopefully with there very generous donation, we can raise a good amount of money to be dontated to the Cancer Foundation!! Thanks again guys!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

<span style='color:red'>*CALL CHARLIE FOR MORE INFO 408-559-0950*


----------



## R0L0

*
CALL THE WIRE WHEEL KING!!!!!!!

408-559-0950*</span>


----------



## R0L0

<span style='color:red'>*CALL CHARLIE FOR MORE INFO 408-559-0950*


----------



## R0L0

*
CALL THE WIRE WHEEL KING!!!!!!!

408-559-0950*</span>


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Nov 10 2008, 12:22 PM~12113803
> *TTT
> *



Thanks for the bump bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972

bump


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 11 2008, 05:13 PM~12128705
> *bump
> *


thank you also :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 12 2008, 09:09 AM~12134211
> *ttmft :biggrin:
> *


Sup Rolo


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Nov 12 2008, 04:19 PM~12138339
> *Sup Rolo
> *


SUP BRO... HOW YOU BEEN????


----------



## R0L0

*ALL WHEELS ARE 100% BUILT IN HOUSE.................*


----------



## R0L0

*CUSTOM ENGRAVING IS ALSO AVAILABLE. CALL FOR DETAILS..*


----------



## R0L0

*SAMPLES......*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

I need one left and 1 right super three wing series 1 zenith knock off how much? chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

To the top for The Wire Wheel King!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 17 2008, 10:04 AM~12180060
> *To the top for The Wire Wheel King!!!
> *


X10000000000 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

ANYONE GOT WWK OR ZENTIH'S CROSSLACED WITH 5.20'S ON THEM?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

<span style='color:red'>Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.

Thank You 
Charlie
The Wire Wheel King


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Yes we are now taking credit card payment through Paypal. All online sale's can be handled by CadiRolo our online sale's rep. Feel free to send him pm's or myself with any questions.

Thank You 
Charlie
The Wire Wheel King


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*to the top*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*to the top*


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 24 2008, 11:17 AM~12242661
> *Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....
> *


Hey Charlie, Thats for the Show chrome, right?? What if I wanted just a set of stainless spokes and basic chrome dishes?? They would be for my Daily!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*408-559-0950*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LOOK AT OUR CHRISTMAS SPECIAL ADD DONT MIS OUT


SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS ARE IN STOCK $200.00 OFF THE ORIGINAL

PRICE . SPECIAL PRICE ON WHEELS AND OTHER GOOD DEALS

PRICES GOOD THRU THE IST OF THE YEAR



HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM OUR WIRE WHEEL KING TEAM


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TAKE A LOOK AT  myspace.com/wirewheelking

IF YOU HAVE OG WIRES FROM CAMBPELL I WILL POST THEM

SEND ORDERS OR PICTURES TO [email protected] 




THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 30 2008, 09:16 PM~12299055
> *TAKE A LOOK AT   myspace.com/wirewheelking
> 
> IF YOU HAVE OG WIRES FROM CAMBPELL I WILL POST THEM
> 
> SEND ORDERS OR PICTURES TO  [email protected]
> THANKS CHARLIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TAKE A LOOK AT OUR SPECIALS DONT MIS OUT

WE ARE ACCEPTING PAY PAL 

OUR ON LINE SALES REP. IS ALWAYS ON HAND TO

TAKE ANY ORDER BIG OR SMALL USE OUR E-MAIL





HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*TTT*


----------



## Psta

this question is for Charlie, NOT the side busters.

I hear you say NO parts on your rims are china made?
Im not doubting you, but can you prove that?
That has been the biggest issue I hear about when it comes to the rims that are being made in Campbell and the ones being made in So.Cal.

Im not coming from a bad place when I ask this question.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

There Is Only One Way To Roll The Right Way Wire Wheel King Wheels

Full 2 Year Warrenty Stainless Steel Spokes & Nipples 

No Rust Worries Top Quality Show Chrome

Backed Up Right Here In Campbell Calaforina 408-559-0950



WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS #1


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2008, 01:59 PM~12313360
> *this question is for Charlie, NOT the side busters.
> 
> I hear you say NO parts on your rims are china made?
> Im not doubting you, but can you prove that?
> That has been the biggest issue I hear about when it comes to the rims that are being made in Campbell and the ones being made in So.Cal.
> 
> Im not coming from a bad place when I ask this question.
> *


???


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 2 2008, 01:59 PM~12313360
> *this question is for Charlie, NOT the side busters.
> 
> I hear you say NO parts on your rims are china made?
> Im not doubting you, but can you prove that?
> That has been the biggest issue I hear about when it comes to the rims that are being made in Campbell and the ones being made in So.Cal.
> 
> Im not coming from a bad place when I ask this question.
> *


*Thank you for your question. 

Our wheels are 100% built in-house . All of our parts including our stainless spokes and nipples are made in Northern California and Southern California. Our show plating is done in Central California. Our machining done in-house and rims are punched in-house as well as hubs are drilled in-house. I do not know where you got you information from. You do not know us or how we run our business. We hear stories from our customers of how another company is saying lots of misleading things and putting our company down - we can only wonder who? As for our A-1 quality wheels sales have been great. we have no problems with hearsay. Oh ya! I forgot to say we do have 1 vendor out of state, Our engraver is in Texas-only the best!!! As far as giving you the proof you are looking for you as well as anyone are welcome to stop by our shop. I know that you would not want me to give out our personal information and vendors as I know you would not give yours out. 

Thank You 
The Original Wire Wheel King*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 5 2008, 03:23 PM~12346312
> *Thank you for your question.
> 
> Our wheels are 100% built in-house . All of our parts including our stainless spokes and nipples are made in Northern California and Southern California. Our show plating is done in Central California. Our machining done in-house and rims are punched in-house as well as hubs are drilled in-house. I do not know where you got you information from. You do not know us or how we run our business. We hear stories from our customers of how another company is saying lots of misleading things and putting our company down - we can only wonder who? As for our A-1 quality wheels sales have been great. we have no problems with hearsay. Oh ya! I forgot to say we do have 1 vendor out of state, Our engraver is in Texas-only the best!!! As far as giving you the proof you are looking for you as well as anyone are welcome to stop by our shop. I know that you would not want me to give out our personal information and vendors as I know you would not give yours out.
> 
> Thank You
> The Original Wire Wheel King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1ST OFF THIS ISNT EVEN CHARLIE 
2ND CHARLIE IS THE ONE THAT TIME AND TIME PHONE CALL AFTER PHONE CALL TRIES TO PUT MY WHEELS DOWN 

DEAL WITH THE FACT THAT ZENITH IS MINE AND RUNNING SMOOTH YOU DO YOU AND DO IT WITHOUT TALKING SHIT 

3RD ROLO NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND LET LAY-IT-LOW KNOW THAT HE'S THE ONE ON HERE NOT CHARLIE 
DONT MISS LEAD HARD WORKING LOWRIDERS 

AND ALLWAYS REMEMBER THOSE KNOCKOFFS THERE SELLING ARE ZENITH'S PERIOD


----------



## pink63impala

:0


----------



## lowriv1972

I wanted to make sure you know how much I apprecaite your donation!!!! I think it was a great day today!!!!! Dont worry about anyone coming in here and putting you down!!! I stand behind quality product and I stand behind Wire Wheel King. Its not worth your effort to respond to the negativity!!! Your product speaks for itself, and anyone who has seen the wheels, will say the same!!!! Keep up the good work, and thanks agin!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Shane Leasure
President of Enchanted Creation CC Nor Cal


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> 1ST OFF THIS ISNT EVEN CHARLIE
> 2ND CHARLIE IS THE ONE THAT TIME AND TIME PHONE CALL AFTER PHONE CALL TRIES TO PUT MY WHEELS DOWN
> 
> DEAL WITH THE FACT THAT ZENITH IS MINE AND RUNNING SMOOTH YOU DO YOU AND DO IT WITHOUT TALKING SHIT
> 
> *3RD ROLO NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND LET LAY-IT-LOW KNOW THAT HE'S THE ONE ON HERE NOT CHARLIE
> DONT MISS LEAD HARD WORKING LOWRIDERS*
> 
> AND ALLWAYS REMEMBER THOSE KNOCKOFFS THERE SELLING ARE ZENITH'S PERIOD
> 
> thats not koo at all if it goes down like that..it koo to make ur money but do it honestly. and for those that questions wirewheel kings wheels is cause at one point when they where zenith..they where selling china wheels posing as there zenith wheel..thats for a fact..not hating just stating facts.


----------



## 84LOLO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 6 2008, 04:18 AM~12351884
> *1ST OFF THIS ISNT EVEN CHARLIE
> 2ND CHARLIE IS THE ONE THAT TIME AND TIME PHONE CALL AFTER PHONE CALL TRIES TO PUT MY WHEELS DOWN
> 
> DEAL WITH THE FACT THAT ZENITH IS MINE AND RUNNING SMOOTH YOU DO YOU AND DO IT WITHOUT TALKING SHIT
> 
> 3RD ROLO NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND LET LAY-IT-LOW KNOW THAT HE'S THE ONE ON HERE NOT CHARLIE
> DONT MISS LEAD HARD WORKING LOWRIDERS
> 
> AND ALLWAYS REMEMBER THOSE KNOCKOFFS THERE SELLING ARE ZENITH'S PERIOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds like we have a hater in the house shit must hit the fan for him thats why he cant appreciate the fact they boh sell rims and they both make money


----------



## R0L0

> 1ST OFF THIS ISNT EVEN CHARLIE
> 2ND CHARLIE IS THE ONE THAT TIME AND TIME PHONE CALL AFTER PHONE CALL TRIES TO PUT MY WHEELS DOWN
> 
> DEAL WITH THE FACT THAT ZENITH IS MINE AND RUNNING SMOOTH YOU DO YOU AND DO IT WITHOUT TALKING SHIT
> 
> 3RD ROLO NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND LET LAY-IT-LOW KNOW THAT HE'S THE ONE ON HERE NOT CHARLIE
> DONT MISS LEAD HARD WORKING LOWRIDERS
> 
> AND ALLWAYS REMEMBER THOSE KNOCKOFFS THERE SELLING ARE ZENITH'S PERIOD





> 1ST OFF THIS ISNT EVEN CHARLIE
> 2ND CHARLIE IS THE ONE THAT TIME AND TIME PHONE CALL AFTER PHONE CALL TRIES TO PUT MY WHEELS DOWN
> 
> DEAL WITH THE FACT THAT ZENITH IS MINE AND RUNNING SMOOTH YOU DO YOU AND DO IT WITHOUT TALKING SHIT
> 
> *3RD ROLO NEEDS TO COME CLEAN AND LET LAY-IT-LOW KNOW THAT HE'S THE ONE ON HERE NOT CHARLIE
> DONT MISS LEAD HARD WORKING LOWRIDERS*
> 
> AND ALLWAYS REMEMBER THOSE KNOCKOFFS THERE SELLING ARE ZENITH'S PERIOD
> 
> thats not koo at all if it goes down like that..it koo to make ur money but do it honestly. and for those that questions wirewheel kings wheels is cause at one point when they where zenith..they where selling china wheels posing as there zenith wheel..thats for a fact..not hating just stating facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st off that is Charlie as well as a few other employees at Wire Wheel King But not me. It is a company login... That is your bad for assuming it is just Charlie.
> 
> 2nd off YES I DO WORK WITH WIRE WHEEL KING but the drama that is between Zenith and Wire Wheel King is just that, Drama Between the 2 it has nothing to do whith me so please keep my name out of it.
> 
> 3rd What I do for Wire Wheel King is my business and I have made it very clear to all Layitlow members that I work for them at that I am doing all of their online sales for them.
> 
> So please keep me out of the drama between both you guys I will have nothing to do with it. I dont sit here on my computer talking bad about anyone so dont talk bad about me.
> 
> Thanks
> Rolo
Click to expand...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 6 2008, 11:24 PM~12358002
> *I wanted to make sure you know how much I apprecaite your donation!!!! I think it was a great day today!!!!! Dont worry about anyone coming in here and putting you down!!! I stand behind quality product and I stand behind Wire Wheel King. Its not worth your effort to respond to the negativity!!! Your product speaks for itself, and anyone who has seen the wheels, will say the same!!!! Keep up the good work, and thanks agin!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Shane Leasure
> President of Enchanted Creation CC Nor Cal
> *



X100 Thank you very much Wire Wheel King for your donation it is much appericated on behalf of all of us from ENCHANTED CREATION CC :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Dec 7 2008, 05:33 PM~12361197
> *sounds like we have a hater in the house shit must hit the fan for him thats why he cant appreciate the fact they boh sell rims and they both make money
> *


HATER HAHAH YOU GOT IT TWISTED HOMIE ,THE HATER IS CHARLIE TALKING SHIT ON EVERY PHONE CALL HE GETS AND SOMEONE PLAYING PRETEND ON LIL EVEN TALKING TO HIMSELF AND RESPONDING TO HIS OWN POST THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE AND I GOT THE PM'S TO PROVE IT FELLAS 
SO HATER NEVER IM A RIDER ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN ALLWAYS WILL BE
AND HIT THE FAN HOMIE I BUILD CARS AND WHEELS  HARD WORK PAYS OFF


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 5 2008, 03:23 PM~12346312
> *Thank you for your question.
> 
> Our wheels are 100% built in-house . All of our parts including our stainless spokes and nipples are made in Northern California and Southern California. Our show plating is done in Central California. Our machining done in-house and rims are punched in-house as well as hubs are drilled in-house. I do not know where you got you information from. You do not know us or how we run our business. We hear stories from our customers of how another company is saying lots of misleading things and putting our company down - we can only wonder who? As for our A-1 quality wheels sales have been great. we have no problems with hearsay. Oh ya! I forgot to say we do have 1 vendor out of state, Our engraver is in Texas-only the best!!! As far as giving you the proof you are looking for you as well as anyone are welcome to stop by our shop. I know that you would not want me to give out our personal information and vendors as I know you would not give yours out.
> 
> Thank You
> The Original Wire Wheel King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY ROLO YOU ADMOTTED TO ME THAT YOU WERE THE ONE TYPING THESE POST 
SO IN THAT YOU ARE ALSO TALKING SHIT 
AND QUOTING ON YOUR ON POST IN AS THE WIRE WHEEL KING HOMIE THATS JUST LAME 
I DONT HATE ON THE WWK WHEELS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BUT DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT ME OR MY WHEELS TO SELL (CHARLIE)
I TOLD RAY TO STOP SENDING SHIT TO CHARLIE IN 06 BUT HE FELT BAD FOR HIM AND HE OWED RAY A BIG CHUNK OF CHANGE 
SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY OUT OF THE DRAMA DONT CREATE DRAMA I DIDNT POST ANYTHING ON THIS TOPIC TILL YOU OPENED YOU MOUTH .


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS+Dec 7 2008, 09:31 PM~12365190-->
> 
> 
> 
> HATER HAHAH YOU GOT IT TWISTED HOMIE ,THE HATER IS CHARLIE TALKING SHIT ON EVERY PHONE CALL HE GETS AND SOMEONE PLAYING PRETEND ON LIL EVEN TALKING TO HIMSELF AND RESPONDING TO HIS OWN POST THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE AND I GOT THE PM'S TO PROVE IT FELLAS
> SO HATER NEVER IM A RIDER ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN ALLWAYS WILL BE
> AND HIT THE FAN HOMIE I BUILD CARS AND WHEELS   HARD WORK PAYS OFF
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12365237
> *HEY ROLO YOU ADMOTTED TO ME THAT YOU WERE THE ONE TYPING THESE POST SO IN THAT YOU ARE ALSO TALKING SHIT AND QUOTING ON YOUR ON POST IN AS THE WIRE WHEEL KING HOMIE THATS JUST LAME I DONT HATE ON THE WWK WHEELS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BUT DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT ME OR MY WHEELS TO SELL (CHARLIE)I TOLD RAY TO STOP SENDING SHIT TO CHARLIE IN 06 BUT HE FELT BAD FOR HIM AND HE OWED RAY A BIG CHUNK OF CHANGE SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY OUT OF THE DRAMA DONT CREATE DRAMA I DIDNT POST ANYTHING ON THIS TOPIC TILL YOU OPENED YOU MOUTH .*


All this talk is hella lame. Why don't you post up those PM's if you feel thats what you need to do. I don't know what makes you feel that you gotta put Wire Wheel King on blast like we got somethin to hide. Again the history between Zenith and Wire Wheel King is way before me. Charlie speaks for himself. Zenith has an established name already and soon Wire Wheel King will too. I'm just askin that you keep my name out your mouth, and I will do the same. Trust me if I got shit to say I'll say it to you directly, not behind a name or from word of mouth, as you seem to think.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 7 2008, 03:41 PM~12361251
> *1st off that is Charlie as well as a few other employees at Wire Wheel King But not me. It is a company login... That is your bad for assuming it is just Charlie.
> 
> 2nd off YES I DO WORK WITH WIRE WHEEL KING but the drama that is between Zenith and Wire Wheel King is just that, Drama Between the 2 it has nothing to do whith me so please keep my name out of it.
> 
> 3rd What I do for Wire Wheel King is my business and I have made it very clear to all Layitlow members that I work for them at that I am doing all of their online sales for them.
> 
> So please keep me out of the drama between both you guys I will have nothing to do with it. I dont sit here on my computer talking bad about anyone so dont talk bad about me.
> 
> Thanks
> Rolo
> *


It clearly states right here that it's not me so where is it that I personally admitted this to you?


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 7 2008, 10:36 PM~12365237
> *HEY ROLO YOU ADMOTTED TO ME THAT YOU WERE THE ONE TYPING THESE POST
> SO IN THAT YOU ARE ALSO TALKING SHIT
> AND QUOTING ON YOUR ON POST IN AS THE WIRE WHEEL KING HOMIE THATS JUST LAME
> I DONT HATE ON THE WWK WHEELS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BUT DONT TALK SHIT ABOUT ME OR MY WHEELS TO SELL (CHARLIE)
> I TOLD RAY TO STOP SENDING SHIT TO CHARLIE IN 06 BUT HE FELT BAD FOR HIM AND HE OWED RAY A BIG CHUNK OF CHANGE
> SO IF YOU WANT TO STAY OUT OF THE DRAMA DONT CREATE DRAMA I DIDNT POST ANYTHING ON THIS TOPIC TILL YOU OPENED YOU MOUTH .
> *


Look bro, I dont know you and aint talking shit, but, no where in here did Rolo say anything about you. It seems that you jumped to conclusions and assumed certain things. I think bottom line is, you both are in the same market, and have quality products. It only reflects on you when you open your mouth in this forum!!!! I already said that I dont know you, but just from what I have seen you post all over the Wire Wheel King pages, I dont think I could trust you. I know Charlie personally, and let me tell you, he has NEVER said a bad word about you or your product to me, thats to me. I cant say he has never, cause I dont know. But I do know this, to me, he is a stand up dude!!!! He stands behind his product and he gives back to the local community. My suggestion is very simple, let the past be the past, and lets keep the topics clear of the negativity!!!! You do your thing, and they will do theirs. But who am I. just some guy who loves to ride and reads these pages.

Please remember, this is not a personal attack, just my feelings. 

Shane


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 8 2008, 01:16 AM~12365988
> *All this talk is hella lame. Why don't you post up those PM's if you feel thats what you need to do. I don't know what makes you feel that you gotta put Wire Wheel King on blast like we got somethin to hide. Again the history between Zenith and Wire Wheel King is way before me. Charlie speaks for himself. Zenith has an established name already and soon Wire Wheel King will too. I'm just askin that you keep my name out your mouth, and I will do the same. Trust me if I got shit to say I'll say it to you directly, not behind a name or from word of mouth, as you seem to think.
> *


THATS NOT WHAT THE PM'S SAY BUT HEY ITS ALL GOOD YOUR BOY CHARLIE IS GONNA COVER IT ALL UP AND IM COOL WITH THAT ILL EDIT MY POST LIKE ALLWAYS CAUSE WHAT I HAVE TO SAY IS ALLWAYS TAKEN WRONG AND I DONT HIDE FOR SHIT IM ALLWAYS IN THE STREETS OR AT THE SHOP TAKING CARE OF MY CUSTOMERS 
AND I GIVE AWAY WHEELS ALL THE TIME FOR A GOOD CAUSE NOT TO GET PEOPLE TO BACK ME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 01:57 AM~12366124
> *Look bro, I dont know you and aint talking shit, but, no where in here did Rolo say anything about you. It seems that you jumped to conclusions and assumed certain things. I think bottom line is, you both are in the same market, and have quality products. It only reflects on you when you open your mouth in this forum!!!! I already said that I dont know you, but just from what I have seen you post all over the Wire Wheel King pages, I dont think I could trust you. I know Charlie personally, and let me tell you, he has NEVER said a bad word about you or your product to me, thats to me. I cant say he has never, cause I dont know. But I do know this, to me, he is a stand up dude!!!! He stands behind his product and he gives back to the local community. My suggestion is very simple, let the past be the past, and lets keep the topics clear of the negativity!!!! You do your thing, and they will do theirs. But who am I. just some guy who loves to ride and reads these pages.
> 
> Please remember, this is not a personal attack, just my feelings.
> 
> Shane
> *


HOMIE IVE HEARD HIM TALK THE SHIT FOR MYSELF AND THAT A FACT AS FAR AS TRUST THATS FUNNY CAUSE YOU SAID YOU DONT KNOW ME BUT ASK PEOPLE THAT DO AND THEY DO ALOT OF PEOPLE 
I ONLY POST ON HERE WHEN I READ STUFF POSTED THAT SOUND JUST LIKE THE SHIT I HEARD CHARLIE SAY 
LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS YOUR DEFENDING HIM CAUSE YOU KNOW HIM AND IM DEFENDING MYSELF CAUSE I KNOW ME
AND IVE NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT JIMS (NOT CHARLIES WHEELS) UNLESS I KNEW THEY WERE LIENG 
JIM CRAIG TOLD ME (AND IF I WASENT ZENITH YOU WOULD PROBABLY LISTEN TO ME AS A FELLOW RIDER) THAT HE CAN MAKE ME 100 SPOKE ZENITHS CHEAPER THAN THE 72'S 
THAT WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE CAUSE ITS MORE SPOKES AND NIPPLES

JUST KEEP IN MIND THIS IS JUST MY FEELINGS AS WELL
AND IM A LOWRIDER 20YEARS NOT A SALES MAN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 27 2008, 11:08 PM~11717912
> *Hi rolando
> 
> Are company dont believe in making rafflles  for buisness profit.  for a cause
> like yours I dont see a problem  .Give us a call at the shop
> 
> 
> Thanks Charlie .
> *


EXAMPLE #1 
BUT ALL THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY THE RAFFLES HAVE HAD THERE DREAMS COME TRUE AND FOR THE FREE RAFFLE AND THE $6 RAFFLE OR THE $20 FOR 2 SETS DO THE MATH THERE IS NO PRIFTE THERE 
IM GIVING BACK TO THE LIL COMMUNITY


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 01:04 AM~12366147
> *HOMIE IVE HEARD HIM TALK THE SHIT FOR MYSELF AND THAT A FACT AS FAR AS TRUST THATS FUNNY CAUSE YOU SAID YOU DONT KNOW ME BUT ASK PEOPLE THAT DO AND THEY DO ALOT OF PEOPLE
> I ONLY POST ON HERE WHEN I READ STUFF POSTED THAT SOUND JUST LIKE THE SHIT I HEARD CHARLIE SAY
> LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS YOUR DEFENDING HIM CAUSE YOU KNOW HIM AND IM DEFENDING MYSELF CAUSE I KNOW ME
> AND IVE NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT JIMS (NOT CHARLIES WHEELS) UNLESS I KNEW THEY WERE LIENG
> JIM CRAIG TOLD ME (AND IF I WASENT ZENITH YOU WOULD PROBABLY LISTEN TO ME AS A FELLOW RIDER) THAT HE CAN MAKE ME 100 SPOKE ZENITHS CHEAPER THAN THE 72'S
> THAT WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE CAUSE ITS MORE SPOKES AND NIPPLES
> 
> JUST KEEP IN MIND THIS IS JUST MY FEELINGS AS WELL
> AND IM A LOWRIDER 20YEARS NOT A SALES MAN
> *


The reason I said I dont trust you is is purely based on the actions you have shown on Lay It Low. Your negativity only reflects the kind of person you are. I can only base my opinions on what I see and read. Like I said, I dont know you, personally, but based on your comments, you seem very insecure!! Also, its one thing to defend yourself, but there is nothing on here to defend your self from. I wish I was sitting in front of your computer, because mine must be missing some pages or something!! Its like you see things we dont. No one has said anything about you or your wheels. What ever Jim Craig told you is what he told you. The past is the past. We are here now, and Charlie is doing what he can to keep the product up to the standards people expect. In the end, business is business, and there is always competition!!! I think its best if you just kept your comments to yourself and let the products speak for themselves!!! If your product is of a higher quality, people will let it be known!!! May you and Charlie both be successful in these hard times!! 

Shane


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 AM~12366172
> *EXAMPLE #1
> BUT ALL THE PEOPLE THAT PLAY THE RAFFLES HAVE HAD THERE DREAMS COME TRUE AND FOR THE FREE RAFFLE AND THE $6 RAFFLE OR THE $20 FOR 2 SETS DO THE MATH THERE IS NO PRIFTE THERE
> IM GIVING BACK TO THE LIL COMMUNITY
> *


Im confused, I dont see how that was directed twords you??? It mearly states that he wouldnt do a raffle to make money for his shop!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

And on that note, good night everyone!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 02:18 AM~12366178
> *Im confused, I dont see how that was directed twords you??? It mearly states that he wouldnt do a raffle to make money for his shop!!!
> *


COME ON HOMIE YOU CANT READ BETWEEN THE LINE AGAIN MAKING EXCUSES FOR YOUR BOY ITS ALL GOOD 
AS FOR BEING INSUCURE HAHAH TO THAT 
AND QUALITY WHEELS YES WE BOTH MAKE THEM BUT I DONT HAVE TO TALK SHIT TO CUSTOMERS ON THE PHONE TO SELL WHEELS AGAIN IVE HEARD IT BUT BECAUSE OF WHO I AM AND WHAT I REP IT DOESENT MATTER WHAT I SAY YOU WILL COME UP WITH ANOTHER EXCUSE 

LOKE THE ONE I JUST GOT IN A PM FOR CHARLIE 

HE SENDS ME A MESSAGE AND HE WILL CALL ME MONDAY BUT BELIEVE THAT ITS REALLY HIM I SAY CALL ME HE SAYS HE WONT CAUSE HE KNOWS I HAVE CALLER ID I SAY CALL ME WITH *67 AND NO RESPONSE 

HAHAHAH BULLSHIT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 02:15 AM~12366173
> *The reason I said I dont trust you is is purely based on the actions you have shown on Lay It Low. Your negativity only reflects the kind of person you are. I can only base my opinions on what I see and read. Like I said, I dont know you, personally, but based on your comments, you seem very insecure!! Also, its one thing to defend yourself, but there is nothing on here to defend your self from. I wish I was sitting in front of your computer, because mine must be missing some pages or something!! Its like you see things we dont. No one has said anything about you or your wheels. What ever Jim Craig told you is what he told you. The past is the past. We are here now, and Charlie is doing what he can to keep the product up to the standards people expect. In the end, business is business, and there is always competition!!! I think its best if you just kept your comments to yourself and let the products speak for themselves!!! If your product is of a higher quality, people will let it be known!!! May you and Charlie both be successful in these hard times!!
> 
> Shane
> *


ACTIONS LIKE GIVING AWAY FREE WHEELS HELPING CUSTOMERS OUT THAT CANT AFFORD WHEELS HOOKING UP PEOPLE IN THE MILITARY WITH HELLA DISCOUNTS AND OFFERING EXCHANGES TO CUSTOMERS THAT FALL IN HARD TIMES
EXCEPTING PAYMENTS AND ALLWAYS DELEVERING THERE WHEELS 
THATS TRUST


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 01:27 AM~12366215
> *COME ON HOMIE YOU CANT READ BETWEEN THE LINE AGAIN MAKING EXCUSES FOR YOUR BOY ITS ALL GOOD
> AS FOR BEING INSUCURE HAHAH TO THAT
> AND QUALITY WHEELS YES WE BOTH MAKE THEM BUT I DONT HAVE TO TALK SHIT TO CUSTOMERS ON THE PHONE TO SELL WHEELS AGAIN IVE HEARD IT BUT BECAUSE OF WHO I AM AND WHAT I REP IT DOESENT MATTER WHAT I SAY YOU WILL COME UP WITH ANOTHER EXCUSE
> 
> LOKE THE ONE I JUST GOT IN A PM FOR CHARLIE
> 
> HE SENDS ME A MESSAGE AND  HE WILL CALL ME MONDAY BUT BELIEVE THAT ITS REALLY HIM  I SAY CALL ME HE SAYS HE WONT CAUSE HE KNOWS I HAVE CALLER ID I SAY CALL ME WITH *67 AND NO RESPONSE
> 
> HAHAHAH BULLSHIT
> *


Well, take it the way you want. It truly never crossed my mind that he was taking a stab at you. I guess its up to who reads it. I hope you have a good night bro and you can put this behind you and keep the topic clean from now on.

Good night
Shane


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 5 2008, 03:23 PM~12346312
> *Thank you for your question.
> 
> Our wheels are 100% built in-house . All of our parts including our stainless spokes and nipples are made in Northern California and Southern California. Our show plating is done in Central California. Our machining done in-house and rims are punched in-house as well as hubs are drilled in-house. I do not know where you got you information from. You do not know us or how we run our business. We hear stories from our customers of how another company is saying lots of misleading things and putting our company down - we can only wonder who? As for our A-1 quality wheels sales have been great. we have no problems with hearsay. Oh ya! I forgot to say we do have 1 vendor out of state, Our engraver is in Texas-only the best!!! As far as giving you the proof you are looking for you as well as anyone are welcome to stop by our shop. I know that you would not want me to give out our personal information and vendors as I know you would not give yours out.
> 
> Thank You
> The Original Wire Wheel King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DIDNT DIRTY UP THE TOPIC YOUR BOY CHARLIE AKA ROLO DID AND SHIT YOUR CLUB BROTHERS OF COURSE HE'S GONNA BACK YOU


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 03:34 AM~12366233
> *I DIDNT DIRTY UP THE TOPIC YOUR BOY CHARLIE AKA ROLO DID AND SHIT YOUR CLUB BROTHERS OF COURSE HE'S GONNA BACK YOU
> *


seems like you know for sure its rolo..now i know him personally and is a good person..did a mod tell u that both screen names using the same IP is that how u know for a fact..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 8 2008, 02:40 AM~12366243
> *seems like you know for sure its rolo..now i know him personally and is a good person..did a mod tell u that both screen names using the same IP is that how u know for a fact..
> *


KNOW I KNOW CAUSE HE TOLD ME IN A PM 
AND IM NOT SAYING HE'S A BAD PERSON ITS WHAT HE'S DOING HE'S SPEAKING LIKE AND FOR THIS MAN ABOUT STUFF HE HAS NO CLUE ABOUT 
BUT HEY THATS A GREAT IDEA TO CLEAR IT UP


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 03:41 AM~12366249
> *KNOW I KNOW CAUSE HE TOLD ME IN A PM
> BUT HEY THATS A GREAT IDEA TO CLEAR IT UP
> *


IP's dont lie...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 8 2008, 02:44 AM~12366254
> *IP's dont lie...
> *


BUT THEN AGAIN SHIT I HAVE 5 COMPUTERS IN MY HOUSE AND MY BLACKBERRYS


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 03:45 AM~12366256
> *BUT THEN AGAIN SHIT I HAVE 5 COMPUTERS IN MY HOUSE AND MY BLACKBERRYS
> *


the ??? how many screen names u got then,,haha and one in the truck right..


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 01:34 AM~12366233
> *I DIDNT DIRTY UP THE TOPIC YOUR BOY CHARLIE AKA ROLO DID AND SHIT YOUR CLUB BROTHERS OF COURSE HE'S GONNA BACK YOU
> *


Well, its done and over now. You read that the way you want to, but it doesnt mention you once!!! I understand what your saying, but the difference is you keep coming into this topic. Rolo is a club brother and he is a great friend, and your right, I have his back and he will have mine. But this isnt about backing anyone. I do see the good things you ahve done, and that does speak volumes. Like I said, I wish you all the luck in the world and hope that you and Charlie can survive through these hard times. I have respect for you homie, dont think I dont. It does frustrate me that I only see your actions on here. In the words of Rodney king, " Cant we all get along??" Lowriding is in all our souls and we all do our part, so keep up the good work and lets see them wheels on the streets. 

Shane


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 8 2008, 02:46 AM~12366262
> *the ??? how many screen names u got then,,haha and one in the truck right..
> *


YOUVE SEEN THE PIC RIGHT 
GOT A TABLET WITH WIRLESS INTERNET WITH ROUTER AND WIRLESS PRINTER 
BUT I ONLY HAVE ONE SCREEN NAME I KEEP IT REAL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 02:48 AM~12366264
> *Well, its done and over now. You read that the way you want to, but it doesnt mention you once!!! I understand what your saying, but the difference is you keep coming into this topic. Rolo is a club brother and he is a great friend, and your right, I have his back and he will have mine. But this isnt about backing anyone. I do see the good things you ahve done, and that does speak volumes. Like I said, I wish you all the luck in the world and hope that you and Charlie can survive through these hard times. I have respect for you homie, dont think I dont. It does frustrate me that I only see your actions on here. In the words of Rodney king, " Cant we all get along??" Lowriding is in all our souls and we all do our part, so keep up the good work and lets see them wheels on the streets.
> 
> Shane
> *


THATS ALL GOOD BUT YOU KEEP MISSING THE POINT I ONLY CAME ON HERE CAUSE FROM WHAT CHARLIE TOLD ME ON THE PHONE AND WHAT WAS TYPED ON THIS TOPIC ARE BOTH THE SAME


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 03:50 AM~12366268
> *YOUVE SEEN THE PIC RIGHT
> GOT A TABLET WITH WIRLESS INTERNET WITH ROUTER AND WIRLESS PRINTER
> BUT I ONLY HAVE ONE SCREEN NAME I KEEP IT REAL
> *


got the same set up in my 08 F450...  makes life alot easier to print recipts on the road..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 8 2008, 02:52 AM~12366274
> *got the same set up in my 08 F450...   makes like alot easier to print recipts on the road..
> *


08 350 AND HELL YES IT DOES AND ON THOSE TRIPS RUNNIN 4 LAPTOPS


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 03:53 AM~12366278
> *08 350 AND HELL YES IT DOES AND ON THOSE TRIPS RUNNIN 4 LAPTOPS
> *


dont get a tumor with all that WIFI..lol


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 8 2008, 02:54 AM~12366282
> *dont get a tumor with all that WIFI..lol
> *


THATS WERE THE HEADACHS HAVE BEEN COMMING FROM :0


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 01:52 AM~12366273
> *THATS ALL GOOD BUT YOU KEEP MISSING THE POINT I ONLY CAME ON HERE CAUSE FROM WHAT CHARLIE TOLD ME ON THE PHONE AND WHAT WAS TYPED ON THIS TOPIC ARE BOTH THE SAME
> *


I got it, but I wasnt on the phone. I only read whats on here. You have to think about what people read since they dont know the whole story. My Dad told me a long time ago, Believe none of what you hear and only half of what you see!!! I dont know what Charlie might have said to you, I only know what I see and have heard for myself.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 03:55 AM~12366287
> *THATS WERE THE HEADACHS HAVE BEEN COMMING FROM :0
> *


na homie that call being self employed :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 8 2008, 02:57 AM~12366290
> *na homie that call being self employed  :biggrin:
> *


MYSTERY SOLVED IM GONNA RETIRE :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO

Damn from reading all your posts if you think he is talking shit then he is talking shit ...*QUIT YOUR FUCKEN CRYING AND COMPLAINING AND POST YOUR COMPLAINS ELSE WHERE.*
IF YOU THINK YOU ARE RIGHT AND YOUR PRODUCT IS THE SHIT THEN SO BE IT, IT IS.... BUT I WILL SAY I DONT KNOW YOU AND DONT WANT TO EITHER CAUSE ALL THIS RIGHT HERE SHOWS YOU DONT HAVE A PROFESSIONAL ATTITUDE.

if you have a point after this comment i suggest you call someone who fucken cares because we dont.
*quit bad mouthing and jus make your money your way and we will ours...... :angry: *


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Dec 8 2008, 09:26 AM~12366859
> *Damn from reading all your posts if you think he is talking shit then he is talking shit ...QUIT YOUR FUCKEN CRYING AND COMPLAINING AND POST YOUR COMPLAINS ELSE WHERE.
> IF YOU THINK YOU ARE RIGHT AND YOUR PRODUCT IS THE SHIT THEN SO BE IT, IT IS.... BUT I WILL SAY I DONT KNOW YOU AND DONT WANT TO EITHER CAUSE ALL THIS RIGHT HERE SHOWS YOU DONT HAVE A PROFESSIONAL ATTITUDE.
> 
> if you have a point after this comment i suggest you call someone who fucken cares because we dont.
> quit bad mouthing and jus make your money your way and we will ours...... :angry:
> *


***** no one talking to you! Side bust your way out this shit!
And if you got a issue with that you can TRY and run up on me next time you see me. yeah, I was at the toy drive for a bit on Saturday and if needed I can come alone again!
BTW, I was not up there for anything more then to checc it out. I use to live a few bloccs away and my family still dose.
I talked to the guys from WWK at sams, and I will say, guy was real cool. answered the questions I had and even invited me to come to his shop if I had any questions or doubts about his product. I thought that was cool. Yes, I am still a distributer for Zenith, but we dont have to be the only game in town.
Now if anyone got a issue with what I said. Im VERY easy to find and only a phone call away. If you want a # or address just ask. Let them know Eddie.

LIL RICC.


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 8 2008, 11:49 AM~12368395
> ****** no one talking to you! Side bust your way out this shit!
> And if you got a issue with that you can TRY and run up on me next time you see me. yeah, I was at the toy drive for a bit on Saturday and if needed I can come alone again!
> BTW, I was not up there for anything more then to checc it out. I use to live a few bloccs away and my family still dose.
> I talked to the guys from WWK at sams, and I will say, guy was real cool. answered the questions I had and even invited me to come to his shop if I had any questions or doubts about his product. I thought that was cool. Yes, I am still a distributer for Zenith, but we dont have to be the only game in town.
> Now if anyone got a issue with what I said. Im VERY easy to find and only a phone call away. If you want a # or address just ask. Let them know Eddie.
> 
> LIL RICC.
> *


Dont trip Ric. This is all over now!! It was good to see you at the toy drive. No one wants to get into no shit. Business is business!!! Lets just keep a positive look from here on out!! 

Shane


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Dec 8 2008, 09:26 AM~12366859
> *Damn from reading all your posts if you think he is talking shit then he is talking shit ...QUIT YOUR FUCKEN CRYING AND COMPLAINING AND POST YOUR COMPLAINS ELSE WHERE.
> IF YOU THINK YOU ARE RIGHT AND YOUR PRODUCT IS THE SHIT THEN SO BE IT, IT IS.... BUT I WILL SAY I DONT KNOW YOU AND DONT WANT TO EITHER CAUSE ALL THIS RIGHT HERE SHOWS YOU DONT HAVE A PROFESSIONAL ATTITUDE.
> 
> if you have a point after this comment i suggest you call someone who fucken cares because we dont.
> quit bad mouthing and jus make your money your way and we will ours...... :angry:
> *


IM NOT CHARLIE HOMIE IM A RIDER IN THE STREETS EVERY DAY .NOTICE ITS JUST ONE GROUP OF PEOPLE ON HERE MAKING REMARKS TO ME IM HERE BYMYSELF SO IF YOU HAVE A PERSONAL PROBLEM WITH ME IM ALLWAYS GASED UP AND READY TO TAKE A TRIP 
MY PROBLEM IS WITH THE BS CHARLIE TALKS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 12:57 PM~12368454
> *Dont trip Ric. This is all over now!! It was good to see you at the toy drive. No one wants to get into no shit. Business is business!!! Lets just keep a positive look from here on out!!
> 
> Shane
> *


THEN TELL YOUR HOMIES TO MIND THERE OWN BUISNESS THEY DONT EVEN KNOW WHATS GOING ON THIS IS ALL DIRECTED TO THE REAL CHARLIE AND THE FAKE CHARLIE 
YALL WANNA READ THE PMS BOTH THEM SENT ME TO SEE IM JUST WATCHING MY OWN BACK


----------



## 84LOLO

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 11:57 AM~12368454
> *Dont trip Ric. This is all over now!! It was good to see you at the toy drive. No one wants to get into no shit. Business is business!!! Lets just keep a positive look from here on out!!
> 
> Shane
> *


x2


----------



## 84LOLO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 12:08 PM~12368536
> *THEN TELL YOUR HOMIES TO MIND THERE OWN BUISNESS THEY DONT EVEN KNOW WHATS GOING ON THIS IS ALL DIRECTED TO THE REAL CHARLIE AND THE FAKE CHARLIE
> YALL WANNA READ THE PMS BOTH THEM SENT ME TO SEE IM JUST WATCHING MY OWN BACK
> *


hey Jd i am sorry for the comment earilier this morning i felt as if you were attacking my fellow members and i jumped the gun a bit i am sorry if i offended you in anyway i will stay out of this topic you guys are talking about again i am sorry....


----------



## 84LOLO

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 8 2008, 11:49 AM~12368395
> ****** no one talking to you! Side bust your way out this shit!
> And if you got a issue with that you can TRY and run up on me next time you see me. yeah, I was at the toy drive for a bit on Saturday and if needed I can come alone again!
> BTW, I was not up there for anything more then to checc it out. I use to live a few bloccs away and my family still dose.
> I talked to the guys from WWK at sams, and I will say, guy was real cool. answered the questions I had and even invited me to come to his shop if I had any questions or doubts about his product. I thought that was cool. Yes, I am still a distributer for Zenith, but we dont have to be the only game in town.
> Now if anyone got a issue with what I said. Im VERY easy to find and only a phone call away. If you want a # or address just ask. Let them know Eddie.
> 
> LIL RICC.
> *


hey homie i aint trying to side bust or anything i was just defending a family member they same way you are but like i said i jumped the gun a bit and i am sorry if i offended anyone in here all i wanted is good feed back and positive attitudes but i read bad and read it in a bad way my fault... again i am sorry...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Dec 8 2008, 01:21 PM~12368637
> *hey Jd i am sorry for the comment earilier this morning i felt as if you were attacking my fellow members and i jumped the gun a bit i am sorry if i offended you in anyway i will stay out of this topic you guys are talking about again i am sorry....
> *


ITS ALL GOOD SORRY IF I JUMPED BACK

IM JUST TIRED OF GETTING THE CALLS ABOUT CHARLIE TALKIN SHIT ITS BEEN 2 YEARS OF THIS BS SO I CALL HIM AS ACUSTOMER AND HE GOES ON AND ON TELL HIM TO STOP AND JUST SELL HIS WHEELS I ONLY ATTACK BACK
I TRIED TO WORK IT OUT WITH HIM AND HE DID IT AGAIN


----------



## 84LOLO

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 12:25 PM~12368674
> *ITS ALL GOOD SORRY IF I JUMPED BACK
> 
> IM JUST TIRED OF GETTING THE CALLS ABOUT CHARLIE TALKIN SHIT ITS BEEN 2 YEARS OF THIS BS SO I CALL HIM AS ACUSTOMER AND HE GOES ON AND ON TELL HIM TO STOP AND JUST SELL HIS WHEELS I ONLY ATTACK BACK
> I TRIED TO WORK IT OUT WITH HIM AND HE DID IT AGAIN
> *


the best thing would be to jus laugh it off because if you let shit talkers get to you that means they are laughing at you and are winning i dont know if that makes sense or not but jus please try your hardest to laugh it off you know the truth and thats all..have a good day homie


----------



## SJDEUCE

:uh:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:25 AM~12368674
> *ITS ALL GOOD SORRY IF I JUMPED BACKIM JUST TIRED OF GETTING THE CALLS ABOUT CHARLIE TALKIN SHIT ITS BEEN 2 YEARS OF THIS BS SO I CALL HIM AS ACUSTOMER AND HE GOES ON AND ON TELL HIM TO STOP AND JUST SELL HIS WHEELS I ONLY ATTACK BACKI TRIED TO WORK IT OUT WITH HIM AND HE DID IT AGAIN*



Hey JD,               

I am letting you know that I am done with this madness bro I dont have anything against you at all homie. You and Charlie need to handle you shit together I will continue doing my business as you will yours... As for me talking shit I never did and I will leave it at  that. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 12:57 PM~12368454
> *Dont trip Ric. This is all over now!! It was good to see you at the toy drive. No one wants to get into no shit. Business is business!!! Lets just keep a positive look from here on out!!
> 
> Shane
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 8 2008, 04:44 PM~12369968
> *
> *


----------



## lowriv1972




----------



## R0L0




----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 12:52 AM~12366273
> *THATS ALL GOOD BUT YOU KEEP MISSING THE POINT I ONLY CAME ON HERE CAUSE FROM WHAT CHARLIE TOLD ME ON THE PHONE AND WHAT WAS TYPED ON THIS TOPIC ARE BOTH THE SAME
> *


 :uh: i dont understand why you believe rolo is behind the posts on here that you say put you down when they match what charlie told you on the phone? wouldnt that most likely be charlie then??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 8 2008, 06:30 PM~12371535
> *:uh: i dont understand why you believe rolo is behind the posts on here that you say put you down when they match what charlie told you on the phone? wouldnt that most likely be charlie then??
> *


NOT COMPAIRED TO THE PMS THE PERSON TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE NOT CHARLIE BUT WOULDNT SAY WHO THEY WERE 
IM WILLING TO FOWARD THE PM'S TO WHO EVER WANTS THEM


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 08:07 PM~12374034
> *NOT COMPAIRED TO THE PMS THE PERSON TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE NOT CHARLIE BUT WOULDNT SAY WHO THEY WERE
> IM WILLING TO FOWARD THE PM'S TO WHO EVER WANTS THEM
> *


foward them to me bro cuz I would really like to know


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 8 2008, 08:14 PM~12374117
> *foward them to me bro cuz I would really like to know
> *


I just got off the phone with Charlie and rest assure the only one that use the Wire Wheel King login is Charlie and Leni


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 11:07 PM~12374034
> *NOT COMPAIRED TO THE PMS THE PERSON TOLD ME THAT THEY WERE NOT CHARLIE BUT WOULDNT SAY WHO THEY WERE
> IM WILLING TO FOWARD THE PM'S TO WHO EVER WANTS THEM
> *


why even draw it out...

seems like both sale really expensive rims and good quality...let it be...

if your prices are cheaper for the same exact thang... buis must be good for ya... why deal with petty chit


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Dec 8 2008, 11:53 AM~12368917
> *:uh:
> *



What up Chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 8 2008, 10:49 AM~12368395
> ****** no one talking to you! Side bust your way out this shit!
> And if you got a issue with that you can TRY and run up on me next time you see me. yeah, I was at the toy drive for a bit on Saturday and if needed I can come alone again!
> BTW, I was not up there for anything more then to checc it out. I use to live a few bloccs away and my family still dose.
> I talked to the guys from WWK at sams, and I will say, guy was real cool. answered the questions I had and even invited me to come to his shop if I had any questions or doubts about his product. I thought that was cool. Yes, I am still a distributer for Zenith, but we dont have to be the only game in town.
> Now if anyone got a issue with what I said. Im VERY easy to find and only a phone call away. If you want a # or address just ask. Let them know Eddie.
> 
> LIL RICC.
> *



Damn Ricc, keep the 9s in the holsters :0 I think I need to send you my address cuzz you seem to forgot it :angry: :angry: When you coming down again? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

To me, ZWW will always be Campbell, and WWK will never be Zenith. So with that said, you guys should put resources together and be a team, so everyone can make money. No need to compete, your selling the same thing anyway, lol :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

Bottom line The Wire Wheel King login is a company login and yes other people aside form Charlie use it. But I am in no way using the login I dont know the password nor do I want to know it...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 08:46 PM~12374604
> *To me, ZWW will always be Campbell, and WWK will never be Zenith. So with that said, you guys should put resources together and be a team, so everyone can make money. No need to compete, your selling the same thing anyway, lol :0  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 8 2008, 10:56 PM~12374737
> *Bottom line The Wire Wheel King login is a company login and yes other people aside form Charlie use it. But I am in no way using the login I dont know the password nor do I want to know it...
> *


BUT I DID PROVE IT TO YOU RIGHT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 08:58 PM~12374780
> *BUT I DID PROVE IT TO YOU RIGHT
> *


You did prove that there that there is someone else using the login but you did not in anyway prove it was me.. I have said it a number of times on this topic that other employees other than Charlie sign on. But I have also stated that I dont nor will I ever. Its not my style I can handle business myself and dont need the wire wheel king name to help me. Like I told you what do I gain by liying working for them dont pay my bills I do it for fun.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 8 2008, 11:06 PM~12374877
> *You did prove that there that there is someone else using the login but you did not in anyway prove it was me.. I have said it a number of times on this topic that other employees other than Charlie sign on. But I have also stated that I dont nor will I ever. Its not my style I can handle business myself and dont need the wire wheel king name to help me. Like I told you what do I gain by liying working for them dont pay my bills I do it for fun.
> *


I KNOW NOW THAT IT WASENT YOU BUT IT IS A THIRD PARTY
BUT ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Dec 8 2008, 09:11 PM~12374938
> *I KNOW  NOW THAT IT WASENT YOU BUT IT IS A THIRD PARTY
> BUT ITS ALL GOOD
> *



 as long as you know it isnt me its all good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 8 2008, 11:12 PM~12374958
> * as long as you know it isnt me its all good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEP


----------



## 84LOLO

:tears: :tears: now thats a kodak moment :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## r8rsnation

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 8 2008, 08:32 PM~12374371
> *What up Chingon :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WELL" I LET ONE WEEK GO BY WITHOUT LOOKING AT THIS SITE. WE STILL

ARE NOT SURE HOW ALL THIS DRAMA GOT STARTED ( ANY WAY) 

THANKS TO ALL YOU ORIGINAL CAMPBELL & WIRE WHEEL KING SUPPORTERS . 


WE WILL ALWAYS TEND TO SERVE OUR CUSTOMERS THE BEST AS WE CAN AND

STAY MAKING THE HIGHEST QUALITY WHEEL AS POSSIBLE. 



HAPPY HOLIDAYS THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## JustRite

Happy Holidays to the Wire Wheel King in Campbell,CA !!!!!!!

Thanks for your dedication to making the finest wire wheel on the market!!!!!!!!!

Peace and Merry Christmas to Rolo,Charlie and the entire Campbell family


----------



## uniques66

THANK GOD !!!!!! 

Now can we get back to business?? Im looking for some 3-wing BIG EAR knox-offs They are the Old School Campbell California Style. (I dont want to use that WORD! ) Charlie I know you know witch ones Im talking about. I hope you have an old set somewere.

Thanks
Big Paul.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Dec 16 2008, 09:19 PM~12451684
> *THANK GOD !!!!!!
> 
> Now can we get back to business?? Im looking for some 3-wing BIG EAR knox-offs They are the Old School Campbell California Style. (I dont want to use that WORD! ) Charlie I know you know witch ones Im talking about. I hope you have an old set somewere.
> 
> Thanks
> Big Paul.
> *



WE DONT HAVE ANY OLD SCHOOL ONES ANYMORE BRO....

WE DO HAVE 3 WING SUPER SWEPTS IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP HIT ME UP IF YOU WOULD LIKE A SET 375.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 15 2008, 01:43 AM~12432639
> *Happy Holidays to the Wire Wheel King in Campbell,CA !!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for your dedication to making the finest wire wheel on the market!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Peace and Merry Christmas to Rolo,Charlie and the entire Campbell family
> *



SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BRO.... THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT 

WE WILL GET CAMPBELL BACK ON THE MAP :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Enchanted Creation Norcal 7th annual toy drive.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 20 2008, 07:39 PM~12485861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enchanted Creation Norcal 7th annual toy drive.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CAMPBELL ( ALL ORIGINAL)


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0

ttmft for Campbell :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LOOK AT myspace.com/wirewheelking


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 5 2009, 01:39 PM~12612110
> *TTT
> *


Hows it going Charlie, long time no talk to bro!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

The new year is starting off good 

See you at the ist car show that comes up


Thanks Charlie


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 10 2009, 11:21 PM~12667272
> *The new year is starting off good
> 
> See you at the ist car show that comes up
> Thanks Charlie
> *


Thats good to hear Charlie!!! I hope 09 is a great year for Wire Wheel King!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King 14x7 crosslace.


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Wire Wheel King

The Wire Wheel King can custom build your wire wheels.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Custom engraved gold 2 ear knock offs.
Custom engraved chrome super swept.


----------



## kandylac

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Super swept k-offs are on special.While supplies last.
A set of four chrome with logos are $375.00 a set.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 reverse 72 spoke


----------



## Wire Wheel King

myspace.com/wirewheelking



Thanks T.W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## JustRite




----------



## Bert55

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 11 2009, 09:56 PM~12675525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire Wheel King 14x7 crosslace.
> *


TTT!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 18 2009, 07:51 PM~12743361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom engraved gold 2 ear knock offs.
> Custom engraved chrome super swept.
> *


how much for the impala chips


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 20 2009, 12:58 PM~12761760
> *how much for the impala chips
> *


What color do you need?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

what colors are available? the white 1's are kool. but wat are my options?


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 20 2009, 04:10 PM~12763550
> *what colors are available? the white 1's are kool. but wat are my options?
> *


We don't have anymore instock at the moment. We will shortly as soon as they are instock we will contact you.

Thank You
WWK


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 21 2009, 05:24 PM~12775246
> *TTT
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR ORDER BRO... WE WILL GET STARTED ON YOUR WHEELS ASAP


----------



## tpimuncie

Thanks!


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 23 2009, 09:29 AM~12792068
> *TTT
> *


----------



## tpimuncie

do you also have the impala emblems for the ko's?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 24 2009, 10:41 AM~12801857
> *do you also have the impala emblems for the ko's?
> *


NO WE DONT HAVE ANY MORE SORRY... YOUR WHEELS WILL COME WITH THE WIRE WHEEL KING CHIPS


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 10 2009, 09:50 PM~12665006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here are a few wheels of 72 spokes.
We can make them any way you like them.


----------



## BigRob84

Hey Charlie did u guys ever get any of the Super Swept color rings?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 25 2009, 08:23 PM~12813578
> *Hey Charlie did u guys ever get any of the Super Swept color rings?
> *



NO SORRY DONT HAVE ANY RITE NOW... STILL LOOKING INTO WHERE WE CAN GET THEM MADE AGAIN


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 26 2009, 08:51 AM~12817039
> *NO SORRY DONT HAVE ANY RITE NOW... STILL LOOKING INTO WHERE WE CAN GET THEM MADE AGAIN
> *



I need em too for some of my knock offs........


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 24 2009, 06:12 PM~12804388
> *NO WE DONT HAVE ANY MORE SORRY... YOUR WHEELS WILL COME WITH THE WIRE WHEEL KING CHIPS
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 26 2009, 12:50 PM~12819352
> *I need em too for some of my knock offs........
> 
> 
> *


SOON HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

:cheesy:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 Reverse crosslace 72 spoke powder coated red spokes with super swept k-off


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Building a set of 13x7 reverse 100 spoke
with stainless steel spokes and nipples


----------



## Wire Wheel King

14x7 reverse 72 spoke straight lace
custom engraved hub & k-off
14x7's and 14x6's are available in this type


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE CAN CUSTOM MAKE YOUR WIRES ANY WAY YOU WANT

GIVE US A CALL


----------



## J-KAT

> Nice


----------



## tpimuncie

> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT
whats up bro. hows the wheels coming? :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 5 2009, 02:59 PM~12917234
> *TTT
> whats up bro. hows the wheels coming? :cheesy:
> *



YOU SHOULD BE DONE BY MIDDLE TO END OF NEXT WEEK BRO :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Some newly engraved 2 ear knock offs not yet plated


----------



## Rollinaround




----------



## Wire Wheel King

2 Ear octagon k-off w/ custom ring


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Custom engraving is available


----------



## Wire Wheel King

New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Specials still going on super swepts


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## tpimuncie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 05:42 PM~12936655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some newly engraved 2 ear knock offs not yet plated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Campbell,CA !!!!!!.....................


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Feb 8 2009, 03:04 PM~12942995
> *:0  Campbell,CA !!!!!!.....................
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ASK ABOUT OUR SPECIALS


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 05:55 PM~12936738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market
> *


 :rant: :roflmao: joking.... sort of


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 05:49 PM~12936695
> *2 Ear octagon k-off w/ custom ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 8 2009, 10:19 PM~12947168
> *  ASK ABOUT OUR SPECIALS
> *


EVERYTHING you guys build outta Campbell,CA is SPECIAL  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> Here are a few wheels of 72 spokes.
> We can make them any way you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> these are fucking sick how much


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 5 2009, 02:59 PM~12917234
> *TTT
> whats up bro. hows the wheels coming? :cheesy:
> *












Hi Tpimuncie,
Here are your wires.They will be ready for pick up on Tuesday the 17th.Monday is a holiday for us.The seal will be dry by then.


Thanks, Charlie


----------



## k louie

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 20 2009, 10:49 PM~12767584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for a set of theis shipped to 79109 :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13005107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tpimuncie,
> Here are your wires.They will be ready for pick up on Tuesday the 17th.Monday is a holiday for us.The seal will be dry by then.
> Thanks, Charlie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 14 2009, 07:46 PM~13005107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tpimuncie,
> Here are your wires.They will be ready for pick up on Tuesday the 17th.Monday is a holiday for us.The seal will be dry by then.
> Thanks, Charlie
> *


 :cheesy: BE THERE TUESDAY!! THANK YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 15 2009, 03:07 PM~13010738
> *:cheesy: BE THERE TUESDAY!! THANK YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13005107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tpimuncie,
> Here are your wires.They will be ready for pick up on Tuesday the 17th.Monday is a holiday for us.The seal will be dry by then.
> Thanks, Charlie
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Campbell, California


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT THANKS AGAIN FOR THE WHEELS!! THEY ARE BAD ASS!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 18 2009, 11:18 AM~13039890
> *TTT  THANKS AGAIN FOR THE WHEELS!! THEY ARE BAD ASS!!!
> *



ANY TIME HOMIE IM GLAD YOUR HAPPY


----------



## EXCANDALOW

hey what would some 13x7... 72 spoke cross lace gold nipples.... gold hub chrome two wing old school knock off run....?Picked up..?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 14 2009, 07:46 PM~13005107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tpimuncie,
> Here are your wires.They will be ready for pick up on Tuesday the 17th.Monday is a holiday for us.The seal will be dry by then.
> Thanks, Charlie
> *


how much for 14 7 cross lace


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 16 2009, 09:54 PM~13023180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell, California
> *


 :0 what sz is that?


----------



## tpimuncie

Pm me a price for the 5th wheel no accesories


----------



## DELGADO74

hey whats up charlie, didnt know you were on here, its Delgado, do you have any screws for the second series knock offs in gold


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 18 2009, 12:53 PM~13040574
> *hey what would some 13x7... 72 spoke cross lace gold nipples.... gold hub chrome two wing old school knock off run....?Picked up..?
> *


???


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 16 2009, 08:54 PM~13023180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell, California
> *


What does the knock off say on the ears?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 18 2009, 12:53 PM~13040574
> *hey what would some 13x7... 72 spoke cross lace gold nipples.... gold hub chrome two wing old school knock off run....?Picked up..?
> *




2325.00 lmk


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13045520
> *how much for 14 7 cross lace
> *


1425.00 lmk :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 18 2009, 11:02 PM~13047047
> *Pm me a price for the 5th wheel no accesories
> *


pm sent


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 18 2009, 11:18 AM~13039890
> *TTT  THANKS AGAIN FOR THE WHEELS!! THEY ARE BAD ASS!!!
> *




POST THE PICS OF YOUR WHEELS WE JUST FINISHED BRO


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 20 2009, 04:53 PM~13062691
> *POST THE PICS OF YOUR WHEELS WE JUST FINISHED BRO
> *


will do


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 Reverse Crosslace Engraved Rim,hub and k-off
with white long powder coated spokes


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wheels above were picked up 2-21-09 and went to Suisun City


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Showing a 14x7 crosslace all chrome with gold nipples
with super swept k-off. I will show set when completed.


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## R0L0

CHARLIE WE NEED TO FINISH MY WHEELS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 5 2008, 08:53 AM~11782706
> *RE:  WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS
> 
> ARE 72 SPOKES CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE  ARE ALSO MADE
> MADE WITH NO NAME ON THE HUB JUST ASK FOR IT  WE HAVE PLENTY
> OF THEM IN STOCK
> #1  ALL RIMS & HUBS ARE ARE PUNCHED & DRILLED IN HOUSE
> 
> #2  ALL SPOKES & NIPPLES ARE HAND POLISHED
> 
> #3  ALL CHROME IS TRIPLE PLATED  RIMS,HUBS & K-OFFS
> 
> #4  ARE  ENGRAVING ARE ONE OF THE BEST ( STILL ALL ORIGINAL)
> 
> #5  24-K GOLD IS ONLY USED  AND A ONE POWDER COATING
> *



 TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13081585
> *CHARLIE WE NEED TO FINISH MY WHEELS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 23 2009, 12:18 AM~13083407
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13081585
> *CHARLIE WE NEED TO FINISH MY WHEELS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 9 2009, 12:09 AM~12947077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span></span>
> *



you guys been around since the 70's? i never heard of ya :dunno:


thats prolly because i live in connecticut...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 24 2009, 12:49 AM~13094775
> *you guys been around since the 70's? i never heard of ya :dunno:
> thats prolly because i live in connecticut...
> *


cause they were called ............................. you know what.....!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

what do you guys get for a set of tripple gold 72 spoke crosslace....
gold nipples hub and knockoff (2 wing straight)????


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13098749
> *cause they were called ............................. you know what.....!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



no, i dont know what. american wire wheel?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 24 2009, 06:23 PM~13101836
> *no, i dont know what. american wire wheel?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: zenith the original


----------



## panther67

who makes thee original zenith wire wheel. you guys at campbell, ca.. or Zenith Of California out of La Mirada CA


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by panther67_@Feb 25 2009, 10:26 AM~13105674
> *who makes thee original zenith wire wheel. you guys at campbell, ca.. or Zenith Of California out of La Mirada CA
> *


Depends on who you ask.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 24 2009, 12:56 PM~13098764
> *what do you guys get for a set of tripple gold 72 spoke crosslace....
> gold nipples hub and knockoff (2 wing straight)????
> *


2325.00 lmk


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 25 2009, 10:13 AM~13108187
> *2325.00 lmk
> *


  thanks for your time!


----------



## tpimuncie

How's Wire Wheel King?


----------



## tatersalad

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 20 2009, 10:49 PM~12767584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these 13s


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 25 2009, 06:04 PM~13112315
> *How's Wire Wheel King?
> *


EVERYTHING IS GOOD BRO THANKS FOR ASKING :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Feb 25 2009, 07:18 PM~13113178
> *how much for these 13s
> *


YOU WANT THEM EXACT LIKE THAT WITH ENGRAVING?


----------



## RagTreySS




----------



## Wire Wheel King

14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
Will post picture of car soon.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 28 2009, 08:31 PM~13141107
> *14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
> Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
> steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
> Will post picture of car soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How Much?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Starting of first wheel 14x7 reverse crosslace with gold nipples.
14x6 reverse are being made will show full set when completed


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Showing a 14x7 reverse 100 spoke with special large hub
Blue powder coated rim and long spokes with polished
stainless steel spokes and nipples on back side 
with original OEM spokes like the 72 spoke.


----------



## CUZICAN

How much?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 9 2008, 07:29 AM~11820900
> *  :thumbsup:
> *




TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

CAN YOU POST A PIC OF 14X7 ALL CHROME WHEELS CROSS LACED WITH SMOOTHE 2 BAR KNOCK OFF, NOT THE OCTAGON ONES PLEASE, THANKS.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Mar 6 2009, 07:25 AM~13199739
> *CAN YOU POST A PIC OF 14X7 ALL CHROME WHEELS CROSS LACED WITH SMOOTHE 2 BAR KNOCK OFF, NOT THE OCTAGON ONES PLEASE, THANKS.
> *


SORRY BRO RIMS ARE BUILT TO ORDER WE DONT HAVE RIMS BUILT AND IN STOCK AT THE MOMENT. WE SHOULD HAVE SOME BUILT AND READY VERY SOON. I WILL POST PICS AS SOON AS WE DO.


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 18 2009, 11:33 PM~13047217
> *hey whats up charlie, didnt know you were on here,  its  Delgado, do you have any screws for the second series knock offs in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??????????????????? .


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 04:42 PM~12936655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the k-offs completed with chevy bow tie*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 28 2009, 07:31 PM~13141107
> *Here is a pic of 2 -14x7 reverse crosslace 72 spoke and 2 -14x7 standard going on a 1947 fleet master.Will post pictures of car when they are on it*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 22 2009, 08:19 PM~13081197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Here are the completed wheels 2 -14x7 reverse crosslace and 2 -14x6 reverse crosslace with gold nipples.Going on chevy impala.He will be ready to roll soon.Will post pics soon.


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Mar 6 2009, 07:25 AM~13199739
> *CAN YOU POST A PIC OF 14X7 ALL CHROME WHEELS CROSS LACED WITH SMOOTHE 2 BAR KNOCK OFF, NOT THE OCTAGON ONES PLEASE, THANKS.
> *












Hi.I found a 14x7 at the shop.We don't make a 2 bar smoothie k-off,but if you really need one there are after markets.I may have one laying around.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## OLDTIME47

OH, OK, I THOUGHT YOU GUYS MADE A 2 BAR SMOOTHIE? OR IN THE PAST? JUST SOMETHING ABOUT THE OCTAGON I JUST CAN'T GET USED TO.


----------



## R0L0

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 22 2009, 08:10 PM~13081050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Oct 30 2008, 10:06 AM~12015677
> *
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

GOT ANY LEAD HAMMERS? AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Our lead hammers are $30.00 and they weigh 5 pounds. They are made in the u.s.a . Thanks Charlie


----------



## clownin72

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 28 2009, 09:31 PM~13141107
> *14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
> Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
> steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
> Will post picture of car soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are just the knockoffs on those wheels??


----------



## montemanls

here u go charlie


----------



## montemanls




----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 9 2009, 12:19 AM~12947168
> *  ASK ABOUT OUR SPECIALS
> *


What are you're specials?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

James Craig's Shop in Campbell in the early 70's
One of hundreds of pictures I have


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13331865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CUSTOM PAINTED WHEELS ARE ARE STARTING TO HIT NOR CAL


SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW




THANKS Charlie


----------



## shorty rocks

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 4 2008, 11:42 PM~10801878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE WIRE WHEEL KING IS MAKING 13X7 & 14X7 AND UP TO 22'S
> 
> AND 13X6 & 14X6 TO CLEAR YOUR SKIRTS
> 
> IN TRIPLE SHOW CHROME
> 
> 24K GOLD  OR POWDER COATED ANY COLOR TO MATCH YOUR RIDE
> 
> IN ANY COMBINATION
> 
> ALL RIMS ARE HAND BUILT WITH STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES & NIPPLES
> 
> WITH CHOICE OF 2BAR ,3 BAR OR 3 EAR SUPER SWEPT KNOCK OFFS
> WE HAVE BEEN BUILDING WIRE WHEELS FOR 25 YEARS IN CAMBELL CALIFORINA
> CALL 408-559-0950 FOR PRICES AND ORDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAST ASSORTMENT OR KNOCK OFFS IN ANY TYPE OF PLATING CHROME OR GOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IF YOU WANT RAW SUPER SWEPTS FOR ENGRAVING BEFORE CHROMING OR GOLD PLATING WE HAVE THOSE ALSO FOR A LIMTED TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ALSO HAVE A LARGE QUANITY OF SERIES II 2 BARS IN STOCK
> 
> THE WIRE WHEEL KING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 408-559-0950
> *


how much for 4 13x5.5 deep dish wit 3 bar ressesed knock offs shipped to 13032??? also u guys got wide white wall tires?


----------



## R0L0

PLEASE CALL THE SHOP FOR SPECIAL PRICING :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## arabretard

:0 this is exactly what i had in mind. how much for a set of five 13's like this?



thanks


----------



## UCE 94

I was wondering if you could give me a price on set of 14x7 with pair of 14x6 for the back of my fleetwood, all chrome with three prong spinners shipped to 32796 or would i have to call?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Super Swept Specials: $375.00 per set in chrome (upgrade any way you want)


----------



## Wire Wheel King

2 ear k-off and 2 ear octagon k-off are in stock
Will sell without set of wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 8 2009, 09:09 PM~12947077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span></span>
> *


kool pcture


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 20 2008, 06:34 PM~11654067
> *The Wire Wheel King is in full production making a show quality wire wheel in a 72 spoke, cross lace or straight lace.Any way you want them.The engraving is one of the best around and are even made out of state.All rims are punched and dimpled in house.The hubs are also being drilled in house.
> 
> Call 408-559-0950 For Any Pricing Or Orders Please No PM's
> 
> Thanks Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 TTT


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## arabretard

future owner right here :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 4 2009, 09:13 AM~13482495
> *future owner right here :thumbsup:
> *


  LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## Wire Wheel King

This is a set of 15x7 standard triple laced in all show chrome going on a cadi


----------



## Wire Wheel King

A set of our personal stash original 3 wing canted k-offs from the 70's


----------



## Wire Wheel King

72 spoke hubs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

This is a 1927 model A.We are custom building a set of 72 spoke crosslace.We will post pictures of the finished product.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 4 2009, 08:37 PM~13485853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 1927 model A.We are custom building a set of 72 spoke crosslace.We will post pictures of the finished product.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

GOT THESE O G ZENITH CHIPS FOR SALE 








THERE ORANGE


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 5 2009, 09:06 PM~13492802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THESE O G ZENITH CHIPS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE ORANGE
> *


how much? and what is the diameter of them. are the spinners for sale as well?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

PM'D


----------



## Wire Wheel King

New Edition to our OEM line


----------



## DIPN714

;how much??????


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 4 2009, 09:29 PM~13485791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of our personal stash original 3 wing canted k-offs from the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 16 2009, 07:54 PM~13023180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='colorrange'>TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Oct 9 2008, 04:37 AM~11820051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 4 2009, 08:29 PM~13485791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A set of our personal stash original 3 wing canted k-offs from the 70's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you guys going to be making this style KO again?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Oct 13 2008, 09:09 AM~11849119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

how much for k.o.'s


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Apr 12 2009, 12:04 AM~13551687
> *Are you guys going to be making this style KO again?
> *


????????


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 10 2009, 09:27 PM~13543128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Edition to our OEM line
> *



fuckin nice :0


----------



## Loco Yesca

the more i look @ these wheels.
the more i like them.


----------



## jonjay206

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 10 2009, 08:27 PM~13543128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Edition to our OEM line
> *



How much for these all chrome 14x7 with the hex cap and caddy ship to 98026
pm me the price


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 10 2009, 09:27 PM~13543128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Edition to our OEM line
> *


damnn these are nice! how much? and what finish is that red?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by For Sale+Apr 12 2009, 12:04 AM~13551687-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys going to be making this style KO again?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are looking into it right now. We will keep you guys posted
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13634496
> *how much for k.o.'s
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are running a sepcial on out oem knock offs. 2 wing 275.00 plus shipping 3 wing super swept 375.00 plus shipping if local plus tax
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:06 AM~13643239
> *How much for these all chrome 14x7 with the hex cap and caddy ship to 98026
> pm me the price
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sets are starting off at 1425.00 plus shipping
> <!--QuoteBegin-Vayzfinest_@Apr 21 2009, 06:37 PM~13648185
> *damnn these are nice! how much? and what finish is that red?
> *


it's house of color kandy apple red using the chrome as the base.... 2325.00 plus shipping exactly like you see them


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 10 2009, 08:27 PM~13543128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Edition to our OEM line
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 FUUUUUUUUUU_KN SHI_!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo64

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 29 2009, 10:19 PM~13427517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Swept Specials: $375.00 per set in chrome (upgrade any way you want)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Bad ass :0 How much with engraved 3 wing chrome ?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by YELLOW SS_@Apr 22 2009, 10:25 AM~13655547
> *:biggrin: Bad ass  :0  How much with engraved 3 wing chrome ?
> *


YOUR DESIGN OR OURS?


----------



## R0L0

Thank you very much Brian (925rider) for your order. Your wheels will be done in 2-3 weeks :biggrin: I will keep you updated


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 22 2009, 04:33 PM~13658833
> *Thank you very much Brian (925rider) for your order. Your wheels will be done in 2-3 weeks :biggrin: I will keep you updated
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 22 2009, 04:33 PM~13658833
> *Thank you very much Brian (925rider) for your order. Your wheels will be done in 2-3 weeks :biggrin: I will keep you updated
> *




they will be going on this as soon as i get them


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 22 2009, 03:43 PM~13658934
> *they will be going on this as soon as i get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 22 2009, 03:41 PM~13658909
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



Rolando got your order over to us and your rims will be done in 2-3 weeks as he stated. Thank you for your business we look froward to seeing the rims on your ride.


Thank You
T.W.W.K.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 22 2009, 07:18 PM~13660555
> *Rolando got your order over to us and your rims will be done in 2-3 weeks as he stated. Thank you for your business we look froward to seeing the rims on your ride.
> Thank You
> T.W.W.K.
> *




cant wait to get them!!!!!! hno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 22 2009, 08:34 PM~13661559
> *cant wait to get them!!!!!! hno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to be able to afford some!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 22 2009, 10:33 PM~13663584
> *I cant wait to be able to afford some!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



You just bought a few sets of Zeniths you should be able to afford at least 1 set of our wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 23 2009, 08:04 AM~13665225
> *You just bought a few sets of Zeniths you should be able to afford at least 1 set of our wheels :biggrin:
> *


those were for other club members!!!!!! he is waiting for some wire wheel king :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 23 2009, 04:39 PM~13670001
> *those were for other club members!!!!!! he is waiting for some wire wheel king :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Apr 23 2009, 03:39 PM~13670001-->
> 
> 
> 
> those were for other club members!!!!!! he is waiting for some wire wheel king :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EXCANDALOW_@Apr 23 2009, 04:04 PM~13670260
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Holla at me when your ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 23 2009, 05:32 PM~13670527
> *
> Holla at me when your ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



the good thing about all this is that all three sets going to arrive at almost the same time :biggrin: :wow: :scrutinize: :biggrin: 

then i can compare !!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 23 2009, 10:54 PM~13674485
> *the good thing about all this is that all three sets going to arrive at almost the same time :biggrin:  :wow:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> 
> then i can compare !!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13677078
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 7 2009, 08:38 PM~13213324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of 2 -14x7 reverse crosslace 72 spoke and 2 -14x7 standard going on a 1947 fleet master.Will post pictures of car when they are on it
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Low Vintage Car Show
1947 Fleetmaster
Rollerz Only Car Club
Riding on OEM Campbell Wires


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Low Vintage Family Car Show
April 25 2009
Here are some pics of all OEM Campbell Wires.


----------



## Guam707

Your rims look so much better, than the ones with the ring in the hub.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 26 2009, 08:53 PM~13698530
> *Your rims look so much better, than the ones with the ring in the hub.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas

Aye homie those red cross laces that u had WERE CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Oct 19 2008, 08:49 PM~11914362
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Enchanted Creation

:thumbsup:


----------



## Enchanted Creation




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Louise and James Craig (1990)


----------



## yetti

Super swepts are the best looking knockoffs made hands down. :biggrin:


----------



## old school from 72

RIP MR CRAIG



YOUR GUYS ARE STILL MAKING THE BEST IN CAMPBELL


----------



## Wire Wheel King

In Memory of James Craig
2/16/24 - 5/5/06
3rd anniversary of his passing
Sole Owner and Founder of Zenith Wire Wheel Company
Founded in 1970
Based in Campbell California


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thanks for your support and all our valued customers.





From T.W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by old school from 72_@May 3 2009, 05:22 PM~13772526
> *  RIP MR CRAIG
> 
> YOUR GUYS ARE STILL MAKING THE BEST IN CAMPBELL
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Happy Birthday to our newest member, Our online salesman Rolando!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

He got a bunch of gifts early on Sunday 

 



> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 5 2009, 07:33 AM~13789498
> *Happy Birthday to our newest member, Our online salesman Rolando!
> *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King+May 5 2009, 06:33 AM~13789498-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to our newest member, Our online salesman Rolando!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OneStopImpalaShop_@May 5 2009, 08:51 AM~13790789
> *He got a bunch of gifts early on Sunday
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS CHARLIE AND THE WIRE WHEEL KING FAMILY.. THANK YOU ALSO NOAH


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King+Feb 1 2009, 11:09 PM~12878524-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Wire Wheel King_@Mar 29 2009, 10:26 PM~13427620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM me the ticket on these, exactly the way the wheel is in 14X7. Using the top knock off with the wheel chip on the bottom knock off. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 25 2009, 10:19 PM~12813522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't get any better than this Ray. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 2 2009, 09:18 PM~13767951
> *Super swepts are the best looking knockoffs made hands down. :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!  
TTT 4 WWK!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13081112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels above were picked up 2-21-09 and went to Suisun City
> *


hay thats where I stay at the 4 looks good with them


----------



## lrocky2003

Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## Guam707

Do you have any of these in stock? If so, how much?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 8 2009, 10:03 PM~13833504
> *Do you have any of these in stock?  If so, how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No we sure don't sorry


----------



## 925rider

waiting is brutal!!!!they should be done pretty soon i hope :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 Reverse</span>


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 09:49 PM~12936695
> *
> 
> Starting of first wheel 14x7 reverse crosslace with gold nipples.
> 14x6 reverse are being made will show full set when completed</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR 14 X 6 CROSSLACED WITH GOLD NIPS AND THE KNOCKOFF ON TOP. THANKS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 20 2008, 06:34 PM~11654067
> *The Wire Wheel King is in full production making a show quality wire wheel in a 72 spoke, cross lace or straight lace.Any way you want them.The engraving is one of the best around and are even made out of state.All rims are punched and dimpled in house.The hubs are also being drilled in house.
> 
> Call 408-559-0950 For Any Pricing Or Orders Please No PM's
> 
> Thanks Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 10 2009, 09:34 AM~13843314
> *waiting is brutal!!!!they should be done pretty soon i hope :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir Hopefully by this weekend


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 11:46 AM~13863604
> *Yes sir Hopefully by this weekend
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 22 2009, 10:17 PM~13358601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Craig's Shop in Campbell in the early 70's
> One of hundreds of pictures I have
> *


post more old pictures...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2009, 05:13 PM~13866939
> *post more old pictures...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 8 2009, 11:03 PM~13833504
> *Do you have any of these in stock?  If so, how much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 10 2009, 09:51 PM~13848767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 Reverse</span>
> *



send me a pm with a price for these but the spokes dark blue, shiped to 92562

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Guam707

Do you guys repair knockoffs?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 18 2009, 07:52 AM~13919316
> *Do you guys repair knockoffs?
> *



yes we do :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 07:45 AM~13931774
> *yes we do :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## romero13

uffin: uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie

WWK TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Finished product


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 29 2009, 08:26 PM~13427620
> *<span style=\'color:red\'> TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 20 2008, 06:34 PM~11654067
> *The Wire Wheel King is in full production making a show quality wire wheel in a 72 spoke, cross lace or straight lace.Any way you want them.The engraving is one of the best around and are even made out of state.All rims are punched and dimpled in house.The hubs are also being drilled in house.
> 
> Call 408-559-0950 For Any Pricing Or Orders Please No PM's
> 
> Thanks Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

15x7 standard crosslace ready for pick up


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 925rider

> looking good!!!!!!!!!!cant wait to get them


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 19 2009, 01:36 AM~12744607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>TTT*


----------



## double cheese

> looking good!!!!!!!!!!cant wait to get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these with the the spinners
Click to expand...


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@Jun 1 2009, 05:30 PM~14065471
> *how much for these with the the spinners
> *




i would hit up E.C. ROLO 62~63 on here, he is there online salesman


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

pm me a price and pic of all chrome 72 spoke cross laced with three bar k.o shipped to 97527


----------



## MISTER ED

*T T T*


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 3 2009, 03:34 PM~14083084
> *T T T
> *


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Here are some wheels that i gave charlie to rebuild. Hopefully he will post some new pics of them done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 7 2009, 10:34 PM~13213284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the k-offs completed with chevy bow tie
> *


u guys have any of these in 2 1/2 chips black :biggrin: :biggrin: 








or these as well black 2 1/2 lmk thanks


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 6 2009, 10:08 AM~14111777
> *u guys have any of these in 2 1/2 chips black  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or these as well black 2 1/2 lmk thanks
> *


we sure dont sorry


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 6 2009, 12:14 PM~14111809
> *we sure dont sorry
> *


   if u find any lmk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 6 2009, 01:44 PM~14112278
> *   if u find any lmk  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks for the pm charlie lmk asap


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Jun 5 2009, 06:05 PM~14107833
> *Here are some wheels that i gave charlie to rebuild. Hopefully he will post some new pics of them done!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These are 14x7 reverse 72 spoke restored to a powder coated rim with gold hub and gold nipples with long powdered spokes.
Took some time but they look great.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 reverse triple plated chrome ready to build

Been a very busy week with orders.Thanks for your business.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 6 2009, 11:20 PM~14115532
> *These are 14x7 reverse 72 spoke restored to a powder coated rim with gold hub and gold nipples with long powdered spokes.
> Took some time but they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 6 2009, 10:20 PM~14115532
> *These are 14x7 reverse 72 spoke restored to a powder coated rim with gold hub and gold nipples with long powdered spokes.
> Took some time but they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look even better in person uffin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 6 2009, 09:20 PM~14115532
> *These are 13x7 reverse 72 spoke restored to a powder coated rim with gold hub and gold nipples with long powdered spokes.
> Took some time but they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

got wwk today, couldnt wait to get them on


----------



## 925rider




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 9 2009, 04:31 PM~14142193
> *got wwk today, couldnt wait to get them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I LOVE THOSE KNOCK OFFS


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Jun 9 2009, 03:31 PM~14142193-->
> 
> 
> 
> got wwk today, couldnt wait to get them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-925rider_@Jun 9 2009, 03:32 PM~14142201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SO DO YOU LIKE????? :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Jun 9 2009, 07:25 PM~14144166
> *SO DO YOU LIKE????? :biggrin:
> *



chrome is show for sure, better than any i have seen   
amazing attention to detail, all the nipples face the same direction all the spokes are centered in there holes and the smaller guage spokes make a big differnce


im glad i made the choice to get them


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 9 2009, 06:31 PM~14142193
> *got wwk today, couldnt wait to get them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price on these knockoffs?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 9 2009, 05:31 PM~14142193
> *got wwk today, couldnt wait to get them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Jun 9 2009, 07:23 PM~14144927-->
> 
> 
> 
> chrome is show for sure, better than any i have seen
> amazing attention to detail, all the nipples face the same direction all the spokes are centered in there holes and the smaller guage spokes make a big differnce
> im glad i made the choice to get them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad you are happy homie.. lmk if there is anything else I can help you with
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G'dupGbody_@Jun 9 2009, 07:26 PM~14144964
> *whats the price on these knockoffs?
> *



375.00 plus shipping for chrome.


----------



## 925rider




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 10 2009, 09:13 AM~14149760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good brother......


----------



## white link 93

you got twisted spokes??


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 10 2009, 04:43 PM~14153916
> *you got twisted spokes??
> *


no we dont....


----------



## 32165

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 24 2009, 10:45 PM~13987995
> *  TTT
> *



How much for the two eared, chrome, with red/white/blue chip shipped to san diego 92111?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Jun 12 2009, 08:04 PM~14175147
> *How much for the two eared, chrome, with red/white/blue chip shipped to san diego 92111?
> *


x2 whats the price on just the basic 2 ear chrome no chip without shipping


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 05:55 PM~12936738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market
> *


do you make these k.os in a 2 bar straight??If not how much for these ones shipped to 97527 and are they in stock or what is the wait time on them??thanx


----------



## arabretard




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 9 2009, 04:31 PM~14142193
> *got wwk today, couldnt wait to get them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 6 2009, 09:47 PM~14115724
> *TTT*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 6 2009, 10:58 PM~14115356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks for the pm charlie lmk asap
> *


any luck lmk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 07:55 PM~12936738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market
> *


whats the ticket on these and do they work with the zenith locking adaptors?


----------



## jaime83linc

hey charlie i bought 13x7 rev. crosslace 3 years ago do you have any 3 wing super swept with og zenithchips with campbell on them?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by jaime83linc_@Jun 22 2009, 06:56 PM~14267147
> *hey charlie i bought 13x7 rev. crosslace 3 years ago do you have any 3 wing super swept with og zenithchips with campbell on them?
> *


no we dont sorry.. i have knock offs but no chips


----------



## jaime83linc

how much 4 the k/o


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by jaime83linc_@Jun 23 2009, 05:52 PM~14277213
> *how much 4 the k/o
> *


375 for chrome plus shipping  add tax if in cali


----------



## jaime83linc

im in fresno ca.


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jun 22 2009, 09:38 AM~14261444
> *whats the ticket on these and do they work with the zenith locking adaptors?
> *


Do you have these in 2 bar? Do you color match? if so can I get a price on 14 x 7 reversed straight laced with baby blue spokes with the 2 bar locking adapters. Are they the same as the locking zenieth adapters?
Thanks


----------



## lilmikelv

does 375 includ shipping if not how much shipped to 79772 with multi colored chips


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Jun 26 2009, 10:22 AM~14306635
> *does 375 includ shipping if not how much shipped to 79772 with multi colored chips
> *


415.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by jaime83linc_@Jun 24 2009, 05:47 PM~14287828
> *im in fresno ca.
> *


445.60 shipped


----------



## Badass94Cad

> Wire Wheel King 14x7 crosslace.
> 
> :0 What do these run in a 13x7?
> 
> Is the offset the same as Dayton?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> Wire Wheel King 14x7 crosslace.
> 
> :0 What do these run in a 13x7?
> 
> Is the offset the same as Dayton?
> 
> 
> 
> doez are hawt!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 03:27 PM~14309499
> *doez are hawt!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> Wire Wheel King 14x7 crosslace.
> 
> :0 What do these run in a 13x7?
> 
> Is the offset the same as Dayton?
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent
Click to expand...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13x7 reverse crosslace.both sets ready for pickup on 6/29


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Once again thanks to all of our customers, lots of orders still to complete</span>


----------



## 54chevyguy

Do zenith crosslace dayton crosslace wire wheels crosslace look the same?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 54chevyguy_@Jun 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14318318
> *Do zenith crosslace dayton crosslace wire wheels crosslace look the same?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 27 2009, 08:23 PM~14318111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>----------------$1550.00------------*


----------



## arabretard

:0 do i get a t-shirt with the order i already placed? :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

YES


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 3 2009, 11:36 PM~14377684
> *----------------$1425.00------------
> *


Great Deal


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Any of our customers who have bought wheels in 2009 give us a call to get a free t shirt. Need a receipt.


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 4 2009, 01:11 PM~14379831
> *  YES
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 25 2008, 11:31 AM~12254505



TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 18 2009, 06:42 PM~12743271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>TTT*


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 4 2009, 12:36 AM~14377684
> *----------------$1425.00------------
> *


I'm looking to get all chrome 72's straight lace.
how much with the swept 3 bars?
how long does it take to have rims built after paid?
do you warranty your rims?
do you take paypal?


----------



## cALLEY CAT

WAS UP CHARLIE JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW OFF THE NEW SHOES THANKS....THESE WHEELS CANT BE FUKED WITH.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

I love them kos


----------



## 64Rag

LO*LYSTICS C.C. has already purchased three sets of cross lace. The quality is something else. Getting ready to order two more sets. :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 10 2009, 03:50 PM~14437335
> *LO*LYSTICS C.C. has already purchased three sets of cross lace. The quality is something else. Getting ready to order two more sets.  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## jaime83linc

i like those k/o i got the same wheels on my 83 linc mark6


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 6 2009, 08:58 PM~14115356
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks for the pm charlie lmk asap
> *











here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.


Thanks,WWK


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 18 2009, 12:51 AM~14509319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.
> Thanks,WWK
> *


those are nice bowtie chips


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 17 2009, 09:51 PM~14509319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.
> Thanks,WWK
> *



TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 17 2009, 11:51 PM~14509319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.
> Thanks,WWK
> *


how much do have the impala ones


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 17 2009, 10:51 PM~14509319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.
> Thanks,WWK
> *


Very nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

New Style and Impalas 12th Annual Fun In The Sun
7/18/09
Here are some pictures. Big turn out.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thanks to all the customers who had questions about our wheels and for those who ordered.Thanks.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 17 2009, 11:51 PM~14509319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.
> Thanks,WWK
> *


price :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT....... THE ORDERS DON'T STOP COMING IN..... WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS PLACED AN ORDER WITH US THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guerrero82

how much for 2 sets of center golds reverse 13x7 shipped to kansas 67801 2 wing spinners.....do you sell tires. can you quote me with tires and without tires.....thank you


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 22 2009, 05:48 PM~14552548
> *TTMFT....... THE ORDERS DON'T STOP COMING IN..... WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS PLACED AN ORDER WITH US THIS YEAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: got my WWK being made as we speak


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 22 2009, 04:20 PM~14553516
> *:thumbsup: got my WWK being made as we speak
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: I'M GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO GET THINGS WORKED OUT


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by guerrero82_@Jul 22 2009, 03:03 PM~14552743
> *how much for 2 sets of center golds reverse 13x7  shipped to kansas 67801 2 wing spinners.....do you sell tires. can you quote me with tires and without tires.....thank you
> *


SORRY WE DONT SELL TIRES WE CAN GET THEM FOR YOU BUT IT WOULD BE A LOT CHEAPER IF YOU GOT THEM YOURSELF SO YOU DONT HAVE TO PAY THE SHIPPING ON THE TIRES..... I WILL GET YOU A PRICE IN THE A.M.


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jul 22 2009, 08:21 PM~14554044
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: I'M GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO GET THINGS WORKED OUT
> *


me too. cant wait to get my wheels in :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 23 2009, 06:40 AM~14558555
> *me too. cant wait to get my wheels in  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 17 2009, 10:26 PM~14509541
> *those are nice bowtie chips
> *













Fresh from the archives.These emblems were originally made from the early 80's.They are original 2.25 cherry red Zenith Campbells.There are only 25 sets available.If you are interested in a set just give us a p.m.

Thanks, Wire Wheel King


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse 72 spoke staggered radial lace series II with 2 ear k-offs.They are made special for a customer in Sacramento.Will be picking them up on July 27.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 26 2009, 08:02 PM~14588704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a set of 13x7 reverse 72 spoke staggered radio lace series II with 2 ear k-offs.They are made special for a customer in Sacramento.Will be picking them up on July 27.
> *


NICE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 26 2009, 07:02 PM~14588704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a set of 13x7 reverse 72 spoke staggered radial lace series II with 2 ear k-offs.They are made special for a customer in Sacramento.Will be picking them up on July 27.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 17 2009, 11:51 PM~14509319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.
> Thanks,WWK
> *



much nicer in person. thanks charlie n ec rolo . another satisfied person :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider

nice freakin wheels !! :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 20 2008, 04:28 PM~12484259
> *ttt
> *


i send you a order never got the price for every thing please get me that 
prices asap 786-380-6468 or fax me 305-633-2825


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Jul 30 2009, 08:22 AM~14626306
> *i send you a order never got the price  for every thing please get me that
> prices asap 786-380-6468  or fax me 305-633-2825
> *


I NEVER GOT AN INQUIRE FROM YOU BRO. SENT IT TO ME AGAIN AND I WILL GET YOU THE PRICES YOU ARE LOOKING FOR.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 27 2009, 03:45 PM~14597206
> *much nicer in person. thanks charlie n ec rolo . another satisfied person  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANYTHING ELSE JUST LET US KNOW


----------



## G'dupGbody

how much for some 14x7 72 sopke crosslace all chrome with no adapters or k-offs and i have some zenith knockoffs they have a few small dings on them would you guys be able to repair and rechrome them? if so what would the price for that be thx


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 30 2009, 02:22 PM~14630251
> *how much for some 14x7 72 sopke crosslace all chrome with no adapters or k-offs and i have some zenith knockoffs they have a few small dings on them would you guys be able to repair and rechrome them? if so what would the price for that be thx
> *


1425.00 plus shipping.. send me pics of you knock offs.....


----------



## 925rider

orderd my spare wwk today and some chips, thanks rolo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 30 2009, 07:13 PM~14632910
> *orderd my spare wwk today and some chips, thanks rolo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## impalas66

How much for 2 wing knock offs with the chevy botie emblem


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

A set of 13x7 reverse crosslace 72 spoke in all show chrome.Going to Vallejo California.

3 sets of engraved 13's on the works.Will post soon.Thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14649681
> *A set of 13x7 reverse crosslace 72 spoke in all show chrome.Going to Vallejo California.
> 
> 3 sets of engraved 13's on the works.Will post soon.Thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

are these 2 wing knock offs still available?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2009, 10:58 AM~14652319
> *are these 2 wing knock offs still available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yes but they are for series 2 only


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## TORONTO

any black n white chips available???? 2-1/4"
please PM me thanks


----------



## Coast One

just drop my wheels off today, cant wait to see what they look like when they are done hno: uffin:


----------



## R0L0

THESE ARE FROM MY PERSONAL COLLECTION JUST POSTIN THEM ON OUR WIRE WHEEL KING PAGES.... HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED  


I had these up here before and had them sold but deal fell trough and decided to keep them but I want to get an aircraft set up for my 62 so I am putting these back up.
NOS set of 5 OG Campbell 3 wing super swept engraved knock offs. These have never been on a car or plated they are still in the brass finish. 1000.00 obo


----------



## R0L0

THESE ARE FROM MY PERSONAL COLLECTION JUST POSTIN THEM ON OUR WIRE WHEEL KING PAGES.... HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED  


I had these up here before and had them sold but deal fell trough and decided to keep them but I want to get an aircraft set up for my 62 so I am putting these back up.
NOS set of 5 OG Campbell 3 wing super swept engraved knock offs. These have never been on a car or plated they are still in the brass finish. 1000.00 obo


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2009, 01:19 PM~14673305
> *just drop my wheels off today, cant wait to see what they look like when they are done hno: uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0

<span style='color:red'>
WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........


----------



## R0L0

<span style='color:red'>
WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........


----------



## R0L0

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

ttt :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 06:55 PM~14696828
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 thats a nice wheel :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 8 2009, 08:19 AM~14710812
> *:0 thats a nice wheel  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 03:53 PM~14696804
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2009, 08:15 PM~14649525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HOPE TO SEE YOU RIDERS AT THE 3RD ANNUAL CALI SHOW DOWN


OAK GROVE REGONAL PARK 

4520 W. EIGHT MILE ROAD

STOCKTON CA, 

SUNDAY AUGUST 16TH





IMPALA MAGAZINE & WIRE WHEEL KING WILL SEE YOU THERE 




THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 40bomb

Is there a differance between your 72 spoke X laces and Zeniths X laces other than the ring in the hub?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Zenith wire wheels never had rings. James Craig was the founder

of Zenith wire company based in campbell california in 1970

until his death in 2006 LA started the rings.


The same crew from zenith wire wheel are still making the real thing

using the same blue print and the same specs and is mastering the

the same wire wheel in campbell



Thanks

Leni-Owner


----------



## 40bomb

Thanks, I didn't know the ring was a modification. hmm. wow so can you just cut a groove in your and add the ring, seems like that would make them weeker.
Anyway other than that are they the same?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 40bomb_@Aug 17 2009, 10:38 AM~14792980
> *Thanks, I didn't know the ring was a modification. hmm. wow so can you just cut a groove in your and add the ring, seems like that would make them weeker.
> Anyway other than that are they the same?
> *



No from a far they look real similar but we are use all original parts on our wheels if you look close you will notice that out spokes are slimier and our nipples are smaller. They are both a nice wheel it is just by preference


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## 40bomb

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 17 2009, 02:21 PM~14793913
> *No from a far they look real similar but we are use all original parts on our wheels if you look close you will notice that out spokes are slimier and our nipples are smaller.    They are both a nice wheel it is just by preference
> *


Thanks, now just got to save up a bit and get some real OG wheels from you guys


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 17 2009, 07:04 AM~14791022
> *Zenith wire wheels  never had rings. James Craig  was the founder
> 
> of Zenith wire company based in campbell california in 1970
> 
> until his death in 2006  LA started the rings.
> The same crew from zenith wire wheel are still making the real thing
> 
> using the same blue print and the same specs and is mastering the
> 
> the same wire wheel in campbell
> Thanks
> 
> Leni-Owner
> *



 TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 9 2009, 10:44 PM~14722395
> *Pictures of Cali Showdown Stockton Ca</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thanks for stopping by our booth.


----------



## arabretard

looks like a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRite




----------



## rlowrod

TTT for some badass wheels!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

This set of knock offs are from the early 80's including this wheel.The whole set was brought in to get detailed.

Thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 925rider

picked up my spare today, looked good. thanks charlie and rolo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Aug 25 2009, 08:18 PM~14882035-->
> 
> 
> 
> picked up my  spare today, looked good. thanks charlie and rolo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-925rider_@Aug 25 2009, 08:23 PM~14882093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good bro Im glad your happy :biggrin:


----------



## impalas79

other companys wheels dont have the detail these do.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Aug 26 2009, 06:24 AM~14884908
> *other companys wheels dont have the detail these do.
> *



THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT BRO  THEIR ARE ALOT OF NICE WHEELS OUT THERE AND WE ARE TRYING TO STAY IN THE LOOP :biggrin:


----------



## el cuate-g

whats the price on a set of red white and blue chips. picked up.


----------



## A TODA MADRE




----------



## Wire Wheel King

5 13x7 reverse crosslace gold hub and knock offs on the works.
Going to Texas.


----------



## arabretard

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2009, 08:15 PM~14649525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 18 2009, 07:13 AM~14802902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 TTT


----------



## Coast One

WENT BY AT LUNCH AND SAW MY PARTS. CANT WAIT TILL MY WHEELS ARE PUT BACK TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

heres some before pics... not the best pics... 
72spoke center gold Ds


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 4 2009, 11:46 AM~14981602
> *heres some before pics... not the best pics...
> 72spoke center gold Ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






3 types of knock offs are being shown on the other wheels.


----------



## YUHATE4

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jun 26 2009, 04:28 PM~14309508
> *pm sent
> *


Can I get price on these with and without an engraved hub and k-offs?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 6 2009, 10:57 PM~15000857
> *3 types of knock offs are being shown on the other wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0

i like how they look with the two bar gold knock off uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 08:55 PM~14696828
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





very nice wheel 
how much for one exactly like this thanks


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## mrpuppet

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2009, 08:09 PM~14649492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 8 2009, 09:09 PM~12947077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT*


----------



## HOODHITT LV CC

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 1 2009, 10:21 PM~12878649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x7 reverse 72 spoke straight lace
> custom engraved hub & k-off
> 14x7's and 14x6's are available in this type
> *



HOW MUCH 4 THESE


----------



## La Fa '08

How much for a set off 22 in chrome wires with 2 wing knocks off and low pro tires. Prefer 30 series pm me.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Sep 9 2009, 10:50 AM~15027279
> *How much for a set off 22 in chrome wires with 2 wing knocks off and low pro tires. Prefer 30 series pm me.
> *


pm sent!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 18 2009, 08:51 PM~12743361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any of these chips in the works for og kos would love a set :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> very nice wheel
> how much for one exactly like this thanks
> [/b]


You just want 1 rim??? or a set?? Pm me with what your looking for and I will get you the info you need


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 6 2009, 10:57 PM~15000857
> *3 types of knock offs are being shown on the other wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the gold three wins are nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse straightlace 72 spoke with painted spokes.Riding on 2 ear octagon k-offs with multicolor emblems.Going to the Bay area.Going on one of Chris Roark's newest cars.Chris is well known for his award winning cars worldwide.


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 12 2009, 08:49 PM~15063360
> *Here is a set of 13x7 reverse straightlace 72 spoke with painted spokes.Riding on 2 ear octagon k-offs with multicolor emblems.Going to the Bay area.Going on one of Chris Roark's newest cars.Chris is well known for his award winning cars worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice. What color is this?


----------



## Coast One

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 12 2009, 08:49 PM~15063360
> *Here is a set of 13x7 reverse straightlace 72 spoke with painted spokes.Riding on 2 ear octagon k-offs with multicolor emblems.Going to the Bay area.Going on one of Chris Roark's newest cars.Chris is well known for his award winning cars worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me guess a 58 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

You Got it (58)


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 11 2009, 01:13 PM~15049673
> *You just want 1 rim??? or a set?? Pm me with what your looking for and I will get you the info you need
> *



sorry a whole set.... :biggrin:


----------



## tatersalad

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 11 2009, 09:56 PM~12675525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wire Wheel King 14x7 crosslace.
> *


these but 13s and stait two ear ko shipped to 32824 pm me with price


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 13 2009, 08:25 PM~15069788
> *Very nice.  What color is this?
> *



if im correct its going on the coral 58 that used to be a southside ride


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Riding on OG 13x7 Reverse Crosslace.Both sets are engraved.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thanks to all who stopped by our booth.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 11 2009, 09:54 AM~13851862
> *TTT
> *



TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jan 25 2009, 08:14 PM~12813466
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



TTT


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 6 2009, 11:57 PM~15000857
> *3 types of knock offs are being shown on the other wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant wait to see how the set we dropped off comeout :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 28 2009, 08:48 PM~15214489
> *TTT
> *


Crunch time, What's up wire wheel king it's Raj from the LO*LYSTICS. I hope my wheels are coming along. Got to have them for Vegas.


----------



## mikephaneuf

those wheel look crazy do you ship to canada?


----------



## JustRite

TTT Campbell  the original


----------



## JustRite

Campbell,CA  keepin' it OG


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 04:53 PM~14696804
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ralph9577

JUST GOT MY WHEELS FOR SIMPLE SIX, CAMPBELL CA. PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## ralph9577

CAMPBELL CA. ALSO JUST GOT THESE DONE FOR OUR OTHER MEMBERS CAR "FORTUNE TELLER"


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 triple gold engraved from start to finish.Going to a member of the Impalas Car Club.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse with red powder coated spokes,engraved hub and k-offs.Going to the Impalas Car Club.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse crosslace triple plated show chrome.Going to a club member in Sacramento,Ca.Will post pics of car.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## individualsbox

ttt


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

All of our 2009 pics and product was moved to this page



Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14649681
> *<span style='color:blue'>TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Set 2


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

wow those engraved sets are nice!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 64Rag

Thanks to the whole crew at The Wire Wheel King and Gino the engraver for making the wheels happen for the Vegas SuperShow. It paid off both cars placed in Vegas. Everyone out their if your going to order some wheels The Wire Wheel King is the place to order. Want to give a big thanks to Mark for making it happen. We have already ordered another set of chrome ones. You guys should be real busy after Vegas, had alot of people looking at the wheels. Thanks again.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 13 2009, 06:53 AM~15340536
> *Thanks to the whole crew at The Wire Wheel King and Gino the engraver for making the wheels happen for the Vegas SuperShow. It paid off both cars placed in Vegas. Everyone out their if your going to order some wheels The Wire Wheel King is the place to order. Want to give a big thanks to Mark for making it happen. We have already ordered another set of chrome ones. You guys should be real busy after Vegas, had alot of people looking at the wheels. Thanks again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad you are happy bro!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag

Here it is with the tire mounted on it.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 10 2009, 08:56 PM~15321801
> *Set 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## danp68

so are these stainless i take it? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 13 2009, 02:41 PM~15345452
> *Here it is with the tire mounted on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Raj!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 13 2009, 03:15 PM~15345851
> *so are these stainless i take it? :dunno:
> *


Yes Sir!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 13 2009, 03:15 PM~15345851
> *so are these stainless i take it? :dunno:
> *


Stainless all day everyday. All I have to say is this is were it started and this is were we will stay.


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 13 2009, 03:12 PM~15345826
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

ttt


----------



## arabretard

ttt for the kings!! cant wait to get my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

damn those engraved center golds are beautiful


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2009, 04:47 PM~15405373
> *damn those engraved center golds are beautiful
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2009, 12:58 PM~14652319
> *are these 2 wing knock offs still available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any Series II 13X7 rev crosslace with above knockoff for sale??
Or will you ever make this style of knockoff for your new line of wheels?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Oct 20 2009, 05:39 PM~15416635
> *Do you have any Series II 13X7 rev crosslace with above knockoff for sale??
> Or will you ever make this style of knockoff for your new line of wheels?
> *








Yes we have plenty of them in stock Give us a call


Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## jaime83linc

do you have 3 wing super swept in stock and how much?


----------



## 64Rag

Big thanks again to Mark for delivering the wheels on time. Here they are at the Vegas SuperShow.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Oct 24 2009, 02:14 AM~15452620
> *Big thanks again to Mark for delivering the wheels on time. Here they are at the Vegas SuperShow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set 13x7 reverse crosslace gold hub,gold nipples, and a chrome 2 ear knock off with OG logos.Going to The Lone Star State,Houston Texas.This is our 10th set going to Houston.There are three more orders on the way.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

<span style='color:black'><span style='font-family:Impact'>Plenty in stock.


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 24 2009, 09:46 PM~15456924
> *Here is a set 13x7 reverse crosslace gold hub,gold nipples, and a chrome 2 ear knock off with OG logos.Going to The Lone Star State,Houston Texas.This is our 10th set going to Houston.There are three more orders on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 10 2009, 07:56 PM~15321801
> *Here are two sets: one set gold center and one set with gold nipples and gold hubs engraved.Going to the Lo*Lystics Norcal Car Club.Just got picked up Friday the 9th and getting put on two cars for the Las Vegas Super Show(Made it just in time).</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Set 2[xdw9eg./size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for the knockoffs with a white ring?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

This engraving is from our original engraver that does our OG Zenith style and is doing a different type of engraving that customers want in Texas.Two sets of this type of engraving is on the works going to Shorty's Hydraulics in Houston.He's going on his 5th set.Thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

We'll see you at the show.Giving out a set of wheels.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 1 2009, 06:16 PM~15531223
> *<span style='color:red'>TTT*


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 31 2009, 10:10 PM~15526026
> *This engraving is from our original engraver that does our OG Zenith style and is doing a different type of engraving that customers want in Texas.Two sets of this type of engraving is on the works going to Shorty's Hydraulics in Houston.He's going on his 5th set.Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*Post your pictures up!*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508229


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 1 2009, 06:16 PM~15531223
> *<span style='color:red'> TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 14x7 reverse straightlace 72 spoke with super swepts.Just got picked up from a customer in San Jose,Ca.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 crosslace 72 spoke with 2 ear Chevrolet bowtie logos.Made for a customer in Midland,Texas.This set was started from a raw finish to a complete wheel in 4 days.This customer needed these for the Tejano Super Show on November 22.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Pictures from the First Annual Blvd. Bombs Fundraiser.This was a big turn out.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Continuation...


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

TTT.....


----------



## STATION X

What size Z's on this bomb??? Are they reverse/standard?


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Nov 20 2009, 12:40 PM~15728384
> *What size Z's on this bomb??? Are they reverse/standard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


standard 14x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 13x7 reverse straightlace with 2 ear knock offs with custom engraving and sky blue powder coated stainless steel spokes with polished stainless steel nipples.Another set going to Odessa,Texas.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## JustRite

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 21 2009, 02:07 PM~15738560
> *Here is a set of 13x7 reverse straightlace with 2 ear knock offs with custom engraving and sky blue powder coated stainless steel spokes with polished stainless steel nipples.Another set going to Odessa,Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## QCC

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jul 10 2009, 07:43 AM~14432963
> *WAS UP CHARLIE JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW OFF THE NEW SHOES THANKS....THESE WHEELS CANT BE FUKED WITH.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 21 2009, 01:07 PM~15738560
> *Here is a set of 13x7 reverse straightlace with 2 ear knock offs with custom engraving and sky blue powder coated stainless steel spokes with polished stainless steel nipples.Another set going to Odessa,Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## Wire Wheel King

quote=Wire Wheel King,Nov 25 2009, 07:35 PM~15783564]
Here you go.These are the wheels that are going to be raffled at the show.Somebody is going to get a great deal for $25.00 a ticket.The wheels are 13x7 reverse crosslace with black powder coated dish and hubs with stainless steel spokes and nipples with super swept k-offs.They are valued at $2200.00.Be generous,remember all proceeds are going to help the needy children.

Thanks,Charlie

















[/quote]


----------



## arabretard

those are some nice looking wheels charlie!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a 2 ear octogon k off with a 2.5 inch chevy bowtie. We will be offering a 2.5 inch logo soon.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 28 2009, 06:32 PM~15808247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 2 ear octogon k off with a 2.5 inch chevy bowtie. We will be offering a 2.5 inch logo soon.
> *


----------



## yetti

Here Aaron.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE PHASE II 1964 IMPALA






NOBODY MAKE RIMS LIKE THE WIRE WHEEL KING!!


----------



## regalman85

TTMFT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here are a few pictures of the ENCHANTED CREATION ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.In the first four hours things were a little slow.We had only 6 tickets sold for our raffle for the 72 spoke crosslace.By the time we were ready for the hop,we had done the raffle.Members from all the surrounding toy drives came to the toy drive and we are happy to say that we raised $1650.00 for the children including lots of toys and blankets.There will be more pictures posted up later.A big thanks to all of our supporters.

Thanks,Charlie


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 8 2009, 09:09 PM~12947077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

TTMFT


----------



## YUHATE4

:biggrin: Can't wait for mine to be done. Mark is wating for my Engaving to come back now should be done soon.


----------



## bam_bam

13x7 x-lace all chrome. 3 wing super swept.  
pm me price charlie thanks? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jan 6 2010, 12:04 AM~16200352
> *13x7 x-lace all chrome. 3 wing super swept.
> pm me price charlie thanks? :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 07:55 PM~14696828
> *<span style='color:red'>
> WIRE WHEEL KING IS READY FOR YOUR ORDERS AND READY TO HELP IN ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt
very beautiful rims
how much for a set like this.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## kandypaint

2- 13x7 all chrome

shipped to 31907


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE NEW ISSUE OF THE IMPALA MAGAZINE IS OUT.

TAKE A LOOK AT OUR AD ON THE BACK PAGE.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 64Rag

What up Charlie it's Raj from LO*LYSTICS get ready we going to be ordering two more sets at the end of the month.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Feb 13 2010, 08:10 AM~16601146
> *What up Charlie it's Raj from LO*LYSTICS get ready we going to be ordering two more sets at the end of the month.
> *




Hi Raj

If your ordering with engraving like your last ones we need some

lead time. in 2009 we had over 25 sets. we have already made 3 

sets of engraved with 2 more on the works of today . If your doing

reg sets no problem 1 to 2 weeks max time 


Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*SAVEING UP FOR SOME OF THESE FOR MY 59!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

Do you ship to germany????


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 15 2010, 12:59 PM~16619242
> *Do you ship to germany????
> *


Shipping will be very expensive but yes we can ship to you! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

The new Impala Magazine issue is out.Order Now!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here are our 3 types of super swepts.The one with the founders name James Craig are the rare ones.There are still sets of the Campbell and the Craigs stamping available.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 09:39 PM~16816304
> *Here are our 3 types of super swepts.The one with the founders name James Craig are the rare ones.There are still sets of the Campbell and the Craigs stamping available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :0


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 09:39 PM~16816304
> *Here are our 3 types of super swepts.The one with the founders name James Craig are the rare ones.There are still sets of the Campbell and the Craigs stamping available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you guys gonna be makin any new knock off chips?


----------



## firme64impala

TTT


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 6 2010, 07:39 PM~16816304
> *Here are our 3 types of super swepts.The one with the founders name James Craig are the rare ones.There are still sets of the Campbell and the Craigs stamping available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothin like the real thing :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Due to legal reasons our zenith web site is cancelled. The name is being

claimed by its rightful owner. I am sure it will be made public in the near future

since we are licensed under the wire wheel king. visit us at

www.wirewheelking. com .It is still under construction


Thanks w.w.k.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 28 2010, 09:48 PM~17029943
> *Due to legal reasons are zenith web site is cancelled The name is being
> 
> claimed by its rightful owner. Im sure it will be made public in the near future
> 
> since we are licensed under the wire wheel king. visit us at
> 
> www.wirewheelkin.com  it is still under constuction
> Thanks w.w.k.
> *


No "g"?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Due to legal reasons our zenith web site is cancelled. The name is being

claimed by its rightful owner. I am sure it will be made public in the near future

since we are licensed under the wire wheel king. visit us at

www.wirewheelking. com .It is still under construction


Thanks w.w.k.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Plenty of super swepts still in stock


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## firme64impala

A little trip down memory lane!


----------



## lil watcha

How much for a set of chrome 3 prong super swept


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Apr 5 2010, 08:42 AM~17100002
> *How much for a set of chrome 3 prong super swept
> *



PM SENT


----------



## CADILLAC D

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2010, 10:08 AM~17064639
> *Plenty of super swepts still in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR A SET AND AN EXTRA FOR A FIFTH WHEEL??


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 3 2010, 02:00 PM~17086194
> *A little trip down memory lane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIJIRIDE

TTT for a Great Guy, Charlie!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 6 2010, 05:40 PM~17116382
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET AND AN EXTRA FOR A FIFTH WHEEL??
> *




PM SENT


----------



## FIJIRIDE

TTMFT!


----------



## brian84corvette

id love to know how much $ a set of chrome 3 prong super swept will be also - and maby even shipping to me in south FL 33063


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 3 2010, 04:00 PM~17086194
> *A little trip down memory lane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real deal right there..campbell ,cali...anywhere else just fake


----------



## CHE1

Bad as wheels.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 11 2010, 01:38 AM~17157921
> *Bad as wheels.
> *


OH YEA  :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WEB SITE wirewheelking.com


----------



## ESIDECADDY

OG Z'S


----------



## Wire Wheel King

The new Impala Magazine issue is out.Order Now!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SUPER SWEPTS IN STOCK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SEE YOU SATURDAY


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 19 2010, 10:37 AM~17236769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SWEPTS IN STOCK
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## BigRob84

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 19 2010, 09:37 AM~17236769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SWEPTS IN STOCK
> *


Hey Charlie, how much do those rings go for?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Apr 21 2010, 07:11 PM~17264757
> *Hey Charlie, how much do those rings go for?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CHARLIE PM SENT!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

How much for a set of triple golds


----------



## jaime83linc

how much for the super swept in chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT  :wow:


----------



## KIPPY

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 19 2010, 10:37 AM~17236769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER SWEPTS IN STOCK
> *


how much a set go 4


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

In Memory of James Craig
2/16/24 - 5/5/06
4th anniversary of his passing
Sole Owner and Founder of Zenith Wire Wheel Company
Founded in 1970
Based in Campbell California


----------



## vjo70764

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

IF YOU NEED THEM WE GOT THEM


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Here is a set of 14x7's that came in for a detail and reseal.These wheels were built in 1982 and had been clean very little through the years as you can see by the condition of the wheels.After 28 years they had never been serviced and still don't need to be tuned,only the sealing and cleaning was done.These wheels now look as good as new.Take a look at the spokes.They look the same as they did 28 years ago.


----------



## lone star

dam thats impressive


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 8 2010, 10:10 PM~17431235
> *Here is a set of 14x7's that came in for a detail and reseal.These wheels were built in 1982 and had been clean very little through the years as you can see by the condition of the wheels.After 28 years they had never been serviced and still don't need to be tuned,only the sealing and cleaning was done.These wheels now look as good as new.Take a look at the spokes.They look the same as they did 28 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 40bomb

whats the wait on a set of 13X7 cross laced with Black spokes everything else chrome?


----------



## Sin Sixty

How much for a set of all black 13's with chrome nipples? and how long? Thx!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 9 2010, 08:16 PM~17438753
> *How much for a set of all black 13's with chrome nipples?  and how long?  Thx!
> *



P.M. SENT

5 to 10 days SHIPPED


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17431235
> *Here is a set of 14x7's that came in for a detail and reseal.These wheels were built in 1982 and had been clean very little through the years as you can see by the condition of the wheels.After 28 years they had never been serviced and still don't need to be tuned,only the sealing and cleaning was done.These wheels now look as good as new.Take a look at the spokes.They look the same as they did 28 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## masatalker

TTT for Campbell..the original Z


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Plating building,tuning and sealing them Takes Only 6 to 10 days


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

we get the job done</span>. :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 713ridaz

pm sent


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 11 2010, 03:29 PM~17455793
> *Plating building,tuning and sealing them Takes Only 6 to 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price on these kockoffs? STILL AVAILABLE?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 11 2010, 01:29 PM~17455793
> *Plating building,tuning and sealing them Takes Only 6 to 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LOOKING WHEELS


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE

NOR.CAL.










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530480&hl=










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=

*TTT FOR THE BAY*


----------



## Redeemed1

How much for a set of 14x7's 72 reverse cross lace with hub and knock offs engraved all chrome?


----------



## Redeemed1

PRICE PLEASE!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@May 25 2010, 10:59 PM~17606901
> *PRICE PLEASE!!
> *



PM SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003

THIS SUNDAY SHOW TIME. FAMILY EVENT. LETS ALL ENJOY THIS DAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@May 26 2010, 12:55 PM~17612188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>TTT*


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 13 2010, 10:33 AM~17178698
> *OG Z'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for something like this but with red


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 28 2010, 05:52 PM~17636410
> *how much for something like this but with red
> *


P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Brighten Up Your 72 Spokes With Some Engraved Super Swepts.


----------



## BigRob84

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 31 2010, 08:39 PM~17659866
> *Brighten Up Your 72 Spokes With Some Engraved Super Swepts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: How much for those Charlie?


----------



## arabretard

heres a Wire Wheel King in my bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 1 2010, 06:42 AM~17662545
> *heres a Wire Wheel King in my bumper kit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23

How much to redo a set of 13'" tripple gold daytons and engrave them? Or do i have to take them apart and them ship them to you?How much do you charge?I want engraving on hubs,dish and knock off


----------



## Blue94cady

Do u have the raw super sw k o how much for a set thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 1 2010, 05:29 PM~17668360
> *Do u have the raw super sw k o how much for a set thanks
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

OLD SCHOOL WITH NEW SCHOOL!!!
CHARLIE THESE ARE THE ONES FROM YESTURDAY!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

OLD SCHOOL WITH NEW SCHOOL!!!
CHARLIE THESE ARE THE ONES FROM YESTURDAY!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

OLD SCHOOL WITH NEW SCHOOL!!!
CHARLIE THESE ARE THE ONES FROM YESTURDAY!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## puertorican65

how much for 13x7 reverse crosslace with red nipples and hub and these without engraving but with the red


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 9 2010, 09:11 AM~17736877
> *how much for 13x7 reverse crosslace with red nipples and hub and these without engraving but with the red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




he told us he doesnt do powder coated nipples


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 9 2010, 09:11 AM~17736877
> *how much for 13x7 reverse crosslace with red nipples and hub and these without engraving but with the red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this up front today homie 
bbbaaaaddd aaaassssssssss! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*CHARLIE THANKS FOR HOOKING IT UP ON THEM ADAPTORS!!!!!
YOU ARE A MAN OF YOUR WORD!!!
GOOD MEETING YOU TOO!!!
I KNOW MY WHEEL ARE GOING TO COME OUT GOOD !!!!!*_

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 9 2010, 02:17 PM~17739534
> *he told us he doesnt do powder coated nipples
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Thanks for all the support for all of our new orders and even sending us your repairs.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jun 13 2010, 03:46 PM~17775536
> *  Thanks for all the support for all of our new orders and even sending us your repairs.
> *


with good work and busnissmen like yourself happy to buy WWKs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

3 types of knock offs are being shown on the other wheels.

























[/quote]


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## theloyaltyones

> 3 types of knock offs are being shown on the other wheels.


    
[/quote]
how much for some of these knock offs pm me ...thanks


----------



## mac2lac

need a price on chrome and gold and all gold 2 bar knockoffs with red,white, and blue chips with eagle....pm me please....

thanks....


----------



## nor cal rider

Picked up my set of wheels from the wire wheel king,they did a hell of a job :biggrin: second set i got from them,nice shit Charlie :thumbsup: .Like dude said he is a man of his word!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by nor cal rider_@Jun 22 2010, 07:33 PM~17860261
> *Picked up my set of wheels from the wire wheel king,they did a hell of a job :biggrin:  second set i got from them,nice shit Charlie :thumbsup: .Like dude said he is a man of his word!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  
WOULDNT GO ANY WHERE ELSE!!!


----------



## lone star

how bout a pic of what i got in the works :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by nor cal rider_@Jun 22 2010, 07:33 PM~17860261
> *Picked up my set of wheels from the wire wheel king,they did a hell of a job :biggrin:  second set i got from them,nice shit Charlie :thumbsup: .Like dude said he is a man of his word!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2010, 06:56 AM~17864285
> *how bout a pic of what i got in the works  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 3 2010, 01:12 PM~17686431
> *OLD SCHOOL WITH NEW SCHOOL!!!
> CHARLIE THESE ARE THE ONES FROM YESTURDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for those gold? shipped to 76016


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

how much for these with the chip? shipped to 76016


----------



## R0L0

<span style='font-family:Times'><span style='color:red'>*
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Upcoming San Jose shows:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jul 4 2010, 04:30 PM~17960426
> *
> TTT*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

nice :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 22 2010, 12:29 PM~18112723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice :biggrin:
> *


THEY LOOK BETTER IN MY GARAGE!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Upcoming San Jose shows:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## BIG GIZMOE

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17926608
> *how much for these with the chip? shipped to 76016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for just the chip to 90744....


----------



## Wire Wheel King

NEED SUPER SWEPTS ( HIT US UP )


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

PM ME THE PRICE FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE WITH 3 BAR SUPER SWEPTS AND MULTI COLOR CHIPS SHIPPED TO 97527 ALSO THE PRICE IF YOU HAVE A PACKAGE DEAL WITH TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Aug 3 2010, 08:43 AM~18215924
> *PM ME THE PRICE FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE STRAIGHT LACE WITH 3 BAR SUPER SWEPTS AND MULTI COLOR CHIPS SHIPPED TO 97527 ALSO THE PRICE IF YOU HAVE A PACKAGE DEAL WITH TIRES :biggrin:
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## YUHATE4

What's up Charlie? Any new updates on my wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## BIGV63

How much for a set of super swepts all chrome and adapters


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Aug 17 2010, 08:36 PM~18338871
> *How much for a set of super swepts all chrome and adapters
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 18 2010, 11:55 AM~18343496
> *P.M. SENT
> *


any updates !!!
:cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

do you guys buy old zeniths..  :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

pmed..


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 11 2010, 01:29 PM~17455793
> *Plating building,tuning and sealing them Takes Only 6 to 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT A SET OF THESE, IS THE STATEMENT STILL TRUE? 6-10 DAYS?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST MADE


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Aug 22 2010, 02:31 AM~18374292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST MADE
> *


are these for sale?? or for a customer??? my car matches the color spokes.... please pm me and let me know... thanks... the look good\..


----------



## EXCANDALOW

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 4 2010, 02:01 PM~18486922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 4 2010, 02:01 PM~18486922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the gold 3 wings


----------



## jspekdc2

how much for 72 spoke cross lace gold + chrome shipped to Puyallup Washington 98375.. 2 ear knock off... Thanks..


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

NEW TWO BAR K-OFFS IN STOCK


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 18 2010, 01:14 AM~18596695
> *NEW  TWO BAR  K-OFFS IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE CHIP??
:wow:


----------



## steeko

hey wire wheel king, i heard u can make wires in custom offsets?? is this true? would help us with euros to get maximum dish


----------



## Touche

TTT for the homie Charlie


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 18 2010, 12:14 AM~18596695
> *NEW  TWO BAR  K-OFFS IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ISN'T THIS THE SAME WHEELS JD IS SELLING? SAME COMPANY RIGHT. :wow:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 24 2010, 01:56 PM~18653663
> *ISN'T THIS THE SAME WHEELS  JD IS SELLING? SAME COMPANY RIGHT.  :wow:
> *


No not the same company


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 24 2010, 02:56 PM~18653663
> *ISN'T THIS THE SAME WHEELS  JD IS SELLING? SAME COMPANY RIGHT.  :wow:
> *


 :0 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :no: :squint:


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks charlie for my new super swepts ttt for real og wheels


----------



## lone star




----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 24 2010, 02:56 PM~18653663
> *ISN'T THIS THE SAME WHEELS  JD IS SELLING? SAME COMPANY RIGHT.  :wow:
> *



Naw, these are the real deal homie


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 24 2010, 02:56 PM~18653663
> *ISN'T THIS THE SAME WHEELS  JD IS SELLING? SAME COMPANY RIGHT.  :wow:
> *


 :wow: which is better?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Sep 18 2010, 10:14 AM~18596695
> *NEW  TWO BAR  K-OFFS IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEA 
FINALLY


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 4 2010, 03:30 PM~18733812
> *:wow: which is better?
> *



:0 Wire wheel king by far homie   NO rust on these wheels ever Top qualty craftsmanship here only the best


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Oct 4 2010, 10:29 PM~18736567
> *:0  Wire wheel king by far homie     NO rust on these wheels ever Top qualty craftsmanship here only the best
> *


 :0


----------



## thirtymax

how much 13x7 all crome to 80212


----------



## lADY-LOW

The cost of sum 13x7 rev all chrome are $1550.00+Tax& Shipping!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6t5DROP

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 4 2010, 08:40 PM~18736695
> *:0
> *


----------



## draggin_el_70

can't wait....


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by draggin_el_70_@Oct 5 2010, 07:08 PM~18745369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait....
> *


you wont be disapointed homie !!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 5 2010, 10:47 PM~18748190
> *you wont be disapointed homie !!!
> 
> *


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 9 2010, 11:04 AM~18772430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## draggin_el_70

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 9 2010, 11:04 AM~18772430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













happy owner....can't wait to hear the doorbell.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by draggin_el_70_@Oct 10 2010, 06:08 AM~18775836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy owner....can't wait to hear the doorbell.....
> 
> 
> *


PHOTO OH NO PASO!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## JOHN818

Whats up Charlie. I spoke to you yesterday about the candy tangerine spoke rims. I cant wait to see the pics of your new stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 23 2010, 08:46 PM~18890971
> *ITS BEEN A BUSY MONTH  LOTS OF LAY IT LOW ORDERS
> 
> AND A LOT OF OUTSIDERS. LOTS MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.
> 
> 13" CROSSLACE BLACK SPOKES AND RING ON HUB W/ SUPER SWEPTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WWKs going to Richmond cali!!!
EXCANDALOW will sport them proudly CAHRLIE you know that!!
:biggrin:


----------



## JustRite




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## KLIQUESD

Knockoffs just arrived ! They're bad ass, Thanks Charlie :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 23 2010, 08:10 PM~18891139
> * TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

How much for a set of 72 reverse cross 13x7's all chrome? One price with super swept's and one with two bar knock offs. Thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

THIS YEARS WINNER 2010 Christmas in July


----------



## six 2

DID JD COPY THESE DUDES SHIT LOOK LIKE THE SAME WHEELS


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 5 2010, 07:25 AM~18993283
> *
> THIS YEARS WINNER 2010 Christmas in July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Redeemed1

HOLIDAY SPECIAL PRICING??? :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

Yea is there any deals For the holidays?? No extra charge for swepts sounds good???


----------



## 925rider

:uh: :uh:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 6 2010, 09:19 PM~19005203
> *SEE YOU AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-dogg

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

nice!


----------



## jspekdc2

pmed


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 5 2010, 08:10 PM~18997945
> *DID JD COPY THESE DUDES SHIT LOOK LIKE THE SAME WHEELS
> *


Campbell Cali is the OG


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 15 2010, 03:52 PM~19075301
> *Campbell Cali is the OG
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

FOR PAY PAL INFO. CALL (408-559-0950 )


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 21 2010, 01:58 PM~19125609
> *
> FOR PAY PAL INFO. CALL (408-559-0950 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 8 2009, 10:09 PM~12947077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

whats the turn around time on a set of 72's all chrome cross laced ?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Nov 25 2010, 01:45 AM~19159449
> *whats the turn around time on a set of 72's all chrome cross laced ?
> *



A SET OF 13" TAKES TWO WEEKS MAX IN STATE TO YOUR DOOR


----------



## KILOE

Cool


----------



## GREENLIGHT

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 25 2010, 11:08 AM~19162350
> *
> A SET OF 13" TAKES TWO WEEKS MAX IN STATE TO YOUR DOOR
> *


WHATS THE WORD ON MINE CARLOS!
:biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4

What the price on some a complete set of wheels that are 14s all chrome x lace with 3 prong knock -off shipped to 93722 for a 64 impala. 

LMK 

Thanks


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Dec 1 2010, 07:12 PM~19214253
> *What the price on some a complete set of wheels that are 14s all chrome  x lace with 3 prong knock -off shipped to 93722 for a 64 impala.
> 
> LMK
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> *


My bad bro I for got to let you know that I wanted the wheel reverse and in a 72 spoke.

LMK with the price.


----------



## Airborne

how about 15x7 standard chrome for my 51? I want them to clear the skirts. Cross lace and strait lace 72's.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 1 2010, 10:26 PM~19214395
> *how about 15x7 standard chrome for my 51? I want them to clear the skirts. Cross lace and strait lace 72's.
> *


pics of the concept.. i havent found any


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2010, 02:18 AM~19216361
> *pics of the concept.. i havent found any
> *


what? I want a quote for both types of wheels


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 2 2010, 06:05 AM~19217489
> *what? I want a quote for both types of wheels
> *


i want to see 15x7 on the truck....wires in general

been lookin in the bomb section...just artilleries


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## lone star

wwk on top of things


----------



## slickpanther

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Dec 1 2010, 08:12 PM~19214253
> *What the price on some a complete set of wheels that are 14s all chrome  x lace with 3 prong knock -off shipped to 93722 for a 64 impala.
> 
> LMK
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 1 2010, 08:26 PM~19214395
> *how about 15x7 standard chrome for my 51? I want them to clear the skirts. Cross lace and strait lace 72's.
> *



P.M SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 1 2010, 11:18 PM~19216361
> *pics of the concept.. i havent found any
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

how much for the super swepts 3 prong gold shipped to 76016 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Dec 6 2010, 09:40 PM~19258930
> *how much for the super swepts 3 prong gold shipped to 76016 :biggrin:
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 24 2010, 04:43 PM~19155002
> *
> *


 TTT FOR THE CLEAN WHEELS BY WWK


----------



## lvj64

Thank You for Quality Wheels Im Very Happy with my purchase ,now can I get a calelder


----------



## firme79mc

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

thanks again charlie you never disapoint, 72 spoke cross lace w/ super swepts done in two weeks around thanksgiving holiday. never any bullshit be back soon for a third set of wheels done by you thanks









crapy cell pic


----------



## ralph9577

THANKS AGAIN FOR MY WHEELS CHARLIE QUALITY IS EXCELLENT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 09:20 AM~19271613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR MY WHEELS CHARLIE QUALITY IS EXCELLENT
> *


 :wow: Nice !


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 10:20 AM~19271613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR MY WHEELS CHARLIE QUALITY IS EXCELLENT
> *


GODFUCKINGDAAAAMN!!! :wow:


----------



## lone star

WWK TTT


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 10:20 AM~19271613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR MY WHEELS CHARLIE QUALITY IS EXCELLENT
> *


damn those wheels are sick


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## baggedout81

Dayyyummmm


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 8 2010, 07:29 PM~19277517
> *damn those wheels are sick
> *


THANKS BRO CHARLIE HOOKED IT UP NICE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow: TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 8 2010, 06:29 PM~19277517
> *damn those wheels are sick
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 12 2010, 08:56 PM~19312035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 12 2010, 09:56 PM~19312035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for some super swepts charlie? :biggrin:


----------



## neolowrider

i need a price. 

2 14/7 rev
2 14/6 standard 

black spokes. price for cross laced and standard lace please. thanks


----------



## big C

Whats the price for a set of 13x7 72 spoke straight lace with the 3 wing superswept all chrome


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 8 2010, 12:35 AM~19270059
> *thanks again charlie you never disapoint, 72 spoke cross lace w/ super swepts done in two weeks around thanksgiving holiday. never any bullshit be back soon for a third set of wheels done by you thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crapy cell pic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ALL P.M.'S SENT


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 13 2010, 01:34 PM~19315905
> *ALL P.M.'S  SENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chit!!

Tha't what I want!!.....or Maybe the cross lace!!

Are the spokes on the cross lace the same diameter as they were originally?
Always loved the skinny spokes


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SUPER SWEPTS


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 8 2010, 01:35 AM~19270059
> *thanks again charlie you never disapoint, 72 spoke cross lace w/ super swepts done in two weeks around thanksgiving holiday. never any bullshit be back soon for a third set of wheels done by you thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crapy cell pic
> *


FUCK THOSE ARE NICE, 
HOW MUCH?


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 18 2010, 10:00 PM~19365144
> *SUPER SWEPTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set like those. but in chrome only?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## bigbelly

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SixDeuce

TTT for
Charlie and ur crew over there at Wire Wheel King, got my wheels back yesterday I sent you to have repaired and they look great!!! Thanks again


----------



## SixDeuce

My next set of wheels will definitely be WWK :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88

you guys make some nice wheels


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:0 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Dec 23 2010, 11:39 AM~19403294
> *My next set of wheels will definitely be WWK :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 22 2010, 01:08 PM~19394679
> *MERRY X-MAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## i rep big i

ttt my next ride is going 2 need a set of sum campbells !!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 24 2010, 01:06 AM~19409011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


I cant make up my mind...cross or straight....those look bad ass with the thin spokes.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 09:48 PM~19436553
> *I cant make up my mind...cross or straight....those look bad ass with the thin spokes.
> *


EITHER OR YOU WILL BE SATISFIED!!


----------



## AGUILAR3

whats the wait on some center golds? ....and please dont tell me a year


----------



## 925rider

got super swepts on these wwk


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 30 2010, 07:04 PM~19462231
> *got super swepts on these wwk
> *


----------



## 925rider




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 05:49 PM~12936695
> *2 Ear octagon k-off w/ custom ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 28 2009, 08:31 PM~13141107
> *14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
> Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
> steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
> Will post picture of car soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE NICE RIMS


----------



## Voodoo64

price on 13x7 72spoke cross lace super swept all chrome ,shiping cost


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 29 2010, 11:39 PM~19455457
> *whats the wait on some center golds? ....and please dont tell me a year
> *


Wwk has a good turn around time had my set in 2 weeks


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 5 2011, 09:40 PM~19517389
> *Wwk has a good turn around time had my set in 2 weeks
> *


Thats what I'm talking about. My B-day is coming up in April. I need to decide what wheels to get for myself. (straight or x-lace)


----------



## ChevySSJunky

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 8 2010, 12:35 AM~19270059
> *thanks again charlie you never disapoint, 72 spoke cross lace w/ super swepts done in two weeks around thanksgiving holiday. never any bullshit be back soon for a third set of wheels done by you thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crapy cell pic
> *




DAaaYmn, Nice wheels homeboy........how much 13's x 7 same everthing else


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Jan 6 2011, 11:02 PM~19527590
> *DAaaYmn, Nice wheels homeboy........how much 13's x 7 same everthing else
> *


P.M. SENT


----------



## rIdaho

lookin' for a set of 20" standard,black spokes, black dish, two prong swept,w/ 35 series mounted & shipped to 83814?????????


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Jan 7 2011, 02:36 AM~19528638
> *lookin' for a set of 20" standard,black spokes, black dish, two prong swept,w/ 35 series mounted & shipped to 83814?????????
> *



A set of 20" with tires are expensive to ship . You should get them with out tires

Hit up galaxy wire wheel . We have lots of orders to complete


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 7 2011, 10:08 AM~19530531
> *Hit up galaxy wire wheel . We have lots of orders to complete[/size]
> *


you have so many orders that you are refusing work?

That must feel real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SUPER SWEPTS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 7 2011, 08:12 PM~19536050
> *you have so many orders that you are refusing work?
> 
> That must feel real good  :thumbsup:
> *


straight low rider right there!!!
feria or no feria!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 8 2011, 11:35 PM~19545570
> *$? *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## vjo70764

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

Price on Series II 72 spoke cross lace with 
2 bar swept knockoffs, all chrome please........


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 7 2011, 07:12 PM~19536050
> *you have so many orders that you are refusing work?
> 
> That must feel real good  :thumbsup:
> *



prob just dont wanna fuck with the dubs


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 12 2011, 08:05 AM~19574049
> *prob just dont wanna fuck with the dubs
> *


 that was my thought also


----------



## Blue94cady

:biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 8 2011, 11:35 PM~19545570
> *
> SUPER SWEPTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these chips?


----------



## ABRAXASS

Need these please..........
Series II, 13X7 reverse
72 spoke cross lace, 
2 wing swept knock off, 
black gear chip'd, 
all chrome.................


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 17 2011, 02:49 PM~19621968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need these please..........
> Series II, 13X7 reverse
> 72 spoke cross lace,
> 2 wing swept knock off,
> black gear chip'd,
> all chrome.................
> *



i dont think he makes series two NEW. he told me you would have to have atleast a hub and hardware to remake.

call him at the shop because he doessnt come on here very much


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 17 2011, 02:49 PM~19621968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need these please..........
> Series II, 13X7 reverse
> 72 spoke cross lace,
> 2 wing swept knock off,
> black gear chip'd,
> all chrome.................
> *


i would kill someone for a set of those .....

































































































SERIOUSLY :wow:


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 17 2011, 05:03 PM~19622080
> *i dont think he makes series two NEW. he told me you would have to have atleast a hub and hardware to remake.
> 
> call him at the shop because he doessnt come on here very much
> *


Thanks Bro, 
Yeah he told me the same thing. 
I figured if I asked enough, 
he might do it to get me off his back.
Wishfull thinking.................


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19622144
> *i would kill someone for a set of those .....
> SERIOUSLY :wow:
> *


At least let me roll'em for a year......
Then make sure the calibur is .45 :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764

ttmft


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 15 2011, 10:40 PM~19609414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 28 2009, 07:32 PM~15808247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 17 2011, 02:49 PM~19621968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need these please..........
> Series II, 13X7 reverse
> 72 spoke cross lace,
> 2 wing swept knock off,
> black gear chip'd,
> all chrome.................
> *


nice


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## thirtymax

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 24 2010, 01:06 AM~19409011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:
> *


how much sent to 303 denver co 13x7


----------



## SixDeuce

Hey Charlie can u give me a price on a set of chrome show hubs?? shipped to 95757


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## jspekdc2

pm'd


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE CAN SERVE ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 22 2011, 09:39 PM~19671167
> *WE CAN SERVE ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

got your chrome and gold cleaner right here.. endless supply... we're having a tax season sale, goin for $10 a bottle, reg. $12.. want a better price, buy in bulk. call for more details.. 713.880.3119


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 23 2011, 12:39 AM~19671167
> *WE CAN SERVE ALL YOUR WIRE WHEEL NEEDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you get my pm?


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 24 2011, 03:35 AM~19678805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price on a set of chrome 13x7 72's with this style knock off


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 23 2011, 01:38 PM~19673941
> *did you get my pm?
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$

how much for zum wheels like this same spinner but all the spokes crome 72 spokes thanxs


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 24 2011, 12:35 AM~19678805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got my PM right?


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## vjo70764




----------



## azmobn06

:wow:


----------



## 1hard62

How much would a set of 13x7 rev. strait laced, all chrome, with 2 ear strait knockoffs, & impala chips, & backing plates be ? thank you for your time :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP

Whats your turn around rate if I order some wheels next week ?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

call the number is the best way to get thru to him!!


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 27 2011, 11:59 PM~19719796
> *call the number is the best way to get thru to him!!
> *


YOU SHOULD BE HIRED TO RUN THE LIL ORDERS FOR WWK BRO  

CLEAN 61' YOU GOT THERE TO


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 27 2011, 10:44 PM~19719224
> *Whats your turn around rate if I order some wheels next week ?
> *



SORRY THE WAIT IS ABOUT 6 -8 DAYS IN ALL SHOW CHROME


----------



## 1hard62

> _Originally posted by 1hard62_@Jan 26 2011, 11:25 PM~19709972
> *How much would a set of 13x7 rev. strait laced, all chrome, with 2 ear strait knockoffs, & impala chips, & backing plates be ? thank you for your time :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 1hard62_@Jan 28 2011, 06:53 PM~19725502
> *:dunno:
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 24 2011, 03:35 AM~19678805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of 13x7 72's with these knock offs?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 30 2011, 02:29 PM~19737895
> *how much for a set of 13x7 72's with these knock offs?
> *




P.M SENT


----------



## vjo70764

thanks again for the great job!


----------



## -JORGE-

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 30 2011, 02:29 PM~19737895
> *how much for a set of 13x7 72's with these knock offs?
> *


2x


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jan 30 2011, 05:02 PM~19738890
> *thanks again for the great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jan 30 2011, 04:02 PM~19738890
> *thanks again for the great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMM HOMIE!!!!! FUCKEN SICCCCCCCCCKKK


----------



## donz67

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 30 2011, 01:46 PM~19737974
> *P.M SENT
> *


 i was wondering what you charge for a set of all chrome 14x7's 100 spokes. thanks


----------



## 1_PUMP

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 30 2011, 02:46 PM~19737974
> *P.M SENT
> *


you got a pm give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Jan 30 2011, 04:02 PM~19738890
> *thanks again for the great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 78 money carlo

went to see charlie this morning after ordering 3 sets of zeniths yesterday he still backing down of his word of what he had told me before bunch of bs looks like i'm going to zenith in la thought wire wheel king was better then that i was wrong :angry: :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE

straight Bs.... sucks cause they have nice wheels


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 1 2011, 02:35 PM~19757681
> *went to see charlie this morning after ordering 3 sets of zeniths yesterday he still backing down of his word of what he had told me before bunch of  bs looks like i'm going to zenith in la thought wire wheel king was better then that i was wrong  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigricks68

how much for cross laced all chorme 14x6


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## bigricks68

how much for cross laced 14x7 all chorme shipped to 95122


----------



## ABRAXASS

Any tax time specials this year............


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 1 2011, 02:35 PM~19757681
> *went to see charlie this morning after ordering 3 sets of zeniths yesterday he still backing down of his word of what he had told me before bunch of  bs looks like i'm going to zenith in la thought wire wheel king was better then that i was wrong  :angry:  :angry:
> *



1- customer is going on his third set the other on his second set . sorry to say

this would have been your first 


OH YA OUR BRAND IS WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## 78 lincoln

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 30 2011, 03:29 PM~19737895
> *how much for a set of 13x7 72's with these knock offs?
> *


how much for a set of those knock offs ?


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 3 2011, 01:33 AM~19774927
> *
> 1- customer is going on his third set the other on his second set . sorry to say
> 
> this would have been your first
> OH YA OUR BRAND IS WIRE WHEEL KING
> *


oh ya and you also told one of the other guys when you come in for your second set i'll hook you up you hooked up one not the other shady like i said not a man of your word always changing the story and i asked you twice before what my plans were to send the hubs knock offs and dish to hernan to get engraved you said you don't deal with hernan anymore so that was fine for me to deal with him and i pay half now and half after i get them back from hernan and i also have a witness that was with me to .i wouldn't mind paying all up front but that's not what you told me oh ya and you also told me if i went to your engraver i only need half down wtf is that shit doesnt make sense


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 3 2011, 10:28 AM~19777021
> *oh ya and you also told one of the other guys when you come in for your second set i'll hook you up you hooked up one not the other shady like i said not a man of your word always changing the story and i asked you twice before what my plans were to send the hubs knock offs and dish to hernan to get engraved you said you don't deal with hernan anymore so that was fine for me to deal with him and i pay half now and half after i get them back from hernan and i also have a witness that was with me to .i wouldn't mind paying all up front but that's not what you told me oh ya and you also told me if i went to your engraver i only need half down wtf is that shit doesnt make sense
> *



 TOO BUSY WE WILL PASS


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 3 2011, 11:05 AM~19777245
> * TOO BUSY WE WILL PASS
> *


the truth hurts huh charlie you don't have to pass you just lost a customer and i'll be sure to not reffer people to your tweaker ass


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 3 2011, 10:12 AM~19777329
> *the truth hurts huh charlie you don't have to pass  you just lost a customer and i'll be sure to not reffer people to your tweaker ass
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*get down charlie!!!!( and the engraver oh also WWK crew!!)



THESE LOOK BAD ASS!!!!











CHARLIE CALL ME !!
*


----------



## donz67

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 3 2011, 10:05 AM~19777245
> * TOO BUSY WE WILL PASS
> *


HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROME 14'S, 100 SPOKES?....


----------



## 1_PUMP

To the top for charley for getting are orders :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

I PM'd looking for some Zenith KO's and adaptors. PM what you have and the price.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Feb 3 2011, 07:29 PM~19781309
> *To the top for charley for getting are orders  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 3 2011, 06:50 PM~19781578
> *I PM'd looking for some KO's and adaptors. PM what you have and the price.
> *


 :0 :0 
WWKs! :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

Charlie, thanx for dope wires, fuck what these cheap ass, broke, trying to pull a fast one mutha-fuckas say....

great wires, great price, great service....charlie even called me at home to make sure i got my order....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Feb 4 2011, 01:29 AM~19784887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie, thanx for dope wires, fuck what these cheap ass, broke, trying to pull a fast one mutha-fuckas say....
> 
> great wires, great price, great service....charlie even called me at home to make sure i got my order....
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 3 2011, 12:05 PM~19777245
> * TOO BUSY WE WILL PASS
> *


wtf how can you send customer else where? bitch shit


----------



## D-Cheeze

charlie thanks for the one day service on the seal repair on that black coker/roadster wheel and the wire wheel cleaner ...I appreciate it


----------



## arabretard

ttt for Charlie and WWk :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by draggin_el_70_@Oct 10 2010, 06:08 AM~18775836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy owner....can't wait to hear the doorbell.....
> 
> 
> *


This was the price shipped? $1,550 + $65 tax/shipping? I ask because I Figured as a business, you might have a flat rate/discount for shipping in the US. If not, what is the starting shipping price and the $ variable depending on mile radius? I think it would be helpful to put that in the Wire Wheel King topic that way future customers will know


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 4 2011, 05:42 PM~19790159
> *This was the price shipped? $1,550 + $65 tax/shipping? I ask because I Figured as a business, you might have a flat rate/discount for shipping in the US. If not, what is the starting shipping price and the $ variable depending on mile radius? I think it would be helpful to put that in the Wire Wheel King topic that way future customers will know
> *


If we put a flat rate for $165.00 . for the east coast that would be about right

The customers in the west coast would be paying to much. 80% of our

sales are not by layit low customers . We give more quotes then sales.

The shipping cost wont change a thing THANKS


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 5 2011, 02:27 AM~19793451
> *If we put a flat rate for $165.00 . for the east coast that would be about right
> 
> The customers in the west coast would be paying to much. 80% of our
> 
> sales are not by layit low customers .  We give more quotes then sales.
> 
> The shipping cost wont change a thing  THANKS
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lowrico




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT[/SIZE









]


----------



## baggedout81

My next set of wheels.Gota be WWK


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 6 2011, 11:15 PM~19805966
> *My next set of wheels.Gota be WWK
> *


X2


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Feb 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19787735
> *wtf how can you send customer else where? bitch shit
> *


Some customers aren't worth keeping. I turn work away all the time if I don't like the attitude or mindset of a person. I'd rather turn away somebody if I don't feel I can please them. It only takes a couple of people talking shit to run your rep down and that ain't worth the small profit you would gain from the work.

This is just a general statement not directed at anybody's issues here. Just giving you a different view point.



Some nice looking wheels in here as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1_PUMP

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 6 2011, 10:08 PM~19805922
> *TTT[/SIZE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *



CHARLIE CAN I COME GET MY WHEELS FRIDAY?????
:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 9 2011, 05:10 PM~19829817
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> 14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
> Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
> steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
> Will post picture of car soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> 14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
> Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
> steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
> Will post picture of car soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## AGUILAR3

can one order the hubs without the Campbell engraving?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OUR COMPANY AND IMPALA MAGAZINE

WERE PRESENT TO PAY RESPECT TO RAY THE FOUNDER OF ROADSTER

WHEEL AND PREVIOUS OWNER OF ROADSTER / ZENITH

HE WAS A GREAT MAN TO BE HONORED


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!!


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 7 2011, 05:23 PM~19811407
> *Some customers aren't worth keeping. I turn work away all the time if I don't like the attitude or mindset of a person. I'd rather turn away somebody if I don't feel I can please them. It only takes a couple of people talking shit to run your rep down and that ain't worth the small profit you would gain from the work.
> 
> This is just a general statement not directed at anybody's issues here. Just giving you a different view point.
> Some nice looking wheels in here as well. :thumbsup:
> *


thats what i do if i dont have a good feeling about a prospective customer i turn down the work some people you just cant please so why even open that door. just agreeing with the poster i quoted, not directed towards anyone or any situation just my 02 cents. wish i could afford a set of wwk someday wen the kids leave the house and im an empty nester bwhaha


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 10 2011, 01:53 PM~19837203
> *can one order the hubs without the Campbell engraving?
> *



NO PROBLEM IF YOU WANT TO DO YOUR OWN THAT IS FINE

YOU WILL HAVE TO BE PAID IN FULL BEFORE WE SHIP PARTS


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 3 2011, 12:28 PM~19777021
> *oh ya and you also told one of the other guys when you come in for your second set i'll hook you up you hooked up one not the other shady like i said not a man of your word always changing the story and i asked you twice before what my plans were to send the hubs knock offs and dish to hernan to get engraved you said you don't deal with hernan anymore so that was fine for me to deal with him and i pay half now and half after i get them back from hernan and i also have a witness that was with me to .i wouldn't mind paying all up front but that's not what you told me oh ya and you also told me if i went to your engraver i only need half down wtf is that shit doesnt make sense
> *


CALL DAYTON AND PAY HALF FOR THE PARTS THEN TAKE IT BACK YEAAAAA RIGHT THEYLL LAUGH AT YOUR ASS


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

HURRY UP AND BUY U GO!


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 23 2011, 11:35 PM~19678805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these. I need 4 of them.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HEY CHARLIE :wave:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 15 2011, 04:40 PM~19877700
> *HEY CHARLIE  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 16 2011, 01:03 AM~19882113
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


carlos any luck? :uh:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King+Feb 3 2011, 01:33 AM~19774927-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- customer is going on his third set the other on his second set . sorry to say
> 
> this would have been your first
> OH YA OUR BRAND IS WIRE WHEEL KING</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hernan was doing engraving for WWK, you no longer work together... 78MoneyCarlo was not looking for a handout. As clearly stated in his post he was to pickup the hubs/k-offs and send them to Hernan for engraving (as he is doing with all engraving on his ride). Then once returned from Hernan, he would take them back to you and have his rims built.
> 
> Again, as clearly stated in the original post... no hand outs were being sought. 78MoneyCarlo would not be putting this out there if it had not been said to him. Like you said, parts do not grow on trees... neither do loyal customers. No matter how many sets one individual purchases, we all communicate and in the long run that attitude could catch up to you. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 78 money [email protected] 3 2011, 10:28 AM~19777021
> *oh ya and you also told one of the other guys when you come in for your second set i'll hook you up you hooked up one not the other shady like i said not a man of your word always changing the story and i asked you twice before what my plans were to send the hubs knock offs and dish to hernan to get engraved you said you don't deal with hernan anymore so that was fine for me to deal with him and i pay half now and half after i get them back from hernan and i also have a witness that was with me to .i wouldn't mind paying all up front but that's not what you told me oh ya and you also told me if i went to your engraver i only need half down wtf is that shit doesnt make sense
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 05:23 PM~19811407
> *Some customers aren't worth keeping. I turn work away all the time if I don't like the attitude or mindset of a person. I'd rather turn away somebody if I don't feel I can please them. It only takes a couple of people talking shit to run your rep down and that ain't worth the small profit you would gain from the work.
> 
> This is just a general statement not directed at anybody's issues here. Just giving you a different view point.
> Some nice looking wheels in here as well. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 12:17 PM~19858434
> *thats what i do if i dont have a good feeling about a prospective customer i turn down the work some people you just cant please so why even open that door. just agreeing with the poster i quoted, not directed towards anyone or any situation just my 02 cents. wish i could afford a set of wwk someday wen the kids leave the house and im an empty nester bwhaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys got that from the previous posts?  If I walk into a business and ask to have some of my parts ahead of time (in order to have work done on them that you no longer provide, with a down payment towards the parts) and the salesperson agrees... wouldnt i be allowed to be upset when that changes without notice? How do attitude/feelings play into that?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 15 2011, 02:09 AM~19873745
> *CALL DAYTON AND PAY HALF FOR THE PARTS THEN TAKE IT BACK YEAAAAA RIGHT  THEYLL LAUGH AT YOUR ASS
> *



:uh: <span style=\'color:green\'>yes, thats exactly what he said... nowhere in his post did he mention Charlie agreed to this knowing the items were coming back to him to be build. Keep in mind 78MoneyCarlo can drive to WWK in 15 minutes where Dayton is across the country. So this discussion was face to face.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 10 2011, 08:15 AM~19834425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is WWK selling this chips?????


----------



## puertorican65

do you guys color match if you do how much for some 72 Xlace with hub red and inside of rim red with these knockoffs with redchip and trim also red










something like this


----------



## impala61pat

how much for a set of these shipped to 84067


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Feb 10 2011, 08:15 AM~19834425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


WHERE DO WE GET THESE EMBLEMS????YOU??? :dunno:


----------



## theloyaltyones

:wow: :wow: HOW MUCH ON THESE K/O NEED ALL 4 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 26 2011, 02:54 AM~19964728
> *ACTIVE! :nicoderm:*


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## puertorican65

something like this
<img src=\'http://i29.tinypic.com/f19ity.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span></span>


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 26 2011, 10:26 PM~19969889
> *
> P.M. SENT*


----------



## impala61pat

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 26 2011, 02:54 AM~19964728
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of these just the chips shipped to 84067


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 27 2011, 12:26 AM~19970571
> *
> P.M. SENT
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 26 2011, 01:54 AM~19964728
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont for get to put aside a set of black chips for me!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 27 2011, 11:46 PM~19977635
> *dont for get to put aside a set of black chips for me!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Venom62

u got a pm


----------



## EXCANDALOW

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, _*Bobby Loco SJ*_


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 2 2011, 02:13 PM~19998482
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EXCANDALOW, Bobby Loco SJ
> *


*Q-VOLE JOSE, IT'S HARD TO CHOOSE WHAT I WANT*   :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 26 2011, 02:54 AM~19964728
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for a set of ....13x7, reverse, 72 spoke, all chrome, same ko..shipped to Phoenix 85339?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

[/quote]
:nicoderm:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> 14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
> Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
> steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
> Will post picture of car soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigbelly

> 14x7 reverse and 14x7 standard to clear skirts
> Show chrome and double dipped 23 karat over stainless
> steel spokes and nipples with 2 ear engraved octagon k-off
> Will post picture of car soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## slickpanther

>


:nicoderm:
[/quote]

That's bad ass! I can't wait till' my cross laces show up :run:


----------



## 78 money carlo

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 20 2011, 08:15 PM~19919215
> *Hernan was doing engraving for WWK, you no longer work together... 78MoneyCarlo was not looking for a handout. As clearly stated in his post he was to pickup the hubs/k-offs and send them to Hernan for engraving (as he is doing with all engraving on his ride). Then once returned from Hernan, he would take them back to you and have his rims built.
> 
> Again, as clearly stated in the original post... no hand outs were being sought. 78MoneyCarlo would not be putting this out there if it had not been said to him. Like you said, parts do not grow on trees... neither do loyal customers. No matter how many sets one individual purchases, we all communicate and in the long run that attitude could catch up to you. :nicoderm:
> You guys got that from the previous posts?  If I walk into a business and ask to have some of my parts ahead of time (in order to have work done on them that you no longer provide, with a down payment towards the parts) and the salesperson agrees... wouldnt i be allowed to be upset when that changes without notice? How do attitude/feelings play into that?
> 
> :uh: yes, thats exactly what he said... nowhere in his post did he mention Charlie agreed to this knowing the items were coming back to him to be build. Keep in mind 78MoneyCarlo can drive to WWK in 15 minutes where Dayton is across the country. So this discussion was face to face.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Mar 5 2011, 09:13 AM~20021371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Callejero

Please P/M me a $ on 4 ko's and chips like







Shipped to 88201


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 6 2011, 03:00 PM~20028637
> *Please P/M me a $ on 4 ko's and chips like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped to 88201
> *


----------



## frameoffz

> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Dec 8 2010, 09:20 AM~19271613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR MY WHEELS CHARLIE QUALITY IS EXCELLENT
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## redds68coupe

Need black 14" with chrome nips and hubs and ko's


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 22 2009, 09:18 PM~13081179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing a 14x7 crosslace all chrome with gold nipples
> with super swept k-off. I will show set when completed.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> :nicoderm: CLOSER LOOK


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> ]
> :nicoderm:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 28 2009, 08:34 PM~13141126
> *Starting of first wheel 14x7 reverse crosslace with gold nipples.
> 14x6 reverse are being made will show full set when completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Mar 10 2011, 05:13 PM~20061341
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by Mr. Antiguo_@Mar 10 2011, 04:19 PM~20061393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  IT'S LIKE LOOKING TO BUY A NEW CAR :banghead:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Mar 10 2011, 05:26 PM~20061443
> * IT'S LIKE LOOKING TO BUY A NEW CAR :banghead:
> *


I know, it's hard.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Old school 80,s style logos in stock. Got them on wednsday and already sold two sets


----------



## Loco68

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF SUPER SWEPT KNOCKOFFS WITH BLACK CHIPS?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 12 2011, 09:51 AM~20074848
> *
> Old school 80,s style logos in stock. Got them on  wednsday and already sold two sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Pls check your pm


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

ttt for charlie. i will bring you back the chart on tuesday


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BACK FROM THE CHROME PLATERS AND ALREADY SOLD


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 19 2011, 04:17 AM~20126983
> *BACK FROM THE  CHROME PLATERS  AND ALREADY SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 19 2011, 09:51 PM~20132135
> *
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Price please 13x7 72 spoke crosslaced, chrome hub black ring, black spokes, chrome nipples, 2 prong ko with black ring, black rim with chrome outer lip, engraved hub and knock off. That's the tax special?


----------



## Dressed2Impress

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Mar 19 2011, 11:21 PM~20132582
> *Price please 13x7 72 spoke crosslaced, chrome hub black ring, black spokes, chrome nipples, 2 prong ko with black ring, black rim with chrome outer lip, engraved hub and knock off. That's the tax special?
> *


oh shit, those are gonna look HOT... 
would look good on my 76 cutty too... :biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 04:55 PM~12936738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market
> *



Whats the price on these? and do you make them in a 3 way flat bar knockoff like the Orignial one years back? LMK Thanks


----------



## mikelowsix4




----------



## Airborne

Wife said the KO's came in, thanks Charlie! She said they are bad ass!


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 20 2011, 09:43 PM~20138659
> *Whats the price on these? and do you make them in a 3 way flat bar knockoff like the Orignial one years back? LMK  Thanks
> *


how much shipped to 85353 the way they are in the photo


----------



## Ant-dogg




----------



## EXCANDALOW

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 19 2011, 08:51 PM~20132135
> *
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize:  :squint: 

GOOD TALKING TO YOU CARLOS!!
:biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 04:55 PM~12936738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market
> *



How much for some 14x7 reversed 72 spoke all chrome xlace with the knock off in the picture?

also a price for the same in straight lace?

shipped to 93722 or i can pick up. which ever is cheaper

can you post up some pics of what they will look like with ko's in straight or xlace?

ready to buy LMK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 23 2011, 10:49 PM~20166426
> *How much for some 14x7 reversed 72 spoke all chrome xlace with the knock off in the picture?
> 
> also a price for the same in straight lace?
> 
> shipped to 93722 or i can pick up. which ever is cheaper
> 
> can you post up some pics of what they will look like with ko's in straight or xlace?
> 
> ready to buy LMK
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 24 2011, 12:24 AM~20167116
> *P.M. SENT
> *



I looked in my box I dont have any pm's from you. Try again thanks.


----------



## R0L0




----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Mar 24 2011, 02:20 PM~20170973
> *
> *



Whats up homie do you still work for WWK? If so can you get me some prices and pics of the wheels that I was asking about a few post up. I never received a pm. ready to BUY. LMK :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 24 2011, 04:27 PM~20171387
> *Whats up homie do you still work for WWK? If so can you get me some prices and pics of the wheels that I was asking about a few post up. I never received a pm. ready to BUY. LMK  :biggrin:
> *



Need to take a better look we have sent you over 4- P.M.S


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 25 2011, 08:59 AM~20177695
> *Need to take a better look we have sent you over 4- P.M.S
> *



Sorry Homie , Only received the one today in the morning. I dont know who received the other ones , but my mail box has been empty. so theres nowhere to take a better look if its always empty. But anyways Thanks again for the price. If I give you a call in the morning on monday when will they be ready? i'll pick up . or are you open weekends to call saturday morning?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST SHIPPED GOING TO SAN DIEGO

5 MORE SETS ON THE WORKS . SORRY WHEELS CAN TAKE UP TO THREE WEEKS

TO BUILD


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 26 2011, 07:57 PM~20188822
> *JUST SHIPPED GOING TO SAN DIEGO
> 
> 5 MORE SETS ON THE WORKS . SORRY WHEELS CAN TAKE UP TO THREE WEEKS
> 
> TO BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those came out real nice Charlie.  

Lets run with that green


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 26 2011, 06:57 PM~20188822
> *JUST SHIPPED GOING TO SAN DIEGO
> 
> 5 MORE SETS ON THE WORKS . SORRY WHEELS CAN TAKE UP TO THREE WEEKS
> 
> TO BUILD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, seen them in person


----------



## Lowrida23HTX

Sup homie how my wheels coming :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Mar 28 2011, 08:36 AM~20199822
> *Sup homie how my wheels coming  :biggrin:
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## imgntnschgo

bought some used campbell crossed laced from sacra.
they need knockoffs... how much for a set of super swepts with 
shipping to 60638....THANKS


----------



## lupe

whats up charlie cant wait to get my wheels  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Mar 29 2011, 08:14 PM~20213930
> *whats up charlie cant wait to get my wheels    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ant-dogg

TTT


----------



## soloco

nice avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the works 13" with a candy ring and lip going to Utah

six sets on the works


----------



## Mr Minnesota

How much for 4?


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 7 2009, 04:55 PM~12936738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market
> *



What the price on just the Knock offs. I want to up grade them on my rims. Thanks


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20239955
> *
> On the works  13" with a candy ring and lip going to Utah
> 
> six sets on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1_PUMP

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20239955
> *
> On the works  13" with a candy ring and lip going to Utah
> 
> six sets on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LUXURIOUS DOING BIG THANGS


----------



## 1_PUMP

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 3 2011, 11:41 AM~20248178
> *LUXURIOUS DOING BIG THANGS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20239955
> *
> On the works  13" with a candy ring and lip going to Utah
> 
> six sets on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## 63 VERT

thanks for fixing my dayton charlie came out nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW

charlie call me up!!


----------



## 1_PUMP

Ttt for some good work and customer service ....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

charlie..................CALL ME


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 1 2011, 08:52 PM~20240284
> *How much for 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2. Price shipped to 91733.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Shipped To GROUPE CAR CLUB Casa Grande , Arizona


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 9 2011, 07:15 PM~20299890
> *Shipped To GROUPE CAR CLUB  Casa Grande , Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20299890
> *Shipped To GROUPE CAR CLUB  Casa Grande , Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
NICE


----------



## Voodoo64

Hey Charlie, It's Mac the paypal went through for the Knock Offs !!!!! cant wait.


----------



## Ant-dogg

THANKS FOR THE STATUS UPDATE CHARLIE GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## Voodoo64

need a price on 13x7 72spoke crosslace charlie no k.o


----------



## Wire Wheel King

NOR CAL PADRINOS C.C. 

Will post all wheels . two sets and two weeks to complete


----------



## EXCANDALOW

how we looking charlie!!


----------



## Ant-dogg




----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Apr 17 2011, 06:13 PM~20360253
> *
> *










 









FIRST TIME OUT WITH OUR WHEELS --- NICE RIDE


----------



## Voodoo64

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 16 2011, 11:56 PM~20356142
> *
> NOR CAL PADRINOS C.C.
> 
> Will post all wheels . two sets and two weeks to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damit lookn good !


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 16 2011, 10:56 PM~20356142
> *
> NOR CAL PADRINOS C.C.
> 
> Will post all wheels . two sets and two weeks to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some knockoffs like these?


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 17 2011, 09:18 PM~20361758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST TIME OUT WITH OUR WHEELS ---    NICE RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



they look LUXURIOUS Charlie


----------



## lupe

> NOR CAL PADRINOS C.C.
> 
> Will post all wheels . two sets and two weeks to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> thanks charlie see you friday they look good


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Apr 19 2011, 05:46 PM~20375820
> *TWO SETS OF 13" CROSS LACE GOING TO [/size]
> TTT*


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

how much for set all chrome no chips or chain. also what size chip do they take


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 10 2011, 09:28 PM~20307486
> *:wow:
> NICE
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MIDNITE510

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 24 2011, 04:54 PM~19684648
> *how much for zum wheels like  this same spinner but all the spokes crome  72 spokes thanxs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can u pm me the price for these all 4 chrome 72 spoke same Ko will be picking up.


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Apr 21 2011, 03:49 PM~20391147
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



How can this guy be a FULL MEMBER??? Can someone explain?? Says newbie :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Apr 21 2011, 03:08 PM~20390841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for set all chrome no chips or chain. also what size chip do they take
> *


 THANKS


----------



## Ant-dogg




----------



## Wire Wheel King

THREE SETS PICKED UP THIS WEEK THANKS TO OUR LOYAL CUSTOMERS


----------



## fjc422




----------



## EXCANDALOW

> NOR CAL PADRINOS C.C.
> 
> Will post all wheels . two sets and two weeks to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> thanks charlie see you friday they look good
> 
> 
> 
> ballers!!
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ant-dogg




----------



## SJ RIDER

do u have any more of those 2 wing with hex screw knock offs in stock.


----------



## Voodoo64

hey charlie whats the status on the k.o


----------



## mikelowsix4

Do you have any of the 3 ear medium sweeps with the locking cap in stock ? Also can I get a price with the multi color chips shipped to 93722. 

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Apr 27 2011, 10:35 PM~20437069
> *Do you have any of the 3 ear medium sweeps with the locking cap in stock ? Also can I get a price with the multi color chips shipped to 93722.
> 
> Thanks Charlie
> *



P.M. SENT


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 28 2011, 09:09 AM~20439210
> *TTT
> *


Whats up LuX?


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

sup homie, how things?


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 28 2011, 04:10 PM~20441932
> *sup homie, how things?
> *


Luxurious my wheels are just about done can't wait, how about you? nice avatar


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

thanx brotha, thats koo, he send you any pics of the wheels yet? Im hoping to order mine today or tomorrow... :x:


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 28 2011, 06:45 PM~20443032
> *thanx  brotha, thats koo, he send you any pics of the wheels yet? Im hoping to order mine today or tomorrow...  :x:
> *


Ya those ones in the other topic the all chrome with green next to the baller that got those fully engraved set. Should be here next week. Give Charlie a call let him know your LUX


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Apr 28 2011, 09:05 PM~20444998
> *Ya those ones in the other topic the all chrome with green next to the baller that got those fully engraved set. Should be here next week. Give Charlie a call let him know your LUX
> *


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:05 PM~20444998
> *Ya those ones in the other topic the all chrome with green next to the baller that got those fully engraved set. Should be here next week. Give Charlie a call let him know your LUX
> *



ALMOST FEDEX BOUND


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

What's your price on 13x7 straight lace all chrome? And do you have any 3 bars that do not have the hex on them?


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 30 2011, 06:57 PM~20456015
> *ALMOST FEDEX BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Charlie can't wait :wow:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 30 2011, 07:57 PM~20456015
> *ALMOST FEDEX BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tonyo 67

> THREE SETS PICKED UP THIS WEEK THANKS TO OUR LOYAL CUSTOMERS
> [/quote came out real nice gonna have to get me some


----------



## onezstop

How much for a set 13x7 chrome with acc shipped to 76903


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 30 2011, 08:57 PM~20456015
> *ALMOST FEDEX BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are DOPE!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles+May 3 2011, 08:32 PM~20479736-->
> 
> 
> 
> These are DOPE!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR LUXURIOUS_@May 4 2011, 04:23 AM~20481652
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINOZ{63}

Wire Wheel King - Charlie..

I just sent you a PM for a quote on 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes...I am with FAMILY First in Sacramento.... Get back to me please... Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span></span>


----------



## Voodoo64

:biggrin: Hey Charlie got k.o in Bad ass! thanks again!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 5 2011, 03:47 PM~20492282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span></span>
> *


that looks like wire wheel heaven???? :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ant-dogg

Anticipation fed ex is on its way


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 6 2011, 02:08 PM~20498179
> *Anticipation fed ex is on its way
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Apr 30 2011, 06:57 PM~20456015
> *ALMOST FEDEX BOUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just got them Thanks Charlie they are badass.
I will post pics after the tires are mounted


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 7 2011, 02:50 PM~20503570
> *Just got them Thanks Charlie they are badass.
> I will post pics after the tires are mounted
> *



LUCKY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 7 2011, 04:53 PM~20504370
> *LUCKY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 7 2011, 12:50 PM~20503570
> *Just got them Thanks Charlie they are badass.
> I will post pics after the tires are mounted
> *


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 7 2011, 01:50 PM~20503570
> *Just got them Thanks Charlie they are badass.
> I will post pics after the tires are mounted
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT!!!


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

Just got off the phone with Charlie... Great Dude, order will be placed tonight... cant wait!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks for the re-tru and reseal on my bruce lee charlie !!!


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 11 2011, 09:18 AM~20529283
> *Just got off the phone with Charlie... Great Dude, order will be placed tonight... cant wait!!!!
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 11 2011, 08:18 AM~20529283
> *Just got off the phone with Charlie... Great Dude, order will be placed tonight... cant wait!!!!
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY TO SHIP, GOING TO STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS CAR CLUB TEXAS









SHOW CHOME > WE LINE UP OUR NIPPLES STRAIGHT


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20553028
> *READY TO SHIP, GOING TO STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS CAR CLUB      TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW CHOME > WE LINE UP OUR NIPPLES STRAIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice, I'm loving those knock-offs.. :wow:


----------



## sic713

pm sent...
houston texas...

houston stylez cc


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## dragonlady_278

can 18 be done and how much????????????.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 14 2011, 04:45 PM~20553028
> *READY TO SHIP, GOING TO STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS CAR CLUB      TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW CHOME > WE LINE UP OUR NIPPLES STRAIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## soloco




----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 15 2011, 07:00 PM~20559073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 15 2011, 10:00 PM~20559073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one day for the bmb!


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> JUST PICKED UP PADRINOS NOR CAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for these 13x7 with engraved knockoffs. shipped to phx 85253
Click to expand...


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## lupe

came out nice :wow: :wow: will post pics on the ride after the weekend  thanks charlie


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 15 2011, 08:00 PM~20559073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 23 2011, 09:30 PM~20615019
> *
> *


SHOULD GET YOU SOME


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 24 2011, 04:53 PM~20620244
> *SHOULD GET YOU SOME
> *


  

I got hooked up by Charlie years ago.... 2.5 T T T


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 24 2011, 05:08 PM~20620666
> *
> 
> I got hooked up by Charlie years ago.... 2.5 T T T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SHIT I MUST HAVE BEEN DRINKING WISH I HAD THEM NOW


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 25 2011, 04:06 AM~20624182
> *SHIT I MUST HAVE BEEN DRINKING WISH I HAD THEM NOW
> *


shit, you're still the real deal, tha's why I have WWK KO's on my NOS Zeniths!


----------



## verde

PM SENT


----------



## Ant-dogg

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 24 2011, 05:08 PM~20620666
> *
> 
> I got hooked up by Charlie years ago.... 2.5 T T T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow you stocked up


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King+May 25 2011, 02:06 AM~20624182-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT I MUST HAVE BEEN DRINKING WISH I HAD THEM NOW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ant-dogg_@May 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20629562
> *wow you stocked up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX

JUST GOT MY RIMS THEY LOOK CLEAN HOMIE CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON THANKS AGAIN CHARLIE VERY IMPRESS :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

whats the best thing to use to glue the chips to the knockoffs?? Ive been getting mixed feedback, any info is much appreciated


----------



## 64Rag

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 31 2011, 07:32 AM~20226674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look familar. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 27 2011, 09:59 AM~20640494
> *whats the best thing to use to glue the chips to the knockoffs?? Ive been getting mixed feedback, any info is much appreciated
> *


ive found that 3m double sided tape works best.

dont use JB weld...ive lost plenty of eagles on the freeway.....


epoxy works, but at the same time, i epoxy an eagle to my spinner, i dropped the spinner on carpet mat on my garage floor and the eagle just fell off, maybe didnt make a good bond.


never lost an eagle with 3m tape. and u can switch them out if u want to change the color or whatever.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 06:21 PM~20643071
> *ive found that 3m double sided tape works best.
> 
> dont use JB weld...ive lost plenty of eagles on the freeway.....
> epoxy works, but at the same time, i epoxy an eagle to my spinner, i dropped the spinner on carpet mat on my garage floor and the eagle just fell off, maybe didnt make a good bond.
> never lost an eagle with 3m tape.  and u can switch them out if u want to change the color or whatever.
> *


X2 100% correct


----------



## Wire Wheel King

locorider said:


> x2 100% correct


ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

to the top


----------



## sic713

Wire Wheel King said:


> ttt


:biggrin:
Can't wait


----------



## Los 210




----------



## BAD70

lupe said:


> came out nice :wow: :wow: will post pics on the ride after the weekend  thanks charlie


damn! that's what i'm saying bro...those look nice, i had to look twice.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

We make our own hats (bezels) for our k-offs


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> SHIT I MUST HAVE BEEN DRINKING WISH I HAD THEM NOW


CARLOS WE NEED TWO BLACK ONES QUE NO??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> Wire Wheel King said:
> 
> 
> 
> We make our own hats (bezels) for our k-offs
Click to expand...

THATS CLEAN CARLOS!!


----------



## MR.*512*

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

on top of the wire wheel game, for sure.


----------



## Los 210




----------



## 925rider

lone star said:


> on top of the wire wheel game, for sure.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Nice wll lik 2 have em on my lincoln town car i got some OG but they no gud !! How much 4 sone 14x7 center gold!! Fww !


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## NINOZ{63}

:thumbsup: 100 spoke - -* T T T* , WWK


----------



## 6t5DROP

GOT A SET OF THESE FOR SALE 350.00 +SHIPPING


----------



## sic713

up...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## BIGJERM




----------



## D-Cheeze

I will see you on monday Charlie ...thanks again for resealing the wheels quick for me


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE HAVE PLENTY OF STOCK GIVE US A CALL


----------



## EXCANDALOW

N E WORD CARLOS?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

do you offer three-prong gold k/o's?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

NO LOW RIDER HERE GOING ON A FERRARI_ NIAGRA FALLS NEW YORK 15x7 standard and 15x8 reverse
CUSTOMER USING HIS OWN FERRARI LOGOS


----------



## Airborne

Wire Wheel King said:


> NO LOW RIDER HERE GOING ON A FERRARI_ NIAGRA FALLS NEW YORK 15x7 standard and 15x8 reverse
> CUSTOMER USING HIS OWN FERRARI LOGOS


shit! Doin it big now~!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OUT FOR DELIVERY GOING TO BAKERSFIELD CALIF,

5 - 13x7 reverse straight lace with rootbeer brown spokes

and 1- 14x7 for the rear kit





























ON THE WORKS COSTOMER FLEW IN FROM JAPAN ON VACATION
AND PLACED AND ORDER IN OUR SHOP THIS IS OUR FORTH VISIT
FROM JAPAN ( THANKS FOR YOUR ORDER)


----------



## srt1

and 1- 14x7 for the rear kit





























ON THE WORKS COSTOMER FLEW IN FROM JAPAN ON VACATION
AND PLACED AND ORDER IN OUR SHOP THIS IS OUR FORTH VISIT
FROM JAPAN ( THANKS FOR YOUR ORDER)















[/QUOTE]
:uh: damn sexy bro :fool2:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

i need some of them 3 way super swepts. whats the word


----------



## ABRAXASS

13x7 reverse straight lace with rootbeer brown spokes









These are very nice....................


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

how much for just the knock offs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

click on below
5 zenith wire wheels super swept knock offs spinners | eBay


----------



## MR.59

WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS #1
[/QUOTE]

PM ME A PRICE ON A SET OF 4 SUPER SWEPT 3 PRONGS LIKE THESE SHIPPED 92647 IN CHROME


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MR.59 said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS #1


PM ME A PRICE ON A SET OF 4 SUPER SWEPT 3 PRONGS LIKE THESE SHIPPED 92647 IN CHROME[/QUOTE]


 WE are offering them on our wheels only sorry


----------



## slickpanther

PM SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## fleetwoodpimpin




----------



## trealcha

Damn what's the price on the Chevy knock-offs an is the wwk having any summer deals


----------



## Airborne

fleetwoodpimpin said:


>


can't wait to see mine in person!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

X2 they will look sick with the wheel combo I ordered


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

TTT!


----------



## resname93

can you pm me a price on all black, the only thing i want chrome is the spokes


----------



## locorider

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> do you offer three-prong gold k/o's?


X2, What he said
Do you?


----------



## alesha1

in my cars tire is thunder company


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX

WHATS THE PRICE TAG ON A SET LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO 76119


----------



## 509Rider

Can you do actual pearl powdercoat? Is there differant shades or only one pearl option? Thanks


----------



## Skim

ICED BOXX said:


> View attachment 337978
> WHATS THE PRICE TAG ON A SET LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO 76119


 x2 in a black cherry or brandy wine


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*carlos this is what i came up on!!!


look at the newpaper date when they were put away!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*carlos this is what i came up on!!!
> 
> 
> look at the newpaper date when they were put away!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> i only cleaned one ... the worst one to see how good it came out!!*_


----------



## Guam707

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*carlos this is what i came up on!!!
> 
> 
> look at the newpaper date when they were put away!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> *_


Very nice find.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Guam707 said:


> Very nice find.


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS :thumbsup:


YEAH BABY!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED----- GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Guam707 said:


> Very nice find.





Ragtop Ted said:


> x2 :biggrin:


thanks fellas i think i did good!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Wire Wheel King said:


> Wire Wheel King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FINISHED----- GOING TO LUXURIOUS CANADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking great Charlie!! Thanks Charlie!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Catalyzed

EXCANDALOW said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*carlos this is what i came up on!!!
> 
> 
> look at the newpaper date when they were put away!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> i only cleaned one ... the worst one to see how good it came out!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Catalyzed said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod

how much for a set of 13X7 all chrome, engraved hubs, 72 spoke cross laced with locking Zenith adapters shipped to 92880?


----------



## rlowrod

like this with locking zenith 2 bar adapters and just the hubs engraved 13 x 7


----------



## Yingchun

how much for a set of black lip and black spoke rest chrome of 13x7 shipped to 85037 ..






coach handbagsOffice 2007office 2010


----------



## Wire Wheel King

rlowrod said:


> like this with locking zenith 2 bar adapters and just the hubs engraved 13 x 7



P.M. US / WE WILL BUILD YOU SOME


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## spook

price check, 4 -13x7 rev cross with 3 bar recessed k-offs sent to tx 78626


----------



## Wire Wheel King

spook said:


> price check, 4 -13x7 rev cross with 3 bar recessed k-offs sent to tx 78626


 P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CHARLIE SEE YOU FRIDAY MORNING!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> CHARLIE SEE YOU FRIDAY MORNING!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*charllie it was good getting valuable info from you today!!!:thumbsup:
big thanks on fixing my wheels!!!

:bowrofl::thumbsup::worship::thumbsup:
*_


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*charllie it was good getting valuable info from you today!!!:thumbsup:
> big thanks on fixing my wheels!!!
> 
> :bowrofl::thumbsup::worship::thumbsup:
> *_


Dido Charlie it was nice to Meet you !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*charllie it was good getting valuable info from you today!!!:thumbsup:
> big thanks on fixing my wheels!!!
> 
> :bowrofl::thumbsup::worship::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *_


STRAIGHT UP HOMIE!!


----------



## dawgcatcher

how much for 6 13x7 72 spoke dish and spokes black? thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

IMPwiTaLIMP62 said:


> Dido Charlie it was nice to Meet you !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



AND I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO SEE TWO WHEELS

HOOKED ON SERIES -2 THATS FOR SURE


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

Wire Wheel King said:


> AND I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO SEE TWO WHEELSHOOKED ON SERIES -2 THATS FOR SURE


 Thanks again Charlie see you next week some time or when ever you are ready !!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> AND I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO SEE TWO WHEELS
> 
> HOOKED ON SERIES -2 THATS FOR SURE


YA SABES HOW WE ROLL CHARLIE!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

Thanks Again Charlie , it was nice talking to you today and nice work on the Adaptors and the wheel !!!


----------



## BIGV63

How much for 13's 3X gold cross lace:thumbsup:


----------



## fjc422

worth the wait for gold


----------



## EXCANDALOW

fjc422 said:


> worth the wait for gold
> View attachment 351248



HOMIE THOSE FUKERS ESTAN CHINGONES!!!
:worship:
CHARLIE,DON PANCHO AND THE WWK CREW GOT DOWN ON THESE!!
CANT WAIT TO ORDER MINE:biggrin::naughty::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BIGV63 said:


> How much for 13's 3X gold cross lace:thumbsup:



PELOTERO!!
:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

BADD ASS WHEELS!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

5- 155/80/13" remingtons With 1-1/4 " white wall 

FOR SALE P.M. US ONLY MUST PICK UP FROM SHOP ONLY


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> 5- 155/80/13" remingtons With 1-1/4 " white wall
> 
> FOR SALE P.M. US ONLY MUST PICK UP FROM SHOP ONLY



SOLD


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> 5- 155/80/13" remingtons With 1-1/4 " white wall
> 
> FOR SALE P.M. US ONLY MUST PICK UP FROM SHOP ONLY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*carlos this is what i came up on!!!
> 
> 
> look at the newpaper date when they were put away!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> i only cleaned one ... the worst one to see how good it came out!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:_*PRICE TAG ON THESE?*_:nicoderm:
Click to expand...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:_*PRICE TAG ON THESE?*_:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> tu sabes la feria habla!!
> they are on my 61 at the time
Click to expand...


----------



## 509Rider

Good talking to ya Charlie, hopefully ordering mine soon


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm me a price on all chrome 13s ... with super swepts .. straight lace .. shipped to milwaukee WI 53218


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Price check please:

A set of 14x7 72 spoke cross lace Rev offset all chrome 2 prong KO


----------



## Wire Wheel King

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Price check please:
> 
> P.M. SENT


----------



## scanless

Can U pm me a price on all chrome 13s ... 72's straight lace .. shipped to CA 92563


----------



## CovetedStyle

damn i've posted, pm'd, and called with no kind of response.. And i said cash in hand..you guys must be do'n big things :dunno: to bad cuz i needed a nice custom set for my build


----------



## 925rider

CovetedStyle said:


> damn i've posted, pm'd, and called with no kind of response.. And i said cash in hand..you guys must be do'n big things :dunno: to bad cuz i needed a nice custom set for my build



he leaves early..call before two and not on mondays


----------



## CovetedStyle

925rider said:


> he leaves early..call before two and not on mondays


good look'n out.. wish someone on there end got back as fast as u Rider


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

CovetedStyle said:


> good look'n out.. wish someone on there end got back as fast as u Rider


 If you need help or have question on a set of wheel call me at 1-800-344-8218 ask for mark.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ImpalasMagazine said:


> If you need help or have question on a set of wheel call me at 1-800-344-8218 ask for mark.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

scanless said:


> Can U pm me a price on all chrome 13s ... 72's straight lace .. shipped to CA 92563


 P.M. sent


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsdown:


:drama:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Thanks for get'n back at me


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> SOLD


ANYmore laying around....:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:naughty:


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ANYmore laying around....:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn nice wheels .. and damn nice chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

touchdowntodd said:


> damn nice wheels .. and damn nice chrome


THANKS


----------



## touchdowntodd

charlie ..

do you use the different parts than JD or envious?

or do you use the same parts just different chromer and assembler?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

touchdowntodd said:


> charlie ..
> 
> do you use the different parts than JD or envious?
> 
> or do you use the same parts just different chromer and assembler?


good question!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

touchdowntodd said:


> charlie ..
> 
> do you use the different parts than JD or envious?
> 
> or do you use the same parts just different chromer and assembler?



I have no clue where where they are getting there parts. 
We have been using our original blue prints using the same size of spokes and nipples from the 70,s

in a high grade of 403 stainless, and using only show quality chrome. As for an assembler, We build our

own wheels from scratch Thanks For your ???


----------



## touchdowntodd

just a question homie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTTuffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT OG CAMPBELL Z,s


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> I have no clue where where they are getting there parts.
> We have been using our original blue prints using the same size of spokes and nipples from the 70,s
> 
> in a high grade of 403 stainless, and using only show quality chrome. As for an assembler, We build our
> 
> own wheels from scratch Thanks For your ???


_*JUST DONT GIVEM YOUR BLUE PRINTS SOUNDS FISHY...*_:no:uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup:KEEP MAKING THEM NICE WHEELS WHERE THEY ORIGINATED FROM CAMPBELL, CALIFORNIA . STAY UP CHARLIE.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT OG CAMPBELL Z,s


TTT for the OG ZENITH's & WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

do u have 2.5 impala chips like this






u gave me a deal on the chevy ones u remade but been waiting on these as well lmk


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


thanks for calling me back


----------



## lone star

assembled in house!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Og CAMPBELL Z,S


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SUP CARLOS WHATS THE WORD ON THE GOLD???


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

72 spoke 13x7 crosslaced all chrome...with and without engraved hub can you pm me a price and how long they take


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

can you give me a call charlie?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## fjc422

Damn, for quality you can trust and a builder that will keep in touch with you, can't beat it!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

GOOD DEAL RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## 509Rider

Damn good deal


----------



## 509Rider

Any deals on 96 spoke


----------



## MISTER ED

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT



*VERY NICE*


----------



## D-Cheeze

Thanks again Charlie for the quick turn around on resealing my old roadstar ....I do appricate it !!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
$1,400 Per set CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating















[/QUOTE]


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

GREAT BUY!! TTT


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


[/QUOTE]

can you give a price whith out KO's and adapters???


----------



## EXCANDALOW

carlos when will repaired wheel be done to plan out the trip out there!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> We offer custom single hole adapters
> 
> Plain or chromed - Drilled in house


THAT CHROME IS VERY NICE!!:wow::thumbsup: TTT...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> We offer custom single hole adapters
> 
> Plain or chromed - Drilled in house


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:
We offer custom single hole adapters 

Plain or chromed - Drilled in house


----------



## jaime83linc

how much 4 a set of adapters 5 on 4 .50 for a 83 lincoln mark 6


----------



## Wire Wheel King

jaime83linc said:


> how much 4 a set of adapters 5 on 4 .50 for a 83 lincoln mark 6


 P.M. SENT


----------



## implala66

do you have any blue chips like the ones on the pics ......................


----------



## jaime83linc

thank u charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


[/QUOTE]


TTT...............:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## customcutlass

I need. Set of 13 for my 96 fleetwood. Not sure what I want but can u pm me some prices on all chrome or center gold thanx


----------



## Wire Wheel King

customcutlass said:


> I need. Set of 13 for my 96 fleetwood. Not sure what I want but can u pm me some prices on all chrome or center gold thanx


P.M.SENT


----------



## Los1972

Hi - would like a quote to re-true a 20" 144 spoke standard Dayton + shipping to 77093. Also need adapters with a 5x110 bolt pattern quote if possible thanks.


----------



## emalio

Hi,

1. Price on a set of 14x7 - 72 cross lace - all chrome - with tires and shipping to 90248 

2 same as above but in 100 spoke straight 

thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

emalio said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Price on a set of 14x7 - 72 cross lace - all chrome - with tires and shipping to 90248
> 
> 2 same as above but in 100 spoke straight
> 
> thanks


he just builds wheels homie no tires!!


----------



## MISTER ED

*WOULD THE SPECIAL STILL APPLY IF I WANT TO ADD GOLD NIPPLES I KNOW IT WILL BE A BIT MORE BUT WILL THE WHEELS STILL START AT 1400....THANKS*


----------



## MISTER ED

MISTER ED said:


> *WOULD THE SPECIAL STILL APPLY IF I WANT TO ADD GOLD NIPPLES I KNOW IT WILL BE A BIT MORE BUT WILL THE WHEELS STILL START AT 1400....THANKS*


*just spoke to CHARLIE on the phone thanks......*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

charlie pm sent!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

so no more super swept 3 wingsuffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


price include chips and accs?


----------



## Lolohopper

ABRAXASS said:


> 13x7 reverse straight lace with rootbeer brown spokes


How much for a set like this in 14x7 with all parts shipped to germany????


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wave:TTT


----------



## Voodoo64

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. US / WE WILL BUILD YOU SOME





rlowrod said:


> like this with locking zenith 2 bar adapters and just the hubs engraved 13 x 7


 How much for set of thèse hub and lip engraved 13x7 shaved to 93637 no k.o


----------



## lo4lyf

need a price on all chrome 13x7 reverse with adapters and 2 bar spinners with white chips. sent to 50315. 100 spoke is fine.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT...


----------



## Voodoo64

Still waiting on price $$$$? 13x7 72 hub/lip engraved to 93637 no k.o


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


ON THE WORKS AN OTHER SPECIAL COMING UP

SORRY FOR THE BUILD TIME CAN TAKE UP TO TWO WEEKS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT..


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Nice product....:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:scrutinize:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS AN OTHER SPECIAL COMING UP
> 
> SORRY FOR THE BUILD TIME CAN TAKE UP TO TWO WEEKS



:nicoderm:TTT...........


----------



## Wire Wheel King

[:wow:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Og CAMPBELL Z,S


how much Jus for the knock offs Jus like this shipped to 76016


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 83MCinBmore

how much for the chevrolet 2 1/4 emblems? can you do color options? ready to buy....thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS AN OTHER SPECIAL COMING UP
> 
> SORRY FOR THE BUILD TIME CAN TAKE UP TO TWO WEEKS


JUST PICKED UP MORE SPECIALS TO BUILD 


2-13x.5.5 And 2-13x7,S


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

:ugh:


----------



## DanielDucati

Cant wait for tax season,Im gettin' some wire wheel king 72 spoke 13's..........I know I clowned the name "Wire Wheel King" in the past but I have to say wwk makes some of the best looking wheels and everytime I have called them in the past with questions they have always answered my phone call........the quality of wheels you guys push out has made me look past the name.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

]JUST PICKED UP MORE SPECIALS TO BUILD 


2-13x.5.5 And 2-13x7,S











































[/QUOTE]DAMMN!!! VERRY NICE WHEELS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DanielDucati said:


> Cant wait for tax season,Im gettin' some wire wheel king 72 spoke 13's..........I know I clowned the name "Wire Wheel King" in the past but I have to say wwk makes some of the best looking wheels and everytime I have called them in the past with questions they have always answered my phone call........the quality of wheels you guys push out has made me look past the name.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:thumbsup:been dealing with them for years homie ...as matter of fact im still rolling the wheels i bought in the 90s!
:yes:


----------



## soldierboy

DanielDucati said:


> Cant wait for tax season,Im gettin' some wire wheel king 72 spoke 13's..........I know I clowned the name "Wire Wheel King" in the past but I have to say wwk makes some of the best looking wheels and everytime I have called them in the past with questions they have always answered my phone call........the quality of wheels you guys push out has made me look past the name.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


The name does sound cheesy should change it to Campbell wire wheels IMO I wouldn't want my wheels or chips to say wire wheel king but they are clean ass wheels


----------



## EXCANDALOW

soldierboy said:


> The name does sound cheesy should change it to Campbell wire wheels IMO I wouldn't want my wheels or chips to say wire wheel king but they are clean ass wheels


mr craig was the nor cals wire wheel king !!!
It is What It Is!! homie!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT..................:thumbsup:


----------



## MrBowtie

How much for set of all chrome reverse 13x7's with powder coated candy spokes, two bar locking knock offs engraved with multi color zenith chip? Also with all chrome adapters. Thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR QUALITY WIRE WHEELS....:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

TTT For some Dope ass wheels.

charlie did you get my PM?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the works::yes:


----------



## lone star

beautiful gold


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> On the works::yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> On the works::yes:


:run::boink::h5::yes::thumbsup:
they are going to look bad ass CARLOS!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> On the works::yes:


:werd:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:run:


Wire Wheel King said:


> IMG]http://i55.tinypic.com/28btkl2.jpg[/IMG]
> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR SPECIAL WILL BE OVER IN A FEW WEEKS
> ANY ONE WHO SENT US A P.M. WHO INQUIRED
> ON OUR SPECIAL WILL STILL GET THE SAME PRICE
> AFTER IT HAD ENDED
> THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Jc1chb

Do u have anything for sale in a 14x7 reverse with gold and chrome in stock?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Jc1chb said:


> Do u have anything for sale in a 14x7 reverse with gold and chrome in stock?


nothing is in stock homeboy he makes them as you order "FRESH" off the assembly line!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Solorio

Wire wheel king is a good company to do business with, I ordered some chips today and Charlie pulled thru to ship them out before they closed today, hes a good sales person with a good and positive attitude, thank you once again Charlie and wire wheel king TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012
> 
> A set of 72 spoke will be raffled engraved k-off , 24-k gold , Powder coat ??


ahhhhh dannnggg!!:wow:


----------



## 83MCinBmore

Looking for some 2 1/4 wheel chips. What do you have have in maroon/brandywine? And how much for the Chevy chips? Thanks


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012
> 
> A set of 72 spoke will be raffled engraved k-off , 24-k gold , Powder coat ??


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

925rider said:


>


TTT.........


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012
> 
> A set of 72 spoke will be raffled engraved k-off , 24-k gold , Powder coat ??



TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## jtek

i must say after going through your thread for the last couple days i am impressed with the wheels you put out and the turnaround time is fantastic.might have to order me some of these after all...good job charlie..:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Mr Solorio

I can honestly say this business is great from service to quality and there word, I ordered some knock off chips a day before thanksgiving, I payed them thru PayPal and they called me they received the payment and gave me a confirmation, they told me I would have them on Friday, day after thanksgiving and I did have them, good doing business with you guys thanx WWK.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OUR SPECIAL WILL BE OVER ON DEC 1ST
ANY ONE WHO SENT US A P.M. WHO INQUIRED
ON OUR SPECIAL WILL STILL GET THE SAME PRICE
AFTER IT HAD ENDED

OUR NEW SPECIALS WILL START AT TAX SEASON 2012 
THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PRE REGISTER BEFORE OR ON MARCH 5TH 2012 

A set of 72 spoke will be raffled engraved k-off , 24-k gold , Powder coat ??

THE RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT OUR BOOTH
SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## JOHN818

Can you pm me the sale price 13 72 spoke with candy tangerine spokes


----------



## 480impala

Can u finish the set of 14 x7 black spokes iv ordered 5 months ago


----------



## Wire Wheel King

480impa[SIZE=4 said:


> la;14866898]Can u finish the set of 14 x7 black spokes iv ordered 5 months ago


 SORRY THIS IS NOT FROM WIRE WHEEL KING

WE CAN BUILD A SET LIKE THIS IN THREE WEEKS

TALK TO WHO EVER YOU PLACED YOUR ORDER WITH

THANKS


----------



## danny boi

Do u know where I can get an original set of spinners for the original set of zeniths


----------



## Wire Wheel King

UP FOR GRABS

Using Some hubs from a set of 15x10 reverse we have been sitting on

We just took them apart and polished off the gold The wheels were never mounted

OG engraving from the late 70,s


----------



## EXCANDALOW

danny boi said:


> Do u know where I can get an original set of spinners for the original set of zeniths


:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> UP FOR GRABS
> 
> Using Some hubs from a set of 15x10 reverse we have been sitting on
> 
> We just took them apart and polished off the gold The wheels were never mounted
> 
> OG engraving from the late 70,s


:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Very nice


----------



## 509Rider

Money sent, can't wait Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

How much for the engraved hubs ?


----------



## low4ever

are your offsets the same as Dayton? If not do you make them?


----------



## sixty7imp

Quote for 72 spoke 14x7 cross lace, maybe with gold spokes shipped to 76103. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

UP FOR GRABS SOLD 
Using Some hubs from a set of 15x10 reverse that have been sitting around

We just took them apart and polished off the gold The wheels were never mounted

OG engraving from the late 70,s


----------



## machine

Looking for a price shipped 13 * 7, 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 34120 all chrome.
thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

low4ever said:


> are your offsets the same as Dayton? If not do you make them?


:yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> UP FOR GRABS SOLD
> Using Some hubs from a set of 15x10 reverse that have been sitting around
> 
> We just took them apart and polished off the gold The wheels were never mounted
> 
> OG engraving from the late 70,s


_*JUAT!!:wow:*_


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Somebody got some nice hubs just out of curosity what other outers would those hubs work with??


----------



## low4ever

EXCANDALOW said:


> :yes:


Thanks homie that's great news.
66eldo I got your pm thanks bro.


----------



## sixty7imp

Wire Wheel King said:


> OCTOBER AND NOVEMBER SPECIAL ONLY
> $1,400 Per set CROSS LACE OR STRAIGHT LACE
> with og two bar k-off Plus specials on powder coating


[/QUOTE]


Damn I miss it!!!:banghead: What about a christmas special?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS 
ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO



















ON THE WORKS 

GOING TO TRAFFIC C.C. NORCAL


















ENGRAVING BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


----------



## joe joe

U do some really nice work. TTT for the WIRE WHEEL KING.


----------



## customcutlass

Wire Wheel King said:


> OUR SPECIAL WILL BE OVER ON DEC 1ST
> ANY ONE WHO SENT US A P.M. WHO INQUIRED
> ON OUR SPECIAL WILL STILL GET THE SAME PRICE
> AFTER IT HAD ENDED
> 
> OUR NEW SPECIALS WILL START AT TAX SEASON 2012
> THANKS W.W.K.


How much for some like this in a blue


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR CAMBELL Z'z:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
> GOING TO 509 RIDER UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO TRAFFIC C.C. NORCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


:wow::wow:


----------



## 509Rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
> GOING TO 509 RIDER UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO TRAFFIC C.C. NORCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


I think you mean Idaho Charlie lol, looks good


----------



## Big Poppa

Can I get a route on all chrome 13x7s with DAYTON off set crossed laced with engraved hubs andand two winged K.O.s and outer lip as you showed by Hernan. Also need to know estimated delivery time. THANKS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS 
ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO



















ON THE WORKS 

GOING TO TRAFFIC C.C. NORCAL


















ENGRAVING BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## MR.59

Damn I miss it!!!:banghead: What about a christmas special?[/QUOTE]
shit that is cheap! not worth rebuilding my original zeniths at that price


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Any Christmas specials? I'm looking for a set of engraved ko. Place pm me


----------



## TKeeby79

Nice Wheels being built here. Keep up the craftsmanship.


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for a set shipped to 92225


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
doing his own engraving
















HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS

WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

That is fast engraving looks good too and 4 weeks good job!!!!


----------



## lone star

4 weeks from scratch!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

I know on a short work day only there till 2 pm mon thru fri it can be done


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Where is the wheel


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Where is the wheel


PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
















HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS
WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WIRE WHEEL KING TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

Wire Wheel King said:


> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS
> WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH


 nice. can you call me charlie?


----------



## Hernan

Wire Wheel King said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO TRAFFIC C.C. NORCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK and Hernan TTT


Hernan said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## wolverine

To Charlie and crew. A while back i came up on some OG 72 spoke cross laces. When i busted off the tires and cleaned em up I was trippin. Date stamped 83, signed by the man who assembled them. They aren't perfect but all the spokes were tight, chrome was shining. After 28 years..They are on my car right now, and always gettin compliments.. I wanna see where the fakes are at 28 years from now.. :rofl:


----------



## lone star

wolverine said:


> To Charlie and crew. A while back i came up on some OG 72 spoke cross laces. When i busted off the tires and cleaned em up I was trippin. Date stamped 83, signed by the man who assembled them. They aren't perfect but all the spokes were tight, chrome was shining. After 28 years..They are on my car right now, and always gettin compliments.. I wanna see where the fakes are at 28 years from now.. :rofl:


sounds nice, pics?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

wolverine said:


> To Charlie and crew. A while back i came up on some OG 72 spoke cross laces. When i busted off the tires and cleaned em up I was trippin. Date stamped 83, signed by the man who assembled them. They aren't perfect but all the spokes were tight, chrome was shining. After 28 years..They are on my car right now, and always gettin compliments.. I wanna see where the fakes are at 28 years from now.. :rofl:


homie tu sabes las rules

_*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!*_


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE OF OUR SPECIALS ON THE WORKS
> ALREADY AT THE PLATERS :yes:
> GOING TO 509 RIDER IDAHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO TRAFFIC C.C. NORCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENGRAVING BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


Looking good TRAFFIC:nicoderm:WWK TTT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolverine

I ain't bullshittin  TTT for Legendary OG Zenith quality..


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

CAMPBELL THE VERY BEST


----------



## sand1

thse engraved hubs and kos are hella nice


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS
> WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICKED UP ON ON 12-21-11 COMPLETED ONE MONTH TO THE DAY
> THANKS WITH THE HELP OF HERNANS ENGRAVING AND OUR
> CHROME AND GOLD PLATERS AND OF COURSE THE W.W.K


Nice shit Charlie


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS
> WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICKED UP ON ON 12-21-11 COMPLETED ONE MONTH TO THE DAY
> THANKS WITH THE HELP OF HERNANS ENGRAVING AND OUR
> CHROME AND GOLD PLATERS AND OF COURSE THE W.W.K


----------



## baggedout81

Hands down the baddest wheels out!!!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Need prices on some 14 n 20 inch 100 spokes all chrome shipped to 92114


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_que onda charlie!!
hope you,lenie and don pancho have a good christmas_!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

doin it like it supposed tto be done beautiful work by all


Wire Wheel King said:


> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS
> WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICKED UP ON ON 12-21-11 COMPLETED ONE MONTH TO THE DAY
> THANKS WITH THE HELP OF HERNANS ENGRAVING AND OUR
> CHROME AND GOLD PLATERS AND OF COURSE THE W.W.K


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ARE THE GOLD NIPPLES IN CHARLIE??:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

baggedout81 said:


> Hands down the baddest wheels out!!!


You know it


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE








HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS
WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH








PICKED UP ON ON 12-21-11 COMPLETED ONE MONTH TO THE DAY
THANKS WITH THE HELP OF HERNANS ENGRAVING AND OUR
CHROME AND GOLD PLATERS AND OF COURSE THE W.W.K


















































HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE WIRE WHEEL KING


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

nice ass wheels uffin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Merry Christmas Leni Charlie and Francisco


----------



## El Callejero

Merry Christmas To WWK & Family


----------



## El Enemigo

Thanks for them parts charlie.got them quick.marry christmas n happy new year.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUBS AND K-OFFS ARE BACK AND AT THE PLATERS
> WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK 4-WEEKS FROM SCRATCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICKED UP ON ON 12-21-11 COMPLETED ONE MONTH TO THE DAY
> THANKS WITH THE HELP OF HERNANS ENGRAVING AND OUR
> CHROME AND GOLD PLATERS AND OF COURSE THE W.W.K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE WIRE WHEEL KING


 very nice looking wheels just putting it back at the top


----------



## Airborne

The REAL king of wire wheels


----------



## Maximus1959

I sent a PM regarding a price 2 months ago. I did not get a response, but that may be because I addressed it to Charlie. It may have been the wrong person; I don't know? Regardless, Charlie got me sponsored by Ali at Sinister Wire Wheels and Hydraulics back in 2000. Thanks again Charlie from Mark up in Seattle! I got another car I am working on and I am intrested in some wheels. Hernan currently does all my engraving work, so I know you guys are familar. Please PM me a price for a set of the following. I would also like to know what the sales process is, so we can get started. 

13 x 7
72 spoke
chrome engraved hub, chrome engraved 2 prong spinner, chrome engraved wheel dish (outer), but I want the other half the dish powder coated house of kolor tangello pearl orange (Inner). 
I want the spokes powder coated to match the dish.

Do you supply tires or wheels only?

Charlie knows me well and knows I don't bullshit around. PM me a price and what I need to do to get a set on order. Thanks MP


----------



## 925rider

Maximus1959 said:


> I sent a PM regarding a price 2 months ago. I did not get a response, but that may be because I addressed it to Charlie. It may have been the wrong person; I don't know? Regardless, Charlie got me sponsored by Ali at Sinister Wire Wheels and Hydraulics back in 2000. Thanks again Charlie from Mark up in Seattle! I got another car I am working on and I am intrested in some wheels. Hernan currently does all my engraving work, so I know you guys are familar. Please PM me a price for a set of the following. I would also like to know what the sales process is, so we can get started.
> 
> 13 x 7
> 72 spoke
> chrome engraved hub, chrome engraved 2 prong spinner, chrome engraved wheel dish (outer), but I want the other half the dish powder coated house of kolor tangello pearl orange (Inner).
> I want the spokes powder coated to match the dish.
> 
> Do you supply tires or wheels only?
> 
> Charlie knows me well and knows I don't bullshit around. PM me a price and what I need to do to get a set on order. Thanks MP




best bet is to call the shop...they leave a 2 so call in the morning.. he doesnt get on here that much


----------



## Maximus1959

I forgot to specify the engraving needs to be done by HERNAN ONLY. I won't use anyone else. And I am confussed on WTF kind of wheels the WWK is selling. Are these Zentihs? WWK specials? What? Please fill me in, because there are 10,000 random posts on layitlow regarding reals Zeniths vs fake Zeniths etc. All I want is some badd ass wheels. Thanks in advance! MP


----------



## 509Rider

Maximus1959 said:


> I sent a PM regarding a price 2 months ago. I did not get a response, but that may be because I addressed it to Charlie. It may have been the wrong person; I don't know? Regardless, Charlie got me sponsored by Ali at Sinister Wire Wheels and Hydraulics back in 2000. Thanks again Charlie from Mark up in Seattle! I got another car I am working on and I am intrested in some wheels. Hernan currently does all my engraving work, so I know you guys are familar. Please PM me a price for a set of the following. I would also like to know what the sales process is, so we can get started.
> 
> 13 x 7
> 72 spoke
> chrome engraved hub, chrome engraved 2 prong spinner, chrome engraved wheel dish (outer), but I want the other half the dish powder coated house of kolor tangello pearl orange (Inner).
> I want the spokes powder coated to match the dish.
> 
> Do you supply tires or wheels only?
> 
> Charlie knows me well and knows I don't bullshit around. PM me a price and what I need to do to get a set on order. Thanks MP


What up pimpin?


----------



## Maximus1959

925rider said:


> best bet is to call the shop...they leave a 2 so call in the morning.. he doesnt get on here that much


Thanks bro. What's the number or website?


----------



## 925rider

http://wirewheelking.com/


----------



## Maximus1959

509Rider said:


> What up pimpin?


Not much, just enjoying the holidays with family and friends. Just trying to keep on my car, which seems to be a never ending money pitt.


----------



## 509Rider

Maximus1959 said:


> I forgot to specify the engraving needs to be done by HERNAN ONLY. I won't use anyone else. And I am confussed on WTF kind of wheels the WWK is selling. Are these Zentihs? WWK specials? What? Please fill me in, because there are 10,000 random posts on layitlow regarding reals Zeniths vs fake Zeniths etc. All I want is some badd ass wheels. Thanks in advance! MP


Wwk wheels are the Og zeniths same build process same quality


----------



## Maximus1959

509Rider said:


> Wwk wheels are the Og zeniths same build process same quality


Good to know and I appreciate it. Charlie is a good guy and took care of me 12 years ago. Glad to hear he is still cranking out wheels. I will give them a call. Have a Merry XMas and a Happy New Year! I will give you a call when I hit Spokane/North Idaho soon.


----------



## 509Rider

Maximus1959 said:


> Good to know and I appreciate it. Charlie is a good guy and took care of me 12 years ago. Glad to hear he is still cranking out wheels. I will give them a call. Have a Merry XMas and a Happy New Year! I will give you a call when I hit Spokane/North Idaho soon.


You too bro, should be getting my wwk wheels in a couple weeks


----------



## Maximus1959

509Rider said:


> You too bro, should be getting my wwk wheels in a couple weeks


Nice! It is always exciting to look forward to a new part for your ride coming in the mail. I seem to be a mail system expert these days. Its like Xmas every month! Make sure you post em up for all of us to enjoy when you get them. Take care!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Maximus1959 said:


> I forgot to specify the engraving needs to be done by HERNAN ONLY. I won't use anyone else. And I am confussed on _*WTF kind of wheels the WWK is selling*_. Are these Zentihs? WWK specials? What? Please fill me in, because there are 10,000 random posts on layitlow regarding reals Zeniths vs fake Zeniths etc. All I want is some badd ass wheels. Thanks in advance! MP


it sells WIRE WHEEL KING OF CAMPBEL WHEELS homie!!
where Zs use to be made !!
you wont be disapointed!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

EXCANDALOW said:


> it sells WIRE WHEEL KING OF CAMPBEL WHEELS homie!!
> where Zs use to be made !!
> you wont be disapointed!!
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hollywood

Say boss can I please have a quote:

a set of ALL gloss black 100's with chrome nipples 13X7 to 98116?

Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Big Hollywood said:


> Say boss can I please have a quote:
> 
> a set of ALL gloss black 100's with chrome nipples 13X7 to 98116?
> 
> Thanks


AND MAXIMUS 1959

P.M.s, SENT


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

SOME 14X7 REV ALL CHROME BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO MIAMI FL 33016


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

509Rider said:


> Wwk wheels are the Og zeniths same build process same quality


TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> SOME 14X7 REV ALL CHROME BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO MIAMI FL 33016


CALL THE NUMBER LOWKO!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

James Craig's Shop in Campbell in the early 70's:wow:


----------



## 509Rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> James Craig's Shop in Campbell in the early 70's:wow:


Cool pic


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Nice pic WWK TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> James Craig's Shop in Campbell in the early 70's:wow:


TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HERE ARE SOME OUR NEW LOGOS FOR 2012
WITH MORE COLORS ON THE WORKS
LOGOS ARE NOW IN STOCK
HERE IS OUR 2ND MOST POPULAR




























DONT FOR GET OUR NUMBER ONE AND OUR THIRD BEST SELLERS


----------



## lone star

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> HERE ARE SOME OUR NEW LOGOS FOR 2012
> WITH MORE COLORS ON THE WORKS
> LOGOS ARE NOW IN STOCK
> HERE IS OUR 2ND MOST POPULAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT FOR GET OUR NUMBER ONE AND OUR THIRD BEST SELLERS


LOOKING GOOD WWK THE 2ND BEST SELLER IS MY PERSONAL FAVORITE BUT THEY ALL LOOK GOOD ALL LETTERS MATCHING AND UNIFORM CANT WAIT FOR THE OG THREE WING WITH SHORT EARS YOU WILL KILL EVERYBODY WITH THAT WWK TTT


----------



## 83MCinBmore

What's the prices on the 2nd most popular? Any other colors, thanks


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> James Craig's Shop in Campbell in the early 70's:wow:


CLASSIC CAMPBELL RIGHT THERE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Wire Wheel King said:


> HERE ARE SOME OUR NEW LOGOS FOR 2012
> WITH MORE COLORS ON THE WORKS
> LOGOS ARE NOW IN STOCK
> HERE IS OUR 2ND MOST POPULAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT FOR GET OUR NUMBER ONE AND OUR THIRD BEST SELLERS



Very Nice


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


TTT Jim Craigs Legend


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> HERE ARE SOME OUR NEW LOGOS FOR 2012
> WITH MORE COLORS ON THE WORKS
> LOGOS ARE NOW IN STOCK
> HERE IS OUR 2ND MOST POPULAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT FOR GET OUR NUMBER ONE AND OUR THIRD BEST SELLERS


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*
CARLOS CUANTO POR A SET OF THESE???
CALL ME!!!*


----------



## djnonsense

How much for a set of 13x7 reversed 72 spokes or 100 spokes with a 3 prong adapter & accessories set shipped to 75062?


----------



## ragtopman63

need a price on this knock offs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## anythingonwhlz

Charlie
I waiting on the quote for the 2 different sets of rims we talked about earlier
Thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:


how are we doing on them nipples???


----------



## ramiro6687

Don't know if you still make them but I saw a set of 60 spoke straight laced on here a while back, can you still make these? Can you do a custom spoke count?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MORE ON THE WORKS





































EASY MONEY HUBS BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

ramiro6687 said:


> Don't know if you still make them but I saw a set of 60 spoke straight laced on here a while back, can you still make these? Can you do a custom spoke count?


X2 Pm me please..thxz


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

ramiro6687 said:


> Don't know if you still make them but I saw a set of 60 spoke straight laced on here a while back, can you still make these? Can you do a custom spoke count?


I'd like to know also please pm if you can do 60 spokes


----------



## RdnLow63

Wire Wheel King said:


> HERE ARE SOME OUR NEW LOGOS FOR 2012
> WITH MORE COLORS ON THE WORKS
> LOGOS ARE NOW IN STOCK
> HERE IS OUR 2ND MOST POPULAR


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK and Hernan TTT


----------



## Hernan

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EASY MONEY HUBS BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I'd like to know also please pm if you can do 60 spokes



Please post some pix of this wheels


----------



## Sangre Latina

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


these are real nice :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ramiro6687 said:


> Don't know if you still make them but I saw a set of 60 spoke straight laced on here a while back, can you still make these? Can you do a custom spoke count?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## THESITUATION

CAN U PM ME A PRICE FOR SOME CHROME 72 CROSS LACE WITH LOCKING KNOCK OFFS TO TEXAS THANKS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE said:


> CAN U PM ME A PRICE FOR SOME CHROME 72 CROSS LACE WITH LOCKING KNOCK OFFS TO TEXAS THANKS



Pm sent


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

Can u pm a price on a set of locking kmock.offs with multy color chips to Texas


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PURPLE~HAZE said:


> Can u pm a price on a set of locking kmock.offs with multy color chips to Texas


 P.M. SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Thanks for taking the time to talk to me today Charlie ....can't wait to see saves wheels finished 

Keep up the great work


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

D-Cheeze said:


> Thanks for taking the time to talk to me today Charlie ....can't wait to see saves wheels finished
> 
> Keep up the great work


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EASY MONEY HUBS BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


price on a set 13x7 with engraving pm me please!:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

D-Cheeze said:


> Thanks for taking the time to talk to me today Charlie ....can't wait to see saves wheels finished
> 
> Keep up the great work


:wow:


----------



## califas

*







*

can u pm me a price for a set of 13X7 set of 5 straight lace 72 spokes chrome with candy oriantal blue nipples and hub and the ring on the kos with the locking kos​


----------



## Wire Wheel King

califas said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> can u pm me a price for a set of 13X7 set of 5 straight lace 72 spokes chrome with candy oriantal blue nipples and hub and the ring on the kos with the locking kos​


 P.M. SENT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> price on a set 13x7 with engraving pm me please!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the works

14"x7" reverse crosslace With engraving Front to back
Will post when finished


























[/SIZE]


----------



## SoCalLife

Wire Wheel King said:


>


How much for the KOs in the top picture with no chip shipped to 92078?
Thanks.


----------



## sic713

all i know is i love my wheels.. nota single issue with my order.. and they were done fast...perfect cond_tion_


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Looking for set of 13x7's 100 spoke straights, gold nipple, gold hub, chrome ring, gold 2 prog's.


----------



## adr94cadillac

How much for a set exactly like these


----------



## regal.1980

[/QUOTE]

I like these mint green ones. I need a quote on the same set up but yellow. 13 x 7 straight lace 72s with yellow ring on the hub and yellow spokes, yellow on the locking 2 wing ko. Shipped to 74129. Give me a quote on one set with part of the dish yellow(half closest to the spokes) and another quote with the all chrome dish, thanks.


----------



## JOHN818

Can you pm me the price for a set of 14-7 and 13-7 fully engraved thanks.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

PICKED UP ON SATURDAY GOING TO FRESNO,CA 
STARTED FROM RAW PARTS ON TUESDAY AND FINISHED ON FRIDAY
CUSTOMER DROVE 350 MILES ROUND TRIP AND WAS 100% SATISFIED
AND WE STILL HAD TIME TO LINE UP THE NIPPLES


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:yes:


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> PICKED UP ON SATURDAY GOING TO FRESNO,CA
> STARTED FROM RAW PARTS ON TUESDAY AND FINISHED ON FRIDAY
> CUSTOMER DROVE 350 MILES ROUND TRIP AND WAS 100% SATISFIED
> AND WE STILL HAD TIME TO LINE UP THE NIPPLES



less than a week....your killing it charlie


----------



## 509Rider

Got my wheels there fucking beautiful, thanks again Charlie your the man.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Looking good Campbell


----------



## green65

Can u send me a price on these wheels and knock off (green) send to 93015


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SHIPPED GOING TO SAN DIEGO
> 
> 5 MORE SETS ON THE WORKS . SORRY WHEELS CAN TAKE UP TO THREE WEEKS
> 
> TO BUILD


----------



## Sangre Latina

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14"x7" reverse crosslace With engraving Front to back
> Will post when finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]



Cant wait until there done:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*carlos give me a call porfabor !!
i want to discuss the rebuild of my series 2*_


----------



## bigjoe82

Wire Wheel King said:


> PICKED UP ON SATURDAY GOING TO FRESNO,CA
> STARTED FROM RAW PARTS ON TUESDAY AND FINISHED ON FRIDAY
> CUSTOMER DROVE 350 MILES ROUND TRIP AND WAS 100% SATISFIED
> AND WE STILL HAD TIME TO LINE UP THE NIPPLES



How much is something like this?


----------



## Centillac

:dunno: NO ANSWER YET??











hey homie how much something like this but straight/cross lace candy apple red 4-14x6 shipped to 60629
and how much extra would it be to engrave the name of the car on the hub thanks pm. heres a pic of the straight/cross lace rim. thanks


----------



## MIKES87

Wire Wheel King said:


> MORE ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EASY MONEY HUBS BY HERNAN :thumbsup:


can i get a price 4 a set like this 72s cross lace 13s all chrome ingraved....thanks!


----------



## Dawg752

Back TTT Wire Wheel King!!an yall still :machinegun:any other wire wheel company out there.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> price on a set 13x7 with engraving pm me please!:thumbsup:


:dunno::dunno::dunno:NO ANSWER YET??


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno:NO ANSWER YET??


Call him at the shop before 2:00 pm pacific time charlie doesnt come on here every day


----------



## toker1

Pm me a price for a set of locking ko's with multi color chips homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> PICKED UP ON SATURDAY GOING TO FRESNO,CA
> STARTED FROM RAW PARTS ON TUESDAY AND FINISHED ON FRIDAY
> CUSTOMER DROVE 350 MILES ROUND TRIP AND WAS 100% SATISFIED
> AND WE STILL HAD TIME TO LINE UP THE NIPPLES


IM NEXT !!!!


----------



## 505transplant

How much for some like this with no engraving on the spokes?


----------



## scanless

Got mine today!!! Thanks Charlie!!! No troubles or hassles and called to give updates!!! going to open the rest of the boxies soon:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

13' GOING TO A SOLO RIDER AND LAY IT LOW MEMBER

HE GOT THE 2ND SET OF OUR NEW LOGO

TWO MORE COLORS WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH



























14" cross lace GOING TO THEE ARTISTIC C.C. LOS ANGELES





























ON THE WORKS WILL POST WHEN COMPLETED



















14" STRAIGHT LACE


----------



## EXCANDALOW

WWK IS NOT MESSING AROUND!!
:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:tears:


----------



## ragtopman63

price on this rims 13"x72 cross lace black spokes same knock offs to 91911


----------



## IN YA MOUF

ragtopman63 said:


> need a price on this knock offs


i need a price on each of these pls.. shipped to 33527


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ragtopman63 said:


> price on this rims 13"x72 cross lace black spokes same knock offs to 91911



BOTH P.M.s SENT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ANY TAX TIME SPECIALS CHARLIE???:thumbsup:


----------



## silverseven

13x6 reversed,all chrome, cross laced, 60 spoke, two wing smooth knock off shipped to 90032?


----------



## IN YA MOUF

how much for a set of k/o's like this?? with a white and gold chip shipped to 33527


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> 13' GOING TO A SOLO RIDER AND LAY IT LOW MEMBER
> 
> HE GOT THE 2ND SET OF OUR NEW LOGO
> 
> TWO MORE COLORS WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" cross lace GOING TO THEE ARTISTIC C.C. LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS WILL POST WHEN COMPLETED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" STRAIGHT LACE


Damm that chrome is bright !!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## .TODD

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


72 spoke cross lace 13 inch all chrome powder coated spokes chrome nipples powder coated dish chrome lip 5 of them shipped to 18702?


----------



## IN YA MOUF

IN YA MOUF said:


> how much for a set of k/o's like this?? with a white and gold chip shipped to 33527


???


----------



## DanielDucati

Gonna pick up my Wire Wheel Kings Today!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT for some awsome customer service!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

IN YA MOUF said:


> how much for a set of k/o's like this?? with a white and gold chip shipped to 33527


those are zenith of cali, I don't think they make those


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DanielDucati said:


> Gonna pick up my Wire Wheel Kings Today!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT for some awsome customer service!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


you know the rules
pics or it didnt happen lowko


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS WILL POST WHEN COMPLETED









Shipped today going to a solo rider Scio, Oregon


----------



## DanielDucati

EXCANDALOW said:


> you know the rules
> pics or it didnt happen lowko


here's one of them....I just mounted the tires.......its too dark right now....will take some day pics tommorrow when I slap them on my daily that chavo just gold/silver leaf'd and stripped up...:thumbsup:....Im lovin' them thin spokes....


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

DanielDucati said:


> here's one of them....I just mounted the tires.......its too dark right now....will take some day pics tommorrow when I slap them on my daily that chavo just gold/silver leaf'd and stripped up...:thumbsup:....Im lovin' them thin spokes....


All those years of craftsmanship shows!!!


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Can you please PM me a price for a set like this 13x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MAKIN MONEY said:


> those are zenith of cali, I don't think they make those


 We have plenty We sell them on our wheels our wheels only


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> We have plenty We sell them on our wheels our wheels only


:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DanielDucati said:


> here's one of them....I just mounted the tires.......its too dark right now....will take some day pics tommorrow when I slap them on my daily that chavo just gold/silver leaf'd and stripped up...:thumbsup:....Im lovin' them thin spokes....


yes sir please do!!


----------



## HaZiaN808

Can I get a price quote on these shipped to 96817?


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC.

NICE WORK WIRE WHEEL KING...:wow:


----------



## bigjoe82

HaZiaN808 said:


> Can I get a price quote on these shipped to 96817?


X2, with 72 spoke cross lace 13 inch all chrome, shipped to 92656


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Can you please PM me a price for a set like this 13x7








[/QUOTE]


----------



## EXCANDALOW

We have plenty We sell them on our wheels our wheels only 
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJ Englewood

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> Can you please PM me a price for a set like this 13x7


[/QUOTE]


hey can you guys do these in 18 or 20s ?


----------



## Bones 87

HOW MUCH FOR A CHROME SET OF 13X7S WITH TIRES?


----------



## HaZiaN808

HaZiaN808 said:


> Can I get a price quote on these shipped to 96817?


???


----------



## armadillo-man

EXCANDALOW said:


> We have plenty We sell them on our wheels our wheels only


[/QUOTE]

how much shipped all crome with tires to 53219


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Bones 87 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A CHROME SET OF 13X7S WITH TIRES?


HE JUST DOES WHEELS HOMIE!!


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

:inout:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Baddest wheels on the planet being made in Campbell since the 70s


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Ser-2 Engraved large k-offs for sale
ONLY INTERESTED BUYERS ONLY
P.M.s ONLY


----------



## 509Rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> Ser-2 Engraved large k-offs for sale
> ONLY INTERESTED BUYERS ONLY
> P.M.s ONLY


Holy shit Charlie, those are sick


----------



## lone star

charlie is a good guy and has great communication. i searched for months for the 3 prong, fluted and recessed dayton spinners with no luck so i settled for 3 prong fluted non recessed and sent them to him to recess for me. price was right, and very accurate work. called me when he got them, called me when he finished them. cant be beat that. will do business again.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> Ser-2 Engraved large k-offs for sale
> ONLY INTERESTED BUYERS ONLY
> P.M.s ONLY



CUANTO !!!
PM ME!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

EXCANDALOW said:


> yes sir please do!!


TTT For Wire Wheel King!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Can I get a price quote on these shipped to 96817?[/QUOTE]


----------



## qbass

Can I get a price quote on set like this 
13 J7











and set like this
13 J7 









shipped to 10150?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Awesome wheels!


----------



## low4ever

qbass said:


> Can I get a price quote on set like this
> 13 J7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and set like this
> 13 J7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipped to 10150?


Nice gold


----------



## manniefresh

qbass said:


> Can I get a
> 13 J7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipped to 10150?


 how much for a set of these blues shipped to 89148?


----------



## lone star

charlie, got the package today, very happy. always calls with updates and shipped with insurance. will do business again soon


----------



## Ant63ss

lone star said:


> charlie, got the package today, very happy. always calls with updates and shipped with insurance. will do business again soon


When can I expect my package?


----------



## lil_k85

how much for a set of 13x7 72 crossed laced gold hub and nipple shipped to 46168


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Big Poppa

What's up Charlie, just want to know what size chips fit your knock offs with the five hex bolts. 2.5" or 2.25". Thanks.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Big Poppa said:


> What's up Charlie, just want to know what size chips fit your knock offs with the five hex bolts. 2.5" or 2.25". Thanks.


2.25"


----------



## qbass

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


TTT ?


Why do not you answer either here or in a PM?


----------



## de_fec_tive84

How much for a set 13x7 reversed shipped to 53403?


----------



## 925rider

qbass said:


> TTT ?
> 
> 
> Why do not you answer either here or in a PM?



you have to call his shop...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

de_fec_tive84 said:


> How much for a set 13x7 reversed shipped to 53403?



P.M.SENT

AND YES IT IS MORE EASY TO CALL THE SHOP

I am on here only a few days a week


----------



## 1SEXY80

qbass said:


> Can I get a price quote on set like this
> 13 J7
> 
> 
> 
> and set like this
> 13 J7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipped to 10150?


 NICE


----------



## freddielokoz

I need a Quote on 15' reversed 100 spoke candy blue lip, nips, and hubs, and bowtie knocks with tires sent to 92363
and a separate quote on all chrome 15' reversed with tires bowtie knocks pm me


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

What's the ticket on all chrome 14x7 with white eagle 
emblems?


----------



## DanielDucati

TTT For Wire Wheel King!!!!!Better Clearance Offset than New Daytons.:thumbsup:......I roll both and I got to say quality is a tie...


----------



## TheHerif

I have a 63 impla and need 13,7 wire wheels can jou send me a offer.

Thanks,


----------



## D-Cheeze

Absolutely amazing .... Gonna get there tires on in the morning .... Great work Charlie and Benny


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

D-Cheeze said:


> Absolutely amazing .... Gonna get there tires on in the morning .... Great work Charlie and Benny


Engraving is pure perfection


----------



## 925rider

D-Cheeze said:


> Absolutely amazing .... Gonna get there tires on in the morning .... Great work Charlie and Benny


:worship::worship:dont give him the hammer rich..you dont want those k/os getting hit


----------



## Ragtop Ted

D-Cheeze said:


> Absolutely amazing .... Gonna get there tires on in the morning .... Great work Charlie and Benny



Beautiful. Jim Craig would be proud.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wrapped them in some rubber


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 509Rider

Sick


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Hard to beat that


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:wow:VERY VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

what are they going on lowkos!!
very nice wheels!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

EXCANDALOW said:


> what are they going on lowkos!!
> very nice wheels!!!


There going to the prez of luxurious in Montreal ....My boy king Dave !!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Boxed proper and hEading for Canada today


----------



## Galaxywirewheels

orale.....:420:


----------



## Sangre Latina

Wire Wheel King said:


> On the works
> 
> 14"x7" reverse crosslace With engraving Front to back
> Will post when finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


cant wait for these to come out also :drama:


----------



## 73loukat

EXCANDALOW said:


> Can I get a price quote on these shipped to 96817?


[/QUOTE]Charlie,what size chips are these/?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-Cheeze said:


> Wrapped them in some rubber


looking great Rich thanks brother!!!!! Also thanks to Bennie and Charlie for the great work!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-Cheeze said:


> There going to the prez of luxurious in Montreal ....My boy king Dave !!


thanks again Rich!!!


----------



## 73loukat

D-Cheeze said:


> Absolutely amazing .... Gonna get there tires on in the morning .... Great work Charlie and Benny


 deep detail


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Sangre Latina said:


> cant wait for these to come out also :drama:



















:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:


Damn that gold looks nice with the all that engraving looks real good as usual


----------



## BigRob84

Nothing but love for this OG company


----------



## EXCANDALOW

homie you not playing around!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

BigRob84 said:


> View attachment 442289
> 
> Nothing but love for this OG company


Orale homie I seen u post this pic wth a iPhone I been tryn 2 post mines wth my iphone4S but just don't know how !!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


> homie you not playing around!!!


----------



## BigRob84

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale homie I seen u post this pic wth a iPhone I been tryn 2 post mines wth my iphone4S but just don't know how !!


Sorry homie, I downloaded my pics from my iPhone 4S to my computer then I uploaded my pic onto to Lay it Low. I don't know how to do it from my iPhone either


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:


Looking good,nice work 



BigRob84 said:


> View attachment 442289
> 
> Nothing but love for this OG company


U must be a faithful customer  I like it,very clean lines,who did your tat homie?


----------



## leg46y

Do these ko's have a name yet or what do you guys call them?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BigRob84 said:


> View attachment 442289
> 
> Nothing but love for this OG company


I like that!!!!!


----------



## Sangre Latina

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:


:worship: :run: very Happy going to look nice on the nine cant wait til there done, this will be the third time you do my wheels and I can't say anything bad about you guys, you always come through keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Sangre Latina said:


> :worship: :run: very Happy going to look nice on the nine cant wait til there done, this will be the third time you do my wheels and I _*can't say anything bad about you guys*_, you always come through keep up the good work :thumbsup:


:werd:


----------



## BigRob84

73loukat said:


> Looking good,nice work
> 
> U must be a faithful customer  I like it,very clean lines,who did your tat homie?


Yes I'm am! Since I was a teen I always dreamed of having a set of Zeniths! :biggrin:
A guy out here in Modesto named Atul did my tat for me.


66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I like that!!!!!


Thanks Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

BigRob84 said:


> Sorry homie, I downloaded my pics from my iPhone 4S to my computer then I uploaded my pic onto to Lay it Low. I don't know how to do it from my iPhone either


Orale kool homie thou u did it st8 frm ur iPhone !!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

[/QUOTE]


WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK
ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea
KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL 









HOPE TO BE YOU ALL THERE W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

[/[/URL][/QUOTE[/URL]]


----------



## BigRob84

EXCANDALOW said:


> [/[/URL][/QUOTE[/URL]]


 :thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: TTT


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## Sangre Latina

EXCANDALOW said:


> :werd:


this even more werd Jose and not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat

EXCANDALOW said:


> [/[/URL][/QUOTE[/URL]]


Nice:thumbsup:
For sale/????


Sangre Latina said:


> this even more werd Jose and not for sale :biggrin:


OG's  I'v never seen that Zenith stamp before :wow:


----------



## lone star

Ive seen it on some daytom looking 3 wing swept....nice set.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Sangre Latina said:


> this even more werd Jose and not for sale :biggrin:


got some like that too!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE WILL BE POSTING THE 13" 72 SPOKE FOR THE RAFFLE THIS COMING WEEK
ALSO THERE WILL BE EVENT T-SHIRTS FOR SALE $15.00 ea
KIDS MEDIUM THRU ADULT 3-XL 









HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE W.W.K.


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## DELGADO58

These are mines


----------



## DELGADO58

Charlie, left u a pm


----------



## DELGADO58

DELGADO58 said:


> These are mines












Og 2nd series,, my bro bought back in 94,


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks for the chips today charlie ...I appreciate it !!:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

73loukat said:


> Nice:thumbsup:
> For sale/????


you know everything is for sale at the right price!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DELGADO58 said:


> These are mines


nice:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

D-Cheeze said:


> thanks for the chips today charlie ...I appreciate it !!:thumbsup:


queso you know the rules!!!
fotos oh no paso!!!
:wow::biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


> queso you know the rules!!!
> fotos oh no paso!!!
> :wow::biggrin:


lol....TTT FOR WWK


----------



## D-Cheeze

EXCANDALOW said:


> queso you know the rules!!!
> fotos oh no paso!!!
> :wow::biggrin:


Last set of N.o.s. 2.25 .... Not the right color but it's easily changed


----------



## EXCANDALOW

D-Cheeze said:


> Last set of N.o.s. 2.25 .... Not the right color but it's easily changed


maannnnnnnn i need to see how you change the color on these so easy cuz i have tried a few and got some done but it wasnt easy!!
please explian don Queso!!


----------



## 73loukat

DELGADO58 said:


> These are mines


OG's with the stars,and engraved too :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

EXCANDALOW said:


> maannnnnnnn i need to see how you change the color on these so easy cuz i have tried a few and got some done but it wasnt easy!!
> please explian don Queso!!


According to charlie you use aircraft stripper to remove the orginal paint .....then gonna use one shot lettering paint to repaint .....havnt done it myself but gonna ...have to see how it goes


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:worship::worship::worship:
TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ANY ONE NEEDS A SET I HAVE THEM

THEY COME WITH WHITE OG CAMPBELL LOGOS 

THEY ARE NOT CHEAP $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## firme63ragtop

Wire Wheel King said:


> ANY ONE NEEDS A SET I HAVE THEM
> 
> THEY COME WITH WHITE OG CAMPBELL LOGOS
> 
> THEY ARE NOT CHEAP $$$$$$$$$$$$$


 HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 66801 ?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ANY ONE NEEDS A SET I HAVE THEM
> 
> THEY COME WITH WHITE OG CAMPBELL LOGOS
> 
> THEY ARE NOT CHEAP $$$$$$$$$$$$$


TOO BAD THERE GOLD!!
:nosad:


----------



## 3X2_59DROP

Herman the German had to have engraved these bad boys.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> nice:wow:


Who did the engraving


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TO


















THE








TOP


----------



## JUIC'D64

price on super swepts


----------



## DanielDucati

badass!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL63VIVE

DanielDucati said:


> badass!!!!:thumbsup:



SIK


----------



## EL63VIVE

IMAG0205.jpg (306.5 KB) double gold..


----------



## EL63VIVE

Wire Wheel King said:


> TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP


 nice post charlie


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Ahhhh.. Chevy's & Zz.. 
Does it get any better??


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## D-Cheeze

EL63VIVE said:


>


bada$$


----------



## EXCANDALOW

X63


----------



## Sangre Latina

Mark and Wire Wheel King and Crew, wheels came out tight thank you for another great set of wheels and Mark got to give you more props thank you for going that extra mile for the delivery today also gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## MR.59

DanielDucati said:


> badass!!!!:thumbsup:


I NEED A SET OF PLAN ONES IN CHROME CASH WAITING FOR THE RIGHT SET, (NO HAMMERED EDGES)


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt for the King


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Sangre Latina said:


> Mark and Wire Wheel King and Crew, wheels came out tight thank you for another great set of wheels and Mark got to give you more props thank you for going that extra mile for the delivery today also gracias :thumbsup:


I LOVE THESE THE ENGRAVING IS BAD ASS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I LOVE THESE THE ENGRAVING IS BAD ASS !!!!!!!!!!


Here are some other pics


----------



## Sangre Latina

Wire Wheel King said:


> Here are some other pics


thank you guys again very happy with the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## EL63VIVE

Wire Wheel King said:


> Here are some other pics


 Fucken SIK


----------



## west coast ridaz

Wire Wheel King said:


> ANY ONE NEEDS A SET I HAVE THEM
> 
> THEY COME WITH WHITE OG CAMPBELL LOGOS
> 
> THEY ARE NOT CHEAP $$$$$$$$$$$$$


how much


----------



## texmex

How much pm me


----------



## texas12064

I need some 13x7 100 spoke candy blue dish, and candy blue spokes with a two bar zenith style knockoff with the chip recess. Price?


----------



## texas12064

Oh yeah shipped to Oklahoma city 73115. And what's the time frame?


----------



## Sangre Latina

Gracias Mark and Wire Wheel King here are the pics you requested wheels mounted on the car


----------



## black1962impala

picked up this real nice rim for $100 series 2 matches my other 4 uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mounted these up today .... Very nice work Charlie


----------



## EXCANDALOW

D-Cheeze said:


> Mounted these up today .... Very nice work Charlie


DON QUESO QUE LLANTAS SON ESAS?
NICE WHEELS AND TIRES!!


----------



## MrBowtie

Charlie what size chips fit your engraved two way knock offs 2 1/2 or 2 1/4? Let me know thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

EXCANDALOW said:


> DON QUESO QUE LLANTAS SON ESAS?
> NICE WHEELS AND TIRES!!


Yeah there real nice .... There bobby locos from San Jo luxurious


----------



## black1962impala

what brand tire is this?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

black1962impala said:


> what brand tire is this?


look like marshalls??


----------



## D-Cheeze

black1962impala said:


> what brand tire is this?





EXCANDALOW said:


> look like marshalls??


thats what they are .....hadnt seen them in person before .....i like them there real skinny like the firestones


----------



## latinxs

EXCANDALOW said:


> DON QUESO QUE LLANTAS SON ESAS?
> NICE WHEELS AND TIRES!!


 Marshalls


----------



## EXCANDALOW

cool thats what im running i like them!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE ARE NO LONGER SUPPLYING RAW HUBS,K-OFFS OR OUTTER BANDS
FOR CUSTOMERS WHO WANT TO DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING
ENDING MARCH 19-2012 THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE NO LONGER SUPPLYING RAW HUBS,K-OFFS OR OUTTER BANDS
> FOR CUSTOMERS WHO WANT TO DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING
> ENDING MARCH 19-2012 THANKS W.W.K.


HOW MUCH ARE A SET RAW SUPER SWEPT 3 BARS?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE NO LONGER SUPPLYING RAW HUBS,K-OFFS OR OUTTER BANDS
> FOR CUSTOMERS WHO WANT TO DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING
> ENDING MARCH 19-2012 THANKS W.W.K.


:facepalm::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE

[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322761-san-jose-blvd-nights-2012-a.html
[/URL]
http://www.facebook.com/events/344078182269131/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/296752-san-jose-blvd-nights-11.html LAST YEAR PICS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> you know everything is for sale at the right price!!
> :biggrin:


Cuanto señor Escandalow?

What's the right price?


----------



## Big Poppa

Hey what's up WIRE WHEEL KING!!! Can you post who does your OG ZENITH engraving and can you post some pics of this persons work??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*built in late 80s early 90s and still look good!!!
:yes:*
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## CustomMachines

EXCANDALOW said:


> *built in late 80s early 90s and still look good!!!
> :yes:*


:thumbsup: never seen hubmountings like that, is that just oldskool or are there still wheels out there like that?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CustomMachines said:


> :thumbsup: never seen hubmountings like that, is that just oldskool or are there still wheels out there like that?


they are og old school series 2 zenith wheels


----------



## Shady_Grady

How much on 5. 2 bars raw ?


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## spook

what kind of hammers do you have(weight) im looking for some beefy ones. pic would be nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT VIEJTOS








:thumbsup:








:thumbsup:








:thumbsup:








:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

That set going to Traffic Nor Cal looks real good


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO TRAFFIC C.C NORCAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 5 more set to go


carlos and wwk crew dont mess around!!


----------



## black1962impala




----------



## black1962impala

my rims getting engraved by scooby up in OR


----------



## EXCANDALOW

DON PANCHO!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> DON PANCHO!!!


That's the man right there probably can outlace anybody in the world with his eyes closed you better ask somebody


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That's the man right there probably can outlace anybody in the world with his eyes closed you better ask somebody


agreed!!
cool OG!


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## black1962impala

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE ARE NO LONGER SUPPLYING RAW HUBS,K-OFFS OR OUTTER BANDS
FOR CUSTOMERS WHO WANT TO DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING
ENDING MARCH 19-2012 THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow:


----------



## toker1

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That set going to Traffic Nor Cal looks real good


TTTT!!!!


----------



## MR. SIXTY

EL63VIVE said:


>


----------



## gus65ss

how much you want for the knockoffs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EL63VIVE

gus65ss said:


> how much you want for the knockoffs


Not for sale


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CHARLIE YOU SAID NEXT FRIDAY RIGHT???!!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE NO LONGER SUPPLYING RAW HUBS,K-OFFS OR OUTTER BANDS
> FOR CUSTOMERS WHO WANT TO DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING
> ENDING MARCH 19-2012 THANKS W.W.K.


DOOMS DAY:chuck:


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme

How much for 24" all golds?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

EXCANDALOW said:


> *CHARLIE YOU SAID NEXT FRIDAY RIGHT???!!*


_*4/20/2012 ?
:thumbsup:*_


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the works


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## 1SJESR

TO THE TOP!
THANKS FOR THE MULTI'S CHARLIE!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

1SJESR said:


> TO THE TOP!
> THANKS FOR THE MULTI'S CHARLIE!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Very clean WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED
GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## black1962impala

Zenith is always on top of the comp!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

black1962impala said:


> Zenith is always on top of the comp!


Agreed at least Zenith of Campbell


----------



## BLACK WIDOW 62

:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Agreed at least Zenith of Campbell


WIRE WHEEL KING'S ZENITHS!!
FIXED!
:biggrin:
:drama:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING'S ZENITHS!!
> FIXED!
> :biggrin:
> :drama:


Agreed


----------



## Voodoo64

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*THEY WERE BOUGHT IN 1994 AND NEVER INSTALLED OR MOUNTED AND NOW IN MY STASH!!*_
:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*THEY WERE BOUGHT IN 1994 AND NEVER INSTALLED OR MOUNTED AND NOW IN MY STASH!!*_
> :biggrin:


----------



## mikescustoms

:run:que pedo con estos?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

mikescustoms said:


> :run:que pedo con estos?


son los del 59 oh 57:biggrin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*THEY WERE BOUGHT IN 1994 AND NEVER INSTALLED OR MOUNTED AND NOW IN MY STASH!!*_
> :biggrin:


nice find


----------



## 38 pic-up

*rims*

nice find bro



EXCANDALOW said:


> _*THEY WERE BOUGHT IN 1994 AND NEVER INSTALLED OR MOUNTED AND NOW IN MY STASH!!*_
> :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

38 pic-up said:


> nice find bro


thanks to my homie* TONY-G!!
:worship:
*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

38 pic-up said:


> nice find bro


ON WORKING ON SOME 2~WINGS GOLD ONES HE HAS NOW!!
:naughty::x::dunno::roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> nice find


IT WAS MY HOMIE WHO CAME UP ON THIS AND GAVE ME A HELL OF A DEAL!!
:werd:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


> IT WAS MY HOMIE WHO CAME UP ON THIS AND GAVE ME A HELL OF A DEAL!!
> :werd:


TTT for the hook up


----------



## EXCANDALOW

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> TTT for the hook up


:h5:


----------



## sj_sharx4




----------



## UCETAH

MIKE THATS WHATS UP!


sj_sharx4 said:


>


----------



## black1962impala

almost ready for u charlie


----------



## black1962impala

almost ready for u charlie /Users/abel_dog_hommie/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2012/Apr 26, 2012_2/photo.JPG /Users/abel_dog_hommie/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2012/Apr 26, 2012/photo 2.JPG


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## sgtwolfhound

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. CENTRAL VALLEY


How much are a set of these shipped to 31313 and how long would it take to get them made?
Thanks Brother


----------



## Wire Wheel King

sj_sharx4 said:


>


MADE BY THE WIRE WHEEL KING_______ OUR OG SERIES TWO :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE OFFER YOUR CLUB NAME OR YOUR CHOICE ON OUR HUBS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE OFFER YOUR CLUB NAME OR YOUR CHOICE ON OUR HUBS


_*NICE ONE OF THESE DAYS IM ORDER SOME WITH MY CLUB NAME ON IT!!
*_


----------



## topless_66

Just wanted to drop a line to say thank you Charlie. Your a good business man.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

* 








IN MEMORY OF JAMES CRAIG 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++5/5/06+++++++++++++++++++


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN MEMORY OF JAMES CRAIG
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++5/5/06+++++++++++++++++++


:worship::angel::thumbsup:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for some dayton adapters 5 lug universel with Gold K/Os Daytons also


----------



## wiresandtires

Charlie nice work on the wheels.
pm me want to touch base with you.


----------



## sj_sharx4

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much for some dayton adapters 5 lug universel with Gold K/Os Daytons also


Your best bet would be to hit up dayton wire wheels. Only time they see daytons is for restoring and maintenance which means they still dont see the adapters and knockoffs


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN MEMORY OF JAMES CRAIG
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++5/5/06+++++++++++++++++++


 RiP James Craig


----------



## Wire Wheel King

INSPIRATIONS C.C SAN JOSE MEMBER
JUST PICKED UP SOME NEW SHOES


----------



## Ragtop Ted

R.I.P. James Craig.

Remember how he used to answer the phone?


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZENITH !!!


----------



## locorider

Man, I think they underestimated the Campbell name. WWK is cool, but CAMPBELL WIRE WHEELS woulda been real cool.:biggrin:

TTT for WWK!!!

RIP MR CRAIG


----------



## 925rider

Wire Wheel King said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN MEMORY OF JAMES CRAIG
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++5/5/06+++++++++++++++++++



:angel:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice wheels


----------



## Hernan

:inout:


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

locorider said:


> Man, I think they underestimated the Campbell name. WWK is cool, but CAMPBELL WIRE WHEELS woulda been real cool.:biggrin:
> 
> TTT for WWK!!!
> 
> RIP MR CRAIG



I agree....Campbell Wire Wheels does sound cool.....either way the super swept ko's and quality of wheels are unmatched.....


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Hernan said:


> :inout:
> 
> View attachment 477805
> 
> 
> View attachment 477806


Very nice engraving


----------



## magana75

Hernan said:


> :inout:
> 
> View attachment 477805
> 
> 
> View attachment 477806


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION

Can u pm me a price for a set of 72 cross lace 13x7 chrome with locking kos and multy color chips to TX 76105 and whats the turn around time and how much down or all up front Gracias.


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## black1962impala

thanks charlie love the way they came out



Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO USO C.C. SAN JOSE
> 
> 14" ser-two 2-202 modified double cross lace


----------



## 88 LAc

How much for some like these in 13"s, and do you sell tire's with Rim's ?


Wire Wheel King said:


> INSPIRATIONS C.C SAN JOSE MEMBER
> JUST PICKED UP SOME NEW SHOES


----------



## 925rider

88 LAc said:


> How much for some like these in 13"s, and do you sell tire's with Rim's ?



series twos havent been made in many years...you need to have your own set to get redone


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Would you please give me a quote, how much it would cost to make these 13s?

*Price for all Gold Wheels (barrel, nipples, spokes, and hub)?

*and Price for all Center Golds (Gold nipples, Spokes and Hub)?

Thanks in advance.*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Would you please give me a quote, how much it would cost to make these 13s?
> 
> *Price for *all Gold *Wheels (barrel, nipples, spokes, and hub)?
> 
> *and Price for all Center Golds (Gold nipples, Spokes and Hub)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.*


:facepalm:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO USO C.C. SAN JOSE

14" ser-two 2-202 modified double cross lace


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 73loukat

Need an update Charlie :dunno: give me a call


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> :facepalm:


:angry:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :angry:


:biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO RONNIES ELECTRONICS SOUTHERN CALIF


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## magana75




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## southsiderider

how for much for a set 13x7 for impala just like these in white


----------



## southsiderider

and these also need price


----------



## Wire Wheel King

southsiderider said:


> View attachment 486512
> and theses also need price


 P.M. SENT


----------



## 48221

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


how much for a set of these ko's with a white chip?

pm me please


----------



## eddie73

How much 4 13+7 chrome n engraved


----------



## chopperdogg69

Pink 13x7?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

chopperdogg69 said:


> Pink 13x7?


E-BAY , EDDIE 73.AND CHOPPERDOG69 P.M,S SENT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 88 LAc

southsiderider said:


> View attachment 486512
> and these also need price


 PM me Price on these w/ tires 13x7. Thanx.


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Hey Charlie, don't forget, you still owe me ONE knock-off!!! Thanks & have a great weekend.:wave:


----------



## maguilera63

Hey charley, I also want those with the band in white, rims only, no adapters or knock offs. pm me


----------



## ray-13

Good Looking Out Mark.. Cant Wait To See How My Second Pair Come Out....:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> On the works


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ray-13 said:


> Good Looking Out Mark.. Cant Wait To See How My Second Pair Come Out....:thumbsup:


WHO


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ray-13 said:


> Good Looking Out Mark.. Cant Wait To See How My Second Pair Come Out....:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro I let you know when there ready .......Thanks for the bussines.....


----------



## low4life.toyo

Need a set of all chrome 13x7 reverse whats the price


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking great Charlie!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:roflmao:


----------



## Cruising Ink

I send you a pm homie not sure if you got it


----------



## KURSED1

southsiderider said:


> View attachment 486512
> and these also need price


How mush?


----------



## biggie84

KURSED1 said:


> How mush?


X2.


----------



## calitos62

Wire Wheel King said:


> MADE BY THE WIRE WHEEL KING_______ OUR OG SERIES TWO :thumbsup:


Pm me price on 13x7 just like this!! Thanks..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

calitos62 said:


> Pm me price on 13x7 just like this!! Thanks..



IF YOU ARE INTERESTED CALL THE SHOP THEY ARE AS MUCH AS 3-SETS IN CHROME $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Voodoo64

Whats up Charlie Let me know as soon as u ship mine out thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62

Wire Wheel King said:


> IF YOU ARE INTERESTED CALL THE SHOP THEY ARE AS MUCH AS 3-SETS IN CHROME $$$$$$$$$$$


I try a couple times but no answer!! Pm me price on the chrome ones!! Thanks..


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


> :drama:


pullin a late nighter jose?.....:fool2:lol


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ

southsiderider said:


> how for much for a set 13x7 for impala just like these in white
> View attachment 486508


How much for exact set 14x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## topless_66

Sup Wire Wheel King.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## Ant63ss




----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO SHORTIES HYDRALICS HOUSTON, TEXAS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SHORTIES HYDRALICS HOUSTON, TEXAS


Holly Mother Of God :wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LUXURIOUS NORCAL


----------



## Inked1

Wire Wheel King said:


> LUXURIOUS NORCAL


 man, shits like art homie, Zs are nothing at all!! TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> LUXURIOUS NORCAL


nice


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Wire Wheel King said:


> LUXURIOUS NORCAL


BADD ASS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CHARLE CALL ME


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> LUXURIOUS NORCAL












FINISHED AND PICKED UP

ALL OF THE LUXURIOUS CHAPTERS HAS OUR WHEELS




























THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wire Wheel King said:


> LUXURIOUS NORCAL



is this engraved by Hernan also.....kinda looks like a different style?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND PICKED UP
> 
> ALL OF THE LUXURIOUS CHAPTERS HAS OUR WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


badd asss charlie!!
keep up the badd ass work!!


----------



## 73loukat

Charlie,call me or hit me back with update on my set,thanks :nicoderm:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

5DEUCE said:


> is this engraved by Hernan also.....kinda looks like a different style?


No..It's done by a different engraver.. The style is a LiL different..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND PICKED UP
> 
> ALL OF THE LUXURIOUS CHAPTERS HAS OUR WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Them wheels are out of this world. 

:wow:


----------



## big john 66

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND PICKED UP
> 
> ALL OF THE LUXURIOUS CHAPTERS HAS OUR WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Charlie thanks for all the hard work it won't be the last set I buy. See you in 2-3 months????????


----------



## Blue94cady

GREAT WHITE said:


> No..It's done by a different engraver.. The style is a LiL different..


Looks like jaime castañeda ?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Blue94cady said:


> Looks like jaime castañeda ?


Out of LA?


----------



## Blue94cady

Yes


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Blue94cady said:


> Looks like jaime castañeda ?





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Out of LA?





Blue94cady said:


> Yes


:yes:... THATS WHO DOES ALL MY STUFF.. I JUST LIKE THAT STYLE..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Blue94cady said:


> Yes


I knew it.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

GREAT WHITE said:


> :yes:... THATS WHO DOES ALL MY STUFF.. I JUST LIKE THAT STYLE..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Hernan

5DEUCE said:


> is this engraved by Hernan also.....kinda looks like a different style?


They are not engraved by me. I could be wrong but it sure does looks like Jaimes Castenadas work based out of Los Angeles area.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Hernan,s Engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

charlie have a few set to deliver for restore!!
ill take to you friday ....I HOPE!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO EXCANDALOW C.C CALIFORNIA





































14" cross lace going to a solo rider SAN JOSE, CALIFORNIA
and some premium sportways


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Those are bad asss....for who!¡


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

SOLD


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> SOLD


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> SOLD


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So are super swepts back in stock?


----------



## 925rider

old stock


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP  DROVE A LOG WAY TO GET THEM

GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA SOLO RIDER

THANKS JUAN


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wave:T
T  T


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*see you friday lowko!!
*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> *see you friday lowko!!
> *


Another trip?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Another trip?



ocupas algo?


----------



## L4YNLO

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND PICKED UP
> 
> ALL OF THE LUXURIOUS CHAPTERS HAS OUR WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


HOW MUCH EXACTLY SAME shipped to 90221??? Can I get a price 13's n 14's


----------



## L4YNLO

L4YNLO said:


> HOW MUCH EXACTLY SAME shipped to 90221??? Can I get a price 13's n 14's


And 3 BAR KNOCK OFF


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS
EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP SUPER SWEPT K-OFFS
> EXCANDALOW CAR CLUB




Nice!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MD64IMP

Hi, looking for 72 straight lace with black and chrome spokes. Chrome rim, tu-tone center with name engraved. Any pics and prices? Thanks!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

WE GOT THEM YET CHARLIE??


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP  DROVE A LOG WAY TO GET THEM
> 
> GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA SOLO RIDER
> 
> THANKS JUAN


CANT WAIT FOR MINE TO GET DONE :nicoderm:Waiting on your call Charlie


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_* CHIIPS IN CARLOS?*_


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## El Gato Negro

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP  DROVE A LOG WAY TO GET THEM
> 
> GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA SOLO RIDER
> 
> THANKS JUAN


How much do these run with the same knock off no chips....


----------



## El Gato Negro

13x7s


----------



## johnnie65

ttt for some badd ass wheels!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> _* CHIIPS IN CARLOS?*_


:yessad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> :yessad:


:scrutinize:??
ill call you tomorrow homie!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## EXCANDALOW

FORGOT TO CALL YOOU!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## ABRAXASS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Do we have to be present to win raffle?????


----------



## EXCANDALOW

GOT MY MULTI~COLOR CHIPS TODAY CHARLIE YO ARE DA MAN!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

A little off low riding

The wheels we built are going on a $85000.00 silver shadow rolls royce



















The big sister of the ser-II


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> A little off low riding
> 
> The wheels we built are going on a $85000.00 silver shadow rolls royce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big sister of the ser-II


*now those are old school!!!
NICE!!*


----------



## EL63VIVE

Wire Wheel King said:


> cool


----------



## flaked85

HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS IN PEARL WHITE WITH CHROME SPOKES.LMK


----------



## implala66

Charlie got any more of this 2 1/4 for sale????


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST A REMINDER WE ARE NO LONGER LETTING CUSTOMERS DO THERE OWN ENGRAVING.
PREPARING THE WHEELS REMOVING SHARP EGDES, EXTRA POLISHING AND AND REMOVING SCRATCHES

AFTER ENGRAVING IS INCLUDED WITH OUR OWN ENGRAVING NO EXCEPTIONS. 

WE OFFER A NICE QUALITY ENGRAVING  THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON,TEXAS

TWO SETS
NO REDEO,S ALL NEW


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> On THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON,TEXAS
> 
> TWO SETS
> NO REDEO,S ALL NEW



Oh my Good Lord!!!!!

:wow:

:fool2:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> On THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON,TEXAS
> 
> TWO SETS
> NO REDEO,S ALL NEW


*ONE DAY ILL BE ABLE TO AFFORD A SET LIKE THIS!!*


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> price include chips and accs?


How much for these purple wheels 14x7 crosslace


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> *ONE DAY ILL BE ABLE TO AFFORD A SET LIKE THIS!!*


What are you talking about?

You already have some OG ones!

:scrutinize:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> You already have some OG ones!
> 
> :scrutinize:


PERO NO X~LACE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> PERO NO X~LACE


Yeah the mofos are bad!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Just Finished , ready to ship, HOUSTON BOUND

GOING TO MEMBER OF LATIN KUSTOMS C.C PASADENA, TEXAS

MORE TEXAS ORDERS TO GO THANKS FROM W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just Finished , ready to ship, HOUSTON BOUND
> 
> GOING TO MEMBER OF LATIN KUSTOMS C.C PASADENA, TEXAS
> 
> MORE TEXAS ORDERS TO GO THANKS FROM W.W.K.


DAUM!!
TWO SET!!



LUCKY!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> On THE WORKS GOING TO HOUSTON,TEXAS
> 
> TWO SETS
> NO REDEO,S ALL NEW


These are like jewelry, what does one set cost? X lace in a 13?


----------



## Big Hollywood

Are these the same offsets as Daytons? Need to fit skirts 

Price please for 13" x-lace, black spokes, locking knockoffs + adapters and black/chrome chips to 98116


----------



## CustomMachines

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Oh my Good Lord!!!!!
> 
> :wow:
> 
> :fool2:



X2, damnnn..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> These are like jewelry, what does one set cost? X lace in a 13?


Yes they are a very fine line of wire wheels thats forsure

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes they are a very fine line of wire wheels thats forsure
> 
> TTT


AGREED!!
LOVE ALL FOUR OF MY SETS!!
MY OGs PRE 90S AND MY NEW ONES !!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> AGREED!!
> LOVE ALL FOUR OF MY SETS!!
> MY OGs PRE 90S AND MY NEW ONES !!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes they are a very fine line of wire wheels thats forsure
> 
> TTT


THANKS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS


OMG them are nice!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## southside95

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> OMG them are nice!!!!


Damn these are bad ass.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS


Looking good Charlie!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just Finished , ready to ship, HOUSTON BOUND
> 
> GOING TO MEMBER OF LATIN KUSTOMS C.C PASADENA, TEXAS
> 
> MORE TEXAS ORDERS TO GO THANKS FROM W.W.K.


Nice shine on the chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO, CALIF


----------



## El Gato Negro

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO, CALIF


:thumbsup::thumbsup: how much do they run??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## oldsoul

How much would it be to change a set of 14/7 standard(crossed laced) to 14/7 reversed? Thank you.


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

can u pm me a quote for a set like this 13x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

antdogbrownsociety said:


> can u pm me a quote for a set like this 13x7


P.M. SENT


----------



## ragtopman63

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:







i receive my wheels today they are badass thanks mark and the wire wheel king crew


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

ragtopman63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i receive my wheels today they are badass thanks mark and the wire wheel king crew


Thank you guys! See you in Las Vegas.........


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. SENT


 MY KNOCK OFFS READY YET


----------



## Voodoo64

Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS


:thumbsup:Bad Ass !!!!!!!!


----------



## bigjune62

ragtopman63 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i receive my wheels today they are badass thanks mark and the wire wheel king crew


Congrats Bro!!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> $25.00 EA. TICKET
> 
> $100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS


im down charlie who is selling the tickets??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:cheesy:


----------



## ABRAXASS

EXCANDALOW said:


> im down charlie who is selling the tickets??


x62. This is in my back yard. Do I have to be present to win?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE

THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS

$25.00 EA. TICKET

$100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*

RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*










All tickets are to be sold on day of the show

Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*




----------



## ragtopman63

here's a picture of my ride with her new shoes - thanks again MARK and THE WIRE WHEEL KING CREW


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> $25.00 EA. TICKET
> 
> $100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tickets are to be sold on day of the show
> 
> Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.


:facepalm:


----------



## jaime83linc

i need another set i will gat a few tickets


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

TTT....


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On THE WORKS  JUST SHIPPED:thumbsup:

SOLO RIDER GOING TO OXNARD , CALIF.


----------



## Voodoo64

Thanks Charlie got rims today. They look great I appreciate all the phone calls with updates on my rims. 
Good business man and man of your word.:thumbsup:

Can't go wrong with ZENITHS!!!


----------



## Voodoo64




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

*~~~!!!!WOW!!!!~~~~*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Voodoo64 said:


> View attachment 547146
> 
> Thanks Charlie got rims today. They look great I appreciate all the phone calls with updates on my rims.
> Good business man and man of your word.:thumbsup:
> 
> *Can't go wrong with ZENITHS*!!!


ESO ES TODO!!
WWKs ARE 
REAL Zs WHEELS LIKE ALWAYS !!


----------



## fjc422

Damn, those are nice! What are they going on?


----------



## Voodoo64

64ss Impala.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:wow:


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> *~~~!!!!WOW!!!!~~~~*


locking super swepts, chekale, ahora vamos a ver cuantos los empiezan a pedir.................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> locking super swepts, chek-it-out, now we'll see how many people will start asking for them................


Fixed!!!




Brother,

Charlie does not like "us" speaking Spanish on HIS Thread. :no:


----------



## implala66

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fixed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother,
> 
> *Charlie does not like "us" speaking Spanish on HIS Thread.* :no:


:tears:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> :tears:


:roflmao:


----------



## implala66

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fixed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother,
> 
> Charlie does not like "us" speaking Spanish on HIS Thread. :no:


NETA!!!
CARLOS TIENE A FRACISCO (DON PANCHO) QUE LE PUEDE TRADUCIR LO QUE HABLAMOS!!
HUH CHARLIE!!

:biggrin:
SI CHARLIE ES UN NOPAL GABACHO!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> NETA!!!
> CARLOS TIENE A FRACISCO (DON PANCHO) QUE LE PUEDE TRADUCIR LO QUE HABLAMOS!!
> HUH CHARLIE!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *SI CHARLIE ES UN NOPAL GABACHO!!*
> :biggrin:


:facepalm:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

EXCANDALOW said:


> *~~~!!!!WOW!!!!~~~~*


those are very nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fixed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother,
> 
> Charlie does not like "us" speaking Spanish on HIS Thread. :no:


NINGUN PROBLEMA SI TE ENTIENDO:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ragtopman63 said:


> here's a picture of my ride with her new shoes - thanks again MARK and THE WIRE WHEEL KING CREW




GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO
YOUR 2ND JUST GOT FINISHED I GUESS YOU HAVE PICKED THEM UP IN WOODLAND


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> NINGUN PROBLEMA SI TE ENTIENDO:wow:


EEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Q~VO!!


----------



## lone star

I like the 3 prong swept with the allen caps. One of a kind design.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

lone star said:


> I like the 3 prong swept with the allen caps. One of a kind design.


PIX!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

lone star said:


> I like the 3 prong swept with the allen caps. One of a kind design.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


>


:scrutinize::wow::no:
NOT FOR ME !!
GOOD WORK THO!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


>


FIND ME THE SERIES 2s RAW KNOCK OFFS YET CARLOS??????


----------



## lone star

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Dam i think those just replaced the dayton 3 prong swept/fluted/recessed as my new favorite


----------



## wheelspecialists

EXCANDALOW said:


> *~~~!!!!WOW!!!!~~~~*




Damn Those are Crazy! Thats alotta work. Look Amazing.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

uffin:TTT


----------



## ragtopman63

*​receive second set of wheels today thank you mark and the wire wheel king crew thanks again! *


Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO
> YOUR 2ND JUST GOT FINISHED I GUESS YOU HAVE PICKED THEM UP IN WOODLAND


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO SURREY, CANADA


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:T
T
T


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTTOP!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SURREY, CANADA


is that black chrome?....very nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass wheels charlie..Are those custom nipples or std?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:
T
T
T


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I need me some Rolex Wire Wheels Charlie!

:x:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I need me some Rolex Wire Wheels Charlie!
> 
> :x:


_*~~!!!JUAT!!~~~*_


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I need me some Rolex Wire Wheels Charlie!
> 
> :x:


  ON THE WORKS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*~~!!!JUAT!!~~~*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wave:


----------



## ChocolateThriller

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SURREY, CANADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> How much for a set of these with Cadillac chips to 77477


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE RAFFLING A SET OF13" 72 SPOKE
> 
> THIS INCLUDES A SET OF ENGRAVED K- OFFS
> 
> $25.00 EA. TICKET
> 
> $100.00 FOR 6 TICKETS*
> 
> RAFFLE WILL BE HELD AT THE W.W.K. BOOTH ONLY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tickets are to be sold on day of the show
> 
> Ticket holder must be present to win Thanks W.W.K.
> FRESNO BOUND HERE THEY ARE FOR THE WINNER OF THE RAFFLE


WHEELS DONE 11 DAYS BEFORE THEY ARE RAFFLED!!!! THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE DONE WAY TO DO IT RIGHT WWK!!


----------



## lone star

Yep. Build wheels then raffle. Not raffle promised wheels. Integrity counts!


----------



## baggedout81

Dam wish i lived closer


----------



## Joes86lsmonte

cant wait till my rims are done


----------



## DarknessWithin

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Whats the cost for a set like this?


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO SURREY, CANADA


how much for these with black hub as well and dish just chrome nipples . 13 x 7 72 spokes


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

also u ever find any impala chips 2.5


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS



Absolutley beautiful..

TTT FOR WWK!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## big sleeps

are my chrome adapters done yet :dunno: can i get a call back asap i left a few messages 408 821 1408


----------



## gonzo4life

DarknessWithin said:


> Whats the cost for a set like this?


Do you have still got them if you do call me at 916-261-4857 steve


----------



## Wire Wheel King

=======================================WINNER======================================









THANKS TO ALL THE CUSTOMERS WHO STOPPED BY OUR BOOTH

WE WERE HAPPY TO SEE SO MANY WHEELS OUT THERE

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS WHO OWNS OUR WHEELS

AND ALL THE IMPALA C.C. CHAPTERS .

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

chingon!


----------



## Giant

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


Like jewelry Can't wait to slap them on the Nomad!!

Charlie & WWK :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL63VIVE

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS:wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS:wow:



Oh my Loard!


:fool2:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS:wow:


_*CHARLIE DONT FOR GET I NEED A SET OF THESE RAW!!!
CALL ME LOWKO!!
*_


----------



## REGALHILOW

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> SUPERS SWEPTS
> 
> READY FOR THE CHROME PLATERS


*MANNNNNNNN THOSE ARE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> *MANNNNNNNN THOSE ARE NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:yes: TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SUPERS SWEPTS

READY FOR THE CHROME PLATERS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> SUPERS SWEPTS
> 
> READY FOR THE CHROME PLATERS


:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## 306caddy

price on 18's for my 97 cadillac sts shipped to canada??i want gold chrome and black all worked into it.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

306caddy said:


> price on 18's for my 97 cadillac sts shipped to canada??i want gold chrome and black all worked into it.


Call The Shop Thanks


----------



## 73loukat

Charlie,what going on with my set?Call me with update ASAP! I was expecting them done this month.:banghead:


----------



## 210callejeros

13x7 chrome with all acc with 3 wing ko how much
And the same in all gold shipped to 78228


----------



## hardcore76caprice

Need price on a set 14x 7 88 spoke. wires powercoatd. gold nips gold hub ring. chrome barrels, hub,knoc offs 

thanks


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Fuckin A-mazing wheel! Gotta find a way to save enuff dough.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BUMP!!!

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO, CALIF


How much for a set?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

59JUNKIE said:


> How much for a set?


 P.M. SENT


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

59JUNKIE said:


> How much for a set?


X2 13x7


----------



## MTZ6484

*How much for a set of 13x7 straight 72 spoke with gold nipples & hubs shipped to 76108. An are the hubs still etched??*


----------



## montekels87

Wire Wheel King said:


> IMG]http://i51.tinypic.com/6epsax.jpg[/IMG]




How much for a set of this style knock offs all chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

montekels87 said:


> How much for a set of this style knock offs all chrome


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T 
T
:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

montekels87 said:


> How much for a set of this style knock offs all chrome


x2 pm me?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Luxury87

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome cross lace?


----------



## J RAIDER

SUM X-LACE WIT PEPSIE BLUE NIPPLES NO ADAPTERS I PICK UP HOW MUCH


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY FOR PLATING


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*daaaauuuummmmm*


Wire Wheel King said:


> READY FOR PLATING


----------



## LUCKY

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. SENT


How.much all chrome ..


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## lone one

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY FOR PLATING


sames in chrome set price check$$$


----------



## DarknessWithin

What would the cost be to refinish a set of 13 72s?
And get the inner rim and hub engraved?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## djnonsense

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome straight lace shipped to 75062?


----------



## el-uno

These are one of two sets I bought. Both sets were very nice. Thanks El Uno


----------



## fallstown2163

How much for 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke two bar knockoffs shipped to 76302


----------



## Wire Wheel King

fallstown2163 said:


> How much for 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke two bar knockoffs shipped to 76302


P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


>


uffin:uffin:uffin:
W. W. K.


----------



## fallstown2163

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. SENT


Thanks for quote on wheels ill be ready shortly


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Wire Wheel King said:


>


TTT......


----------



## OVERTIME

Price on 4 chrome 13x7 72 spoke wheels with two bar knock offs shipped to 82935


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

Wire Wheel King said:


> Now on the works:thumbsup: ONE MORE FOR TEXAS:thumbsup:


:tears: They beautiful brings tears :tears:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY FOR PLATING


Now on the works:thumbsup: ONE MORE FOR TEXAS:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

uffin:


----------



## lone one

price for all chrome 14x7 72 SLaced 2bar hex


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## henry36

How much for a set of all chrome cross lace 13x7 shipped to 85929?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## dirty dan

Sick ass wheels


----------



## jrod6676

Guys those are my wheels go my 66 rag top for my ride in Odessa tx thanks Charlie 
For Aztec 66 drop top


----------



## jrod6676

DJ Englewood said:


> :tears: They beautiful brings tears :tears:


Those are my wheels for 66 impala drop top 
In Odessa tx . Thanks wire wheel king


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. SENT


How much 14x7 cross laced chrome 2 bow tie ?


----------



## jrod6676

Wire Wheel King said:


> Now on the works:thumbsup: ONE MORE FOR TEXAS:thumbsup:


Those candy brown spoke are for my 66 drop














thank you wire wheel king


----------



## 8t4mc

jrod6676 said:


> Guys those are my wheels go my 66 rag top for my ride in Odessa tx thanks Charlie king wire wheels
> For Aztec 66 drop top


my my my


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## lone one

lone one said:


> price for all chrome 14x7 72 SLaced 2bar hex


can send price??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

jrod6676 said:


> Those candy brown spoke are for my 66 drop
> View attachment 585795
> View attachment 585796
> 
> 
> thank you wire wheel king


 SHIPPED


----------



## ABRAXASS

Question: Why were the Series II's discontinued? Too much to manufacture? Design flaw? They are sought after, why not reproduce?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ABRAXASS said:


> Question: Why were the Series II's discontinued? Too much to manufacture? Design flaw? They are sought after, why not reproduce?


Charlie still makes them,

You just have to pay the cost to ride like a Boss!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Charlie still makes them,
> 
> You just have to pay the cost to ride like a Boss!


 Gladly pay. Unfortunately I've been brushed off a few times. I figured I'd ask in another way


----------



## Ciscos63ht

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for some like this straight lace all crome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Impala builder

Hope they still make the superswepts! i plan on ordering some soon.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Impala builder said:


> Hope they still make the superswepts! i plan on ordering some soon.


:yes:


----------



## maguilera63

Wire Wheel King is the only one that makes real Superswepts. He said he has a VERY Limited supply and He wont be making anymore for a couple years.He said the few he has only go with special order rim sets. I had 4 brand new sets and just sold my second set for $850. Prepare to pay major $$$ if you can find them..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jrod6676

Wire Wheel King said:


> SHIPPED


thank you cant wait for them to get here


----------



## orlando

how much are your 13x7 all chrome cross lace no shipping ill pick up


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS JUST PICKED THEM UP

OG ZENITH STYLE





























POLISHED AND READY FOR ENGRAVING


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

Can I get a quote on a set of 13x7 all chrome ones with a three bar knock off like the ones above?


----------



## Impala builder

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :yes:


Thanks bro, i did speak with them and they said NO more!! shouldnt have bought so many damn chynas! could have bought 1 great wheel ONCE.....


----------



## Impala builder

maguilera63 said:


> Wire Wheel King is the only one that makes real Superswepts. He said he has a VERY Limited supply and He wont be making anymore for a couple years.He said the few he has only go with special order rim sets. I had 4 brand new sets and just sold my second set for $850. Prepare to pay major $$$ if you can find them..... :thumbsup:



So Do you still have 2 more left? hno: when i called they just wanna sell the chyna looking ones. the 2 bar with chip insert version....


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE WHEELS BURNED GOT BURN UP INCLUDING CAR

We built them back up using the same parts The spokes were powder coated
BEFORE
























AFTER


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Impala builder said:


> Thanks bro, i did speak with them and they said NO more!! shouldnt have bought so many damn chynas! could have bought 1 great wheel ONCE.....


:dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :dunno:


 WE SAID NO MORE IN STOCK. WE WILL BE MAKING MORE. WE HAVE THE Mold


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE SAID NO MORE IN STOCK. WE WILL BE MAKING MORE. WE HAVE THE Mold



:wow:


----------



## bundi62

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE SAID NO MORE IN STOCK. WE WILL BE MAKING MORE. WE HAVE THE Mold


How much for a set of these


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE SAID NO MORE IN STOCK. WE WILL BE MAKING MORE. WE HAVE THE Mold


where do I sign up to get a set ????


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

Hey homie whats the ticket on some all chrome 13s 2 13x7s and 2 13x6s straight 2 bar zenith style k/o with chevy chips shipped 2 48209


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE WHEELS BURNED GOT BURN UP INCLUDING CAR
> 
> We built them back up using the same parts The spokes were powder coated
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


:yes: nice


----------



## low350

Set Revsers 14x7 black-hup,spinner & nipples
Chrome rim & spokes...what's the turnaround time?..shipped to 36830..thanks..


----------



## low350

Cross laced


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Our next k-off to make on our list 

is the two ear octagon The castings are on the works








And the last on our list is the three ear SUPER SWEPT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whats the price on a set 13's to hawaii 96819


----------



## Hernan

Wire Wheel King said:


> Our next k-off to make on our list
> 
> is the two ear octagon The castings are on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last on our list is the three ear SUPER SWEPT


Interesting :drama:


----------



## Impala builder

Wire Wheel King said:


> Our next k-off to make on our list
> 
> is the two ear octagon The castings are on the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last on our list is the three ear SUPER SWEPT




:h5:


----------



## 56CHEVY

Wire Wheel King said:


>


How much for a set like these 13x7 wit chrome adapters also? Thanks


----------



## DOMREP64

Put my order in for a new set!... can't wait!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Wire Wheel King said:


> Our next k-off to make on our list
> 
> is the two ear octagon The castings are on the works



Hey Charlie, 

Is there any chance you'll re-introduce the old Mercedes-Benz style three-prong straight knock-off?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

We have full inventory of our old school two bar 2.5" and 2.25" cut out
and two ear locking k-off. Our two ear octagon are on the works


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

En Sabah Nur said:


> Hey Charlie,
> 
> Is there any chance you'll re-introduce the old Mercedes-Benz style three-prong straight knock-off?


X2 and the 3 bar canted ko as well


----------



## sikonenine

Wire Wheel King said:


> We have full inventory of our old school two bar 2.5" and 2.25" cut out
> and two ear locking k-off. Our two ear octagon are on the works


 How much for a set of these KOs ? Shown in your pic...







& How much for a set like these?
Please let me know im interested... THX


----------



## Sinkatta

does anyone have or can you get any 15x8s forsale? hit me used chrome. 2103853350


----------



## Whatboyz

implala66 said:


> where do I sign up to get a set ????


...I need a set too Charlie..super swepts


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE--

How much for a set of 13x7 cross laced all Chrome?


----------



## OGUSO805

Wire Wheel King said:


>


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13X7 CROSSED LACE 72 SPOKE WITH RED SPOKES AND A PRICE WITH RED HUB AND NIPPLES. THX


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Wire Wheel King said:


> We have full inventory of our old school two bar 2.5" and 2.25" cut out
> and two ear locking k-off. Our two ear octagon are on the works


How much for a set of the knock offs with those Allen nuts?


----------



## BIG EASY

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE WHEELS BURNED GOT BURN UP INCLUDING CAR
> 
> We built them back up using the same parts The spokes were powder coated
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


R THEY FOR SALE???


----------



## Wire Wheel King

A SET OF 14"X 7

GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CA SOLO RIDER


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno::dunno:


----------



## OGJordan

Could I get a price on 13x7 all chrome straight laced with the allen bolt 2 bar; and the same wheels with 3 wing super swepts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## biggmexxx

Wire Wheel King said:


> We have full inventory of our old school two bar 2.5" and 2.25" cut out
> and two ear locking k-off. Our two ear octagon are on the works


How much for a set of 2 ear locking KO's?


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

biggmexxx said:


> How much for a set of 2 ear locking KO's?


X2


----------



## EXCANDALOW

OGUSO805 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13X7 CROSSED LACE 72 SPOKE WITH RED SPOKES AND A PRICE WITH RED HUB AND NIPPLES. THX


HOMIE HE WONT DO PAINTED NIPPLES!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING 10 SETS OF THE TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS FOR 2013 (LOGOS INCLUDED)
> 
> WE HAVE ALL P.M. NAMES AND PHONE NUMBERS ON OUR LIST
> 
> WE WILL BE ADDING A FEW MORE SETS TO THE LIST, FOR THE ONES THAT BOUGHT WHEELS WITH THE K-OFFS
> 
> WE WILL TAKE IN A FEW MORE ORDERS ALL PARTS ARE GOING TO GET CHROMED ON TUESDAY


*HOW MUCH FOR A SET? POST. PM ME 
MIGHT EVEN HAVE A FEW MORE SETS SOLD FOR MY CLUB MEMBERS. THANKS IN ADVANCE!*


----------



## 14ROMEO

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE WHEELS BURNED GOT BURN UP INCLUDING CAR
> 
> We built them back up using the same parts The spokes were powder coated
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER



This is what I'm looking for. Quote?


----------



## trealcha

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


do you have a price list for your wheels and knock-offs


----------



## Impala builder

Thanks Charlie at WWK, brought home 2nd place 60-64 mild custom, the crosslace look great on the car.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

Want some of those red rims also did u guys punch out some straight laced hubs let me know will drive down there asap to put my deposit down


----------



## EXCANDALOW

NICE!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING 10 SETS OF THE TWO BAR WITH ALLEN BOLTS FOR 2013 (LOGOS INCLUDED)
> 
> WE HAVE ALL P.M. NAMES AND PHONE NUMBERS ON OUR LIST
> 
> WE WILL BE ADDING A FEW MORE SETS TO THE LIST, FOR THE ONES THAT BOUGHT WHEELS WITH THE K-OFFS
> 
> WE WILL TAKE IN A FEW MORE ORDERS ALL PARTS ARE GOING TO GET CHROMED ON TUESDAY



:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Shipped For all on the listuffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

NICE NICE.


----------



## Blue94cady

No tax sale dis year?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO STOCK


----------



## Impala builder

EXCANDALOW said:


> NICE!!


 Gracias Carnal


----------



## Impala builder

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> Shipped For all on the listuffin:


WHY BUY USED WHEN YOU CAN BUY NEW:wow::wow:


----------



## Mr Impala

I sen tbu a pm hard to buy new when u don't return pm's


----------



## OGJordan

Same here Brent.


----------



## UCETAH

IS THERE A TAX TIME SPECIAL FOR 2013?​


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Mr Impala said:


> I sen tbu a pm hard to buy new when u don't return pm's


YOU BETTER CHECK YOUR MESSAGE BOARD IF ITS WORKING I SENT YOU A P.M. THAT SAME DAY


----------



## Wire Wheel King

OGJordan said:


> Same here Brent.


I CHECKED MY MESSAGE BOARD > I CHECKED ONE MONTH BACK NO MESSAGES FROM YOU

CALL THE SHOP WE ARE A COMPANY


----------



## UCETAH

Blue94cady said:


> No tax sale dis year?


 X2 ? ? :x:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Mr Impala said:


> I sen tbu a pm hard to buy new when u don't return pm's


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> WHY BUY USED WHEN YOU CAN BUY NEW:wow::wow:


*AAAAAAA YYYYYEEEEAAAAHHHHH IM READY FOR MINE WHEN CAN I COME GET THEM!!*


----------



## Inked1

Wire Wheel King said:


> WHY BUY USED WHEN YOU CAN BUY NEW:wow::wow:


Can you PM a price with the multi chip please ,thank you


----------



## ragtopman63

:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> WHY BUY USED WHEN YOU CAN BUY NEW:wow::wow: how much do they run multi color chips to 91911 thanks in advance ! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

[/QUOTE]

How much shipped to 48312. It's a buisness not residential. 

13x7.....thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Inked1 said:


> Can you PM a price with the multi chip please ,thank you


 P.M. SENT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## GTColorado

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO STOCK


 how much for 5 gold engraved?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GTColorado said:


> how much for 5 gold engraved?


The 4 in the picture are just stock If you want the four send me a p.m.

Thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


MIRA MIRA :nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


them 202's are the shat ed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> them 202's are the shat ed!!:thumbsup:


 AGREED!!


----------



## DJ Englewood

SIX1RAG said:


>


How much shipped to 60430
13x7.....thanks[/QUOTE]:dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

DJ Englewood said:


> How much shipped to 60430
> 13x7.....thanks


:dunno:[/QUOTE] P.M. SENT:yessad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Bad ass wheels Charlie!


----------



## DJ Englewood

Wire Wheel King said:


> :dunno:


 P.M. SENT:yessad:[/QUOTE] got it


----------



## KERRBSS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :dunno:


 P.M. SENT:yessad:[/QUOTE]

Damn. What happen to my quote? I was the one that asked....


----------



## KERRBSS

SIX1RAG said:


> How much shipped to 48312. It's a buisness not residential.
> 
> 13x7.....thanks


Lets try again


----------



## maguilera63

Wire Wheel King said:


> Shipped For all on the listuffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait until I get my set !!! Thanks again Charlie, You always take care of me....:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## BIGJOE619

how much for the locking knock offs


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


>


can i come get mine!!!!!!!!
:run::yes:


----------



## Los Compadres

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS JUST PICKED THEM UP
> 
> OG ZENITH STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLISHED AND READY FOR ENGRAVING


I sure hope these a mines


----------



## My Dad

SIX1RAG said:


>


Just like this PM price please. 


13x7.....thanks[/QUOTE]
PM PRICE PLEASE for pick up!!


----------



## KERRBSS

My Dad said:


> Just like this PM price please.
> 
> 
> 13x7.....thanks


 PM PRICE PLEASE for pick up!![/QUOTE]
I don't think he likes money. I've been asking for a week. Got no reply....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

WWK is a busy shop. 

Call the shop and keep trying until you get lucky.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SIX1RAG said:


> PM PRICE PLEASE for pick up!!


QUOTE]CALL THE SHOP BEFORE 2 PM JUST REMEMBER THEY ARE ONLY A 3 PERSON CREW AND ARE VERY BUSY


----------



## abraham62

What is the price on 14x7. Black dish, black spokes. Chrome nips, chrome hub, chrome straight two wing knock off. Ship to 79703


----------



## los23

Price on these to Oxnard, CA 93033?


Wire Wheel King said:


> A SET OF 14"X 7
> 
> GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CA SOLO RIDER


----------



## My Dad

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> QUOTE]CALL THE SHOP BEFORE 2 PM JUST REMEMBER THEY ARE ONLY A 3 PERSON CREW AND ARE VERY BUSY


Easy enough. Thanks!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

My Dad said:


> Easy enough. Thanks!!


P.M. SENT... Call the shop for a quicker response We are here 7:30 am - 7:00 P.M. Tuesday Though Saturday With a bigger crew

WE have two shifts Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M. SENT... Call the shop for a quicker response We are here 7:30 am - 7:00 P.M. Tuesday Though Saturday With a bigger crew
> 
> WE have _*two shifts*_ Thanks W.W.K.


NOW WE ROLLING!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

ANOTHER ORDER TO TEXAS:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> ANOTHER ORDER TO TEXAS:thumbsup:


Baller Wheels!!
TTT FOR WWK


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## SPOOK82

Wire Wheel King said:


> Shipped For all on the listuffin:


How much for a set shipped to 60625


----------



## sg90rider

X2 just the kos chromed


----------



## Wire Wheel King

sg90rider said:


> X2 just the kos chromed


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Low60impala

SPOOK82 said:


> How much for a set shipped to 60625


X2 chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> ANOTHER ORDER TO TEXAS:thumbsup:


READY TO SHIP


----------



## abraham62

abraham62 said:


> What is the price on 14x7. Black dish, black spokes. Chrome nips, chrome hub, chrome straight two wing knock off. Ship to 79703


I've called and no answer.can I get price?


----------



## MISTYBLE65

My Dad said:


> Just like this PM price please.
> 
> 
> 13x7.....thanks


 PM PRICE PLEASE for pick up!![/QUOTE]I need a price too pm me please shipped to 93311 Bakersfield ca


----------



## MISTYBLE65

SIX1RAG said:


>


How much shipped to 48312. It's a buisness not residential. 

13x7.....thanks[/QUOTE]pm me 13*7 shipped to bksfld ca 93311


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Do these have the same offset as daytons to run skirts? 13x7 cross n straight to 92234


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

Wire Wheel King said:


> Shipped For all on the listuffin:





Wire Wheel King said:


> WHY BUY USED WHEN YOU CAN BUY NEW:wow::wow:


*Cant wait to get my set* :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ALL P.M,s SENT ON LAST PAGE :thumbsup:
IF YOU HAVE NOT GOT AN ANSWER KEEP TRYING

WE ARE REAL BUSY THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## MELLOMAN

Wire Wheel King said:


> WHY BUY USED WHEN YOU CAN BUY NEW:wow::wow:


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF LOCKING KO...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CARLOS call you mañana and will be there on thursday 7am 
might have a couple more order for you too
*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> *CARLOS call you mañana and will be there on thursday 7am
> might have a couple more order for you too
> *


:shocked:


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> ANOTHER ORDER TO TEXAS:thumbsup:


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE IN CHROME?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO MESA,ARIZONA


----------



## maguilera63

*NICE!!! Cant wait to get them.... Thanks again, Charlie......
*


Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO MESA,ARIZONA


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

[/URL]


----------



## billu427

Price Please For 13x7 72 spoke crosslaced all chrome 2 bar k/o shipped to 48111.


----------



## InSloMotionEnt.

lokkz real nice even though im not a fan of red but i would like to know if u can do black & chrome anodized if so how much shipped to 55411 & pm me plz either way


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST SEALED

GOING TO A SOLO RIDER DELANO, CALIF.


----------



## THESITUATION

Can i get a price on 13x7 72cx lace rims only to texas


----------



## SJ RIDER

Can I get price for 13x7 straight lace with 2wing with allen bolt k/o I can pick up. Also what's turn around time thanks


----------



## maguilera63

Spinners came in Saturday... Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Cant wait to get my set* :thumbsup:


Tell me about it,I'm in the same boat:dunno:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO UP TOWN INK
STOCKTON , CALIF.

13" cross with two sets of k-offs :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcos_707

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO MESA,ARIZONA


how much for some of these??


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP  DROVE A LOG WAY TO GET THEM
> 
> GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CALIFORNIA SOLO RIDER
> 
> THANKS JUAN


:thumbsup: These are nice :thumbsup:Still waiting on my set :dunno:


----------



## Mr...Chido

How much for the knowoff with the white chips


----------



## viejitocencoast

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SEALED
> 
> GOING TO A SOLO RIDER  DELANO, CALIF.


wat do some 13x7s like these cost ? price for all chrome and price for chrome with black spokes ? thanks


----------



## JORGE

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SEALED
> 
> GOING TO A SOLO RIDER DELANO, CALIF.




I need (1) left chrome knock off like these no chip just knock off shoot me a text and ill PayPal you today. 206-465-3948


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Wire Wheel King said:


> A SET OF 14"X 7
> 
> GOING TO SACRAMENTO, CA SOLO RIDER



DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE SETS OF THOSE BOWTIE CHIPS IN 2 1/4?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

84Cuttinthrough said:


> DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE SETS OF THOSE BOWTIE CHIPS IN 2 1/4?


TTT


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Wire Wheel King said:


> here you go.you asked for them and we have them.2.5' geared chevrolet bowtie. There are only 30 sets available.Get them while supplies last.
> 
> 
> Thanks,WWK



NICE


----------



## JuneBug86

How much are those chevrolet bow tie chips?


----------



## sgtwolfhound

whats the average wait on a set of new wires, 14x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Mr. Scotty

13x7 92 or 100 spokes for a '91 towncar


----------



## LALO

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## dunk420

how much for a set of zenith style 2 way kos with 2.5 chip recess? shipped to 7612?


----------



## m_monster66

How much for a set of super swepts


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF GOLD KO'S LIKE THESE


----------



## E DUB

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF GOLD KO'S LIKE THESE


How much for those KO right there


----------



## EXCANDALOW

$$$$$$$$$


TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF GOLD KO'S LIKE THESE


----------



## juangotti

E DUB said:


> How much for those KO right there


x2


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

EXCANDALOW said:


> $$$$$$$$$


LOL THAT CAN'T BE GOOD


----------



## DanielDucati

So whats the ticket price on these clean bitches??????


EXCANDALOW said:


> $$$$$$$$$


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ask this cat there his http://www.layitlow.com/forums/63801-maguilera63.html


----------



## maguilera63

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Ask this cat there his http://www.layitlow.com/forums/63801-maguilera63.html


----------



## KURSED1

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF GOLD KO'S LIKE THESE


HOLY GOAT SHIT, I NEED A SET OF THOSE!!!


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

Holy goat shit if u get deez. U gona b rollin g style.:facepalm:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO MESA,ARIZONA


WHAT???? Break out ballet Mike why you holding out on me?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

***baller ?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

KURSED1 said:


> HOLY GOAT SHIT, I NEED A SET OF THOSE!!!


CALL THE SHOP


----------



## maguilera63

:shh:
:nicoderm:


DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> ***baller 


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS

update on my set??:drama:


----------



## Airborne

ttt for THE best wires being made today


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> CALL THE SHOP


A thing of beauty Charlie dammit I need to hurry up and buy a set


----------



## maguilera63

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> A thing of beauty Charlie dammit I need to hurry up and buy a set



Worth it , Danny. They last forever. The SuperSwepts 3 pong spinners I have on my Caprice are 17 years old and they look the same way they did when I got them.They have been on about 6 different cars, even on my daily driver for 2 years. Worth the money!! Charlie is the man and ALWAYS takes care of me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO 25TH STREET RIDERS C.C. HOLLYWOOD, FLORIDA


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks cherry


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

dam 7 month wait for some super swepts ??


----------



## DOMREP64

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO 25TH STREET RIDERS C.C. HOLLYWOOD, FLORIDA



Thanks for posting, they look great...can't wait to receive them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ORIGINAL ZENITH FOUNDER JAMES CRAIG

REST IN PEACE 2-16-24 / 5-5-06

THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE ORIGINAL ZENITH CREW.

WIRE WHEEL KING / CAMPBELL ,CALIFORNIA


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

rip


----------



## mabeg

RIP Mr. Craig....... :angel:


----------



## bundi62

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST SEALED
> 
> GOING TO A SOLO RIDER  DELANO, CALIF.


How much for a set of knockoffs like these


----------



## caddy4yaass

X2


----------



## SupremePA

Dont forget about your boy from Elk Grove..... Money is burnin a whole in my pocket. Throwing ice in them now.
hno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED 

GOING TO PADRINOS C.C. BAY AREA


----------



## EXCANDALOW

VERY NICE !!!!
CLEAN!!!


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO PADRINOS C.C. BAY AREA


----------



## EXCANDALOW

HOW WE LOOKING ON THE CHROME X-LACE CARLOS??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> HOW WE LOOKING ON THE CHROME X-LACE CARLOS??


WE finished them two twice . customer wanted to hold off .They will be finished for the third time next week


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST SHIPPED WHEELS ONLY

GOING TO DELANO,CA


----------



## big tony

how much for 13 straightlace all chrome


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE ARE STARTING THE NEXT TEN ORDERS


IF WE MISSED YOU ON THE LAST RUN CALL OR PM US

THAT INCLUDES K-OFFS ( LOTS GETTING CHROMED)


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass Charlie


----------



## gus65ss

how much for the super swept knock offs


----------



## SouthSide76

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF GOLD KO'S LIKE THESE


How much for 5 just like these with white chips ?


----------



## DOMREP64

Sorry for the small pic, This is my set received last week!... wanted to thank Charlie, i am absolutely happy with the quality and looks of my new 72s cross lace.

Thanks


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

How much for all chrome 13x7 x-lace


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## SouthSide76

??


----------



## topless_66




----------



## 86 az regal

Need a price and wait time on all chrome 72 cross lace


----------



## regal.1980

How much for a set of zenith knock offs with adapters and without?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

73loukat said:


> Tell me about it,I'm in the same boat:dunno:


THE BOAT HAS FLOATED READY FOR PICK UP


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

Thank Charlie can't wait for my rims nice doing buseniss with u


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Thank Charlie can't wait for my rims nice doing buseniss with u


PAID AND BUILT ON THE SAME DAY

GOING TO BRAWLEY,CA




















RIDING ON A 58 IMPALA


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:shocked:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS GOING TO BAKERSFEILD, CA


----------



## Da SiX

How much for all chrome 13x7 x-lace with adapter and knock off?
Thanks


----------



## Ahhwataday

Wire Wheel King said:


> ORIGINAL ZENITH FOUNDER JAMES CRAIG
> 
> REST IN PEACE 2-16-24 / 5-5-06
> 
> THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE ORIGINAL ZENITH CREW.
> 
> WIRE WHEEL KING / CAMPBELL ,CALIFORNIA


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS

Almost Charlie???????


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## Mr. Torres

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO PADRINOS C.C. BAY AREA


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13x7??


----------



## gus65ss

how much for the super swepts knock offs with chips.


----------



## 86 az regal

Need a price on 13x7 cross lace shipped to 85653 all chrome 72 spoke


----------



## SJDEUCE

Did Mark Started Zenith again?
Same company?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## londog71

Charlie those are the ones bro... super sexy..


----------



## juangotti

How much are a set of locking knock offs?


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520

How much for two 13x7 reverse cross lace and two 13x7 standard cross lace? PM me


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Loco Low Tucson 520 said:


> How much for two 13x7 reverse cross lace and two 13x7 standard cross lace? PM me


 P.M.,s SENT


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE BOAT HAS FLOATED READY FOR PICK UP


they look good,when will knockoffs come in again? 2 wing,2.5 in chips


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SJDEUCE said:


> Did Mark Started Zenith again?
> Same company?


No!


----------



## magoo

Charlie

PM sent.....thanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

magoo said:


> Charlie
> 
> PM sent.....thanks
> 
> :thumbsup:


  P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE ARE HAPPY TO SAY OUR 2-EAR OCTAGON WILL COMPLETED SOON



ALL OF OUR K-OFFS ARE MADE WITH OUR ORIGINAL BLUE PRINTS

THERE WILL BE ONLY BE A LIMITED SUPPLY. A LIST WILL BE MADE

OUR LAST K-OFFS TO BE MADE ARE THE 3 EAR SUPER SWEPT

OUR CASTINGS ARE ALREADY COMPLETED  THANKS W.W.K


----------



## shystie69

was up WireWheelKing by any chance do u powdercoat motorcycle rims my stepdads trying powdercoat just the hub on a 2013 Victory thanks


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

Thanx Charlie recievedr my rim


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Almost Charlie???????



GOING TO SUENOS DIVINOS C.C

HOBART,INDIANA


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE HAPPY TO SAY OUR 2-EAR OCTAGON WILL COMPLETED SOON
> 
> 
> 
> ALL OF OUR K-OFFS ARE MADE WITH OUR ORIGINAL BLUE PRINTS
> 
> THERE WILL BE ONLY BE A LIMITED SUPPLY. A LIST WILL BE MADE
> 
> OUR LAST K-OFFS TO BE MADE ARE THE 3 EAR SUPER SWEPT
> 
> OUR CASTINGS ARE ALREADY COMPLETED  THANKS W.W.K


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE TWO BARS HEX?
AND THE SUPER SWEPTS??


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO SUENOS DIVINOS C.C
> 
> HOBART,INDIANA


how much for a set of k/os only like these homie......??


----------



## Aaron6284

What's the price on a set of 14/7 72 spoke cross lace all chrome with the 2 straight wing knock off with the screw in style chip shipped to 94110? Thanks guys and have a good weekend.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Aaron6284 said:


> What's the price on a set of 14/7 72 spoke cross lace all chrome with the 2 straight wing knock off with the screw in style chip shipped to 94110? Thanks guys and have a good weekend.



P.M. SENT


----------



## 86 Limited

Is there a difference in price with straight lace and cross lace?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO SUENOS DIVINOS C.C
> 
> HOBART,INDIANA


 GOT A SET OF BRAND NEW WHITEWALLS WAITING FOR THEM. THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## rook

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO SUENOS DIVINOS C.C
> 
> HOBART,INDIANA


 How much shipped to 12203?? And do you mount tires on them as well?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

rook said:


> How much shipped to 12203?? And do you mount tires on them as well?


P.M. Sent


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Keep up the good work Charlie! TTT


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE HAPPY TO SAY OUR 2-EAR OCTAGON WILL COMPLETED SOON
> 
> 
> 
> ALL OF OUR K-OFFS ARE MADE WITH OUR ORIGINAL BLUE PRINTS
> 
> THERE WILL BE ONLY BE A LIMITED SUPPLY. A LIST WILL BE MADE
> 
> OUR LAST K-OFFS TO BE MADE ARE THE 3 EAR SUPER SWEPT
> 
> OUR CASTINGS ARE ALREADY COMPLETED  THANKS W.W.K


This fuckin amazing.. TTT FOR WIRE WHEEL KING!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

LOTS OF K-OFFS IN STOCK  

LOTS OF K-OFFS IN STOCK 

We sell k-offs to most brands, San Fernando valley made 72,s WELCOME

And of course All Campbell made wheels Or should re-phrase W.W.K Or the late James Craig .

We have in stock 2"-1/4 and 2"-1/2 CUT OUT ENGRAVED K-OFFS AVAILABLE IN A WEEK


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

NICE SELECTION..


----------



## SouthSide76

How much for 5 chrome locking 2 bar kos and how much for 5 super swept chrome kos shipped to 64030 ?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> LOTS OF K-OFFS IN STOCK
> 
> LOTS OF K-OFFS IN STOCK
> 
> We sell k-offs to most brands, San Fernando valley made 72,s WELCOME
> 
> And of course All Campbell made wheels Or should re-phrase W.W.K Or the late James Craig .
> 
> We have in stock 2"-1/4 and 2"-1/2 CUT OUT ENGRAVED K-OFFS AVAILABLE IN A WEEK


Very nice all quality materials there!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

]
View attachment 660195








_*LOOKS GOOD CHARLIE!!!*_[/


----------



## abraham62

Do you any updated pictures


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for some 72 chrome n gold inserts with z's style kos? Shipped to 92113


----------



## WESTBOUND93

How much for a set of 13x7s anodized blue spokes w/tires p155/80


----------



## 454SSallday

L/m for price on wheels ?? Closed today ?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ALL P.M.s SENT


----------



## 454SSallday

Talked to Charlie this morning great customer service over there nice talking to you ..thx


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## abraham62

Wow :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Have you guys done any powder coated wheels in Colonial Yellow?


----------



## LALO

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Have you guys done any powder coated wheels in Colonial Yellow?


He can do pretty much any color you want you just got to send Charlie a sample color chip. He will let you know before he does anything.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

On the Works

GOING TO MIDLAND,TX.









Almost Finished


----------



## abraham62

Charlie I can't wait to get them in. Words can not describe how thankful I am! I'm glad that I made the right decision to have you make me these wheels.W.W.K. All the way!! : :thumbsup:


----------



## jesse707

You got pics,of the my black spokes 72spoke 14s excited charlie thanks wire,wheel king


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

jesse707 said:


> You got pics,of the my black spokes 72spoke 14s excited charlie thanks wire,wheel king


JUST STARTED


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE''

[/QUOTE]how much for these with black hub as well and dish just chrome nipples and spokes . 13 x 7 rev 72 spokes


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Got my K/Os in the mail today Charlie!! they look great!! good business deal with you, fast shipping!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Got my K/Os in the mail today Charlie!! they look great!! good business deal with you, fast shipping!!


  Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719

U a stand up guy Charlie man....thank you for going above and beyond.....


----------



## jesse707

they are lookin hella clean cant wait Charlie thanks wire wheel king.......jesse


----------



## SouthSide76

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Got my K/Os in the mail today Charlie!! they look great!! good business deal with you, fast shipping!!


O ya I asked him about kos 5 times and no response , so I said fuck it I bought them some where else . I don't have time for bullshitters


----------



## Airborne

bull shitter?lol


----------



## maguilera63

Charley, Can you please send me a pm with your email address. I have a email for you. Thanks, Michael


----------



## KURSED1

SouthSide76 said:


> O ya I asked him about kos 5 times and no response , so I said fuck it I bought them some where else . I don't have time for bullshitters


Did u call the shop? Vato was legit when I bought mine acouple weeks back.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SouthSide76 said:


> O ya I asked him about kos 5 times and no response , so I said fuck it I bought them some where else . I don't have time for bullshitters


  NOTHING IN MY IN BOX WHO WERE YOU ASKING NOT US. We sent out two more sets out today We have lots in stock WE ARE WIRE WHEEL KING I SEEN YOUR SAME POST ON AN OTHER TOPIC
SORRY YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE WRONG COMPANY.


----------



## green ice

SouthSide76 said:


> O ya I asked him about kos 5 times and no response , so I said fuck it I bought them some where else . I don't have time for bullshitters


This same situation happened to me I was ready to order when I called told me to call back next month, I called many times no answer so I took my business elsewhere


----------



## ballin58

green ice said:


> This same situation happened to me I was ready to order when I called told me to call back next month, I called many times no answer so I took my business elsewhere


This seems to happening frequently same situation happen to me so took my business right down the street they took care of me quick I finally got a pm response back from wwk after I posted my comments about buying from the wire wheel co


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ballin58 said:


> This seems to happening frequently same situation happen to me so took my business right down the street they took care of me quick I finally got a pm response back from wwk after I posted my comments about buying from the wire wheel co


SOME CUSTOMERS YOU JUST CANT PLEASE

GOING TO CHINO. CA JUST PAID 20 MINUTES AGO READY TO SHIP

NO WAITING K-OFFS IN STOCK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> SOME CUSTOMERS YOU JUST CANT PLEASE
> 
> GOING TO CHINO. CA JUST PAID 20 MINUTES AGO READY TO SHIP
> 
> NO WAITING K-OFFS IN STOCK


Very nice Charlie & WWK nice pics


----------



## abraham62

Do you have the tracking number?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

abraham62 said:


> Do you have the tracking number?


TRACKING # SENT  Thanks


----------



## KURSED1

Wire Wheel King said:


> TRACKING # SENT  Thanks


HOW MUSH FOR THESE CHIPS?


----------



## magana75

TTT FOR WWK??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

KURSED1 said:


> HOW MUSH FOR THESE CHIPS?


They only fit a 2-1/2" cut out


----------



## 87 Regal

KURSED1 said:


> HOW MUSH FOR THESE CHIPS?


How much for an all chrome set like these 13x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

87 Regal said:


> How much for an all chrome set like these 13x7


P.M. SENT


----------



## ray-13

how much for a set of 2 wing locking knockoffs


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ray-13 said:


> how much for a set of 2 wing locking knockoffs


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO A SOLO RIDER CLOVERDALE,CA


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Good talking to you today Charlie.. Will be putting my order in here soon


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> TRACKING # SENT  Thanks


Nice,:scrutinize: cant wait for mine :x:


----------



## jesse707

Thanks charlie they look sick just got the coker 520 for them goin get 64ss drop ready for woodland cal show bye 21st thanks for getten them done so fast.....


----------



## SouthSide76

SouthSide76 said:


> How much for 5 just like these with white chips ?


??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SouthSide76 said:


> O ya I asked him about kos 5 times and no response , so I said fuck it I bought them some where else . I don't have time for bullshitters


 I THOUGHT YOU ALL READY GOT HOOKED UP??? I THOUGHT YOU MADE IT CLEAR YOU DO NOT NEED OUR BUSINESS!!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THESE, ALL CHROME WITH THE SAME KO'S???


----------



## SouthSide76

I was just pulling up one of my post from when I asked about them , when you said that I never did . I was making it clear that I did ask about them and never got a response .


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TucsonMC86 said:


> View attachment 665701
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THESE, ALL CHROME WITH THE SAME KO'S???


P.M.SENT


----------



## the deuce

price check on blue dish blue hub everything else chrome.og ko..time frame..can deposit tomorrow


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO A SOLO RIDER CLOVERDALE,CA


 looking good WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

the deuce said:


> price check on blue dish blue hub everything else chrome.og ko..time frame..can deposit tomorrow


  P.M. SENT


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT


----------



## special_k

How much for chrome 2 bar straights with 2 1/4 recess for chips.
Also, how much for chrome hex with 2 1/4 recess for chips.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

these are nice!!!


Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO A SOLO RIDER CLOVERDALE,CA


----------



## JOHN818

Wire Wheel King said:


> Shipped For all on the listuffin:


What's up Charlie. Pm me the price for a set.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

JOHN818 said:


> What's up Charlie. Pm me the price for a set.


Looking good WWK


----------



## special_k

How much for a set of chrome hex caps with recess 2 1/4 for chips?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

special_k said:


> How much for a set of chrome hex caps with recess 2 1/4 for chips?


P.M.SENT


----------



## thecaveman

How much for 14x7 reversed chrome with gold nipples need adapters and ko s


----------



## Wire Wheel King

thecaveman said:


> How much for 14x7 reversed chrome with gold nipples need adapters and ko s



P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JOHN818 said:


> What's up Charlie. Pm me the price for a set.


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO KERNS COUNTYS FINEST C.C.

BAKERSFIELD, CALIFORNIA


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO KERNS COUNTYS FINEST C.C.
> 
> BAKERSFIELD, CALIFORNIA


??


----------



## Five-O Kustoms

*whats up charlie it was good talking to you today. Thanks for keeping me posted on my rims can't wait to put them on my 62. GOODTIMES HAWAII CHAPTER SUPPORTS WIRE WHEEL KING WITH ALL THEIR BUSINESS. Looking forward in buying more rims through you,keep up the good work guys thank you and have a great day GT HAWAII.

*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Big thanks to wire wheel king & Charlie your the man
Thanks again buddy!!!


----------



## aztecsef1

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Big thanks to wire wheel king & Charlie your the man
> Thanks again buddy!!!


Holy shit them are nice!!! Is that og?


----------



## Airborne

aztecsef1 said:


> Holy shit them are nice!!! Is that og?


it doesn't get more OG...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

WWK check your inbox


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT


----------



## solowrider

Hey how much for 5 rims 14x6 shipped to 60804


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Airborne said:


> it doesn't get more OG...


X2

LOL


----------



## Gus D

do you have any chrome series II super sweep knockoffs with a black ring for sale?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*CARLOS IM SEND MY SERIES2 SUPER SWEPTS AND THE SERIES2 CAPS TO YOU THRU USPS IS THAT COOL?:x:*


----------



## azmobn06

Great looking wheels


----------



## 623 ROLLER

*72 spoke straight Laced*

Wat up Charlie, just waiting on those pics. Thanks!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

charlie, whats fastest u can get a all chrome 72s 13s done?? possible to turn em around in 2 weeks? need em fasssst


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST FINISHED

GOING TO LOS GUYS C.C.

ESPANOLA, MEW MEXICO


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## younghalo

whats up. how much for these exact ones, 5x times, in 15's? (minus the tires of course)


----------



## Wire Wheel King

younghalo said:


> whats up. how much for these exact ones, 5x times, in 15's? (minus the tires of course)


P.M. SENT


----------



## av63

How much for set of 13" 72 x lace gold nipple gold hub with two way spinner with custom color chip (saddle brown) to 88021? And all chrome


----------



## JROLL

_Mounted on New Premium Sportways!
Thanks Charlie.._


----------



## Big Body Caddi

JROLL said:


> View attachment 676257
> _Mounted on New Premium Sportways!
> Thanks Charlie.._


NICE...........


----------



## dalstunter

How much for all chrome 13's with tires shipped to 44130


----------



## Wire Wheel King

P.M.s SENT


----------



## MrBowtie

Charlie, how much for a set of chrome 13x7 straight lace 72 spokes with 2 way locking knock offs? Thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

MrBowtie said:


> Charlie, how much for a set of chrome 13x7 straight lace 72 spokes with 2 way locking knock offs? Thanks


 P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:T

:thumbsup:T
:thumbsup:T


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Now that is the way you do it keep it up WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## younghalo

you should make a WWK instagram acct


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


whos engraving is this?
Hernan??


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

That is a good question that engraving is top notch big props to the engraver very nice style!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 73loukat

:drama:


Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


nice


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Beautiful wheels!!


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE


Classic OG's :nicoderm:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Chrome and gold looks good all high quality


----------



## 62ssrag

Chrome and golds are sick! Do you sell knock offs raw unplated by them selves??


----------



## JUIC'D64

how much to build 2 72 spoke crosslace 13" with gold hub and gold nipples


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUIC'D64 said:


> how much to build 2 72 spoke crosslace 13" with gold hub and gold nipples


P.M. SENT


----------



## maguilera63

Just ordered my 72 spoke crossed laced from The Wire Wheel King.:thumbsup: Charley is one of the nicest person to deal with! That is ONE of the reasons I come back to him year after year !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO KERN COUNTYS FINEST C,C.

BAKERSFIELD,CA


----------



## 5DEUCE

THESE WHEELS HAVE SAME OFFSET AS DAYTON OR CHINA?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

5DEUCE said:


> THESE WHEELS HAVE SAME OFFSET AS DAYTON OR CHINA?


DAYTON


----------



## shainerman

You do any 50 spokes? If not how much for 14x7 72 shipped to 63301. Thanks!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE


badd assssss!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE

Wire Wheel King said:


> DAYTON


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

:drama:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

New sets built on every page WWK looking good


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

How much for a set of cross lace 72 spoke with black spokes just the wheels no accessories


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ogart63M.V.C said:


> How much for a set of cross lace 72 spoke with black spokes just the wheels no accessories


P.M.SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

carlos still trying to make it out there to drop off my sereis2 swepts to get them rechromed!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## regal.1980

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO KERN COUNTYS FINEST C,C.
> 
> BAKERSFIELD,CA


What's up Charlie. I need another set like these shipped to 74129. What the ticket? 13 x 7 72 spoke straight lace


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

regal.1980 said:


> What's up Charlie. I need another set like these shipped to 74129. What the ticket? 13 x 7 72 spoke straight lace


  Pm sent


----------



## maguilera63

Morning, Charley, Any updates on my rims?:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

maguilera63;Morning, Charley, Any updates on my rims?:thumbsup::
P.M. SENT


----------



## Cruising Ink

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE


 how much for some like this 13 x 7's?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

lowerdimension63 said:


> how much for some like this 13 x 7's?


P.M . SENT


----------



## magoo

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. SAN DIEGO
> YOUR 2ND JUST GOT FINISHED I GUESS YOU HAVE PICKED THEM UP IN WOODLAND



*Charlie....this is what we are looking for, per my PM i sent you this morning 8/26/13. 

Thank you!
Magoo*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

*Charlie....this is what we are looking for, per my PM i sent you this morning 8/26/13. 

Thank you!
Magoo*
P.M.SENT


----------



## BIRDYLUV

14x7 cross lace all chrome? Shipped to 76180


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BIRDYLUV said:


> 14x7 cross lace all chrome? Shipped to 76180



P.M. SENT


----------



## magoo

*Charlie....... PM Sent.........Thanks!

:thumbsup::h5:*


----------



## maguilera63

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

JUST PICKED UP / GOING TO

FAMILY FIRST C.C. SAN JOSE CHAPTER


----------



## magoo

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP / GOING TO
> 
> FAMILY FIRST C.C. SAN JOSE CHAPTER


love the chrome


----------



## fool2

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Badass!!


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Just curious.. 
14x7 100 spoke
Engraved chrome dish.
Gold nips
Chrome spokes
Gold hub engraved
3 bar gold recess knock off.
Ship to 98230


----------



## DTA

13x7 100spoke with 2bar knockoffs shipped to 11103?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## CasperLostCause

how much for something like this but 72 spokes cross laces with the chrome nipples... just the rims


----------



## CasperLostCause

13x7


----------



## EXCANDALOW

carlos ready with the $$$$ when you are!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

CasperLostCause said:


> View attachment 710490
> 
> how much for something like this but 72 spokes cross laces with the chrome nipples... just the rims


P.M. SENT


----------



## 831impala63

[







[/QUOTE]

how much for something like this?

also whats the price difference with gold center hub and nipples.

also do you carry them in 100 spokes


----------



## Made3i0n5Dade

First off, MUCH RESPECT HOMIE!!!! It's companies like you that hold down traditions in this game that are timeless. That transcend both fickle builders(or should i say buyers/collectors...lol), as well as Car show punks sacrificing the integrity of their entire build looking for that extra point by jumping on the latest 'hot shit' bandwagon for a trophy instead of just building the car the way YOU want it to look, for YOU TO ENJOY...all you gotta do is keep it classy Holmes...and at least you know where to get the best feet on the market, and I'll give you a hint...they ain't made in china bro....Charlie, all the rest of the boys, y'all keel up the good work..it speaks for itself. Just don't compromise your ideals (dealing with problem custies) to make an extra buck. A quality product sells itself. And Buddy, you got it right there, no doubt about it carnal....peace out from Miami


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Made3i0n5Dade said:


> First off, MUCH RESPECT HOMIE!!!! It's companies like you that hold down traditions in this game that are timeless. That transcend both fickle builders(or should i say buyers/collectors...lol), as well as Car show punks sacrificing the integrity of their entire build looking for that extra point by jumping on the latest 'hot shit' bandwagon for a trophy instead of just building the car the way YOU want it to look, for YOU TO ENJOY...all you gotta do is keep it classy Holmes...and at least you know where to get the best feet on the market, and I'll give you a hint...they ain't made in china bro....Charlie, all the rest of the boys, y'all keel up the good work..it speaks for itself. Just don't compromise your ideals (dealing with problem custies) to make an extra buck. A quality product sells itself. And Buddy, you got it right there, no doubt about it carnal....peace out from Miami


well said


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT


----------



## DJ63

pm sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW

831impala63 said:


> [


how much for something like this?

also whats the price difference with gold center hub and nipples.

also do you carry them in 100 spokes[/QUOTE]
NICE


----------



## low350

Same way..13' cross lace shipped to 36830


----------



## the deuce

quality work being done at this shop.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Do you guys have diamond cut spokes?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

the deuce said:


> quality work being done at this shop.


QFT


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP / GOING TO
> 
> FAMILY FIRST C.C. SAN JOSE CHAPTER


Pm sent


----------



## My1963Impala

They are some beautiful wheels you make there. PM sent, and still waiting for the quotes whenever you can get to that. Thanks!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## FOLSOM

[/QUOTE]
How much for these? Thx


----------



## jrod6676

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


read this / why are the guys from zues wire wheels talkin shit about u Charlie on facebook saying ure passing off fake wheels from them as yours with fake knock offs I bought wheels from u they are perfect


----------



## 925rider

jrod6676 said:


> View attachment 748105
> read this / why are the guys from zues wire wheels talkin shit about u Charlie on facebook saying ure passing off fake wheels from them as yours with fake knock offs I bought wheels from u they are perfect
> View attachment 748097




there not talking about charlie.. charlie is wwk.. original is a differnt company


----------



## 46'Areosedan

They are talking about the wheels from "original wire wheel co", not WWK.


----------



## Lowrider19

Thank you......it's not Charlie I was talking about. Other companies are passing off all kinds of wheels for Zeniths.....no problem with Charlie at WWK,he's a good guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

The name of the page is "ZenithWireWheels" and the website address has "wirewheelking" in it,THIS IS NOT WWK.....they are trying to confuse people. Go look https://www.facebook.com/wirewheelking.campbellca/photos_all


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Lowrider19 said:


> The name of the page is "ZenithWireWheels" and the website address has "wirewheelking" in it,THIS IS NOT WWK.....they are trying to confuse people. Go look https://www.facebook.com/wirewheelking.campbellca/photos_all


 EVERYBODY needs to view Zenithwirewheels on Facebook No capital on the w's or it won't pop up. Zenith everything including boxes, they couldn't fake you guys out on here, so they went there !!!!!! They are trying to also make it look like Charlie is in business with them and it IS NOT SO!!!!!!! Every business I go to is confused as to who is who so the fakers strategy is working.....


----------



## Lowrider19

This is from the FB page.....


----------



## jrod6676

925rider said:


> there not talking about charlie.. charlie is wwk.. original is a differnt company


Sorry for the confusion


----------



## jrod6676

Lowrider19 said:


> Thank you......it's not Charlie I was talking about. Other companies are passing off all kinds of wheels for Zeniths.....no problem with Charlie at WWK,he's a good guy.:thumbsup:


Sorry for the confusion guys didn't know from Texas were not the smartest guys like the 
People from the Cali .lol


----------



## Lowrider19

I run the Zeus page,Jaime.....i'm from AL. and I thought they were the same company at first,too......


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> EVERYBODY needs to view Zenithwirewheels on Facebook No capital on the w's or it won't pop up. Zenith everything including boxes, they couldn't fake you guys out on here, so they went there !!!!!! They are trying to also make it look like Charlie is in business with them and it IS NOT SO!!!!!!! Every business I go to is confused as to who is who so the fakers strategy is working.....


 again


----------



## Mr Cucho

jrod6676 said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys didn't know from Texas were not the smartest guys like the
> People from the Cali .lol


I don't have to be from Cali homie to know about wheels n comp wire wheels !!!! I born in tejas but live in SC LA !! But my poin is is not where u frm is how u are in to it n know what's real or fake !!!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Simple as it is just get em st8 frm Charlie WWK !!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Mr Cucho said:


> Simple as it is just get em st8 frm Charlie WWK !!



WE have been very busy to post any pics

We knocked out Five sets today and many more to build

Thanks W.W.K.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Looking good WWK


----------



## DOMREP64

Made3i0n5Dade said:


> First off, MUCH RESPECT HOMIE!!!! It's companies like you that hold down traditions in this game that are timeless. That transcend both fickle builders(or should i say buyers/collectors...lol), as well as Car show punks sacrificing the integrity of their entire build looking for that extra point by jumping on the latest 'hot shit' bandwagon for a trophy instead of just building the car the way YOU want it to look, for YOU TO ENJOY...all you gotta do is keep it classy Holmes...and at least you know where to get the best feet on the market, and I'll give you a hint...they ain't made in china bro....Charlie, all the rest of the boys, y'all keel up the good work..it speaks for itself. Just don't compromise your ideals (dealing with problem custies) to make an extra buck. A quality product sells itself. And Buddy, you got it right there, no doubt about it carnal....peace out from Miami


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP / GOING TO
> 
> FAMILY FIRST C.C. SAN JOSE CHAPTER





46'Areosedan said:


> Pm sent


Patiently waiting on a price:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE have been very busy to post any pics
> 
> We knocked out Five sets today and many more to build
> 
> Thanks W.W.K.


Sweet! Can't wait to see Mikes wheels Charlie


----------



## the deuce

as long as there is good honest businesses (wwk)they will be other businesses(oww/zoc) trying to imitate them


----------



## Mr Cucho

the deuce said:


> as long as there is good honest businesses (wwk)they will be other businesses(oww/zoc) trying to imitate them


X2 yeap that's y just got st8 up to WWK!!!! So u know that's tha real ones TTT for WWK !!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK!!!!! doing it in house !


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> Patiently waiting on a price:thumbsup:


don`t think charlies going get your parts off th reject shelf like the OTHER wheel company


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> don`t think charlies going get your parts off th reject shelf like the OTHER wheel company


lol ..smdh


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

MR.59 said:


> don`t think charlies going get your parts off th reject shelf like the OTHER wheel company


qfmft


----------



## 46'Areosedan

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> qfmft


X2..:thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Had these phase 1 redone by Charlie WWK


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T
T


----------



## DanielDucati

Yo, Charlie I need a price quote for a set of these for my son.....13x7-72 spoke all chrome with same k'o's (and chips)and 15 lug universal adapters shipped to phoenix az...Thanks Bro'................Keep up the nice work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dignityaz

How much for 13x7 rev 100 spoke with black dish,gold nipples,Chrome spokes,black hub,gold hex k/o


----------



## shystie69

DanielDucati said:


> Yo, Charlie I need a price quote for a set of these for my son.....13x7-72 spoke all chrome with same k'o's (and chips)and 15 lug universal adapters shipped to phoenix az...Thanks Bro'................Keep up the nice work!!!:thumbsup:



:nicoderm:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

DanielDucati said:


> Yo, Charlie I need a price quote for a set of these for my son.....13x7-72 spoke all chrome with same k'o's (and chips)and 15 lug universal adapters shipped to phoenix az...Thanks Bro'................Keep up the nice work!!!:thumbsup:


P.M. SENT


----------



## maguilera63

Got my rims !!!! Great job to Charlie and his crew...:thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## maguilera63




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

T T T


----------



## dignityaz

Wire wheel king ?????


----------



## BIGBODY96

:thumbsup:


----------



## PsrLoks

how much for 13x7 100 spokes with chrome dish and black spokes. or 13x7 72 spokes with chrome dish and black spokes? thank you


----------



## Wire Wheel King

p.M. sent


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Do u guys paint and color match spokes with customer provided paint code?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Do u guys paint and color match spokes with customer provided paint code?


P.M. SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CARLOS YA MERO?


----------



## aztecsef1

maguilera63 said:


>


Beautiful wheels homie!


----------



## El Marino

How much for 4 13"x7 with adapter?


Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO PARLIAMENT C.C. SAN JOSE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:








:wow:








:wow:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS


----------



## plague

Unmatched quality


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Your chrome always has a better shine than anybody else's on here


----------



## low350

TtT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


very nice WWK shining bright even with a indoor photo!!


----------



## laylo67

Looks lke u guys do good work PM a price on 14/7 all chrome 100spkes thxs .PS whr u located


----------



## 46'Areosedan

pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

46'Areosedan said:


> pm sent:thumbsup:


Nice n shiny


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

46'Areosedan said:


> pm sent:thumbsup:


i gotta copy plague's quote unmatched quality


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS


LOCAL PICK UP


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> pm sent:thumbsup:


NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO OBSESSION C.C. ATLANTA, GA


----------



## low350

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO OBSESSION C.C. ATLANTA, GA



Can't wait to see them together!thanks Charlie !!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO OBSESSION C.C. ATLANTA, GA


Looks good with chrome and color a good balance between both with all pieces TTT WWK!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## low350

Bad azzz homie!! Can't wait to get them !


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
:thumbsup:T
T


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Just got my first order from the Las Vegas show

Thanks for your orders this year

W.W.K.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO OBSESSION C.C. ATLANTA, GA



JUST FINISHED


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED


Lookig good WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT/ PLENTY IN STOCK :wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT/ PLENTY IN STOCK :wow:


Looks like all of Charlie's Knock Offs always have a chip for them never a pic of one without ! TTT for WWK always being ready with all hardware no waiting for this and that B.S.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

14x6 ON THE WORKS
:wow:
WITH A TWO TONE HUB

GOING TO KEY WEST, FLORIDA


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> 14x6 ON THE WORKS
> :wow:
> WITH A TWO TONE HUB
> 
> GOING TO KEY WEST, FLORIDA


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Those are badass Charlie


----------



## KURSED1

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Looks like all of Charlie's Knock Offs always have a chip for them never a pic of one without ! TTT for WWK always being ready with all hardware no waiting for this and that B.S.


QFT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK still going strong keep on building your wheels


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


Those match my Stacy Adams


----------



## dunk420

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT/ PLENTY IN STOCK :wow:


How much for a set if those? With chips just how they r...


----------



## Wire Wheel King

dunk420 said:


> How much for a set if those? With chips just how they r...


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

2ND SET/ GOING TO ESTILO C.C. MIDLAND ,TEXAS


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 2ND SET/ GOING TO ESTILO C.C. MIDLAND ,TEXAS


Chrome is looking good WWK !


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 2ND SET/ GOING TO ESTILO C.C. MIDLAND ,TEXAS



Just finished

WILL BE IN MIDLAND,TEXAS THIS COMING FRIDAY


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finished
> 
> WILL BE IN MIDLAND,TEXAS THIS COMING FRIDAY



Dam Texas getting all the love!


----------



## Lowrider19

TX and AZ is the hottest market for wheels and accessories right now,plus they're getting ready for their own Tejano Super Show in late Nov.


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good wwk


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK showing no sign if slowing down don't believe anything different . Charlie it's not the first time ppl trying to start untrue rumors about you and WWK. Keep doing it like you have for the past 30+ years WWK baddest wheels on the planet!


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST FINISHED


WOW  11 days to build....


----------



## ivan619

Wire Wheel King said:


> JUST PICKED UP / GOING TO
> 
> FAMILY FIRST C.C. SAN JOSE CHAPTER


curious how much something identical to this 
14x7
straight laced 72 spk
same KO and chip
shipped to 91902:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

73loukat said:


> WOW  11 days to build....


 I counted 7 days to build(including weekends and the trip to the Super Show) That's not bad,considering they were a custom powdercoated order.


----------



## low350

Thanks Chairlie!! They came out nice!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T
T
T


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Just finished
> 
> WILL BE IN MIDLAND,TEXAS THIS COMING FRIDAY


Nice!!! WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


TTT WWK!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK still going strong not even close to going out of business been doing it for 30+ years no sign of slowing down


----------



## magana75

Looking good WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## special_k

How much for 5 13x7 72 straight lace with candy blue spokes and candy blue mid dish.
Adapters and knock offs also.
Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## Wire Wheel King

special_k said:


> How much for 5 13x7 72 straight lace with candy blue spokes and candy blue mid dish.
> Adapters and knock offs also.
> Thanks
> Kenny


 P.M.SENT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## EXCANDALOW

uffin:


----------



## 65Imp_ss

*ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Nice good work WWK !! TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lookin good WWK !


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


TTT WWK


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT/ PLENTY IN STOCK :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE have been very busy to post any pics
> 
> We knocked out Five sets today and many more to build
> 
> Thanks W.W.K.


:thumbsup: TTTWWK


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE ARE HAPPY TO SAY OUR 2-EAR OCTAGON WILL COMPLETED SOON
> 
> 
> 
> ALL OF OUR K-OFFS ARE MADE WITH OUR ORIGINAL BLUE PRINTS
> 
> THERE WILL BE ONLY BE A LIMITED SUPPLY. A LIST WILL BE MADE
> 
> OUR LAST K-OFFS TO BE MADE ARE THE 3 EAR SUPER SWEPT
> 
> OUR CASTINGS ARE ALREADY COMPLETED  THANKS W.W.K


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO VENICE,FLORIDA

ON A 1965 IMPALA


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO VENICE,FLORIDA
> 
> ON A 1965 IMPALA


That dude knows how to true a wheel better than anybody I've seen Jim Craig use to call him the squirrel


----------



## KERRBSS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 2ND SET/ GOING TO ESTILO C.C. MIDLAND ,TEXAS


How much for a set like this 13x7 shipped to 48047


----------



## shystie69

TTT


----------



## Lowrider19

:thumbsup:


----------



## az63

EXCANDALOW said:


> badd asss charlie!!
> keep up the badd ass work!!


How much for something like this


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO VENICE,FLORIDA
> 
> ON A 1965 IMPALA


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

D-Cheeze said:


> Absolutely amazing .... Gonna get there tires on in the morning .... Great work Charlie and Benny










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> 13' GOING TO A SOLO RIDER AND LAY IT LOW MEMBER
> 
> HE GOT THE 2ND SET OF OUR NEW LOGO
> 
> TWO MORE COLORS WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" cross lace GOING TO THEE ARTISTIC C.C. LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS WILL POST WHEN COMPLETED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" STRAIGHT LACE


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Thanks Charlie got my KOs Friday on time and they look great:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Thanks Charlie got my KOs Friday on time and they look great:thumbsup:


ppics or no es sierto!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


> ppics or no es sierto!!


:drama: they are like the ones in my avi:scrutinize:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

KERRBSS said:


> How much for a set like this 13x7 shipped to 48047


PM SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

A CROSS?


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama: they are like the ones in my avi:scrutinize:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## mexhika

14 are both clean! !!! The problem is the tires now


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That dude knows how to true a wheel better than anybody I've seen Jim Craig use to call him the squirrel


:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


> A CROSS?


changed it but its 2 wing hex face


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

That's a nice choice of KO as long as you get it from WWK you know it's gonna be good quality materials nothing china


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That's a nice choice of KO as long as you get it from WWK you know it's gonna be good quality materials nothing china


:thumbsup:x2


----------



## Tami at Zeus

I hope your day is wonderful; and that goes out to you also Leni !!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK !!


----------



## sikonenine

How much for a set of KO's like these?






Shipped to 91950' 

Actually need 5 of them ...


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:


Do you sell the ko's raw like the ones in the pic?


----------



## shystie69

Beautiful Work!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

shystie69 said:


> Beautiful Work!!


:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

READY TO BUILD


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO BUILD


VERY NICE!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO BUILD


Beautiful engraving!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

FILLING UP OUR 2ND BUILDING FOR NEXT YEAR:wow:

13",s 14",s 15"s SPECIAL SIZES


----------



## toker1

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO BUILD


Bad ass!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> FILLING UP OUR 2ND BUILDING FOR NEXT YEAR:wow:
> 
> 13",s 14",s 15"s SPECIAL SIZES


NIIIICE!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> FILLING UP OUR 2ND BUILDING FOR NEXT YEAR:wow:
> 
> 13",s 14",s 15"s SPECIAL SIZES


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FILLING UP OUR 2ND BUILDING FOR NEXT YEAR:wow:
> 
> 13",s 14",s 15"s SPECIAL SIZES


No sign of slowing down! TTT WWK !


----------



## 65Imp_ss

Only the best....WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine

sikonenine said:


> How much for a set of KO's like these?
> View attachment 928106
> Shipped to 91950'
> 
> Actually need 5 of them ...


  :dunno:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## Mr Minnesota

These Charlie.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Mr Minnesota said:


> These Charlie.


real deal


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


nice gonna look even better plated


----------



## cuttytrippin28

How much for some basic all chrome wires pm me price ship too 29687


----------



## 5DEUCE

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> nice gonna look even better plated


Nice!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO BUILD



FINISHED AND SHIPPED

GOING TO LUXURIOUS FRANCE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND SHIPPED
> 
> GOING TO LUXURIOUS FRANCE


very nice WWK!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THANKS JUAN FOR THE PIC,S

SEND ME SOME PIC,S OF YOUR OTHER CAR WITH 

YOUR 2ND SET OF WHEELS
A FEW CARS WITH MY WHEELS MADE CENTER COVER

OF LOW RIDER MAGAZINE HOPE YOURS WERE ONE OF THEM .


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^BADASSS!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS JUAN FOR THE PIC,S
> 
> SEND ME SOME PIC,S OF YOUR OTHER CAR WITH
> 
> YOUR 2ND SET OF WHEELS
> A FEW CARS WITH MY WHEELS MADE CENTER COVER
> 
> OF LOW RIDER MAGAZINE HOPE YOURS WERE ONE OF THEM .


SWEET!!!!


----------



## toker1

Do u have any pics of some 13' 72 spoke straight lace gold nips gold spokes?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> 2 Ear octagon k-off w/ custom ring


Charlie was digging back in your thread and came across these very nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Custom engraving is available


these too


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Campbell, California


how about these?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> New Edition to our OEM line


probably one of my favorites Charlie colors go well together and I usually just like the chrome


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Any of our customers who have bought wheels in 2009 give us a call to get a free t shirt. Need a receipt.


Charlie are you gonna do the t shirts again ? But in black like Jim did I think those looked good also


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I want a T


----------



## Tami at Zeus

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I want a T


 I want a T shirt too!!! Now Charlie, all you have to do is be careful not to copy the guys that COPIED YOU!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I want a T


Put me down for 2


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Tami said:


> I want a T shirt too!!! Now Charlie, all you have to do is be careful not to copy the guys that COPIED YOU!!!!!!


QFT I agree Tami


----------



## 65Imp_ss

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK Charlie the baddest wire wheel man on the planet!


----------



## rudyrude432

13x7 center gold. How much for the set shipped to 79762 TX. Going on a 78 grand prix


----------



## Wire Wheel King

rudyrude432 said:


> 13x7 center gold. How much for the set shipped to 79762 TX. Going on a 78 grand prix


P.M. SENT


----------



## magoo

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> probably one of my favorites Charlie colors go well together and I usually just like the chrome


Damn.....Those wheels look sweet! 

To The Top for Charlie and all the crew at Wire Wheel King!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

magoo said:


> Damn.....Those wheels look sweet!
> 
> To The Top for Charlie and all the crew at Wire Wheel King!


x2


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## fish65

do u guys sell this type of knockoffs.


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Niiiice!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS /WILL POST FINISHED WHEELS TOMORRW



















A FRESH BACH OF K-OFFS IN STOCK



THEY WILL FAST SELL FAST


----------



## chumashnation

How much for rims and then how much for complete set with adapters


----------



## chumashnation

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Niiiice!!!


How much for the red ones..how many spokes are those


----------



## chumashnation

How much for a set just like those...you can text me if you like 559-572-0061


----------



## Wire Wheel King

chumashnation said:


> How much for a set just like those...you can text me if you like 559-572-0061


P.M. SENT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Hey congratulations on the sticky status long time overdue!


----------



## Lowrider19

Yep,real wheel manufacturers should be up here,and personal ads below,that way people can find the companies.


----------



## reynaldo

How much for 14x7 100 spoke reverse all chrome shipped to 98230?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Lowrider19 said:


> Yep,real wheel manufacturers should be up here,and personal ads below,that way people can find the companies.


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowrider19 said:


> Yep,real wheel manufacturers should be up here,and personal ads below,that way people can find the companies.


X2014


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> X2014


:thumbsup:yes sir


----------



## 2BSTYLE

Wire Wheel King said:


> FINISHED AND SHIPPED
> 
> GOING TO LUXURIOUS FRANCE





thanks for this really great job !!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

2BSTYLE said:


> thanks for this really great job !!!!!!!


Those are beautiful


----------



## Tami at Zeus

"MERRY CHRISTMAS" CHARLIE to you and LENI


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Wire Wheel King said:


> A FRESH BACH OF K-OFFS IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> THEY WILL FAST SELL FAST


Thanks Charlie mine showed up yesterday just like you said they would.


----------



## Mr Cucho

U stll hav em to bar hex ko's ? What Tha prise ship to Texas 77803 !!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Happy Holidays from The Wire Wheel King!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Happy New Year from The Wire Wheel King.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Wire Wheel King said:


> Happy New Year from The Wire Wheel King.











" HAPPY NEW YEAR ". CHARLIE and LENI


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Happy new year WWK


----------



## TYTE9D

I want to place order. Please pm me. Thanks WWK!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TYTE9D said:


> I want to place order. Please pm me. Thanks WWK!


I will call you in the morning

Thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*FELIZ AÑO NUEVO CARLOS Y COMPANY
CALL YOU SOON!!*


----------



## babylincoln88

How much for somthing like these but blue lace like the blue on top of this lincoln... and engraved KO and center ?? Thanks


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

old school from 72 said:


> RE : the wire wheel king
> Charlie was a machinist making all of jim craigs parts in a san jose shop and started woking for him around 1982. working with his prints they can make all of the original stuff I hope they do Every one in there shop have 25 years plus His wheel builder has been there since 1975 I worked there before charlie had started With that many years they know what they are doing THE NEW SCHOOL IS NOT LIKE THE NEW SCHOOL THE ALL HAVE JIM CRAIGS BLOOD They have changed the name but will always be the original


gotta love this quote


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ENGRAVING JUST FINISHED

GOING TO JAPAN


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^So Sick!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO JAPAN


nice work!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO A SOLO RIDER

SPRING HILL, TENNESSEE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO A SOLO RIDER
> 
> SPRING HILL, TENNESSEE


Lokking good WWK still going strong


----------



## magoo

Wire Wheel King said:


> ENGRAVING JUST FINISHED
> 
> GOING TO JAPAN



Damn!.......look bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK knocking wheels out in 2014 TTT!!!!!


----------



## 67cruzer

any pics of 13 x 5.5


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO A SOLO RIDER
> 
> SPRING HILL, TENNESSEE



READY TO ROLL




















FINISHED GOING TO JAPAN




























ON THE WORKS

GOING TO SANTA ROSA STYLE C.C.

SANTA ROSA ,CA


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK wheel look good so does the engraving


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED GOING TO JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO SANTA ROSA STYLE C.C.
> 
> SANTA ROSE ,CA


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 808speed

how much for 13x7 all chrome shipped to Hawaii? Aloha


----------



## Wire Wheel King

808speed said:


> how much for 13x7 all chrome shipped to Hawaii? Aloha



P.M. SENT


----------



## Sixtaillights

Price please. 13x7 72 spoke straight lace, stainless spokes & nips. No accessories. Shipped to 53716.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Good seeing you all yesterday Charlie! Wheels were all very impressive !!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Charlie post some pic's of my II's


----------



## topless 65

How much 4 a set of 13"s


----------



## scrape'n-by

13x7 72spoke straight lace no access. shipped to 30755


----------



## Wire Wheel King

scrape'n-by said:


> 13x7 72spoke straight lace no access. shipped to 30755


P.M. SENT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK !!


----------



## 909monte88

Got my know offs Saturday thanks again Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1032273
> 
> 
> Got my know offs Saturday thanks again Charlie


Looking good!


----------



## SHINGO

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1544949_341476849327043_173332719_n.jpg


I have received the item. Thank you for the smooth transaction.:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SHINGO said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1544949_341476849327043_173332719_n.jpg
> 
> 
> I have received the item. Thank you for the smooth transaction.:wave:


BADASS!!!
Love them chip's n ring's nice combo shingo


----------



## SHINGO

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> BADASS!!!
> Love them chip's n ring's nice combo shingo


Thank you. Robinson! 
I use in my car.


----------



## 5DEUCE

Excellent customer service here!!!
Charlie sure goes out of his way to make customers happy 
He's done it for me on few occasions 
Great doing business with you guys will Definatelly be back for more in the future


----------



## Mr Cucho

TTT FOR WWK !! Y'all do some nice work got my ko's shippn was fast I took this one out for a pic !!!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035625&stc=1&d=1390427008


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Mr Cucho said:


> TTT FOR WWK !! Y'all do some nice work got my ko's shippn was fast I took this one out for a pic !!!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035625&stc=1&d=1390427008


Those are some badass k/o's:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

46'Areosedan said:


> Those are some badass k/o's:thumbsup:


Thx u homie they WWK Ko's they have to look bad ass B-) lol


----------



## Cadislim504

What is the ticket on 14X7 72 spoke straight lace gold nips, hubs and ko's??


----------



## Mr Cucho

SHINGO said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1544949_341476849327043_173332719_n.jpg
> 
> 
> I have received the item. Thank you for the smooth transaction.:wave:


They came out looking sharp nice ko's homie !!!! WWK always doin nice work !!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Mr Cucho said:


> They came out looking sharp nice ko's homie !!!! WWK always doin nice work !!!


x2


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK!


----------



## MR.59

Mr Cucho said:


> Thx u homie they WWK Ko's they have to look bad ass B-) lol


 THOSE ARE CLEAN!
NOW I WANNA GET A FRESH SET


----------



## Drew513Ryder

how much for all chrome 13x7 shipped to 45013


----------



## Mr Cucho

MR.59 said:


> THOSE ARE CLEAN!
> NOW I WANNA GET A FRESH SET


They are Mr59 should get a set B-)


----------



## MR.59

Mr Cucho said:


> They are Mr59 should get a set B-)


I`LL ASK CHARLIE FOR A PRICE OF A SET

HEY CHARLIE, HOW MUCH FOR A SET?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Drew513Ryder said:


> how much for all chrome 13x7 shipped to 45013


P.M.SENT


----------



## lone one

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1032273
> 
> 
> Got my know offs Saturday thanks again Charlie


THIS ARE NICE KNOCK OFF CLEAN INGRAVED


----------



## 909monte88

lone one said:


> THIS ARE NICE KNOCK OFF CLEAN INGRAVED


Thanks this is how they look now


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

909monte88 said:


> Thanks this is how they look now
> View attachment 1049193


 Engraving is beautiful, but no WWK chips?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE WILL BE ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL THIS COMING FEBURARY OR
MARCH.

A TV CREW FROM THE UNITED KINDOM CAME TO OUR SHOP LAST YEAR 

WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED 

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE ON THE DICOVERY CHANNEL THIS COMING FEBURARY OR
> MARCH.
> 
> A TV CREW FROM THE UNITED KINDOM CAME TO OUR SHOP LAST YEAR
> 
> WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Nice TTT FOR WWK B-)


----------



## MR.59

909monte88 said:


> Thanks this is how they look now
> View attachment 1049193


NICE WORK!!


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL THIS COMING FEBURARY OR
> MARCH.
> 
> A TV CREW FROM THE UNITED KINDOM CAME TO OUR SHOP LAST YEAR
> 
> WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL THIS COMING FEBURARY OR
> MARCH.
> 
> A TV CREW FROM THE UNITED KINDOM CAME TO OUR SHOP LAST YEAR
> 
> WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Thats cool Charlie looking forward to seeing that on the tube definitely gonna have to record that episode. Good to see that the WWK is gonna get some airtime can't wait to see it


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL THIS COMING FEBURARY OR
> MARCH.
> 
> A TV CREW FROM THE UNITED KINDOM CAME TO OUR SHOP LAST YEAR
> 
> WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## magoo

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE WILL BE ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL THIS COMING FEBURARY ORMARCH.A TV CREW FROM THE UNITED KINDOM CAME TO OUR SHOP LAST YEAR WE WILL KEEP YOU POSTED THANKS W.W.K.


Hell yes Charlie congratulations! Can't wait to check it out Bro, please keep us posted. WWK........Top notch wheels and customer service


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

magoo said:


> Hell yes Charlie congratulations! Can't wait to check it out Bro, please keep us posted. WWK........Top notch wheels and customer service


x2


----------



## singlegate

you guys do beautiful work.. are you gonna be making the 3 wing super swept again?


----------



## singlegate

just got done reading my pm...:thumbsup: cant wait!!


----------



## low85eldog

909monte88 said:


> Thanks this is how they look now
> View attachment 1049193


VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO THE BAY AREA CALIF.


----------



## BOUNZIN

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO THE BAY AREA CALIF.


I'm thinking those are mine looking good


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO THE BAY AREA CALIF.


nice engraving there gonna look even better when they get dipped!!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BOUNZIN said:


> I'm thinking those are mine looking good


You picked a good looking wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

46'Areosedan said:


> You picked a good looking wheel :thumbsup:


gotta couple extra touches i have not seen to much, but charlie says it will look good


----------



## BOUNZIN

haha but charlie has not confirmed if those are mine


----------



## Wire Wheel King

BOUNZIN said:


> haha but charlie has not confirmed if those are mine


:yessad:


----------



## low85eldog

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BOUNZIN said:


> gotta couple extra touches i have not seen to much, but charlie says it will look good


Charlie's word is as good as gold !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## runninlow

Price on a set of 13x7 72 spoke straight lace, and 13x7 100 spoke Shipped to 76111.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK posting up whole sets at a time!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO THE BAY AREA CALIF.


 like that


----------



## OG62

Who does the engraving work looks good


----------



## martin1979mc

What are your spoke count and can you make a set with round nips


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

Wire Wheel King said:


> INSPIRATIONS C.C SAN JOSE MEMBER
> JUST PICKED UP SOME NEW SHOES



Wheel's look bad as in person....!!


----------



## implala66

Any other pics of the super swepts with the chain link rings, any set for sale?????????????????


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

implala66 said:


> Any other pics of the super swepts with the chain link rings, any set for sale?????????????????


Very nice KO's there


----------



## REGALHILOW

Have any for sale?


----------



## 210callejeros

Any tax time sales?


----------



## 210callejeros

I need a set of 13x7 reversed 72 spoke cross lace with zenith style ko and adapters shipped to 78228 how much thanks


----------



## Wire Wheel King

210callejeros said:


> I need a set of 13x7 reversed 72 spoke cross lace with zenith style ko and adapters shipped to 78228 how much thanks[/QUOTE] P.M.SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTMFT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTMFT


Charlie the WWK baddest wire wheel man on the planet


----------



## KERRBSS

How much for 4 all chrome dishes only. For 72 spoke....I don't need spokes, hubs or nipples. Just chrome dishes


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Any tax time deals on 14x7 reverse 100 spokes/_175/70/14 whitewall _tires with 2 prong swept knock-offs/adapters/hammer? Shipped to 98133. Pretty much exactly what I have on this car:










For this car:


----------



## magoo

Charlie.... I have a customer looking for a set exactly like the photo. Price with and with out locking knock offs please....*PM SENT:thumbsup::h5: Thanks!! Magoo













*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

magoo said:


> Charlie.... I have a customer looking for a set exactly like the photo. Price with and with out locking knock offs please....*PM SENT:thumbsup::h5: Thanks!! Magoo
> 
> View attachment 1095153
> View attachment 1095145
> *


Looking good!


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## aguilera620

NFA Fabrication said:


> Any tax time deals on 14x7 reverse 100 spokes/_175/70/14 whitewall _tires with 2 prong swept knock-offs/adapters/hammer? Shipped to 98133. Pretty much exactly what I have on this car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this car:


X99


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## no games 62 63

THANKS MAGOO..SHOP NM*ER (520)623-3874*


magoo said:


> Charlie.... I have a customer looking for a set exactly like the photo. Price with and with out locking knock offs please....*PM SENT:thumbsup::h5: Thanks!! MagoO.......shop number (520)623-3974 ........
> View attachment 1095153
> View attachment 1095145
> *


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## magoo

no games 62 63 said:


> THANKS MAGOO..[/B][/U]


??


----------



## R0L0

Follow @wire_wheel-king on instagram :thumbsup:


----------



## magoo

R0L0 said:


> Follow @wire_wheel-king on instagram :thumbsup:



:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> Follow @wire_wheel-king on instagram :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN

pulled the car out since it was sunny to compare paint and powder


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> pulled the car out since it was sunny to compare paint and powder
> 
> View attachment 1123985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124001
> 
> 
> View attachment 1123977


looks great bro. look like a good match. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

tires will be next need to slap these on


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> tires will be next need to slap these on


hell ya cant wait to see them on the car bro.. you gotta come to to Sams soon we will be out there again!


----------



## BOUNZIN

i was out there 2 weekends ago got my pineapple shake 2 tacos and a burger, no rides though


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> i was out there 2 weekends ago got my pineapple shake 2 tacos and a burger, no rides though


ya we havent been out there this year yet but weather is nice so we will start soon


----------



## 46'Areosedan

BOUNZIN said:


> pulled the car out since it was sunny to compare paint and powder
> 
> View attachment 1123985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124001
> 
> 
> View attachment 1123977


Dam those wheels look badass and that gold is on point. But after spending all that cash, I wouldn't be setting them on the ground! Lol..


----------



## MR.59

BOUNZIN said:


> pulled the car out since it was sunny to compare paint and powder
> 
> View attachment 1123985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124001
> 
> 
> View attachment 1123977


i would use a dayton style k/o tool before i would hit them nice k/o`s with a hammer


----------



## BOUNZIN

MR.59 said:


> i would use a dayton style k/o tool before i would hit them nice k/o`s with a hammer


What does one look like and where would i get one


----------



## BOUNZIN

I'm almost thinking of picking up a set of plain gold locking knock offs for my everyday rollers


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> I'm almost thinking of picking up a set of plain gold locking knock offs for my everyday rollers


that would be a good idea bro, I have my engraved show set being built and a driver set being built to ride on the streets.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^Baller


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BOUNZIN said:


> pulled the car out since it was sunny to compare paint and powder
> 
> View attachment 1123985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124001
> 
> 
> View attachment 1123977


Fuckin beautiful!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuckin beautiful!!!


Rims yes car not so much it's seen better days


----------



## BOUNZIN

Charlie how much for a set of all gold locking knock offs. And what doing locking knock offs do?


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Charlie how much for a set of all gold locking knock offs. And what doing locking knock offs do?


you will need to find a set of Zenith locking adapters in order for the locking knock offs to actually work the way they wer designed too. under the hats of the knock offs are holes for little allen bolts that would screw into the adapters so that your knock off wont come loose. the hard part is finding the correct adapters.


----------



## BOUNZIN

oh shit to much, Charlie do u have any no wing knock offs all gold? if so where can i see samples


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> oh shit to much, Charlie do u have any no wing knock offs all gold? if so where can i see samples


nothing gold instock bro, any of the knock offs can be gold plated.


----------



## R0L0

R0L0 said:


> nothing gold instock bro, any of the knock offs can be gold plated.


only thing instock at the moment is locking, 2 bar straight and 2 bar hex


----------



## BOUNZIN

R0L0 said:


> only thing instock at the moment is locking, 2 bar straight and 2 bar hex


Thanks rolo I'm thinking something more like my old style I'll have to look at charlies board hanging up at the shop


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Thanks rolo I'm thinking something more like my old style I'll have to look at charlies board hanging up at the shop


Here you go brother..


----------



## BOUNZIN

R0L0 said:


> Here you go brother..


I take it you work at WWK to?


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> I take it you work at WWK to?


Na bro.. I'm just helpin him out. He's very busy so I help him on layitlow answering questions cuz he doesn't have much time to be on here. I helped him out a few years back the same way and I'm back to help again.


----------



## BIGTEX325

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Does WWK have knock offs with out wings like the bullets or the ice cream cones as i call them


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Does WWK have knock offs with out wings like the bullets or the ice cream cones as i call them
> View attachment 1126625
> 
> View attachment 1126641


Na bro no china stuff. Your best bet would be ebay, og wire or galaxy wire. Gold won't match your rims thou


----------



## BOUNZIN

how much for the exact ones i have with no engraving, i think it's the one that says 400 a set for chrome


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> how much for the exact ones i have with no engraving, i think it's the one that says 400 a set for chrome


give me a few days to find out bro the prices of gold go up and down daily so I want to get you an exact price.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> Here you go brother..


luv the OG Jim Craig rings top left with the green chip and middle bottom !!!!!!!!!!!Wish Charlie would make them to original specs again!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

What's the word on the episode on TV?


----------



## 925rider

lot of kos with those style rings now but people dont realize they are fake remakes


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> lot of kos with those style rings now but people dont realize they are fake remakes



Yes sir lots of repop bull shit out there now...smdh


----------



## BIGTEX325

Nice speaking with you today Charlie!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

I got the ones on tha botton em two bar hex !! But I like the ones on top with the ring on em but with the gold ring wud look nice wud match more with my wheels sence they gold n chrome !!! Hope Charlie wud come up with some sets of em B-) Qvo R0L0 can u get me some info on em ? Thx Mr Chuco !!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

That green chip looks badass! Are they in the works?


----------



## Mr Cucho

46'Areosedan said:


> That green chip looks badass! Are they in the works?


X2 let's see if we get some info on em they look sharp !!!B-)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BOUNZIN said:


> pulled the car out since it was sunny to compare paint and powder
> 
> View attachment 1123985
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124001
> 
> 
> View attachment 1123977










:thumbsup:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO VENICE,FLORIDA
> 
> ON A 1965 IMPALA


How much?


----------



## R0L0

Mario aka LilJuan said:


> How much?


are you looking for a wheel built exact like that one bro or what are you looking to have done?


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## Mr Cucho

R0L0 said:


> ttt


Was up R0L0 any info on em two bar hex wth the ring ko's ?


----------



## BOUNZIN

Rims with tires


----------



## Mr Cucho

BOUNZIN said:


> Rims with tires


They some real nice looking wheels homie TTT FOR WWK !!!should of wrap em wth some 520's homie !!give that extra sharp touch on em !!


----------



## BOUNZIN

I still might get some premium was sold out and I needed tires but these are going to sit awhile and not sure if it would leave a permanent flat spot


----------



## R0L0

Mr Cucho said:


> Was up R0L0 any info on em two bar hex wth the ring ko's ?


got the knock offs no ring instock right now bro..


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> Rims with tires


looking good bro


----------



## BOUNZIN

They are looking good little conflicted with the tires also need to hit Charlie up after finally getting all the rims out of the boxes some of them are dinged up on the hubs


----------



## Mr Cucho

R0L0 said:


> got the knock offs no ring instock right now bro..


Orale that's kool R0L0 I got tha ones with out the ring !! But I just seen tha ones wth the ring on an catch my eyes lol !!! Do u know wen y'all we'll have em ko's wth the ring on em ?!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

BOUNZIN said:


> I still might get some premium was sold out and I needed tires but these are going to sit awhile and not sure if it would leave a permanent flat spot


Orale that's kool !!! Yea I was Gona get some too frm premium but they sold out so I just got me a set from corky not bad WW wth extra $40dollars for 5year insure !!


----------



## 6T4

BOUNZIN said:


> Rims with tires


Those mfers look firm AF, vato. Nice touch with the maroon w gold


----------



## R0L0

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale that's kool R0L0 I got tha ones with out the ring !! But I just seen tha ones wth the ring on an catch my eyes lol !!! Do u know wen y'all we'll have em ko's wth the ring on em ?!!


Gonna be at least a few months bro I will keep you posted..


----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> They are looking good little conflicted with the tires also need to hit Charlie up after finally getting all the rims out of the boxes some of them are dinged up on the hubs


What kind of ding on the hubs bro. Can you post pics?


----------



## BOUNZIN

R0L0 said:


> What kind of ding on the hubs bro. Can you post pics?


Here's one


----------



## BOUNZIN

Will look at them better tonight or tomorrow at my Lil girls softball practice


----------



## 925rider

:dunno:mods are deleting comments:facepalm:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Since practice is taking forever I check them it's only one and it ain't that bad looks like 4 nicks underneath the gold. No reason to delete posts. Rims are great


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BOUNZIN said:


> Rims with tires


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Slapping them on this weekend to see how they look together


----------



## Mr Cucho

R0L0 said:


> Gonna be at least a few months bro I will keep you posted..


Orale Thx R0L0 !!!


----------



## R0L0

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale Thx R0L0 !!!


No problem bro


----------



## R0L0

925rider said:


> :dunno:mods are deleting comments:facepalm:


What posts were deleted?


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan

Mario aka LilJuan said:


> How much?


I want the spokes magenta with gold nipples, chrome hub , gold 2 bar knockoffs 13x7 either 72 cross or 100 spokes for my 65 impala


----------



## 925rider

R0L0 said:


> What posts were deleted?



last page was almost wiped out then only some of them came back.. Even mine was deleted then came back. a few saying this was the tire installers damage GONE!!!!!


----------



## MR.59

925rider said:


> :dunno:mods are deleting comments:facepalm:


NOT AGAIN :wow:


----------



## BOUNZIN

925rider said:


> last page was almost wiped out then only some of them came back.. Even mine was deleted then came back. a few saying this was the tire installers damage GONE!!!!!


I saw this post and was typing to it when it booting me out, he was asking if i it could of been the installer damage. I saw it when i took the rim out the box and unscrewed the knock off it's also underneath the gold plating. Good news just one rim and when the knock off is on really hard to see. Just me paying a little more attention because of the dollar amount spent, i should of checked them all when i was at WWK. Not knocking the rims though i was just stating something i found


----------



## Lowrider19

I did post asking if it could have been the tire installer's fault,but deleted it myself right after I posted it because I didn't want to make it seem like I was pointing fingers when I know nothing about the situation. As far as any other comments,I don't know about those.


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:Thanks Charlie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

found these 13x6 the other day :thumbsup: I want Charlie to make them shine again.:thumbsupm me


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> View attachment 1142657
> View attachment 1142665
> found these 13x6 the other day :thumbsup: I want Charlie to make them shine again.:thumbsupm me


good score bro


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

R0L0 said:


> good score bro


thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## H8_THIS

Do yall post to Australia


----------



## R0L0

loose_kid said:


> Do yall post to Australia


Yes we will ship to Australia


----------



## gusgus

Hey I'm looking for some chrome n blue 13x7


----------



## dadysgirl

How much for 5 metal chips at 2.25 purple in color


----------



## H8_THIS

Hi mate, can you do the same wheels as these and if so, how much plus ship to Brisbane Australia


----------



## R0L0

loose_kid said:


> Hi mate, can you do the same wheels as these and if so, how much plus ship to Brisbane Australia


are those just black dish bro? do you have more pics of the wheels? are you looking for 72 straight or 72 cross lace?


----------



## H8_THIS

Yea they look like 80 spoke or around there and just black dish cuz, with the same style knock offs


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup: I just picked these Campbells up


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> View attachment 1154586
> :thumbsup: I just picked these Campbells up


q:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> View attachment 1154586
> :thumbsup: I just picked these Campbells up


nice


----------



## 403lowlow

price on 13x7 fwd gold centers shipped up to calgary Canada??


----------



## MONTE RIDER

How much for a set of gold spokes chrome lips 13x7 shipped to 62269


----------



## MONTE RIDER

MONTE RIDER said:


> How much for a set of gold spokes chrome lips 13x7 shipped to 62269


Rwd


----------



## R0L0

MONTE RIDER said:


> How much for a set of gold spokes chrome lips 13x7 shipped to 62269





MONTE RIDER said:


> Rwd


so just gold spokes, chrome hub, chrome knock off and stainless nipples? 72 spoke straight or crossed?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Pm sent Rolo


----------



## R0L0

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Pm sent Rolo


PM returned Mike!


----------



## R0L0

MONTE RIDER said:


> How much for a set of gold spokes chrome lips 13x7 shipped to 62269


please call the shop for gold pricing bro. 408-559-0950


----------



## R0L0

loose_kid said:


> Yea they look like 80 spoke or around there and just black dish cuz, with the same style knock offs


pm sent bro


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TTT WWKING


----------



## R0L0

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> TTT WWKING


ahahah I like!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> TTT WWKING


:h5:


----------



## R0L0

ON THE WORKS











TO



















  THE

















 TOP










copied and pasted for you Charlie. you keep forgetting about this topic lol


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copied and pasted for you Charlie. you keep forgetting about this topic lol


Gold and engraving looking good. All 3 sets of hubs are top notch


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Lowrider19

Wire Wheel King said:


> New 3 ear medium swept k-off for the market


Oooh,I like these.....are they still being made?


----------



## 73loukat

R0L0 said:


> Here you go brother..


how much for the superswept on the bottom row? chrome or even raw,I'll take care of the chrome


----------



## HustlerSpank

Lowrider19 said:


> Oooh,I like these.....are they still being made?


few more months i am waiting on them too


----------



## R0L0

73loukat said:


> how much for the superswept on the bottom row? chrome or even raw,I'll take care of the chrome


out of stock right now bro will be back instock within the next month or so, please check back


----------



## R0L0

Lowrider19 said:


> Oooh,I like these.....are they still being made?





HustlerSpank said:


> few more months i am waiting on them too


yup about a month out fellas!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

R0L0 said:


> yup about a month out fellas!


P.M,S OK / PLEASE NO CALLS WE ARE VERY BUSY > WHEN THE FIRST ONES COME OUT

I MAY SELL A SET OR TWO EARLY

OUR FIRST PIECE LOOKS GOOD AND HAS BEEN APPROVED BY W.W.K. 

OUR PRODUCTION HAS BEEN STARTED . I WILL BE HELPING ON THE MACHINING 

TO KEEP COSTS DOWN 

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M,S OK / PLEASE NO CALLS WE ARE VERY BUSY > WHEN THE FIRST ONES COME OUT
> 
> I MAY SELL A SET OR TWO EARLY
> 
> OUR FIRST PIECE LOOKS GOOD AND HAS BEEN APPROVED BY W.W.K.
> 
> OUR PRODUCTION HAS BEEN STARTED . I WILL BE HELPING ON THE MACHINING
> 
> TO KEEP COSTS DOWN
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


nice work Charlie


----------



## implala66

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M,S OK / PLEASE NO CALLS WE ARE VERY BUSY > WHEN THE FIRST ONES COME OUT
> 
> I MAY SELL A SET OR TWO EARLY
> 
> OUR FIRST PIECE LOOKS GOOD AND HAS BEEN APPROVED BY W.W.K.
> 
> OUR PRODUCTION HAS BEEN STARTED . I WILL BE HELPING ON THE MACHINING
> 
> TO KEEP COSTS DOWN
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


Super swepts, nice work WWK


----------



## MR.59

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M,S OK / PLEASE NO CALLS WE ARE VERY BUSY > WHEN THE FIRST ONES COME OUT
> 
> I MAY SELL A SET OR TWO EARLY
> 
> OUR FIRST PIECE LOOKS GOOD AND HAS BEEN APPROVED BY W.W.K.
> 
> OUR PRODUCTION HAS BEEN STARTED . I WILL BE HELPING ON THE MACHINING
> 
> TO KEEP COSTS DOWN
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


I`D LIKE TO GET A SET


----------



## AGONY

uffin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## magoo

*WWK.......To The Top!!!!!!

Looking good fellas!:thumbsup:*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## R0L0

BOUNZIN said:


> View attachment 1185554


damn bro the Monte is killin it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BOUNZIN said:


> View attachment 1185554










:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT


----------



## R0L0

Bump


----------



## R0L0

Up


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK TTT


----------



## R0L0

Ttmft for WWK


----------



## EXCANDALOW

seen these in person estan chingones!!!!!




~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## ltd_king

nice rim's bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


wheels look good!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE MAKE THEM YOUR WAY


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

the post isn't in the sticky topics anymore :dunno: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## R0L0

Bump


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE MAKE THEM YOUR WAY


:h5:


----------



## R0L0

*GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN! R.I.P. MR. CRAIG 5/5/06

*

*THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

RIP JAMES CRAIG


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


RIP MR CRAIG


----------



## LowLow70

??


----------



## Wire Wheel King

THE ONLY ORIGINAL FOUNDER AND THE ONLY ORIGINAL EMPLOYEES

THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!]


----------



## R0L0

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE ONLY ORIGINAL FOUNDER AND THE ONLY ORIGINAL EMPLOYEES
> 
> THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!]


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE ONLY ORIGINAL FOUNDER AND THE ONLY ORIGINAL EMPLOYEES
> 
> THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!]


:h5:


----------



## lone star

Charlie,
Need price quote for set of 13x7 with "dayton offset". 72 straight lace.gold nipple, hub, and spinner. Chrome dish, stainless spokes. The spinners are the 2 prong with the allen bolt caps. With black gear chips. Thanks.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> THE ONLY ORIGINAL FOUNDER AND THE ONLY ORIGINAL EMPLOYEES
> 
> THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!]


sent my zeniths to charlie to get them looking new again like jim craig would :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

rolo! take care of me baby boy!


----------



## R0L0

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> rolo! take care of me baby boy!




I got you bro


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> P.M,S OK / PLEASE NO CALLS WE ARE VERY BUSY > WHEN THE FIRST ONES COME OUT
> 
> I MAY SELL A SET OR TWO EARLY
> 
> OUR FIRST PIECE LOOKS GOOD AND HAS BEEN APPROVED BY W.W.K.
> 
> OUR PRODUCTION HAS BEEN STARTED . I WILL BE HELPING ON THE MACHINING
> 
> TO KEEP COSTS DOWN
> 
> THANKS W.W.K.


  Any prices on raw or chrome?


----------



## R0L0

73loukat said:


> Any prices on raw or chrome?


will have pricing as soon as they are done. soon hopefully.


----------



## R0L0

uffin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> uffin:


:h5:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


clean


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## R0L0

Tami said:


> View attachment 1242162


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle





*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle







TTT*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> ***
> 
> *9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT*


:thumbsup:


----------



## jay1

You got any of them tires left


----------



## R0L0

jay1 said:


> You got any of them tires left


I have 1 set left


----------



## jay1

Pm me a phone number plz


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

need some 14" 60 spokes x laced, all chrome 2 standards and 2 reverse


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

send me a quote 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/546010-looking-60-spoke-xlace-13s-14s.html


----------



## R0L0

WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show




Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


TTT WWK:h5:


----------



## Voodoo64

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> *
> **
> 
> *9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT*


 hey Charlie how much for these raw?


----------



## Voodoo64

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> *
> **
> 
> *9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT*


 hey Charlie how much for these raw?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

*I WOULD LIKE TO BUY SOME RIMS

WHO DO I CONTACT?*


----------



## KAKALAK

On teh facebookies is where its at holmes



ONE8SEVEN said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO BUY SOME RIMS
> 
> WHO DO I CONTACT?*


----------



## R0L0

ONE8SEVEN said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO BUY SOME RIMS
> 
> WHO DO I CONTACT?*


PM sent homie or call the shop 408-559-0950


----------



## BOUNZIN

ONE8SEVEN said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO BUY SOME RIMS
> 
> WHO DO I CONTACT?*


What u plan on doing for the Cadillac


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

BOUNZIN said:


> What u plan on doing for the Cadillac


gonna run some 14" x laced and fat whites, had it on 13's last year with portawalls and it was a touch too low and the white walls were flappy


----------



## R0L0

ONE8SEVEN said:


> gonna run some 14" x laced and fat whites, had it on 13's last year with portawalls and it was a touch too low and the white walls were flappy


gonna look bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

ONE8SEVEN said:


> gonna run some 14" x laced and fat whites, had it on 13's last year with portawalls and it was a touch too low and the white walls were flappy


THOSE the ones from cali white wall


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

BOUNZIN said:


> THOSE the ones from cali white wall


yea, i havent mounted em yet, i got some 100spoke ching changs they are goin on until my wheels come in

they looks really good, and customer service was a+ 

www.callitw.com in case anyone was wondering


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ONE8SEVEN said:


> yea, i havent mounted em yet, i got some 100spoke ching changs they are goin on until my wheels come in
> 
> they looks really good, and customer service was a+
> 
> www.callitw.com in case anyone was wondering


CALLI TIRES IS GOOD PEOPLE!!


----------



## Lolohopper

Wire Wheel King said:


> READY TO ROLL


How much for this but with white spokes.
14x7 read to mount them on my 63 Impala?


----------



## magoo

TTT for WWK......


----------



## Voodoo64

What the time frame on k.o 3 wing super swepts and 2 ear raw and $$$


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

GOOD QUALITY WORK AT WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


TTT WWK


----------



## Voodoo64

Do u have anything read thats raw? 3 wing locking and super swept


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

Voodoo64 said:


> Do u have anything read thats raw? 3 wing locking and super swept


no sir, still waiting for our super swepts from the machinist, no locking instock right now sorry


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


looking good Charlie :h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Up


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## low4ever

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## kingmendoza

can someone please call me asap (509)851-2300 i need a rim asap please its a black dish with chrome nippels black spokes and chrome hub 13"


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Very nice Charlie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT WWK


----------



## Airborne

It's nice to see these guys pumping out these bad ass wheels. After that whole JD debaucle WWK is a breath of fresh air...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CARLOS GETTING READY TO ORDER COUPLE MORE SETS !!!
ILL CALL YOU!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

EXCANDALOW said:


> CARLOS GETTING READY TO ORDER COUPLE MORE SETS !!!
> ILL CALL YOU!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


>


Those rings are nice!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


nice engraving only the best from WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

GOING TO BIG LOPEZ CONCRETE

64 RAG TOP


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!!


----------



## mikelowsix4

When are the swepts going to be coming out? still waiting patiently.


----------



## tlc64impala

mikelowsix4 said:


> When are the swepts going to be coming out? still waiting patiently.


X2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

**TTT**


----------



## low350

Got these wheels from you last year..I Need 2-13x5.5..same style..no adpter or knock off..how much ? Shipped to 36830


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO BIG LOPEZ CONCRETE
> 
> 64 RAG TOP


COMPLETE:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMPLETE:wow:


nice and clean


----------



## commondzrzC.C

low350 said:


> Got these wheels from you last year..I Need 2-13x5.5..same style..no adpter or knock off..how much ? Shipped to 36830


 how much for something like this


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 305chino

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMPLETE:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> How much ? 13 ?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

305chino said:


> Wire Wheel King said:
> 
> 
> 
> COMPLETE:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> How much ? 13 ?
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. SENT
Click to expand...


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> GOING TO BIG LOPEZ CONCRETE
> 
> 64 RAG TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMPLETE:wow:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:h5:TTT WWK


----------



## commondzrzC.C

commondzrzC.C said:


> how much for something like this


How much for something like this


----------



## Wire Wheel King

ON THE WORKS

14"X6" GOING TO ALBUQUERQUE,NEW MEXICO


----------



## low350

low350 said:


> Got these wheels from you last year..I Need 2-13x5.5..same style..no adpter or knock off..how much ? Shipped to 36830



:dunno:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Only the best WWK


----------



## tlc64impala

mikelowsix4 said:


> When are the swepts going to be coming out? still waiting patiently.


Asked got no reply. Will ask again . Are these ready to go ?????


----------



## commondzrzC.C

commondzrzC.C said:


> how much for something like this


How much for a set just like this one


----------



## Wire Wheel King

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much for a set just like this one


CALL THE SHOP 7:AM-2:00 PM OPEN THRU LUNCH


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 14"X6" GOING TO ALBUQUERQUE,NEW MEXICO


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Chrome looking good


----------



## christopher2679

I am trying to find a set of adapters for some 24" Dayton face wheels. They have 6 holes in the back of the rims but does not go all the way through. I can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## 73loukat

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMPLETE:wow:


:nicoderm: nice set


----------



## Wire Wheel King

73loukat said:


> :nicoderm: nice set


:thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## slapnuts

like to know if you can build me some wire wheels that would tuck on my 2000 siverado they 6 lug and im hopeing they dont hit the calipers what would you sugest not looking for the 2 step dish lip looking to get some 16x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

slapnuts said:


> like to know if you can build me some wire wheels that would tuck on my 2000 siverado they 6 lug and im hopeing they dont hit the calipers what would you sugest not looking for the 2 step dish lip looking to get some 16x7



17", s will work I can make 72 spoke cross or straight

NOT CHEAP $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK looking good


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## lukedogg98

That red pops! I can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:


LOOKING GOOD WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup: WWK


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Badassssss! !


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Bought a set of these how can I tell if there real?
There's so many china copy's everyone sells claiming to be the real deal.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> Bought a set of these how can I tell if there real?
> There's so many china copy's everyone sells claiming to be the real deal.


Very good question , What I know for certain , if you bought from Charlie at WWK then no doubt about it they are the real deal!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## My1963Impala

Wire Wheel King said:


> COMPLETE:wow:


How much for a set like this in 13x7 reverse shipped to FL?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO CHAPTER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wow!!!


----------



## fatcity209

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO CHAPTER
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


How much for a set of these? 13x7


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOING TO IMPALAS C.C. MODESTO CHAPTER
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


LOOKING GOOD Charlie


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## magoo

Whats up Charlie........Looking good Bro!!!:thumbsup:
I have not talked to you in awhile, need to catch up with you real soon. I am just about ready for that set of 72 spoke straight lace. :yes:

Magoo


----------



## Wire Wheel King

magoo said:


> Whats up Charlie........Looking good Bro!!!:thumbsup:
> I have not talked to you in awhile, need to catch up with you real soon. I am just about ready for that set of 72 spoke straight lace. :yes:
> 
> Magoo


 DOING GOOD THANKS

TWO SETS WENT TO MESA LAST WEEK










AND A SET OF 5 SOCIETY C.C. MESA:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> DOING GOOD THANKS
> 
> TWO SETS WENT TO MESA LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND A SET OF 5 SOCIETY C.C. MESA:wow:


Nice work WWK :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Can i get a quote on the 2 bar locking knock offs complete with chips please


----------



## lowlife62

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Nice work WWK :thumbsup:


Thanks Charlie, Society CC will be rolling our WWK's in style.


----------



## .TODD

I need a 2 of these in 2.5. you have them? not 2.25


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 96caddyfleet

How much for sum 14x7 100 spoke gold nipples and hub and locking ko's with gold ring and chip shipped to 67801 kansas


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## bonediggetie

Looking to have some 24in revs offset wires built is this something you could do?


----------



## Wire Wheel King

bonediggetie said:


> Looking to have some 24in revs offset wires built is this something you could do?


Hit up Dayton They are only $3,500.00 In chrome


----------



## bonediggetie

Thanks I'll check into them


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:wave:WWK


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CARLOS HOW WE DOING?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Charlie and WWK good honest business man :h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BUMP


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WINTER SPECIALS DECEMBER- JANUARY

FREE POWDER COAT (HIGH GLOSS ONLY)

FREE SHIPPING ( CUSTOM WHEELS ONLY APPLY)

WALK- INS INCLUDED UNIT #2 AND #4

THE ONLY ORIGINAL COMPANY IN CAMPBELL


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> WINTER SPECIALS DECEMBER- JANUARY
> 
> FREE POWDER COAT (HIGH GLOSS ONLY)
> 
> FREE SHIPPING ( CUSTOM WHEELS ONLY APPLY)
> 
> WALK- INS INCLUDED UNIT #2 AND #4
> 
> THE ONLY ORIGINAL COMPANY IN CAMPBELL


Right on guys.. 
Looking real good an there is "ONLY" one Legit Campbell Co.
Keep up the great work!!!

TTMFT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> WINTER SPECIALS DECEMBER- JANUARY
> 
> FREE POWDER COAT (HIGH GLOSS ONLY)
> 
> FREE SHIPPING ( CUSTOM WHEELS ONLY APPLY)
> 
> WALK- INS INCLUDED UNIT #2 AND #4
> 
> THE ONLY ORIGINAL COMPANY IN CAMPBELL


“Manufacturing Wheels of Distinction"


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup:TTT WWK


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

OMG 

:fool2:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## maaazkhan007

This is Awesome buddy


----------



## Wire Wheel King

T-T-T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> T-T-T
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


WOW!!! Very fucking nice?


----------



## nisra

Wire Wheel King said:


> T-T-T
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


fuckin nice :wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> T-T-T
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TAKEN TO THE NEXT LEVEL


----------



## lincoln rydah

how much for 5 14/7 shipping to 77033


----------



## oldsoul

How much for 15/7,72 spoke standard,spokes,nipples gold,super swept k/o's also gold. I wanna build a 72' cutlass,these are the only wheels I like on them.


----------



## fool2

Wire Wheel King said:


> T-T-T
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


is that bob from reno's work? i think that's his name.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:worshipara los peloteros mayors!!!!




Wire Wheel King said:


> T-T-T
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:TTT WWK


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*T*T*T*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

BUMP


----------



## 67chevy

fool2 said:


> is that bob from reno's work? i think that's his name.


yes bob gets down on his work


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

I like those rings “Jim Craig style"


----------



## DEWEY

How much for a set of all chrome 13x7 72 spoke straight lace


----------



## 93 CADDY

Looking for a set of gold rings that go on the locking kos. Thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


These are sexy!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


Real nice set TTT for WWK !!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> TTT


BUMP


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:h5:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

WWK TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


TTT WWK


----------



## 59JUNKIE

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Very nice WWK


----------



## (801)WHEELS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:fool2:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:




Looking good as always!!!

*T*T*T*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

ALL ORIGINAL CAMPBELL,CA “MANUFACTURING WHEELS OF DISTINCTION"


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## magoo

Wire Wheel King said:


> :thumbsup:


Charlie.....PM sent.....I also left you a message. Thanks Bro!!:h5::thumbsup:

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## lilred

What's the best way to clean gold on rims


----------



## magoo

*Charlie....PM Sent...Thanks!*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK:h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*THANKS WWK CREW FOR SOME BADD ASSS WHEELS*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Good seeing you the other day Charlie gonna try to stop by this week


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> A little off low riding
> 
> The wheels we built are going on a $85000.00 silver shadow rolls royce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big sister of the ser-II


I remember doing sets like these


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:thumbsup: skip to 18:20


----------



## En Sabah Nur

That's not at all how I imagined Charile looked like lol.


Too bad they didn't put whitewalls on that Continental.


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL

46'Areosedan said:


> :thumbsup: skip to 18:20


Nice video!!! Poncho and Charlie are good people!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

46'Areosedan said:


> :thumbsup: skip to 18:20


THANKS FOR THE POST

IT WAS VIEWED ON NATIONAL TELEVISION ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

46'Areosedan said:


> :thumbsup: skip to 18:20


Cool post


----------



## 73loukat

:thumbsup:


Wire Wheel King said:


> THANKS FOR THE POST
> 
> IT WAS VIEWED ON NATIONAL TELEVISION ON THE DISCOVERY CHANNEL


:thumbsup:cool


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## Ralph B presents

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


>


VERY NICE WWK


----------



## magoo

*TTT for WWK......Whats up Charlie:wave:*


----------



## magoo

EXCANDALOW said:


> *THANKS WWK CREW FOR SOME BADD ASSS WHEELS*


:yes::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

R0L0 said:


> TTMFT


ROLO GOOD TO SEE YOU IN HERE!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## SOUTH.S.D

Looking for zenith 2 bar knock offs with Allen wrench screws.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

46'Areosedan said:


> :thumbsup: skip to 18:20


What happened to the vid


----------



## 46'Areosedan

don't know what happened but heres another


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> VERY NICE WWK


NICE


----------



## lone star

46'Areosedan said:


> don't know what happened but heres another


Good piece on wwk the rest was corny


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^ I'll second tht sir


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT FOR CHARLIE THE WIRE WHEEL KING KEEP GOING STRONG BROTHER


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow:


COOL ENGRAVING ON CANTED KO WWK


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> COOL ENGRAVING ON CANTED KO WWK


Those are mine


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

sent a pm about the chrome on my wheels rusting. This is second time this has happened. The first time my chrome flaking off now they are straight up rusting and pitted, I have taken geest care of these wheels and I feel like for what I paid this should not be an issue


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

:thumbsup Are those going on the fleetwood IMO 3 wings always look good on a Cadillac!!:


R0L0 said:


> Those are mine


----------



## R0L0

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> :thumbsup Are those going on the fleetwood IMO 3 wings always look good on a Cadillac!!:


yes sir they are!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

GONNA LOOK GOOD!


R0L0 said:


> yes sir they are!!!


----------



## QCC

price on a set of these but with the ring on hub , 13x7


----------



## Wire Wheel King

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sicc


----------



## Ragtop Ted

R0L0 said:


> yes sir they are!!!


Sup Rolo! Those kos are bad ass!!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

This guy doesn't stand by his wheels and this what you will be left with lol.


----------



## QCC

Damn!


----------



## Lowrider19

Did you ever clean them? Looks like neglect to me. :dunno:


fleetwoodpimpin said:


> This guy doesn't stand by his wheels and this what you will be left with lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654410
> 
> View attachment 1654418


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Yes they was cleaned regularly until the rust gods took over. They started looking like that about 3 months after I mounted them


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

And how the hell could someone neglect wheels to the point of that? I used chrome polish with power ball numourous times and it didn't help a damn thing. Even used wire wheel cleaner in between polishes...I'll let u learn for yourself hahah


----------



## DR.Luxurious

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> And how the hell could someone neglect wheels to the point of that? I used chrome polish with power ball numourous times and it didn't help a damn thing. Even used wire wheel cleaner in between polishes...I'll let u learn for yourself hahah


You, yourself, purchased these directly from Charlie @ WWK?

You should call them instead of PM and posting here. They don't come on here much. 

Time will tell if mine do the same.


----------



## DR.Luxurious

Thanks Charlie and the WWK staff for a sick set of wheels


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

DR.Luxurious said:


> Thanks Charlie and the WWK staff for a sick set of wheels


BADASS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

How long did you keep them submerged in sea water before mounting them??


----------



## caddy4yaass

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> This guy doesn't stand by his wheels and this what you will be left with lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654410
> 
> View attachment 1654418


damn


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK KEEP GOING STRONG


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Hahaa. I honestly think they gave me China dishes. It's sad because I really thought I had a quality set of wires and now I'm to embarrassed to even drive on those lol.


----------



## DR.Luxurious

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Hahaa. I honestly think they gave me China dishes. It's sad because I really thought I had a quality set of wires and now I'm to embarrassed to even drive on those lol.


Clearly something is wrong with those. My chinas never did that


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> This guy doesn't stand by his wheels and this what you will be left with lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654410
> 
> View attachment 1654418



If the wheels were not prepped right or if the quality of plating is poor, the chrome would bubble, start flaking and corroding from under the nickel layer. Chrome plating is a "barrier layer" plating; once the barrier is breached by a pinhole, very rapid rusting is unavoidable. A low quality chrome plating job with pinholes or porosity is much worse than no plating at all; the plating electrochemically forces the underlying steel to rust.
That being said, your wheels look like they have been exposed to either chemicals, (certain salts, bleach, etc. would cause the stainless and chrome to rust), or damp weather and they have been neglected for a longer period of time.  
If you are saying that you just got the wheels from WWK 3 months ago, you would have received them full of pinholes or little bubbles, it would be obvious right away. 

Were you cleaning your whitewalls with clorox bleach or did your dog piss on it??? 
Wilmington is on Atlantic coast, if you don't garage your car salt will eat everything but the tires.


----------



## maguilera63

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> This guy doesn't stand by his wheels and this what you will be left with lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654410
> 
> View attachment 1654418


Someone didn't take care of their wheels....


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> If the wheels were not prepped right or if the quality of plating is poor, the chrome would bubble, start flaking and corroding from under the nickel layer. Chrome plating is a "barrier layer" plating; once the barrier is breached by a pinhole, very rapid rusting is unavoidable. A low quality chrome plating job with pinholes or porosity is much worse than no plating at all; the plating electrochemically forces the underlying steel to rust.
> That being said, your wheels look like they have been exposed to either chemicals, (certain salts, bleach, etc. would cause the stainless and chrome to rust), or damp weather and they have been neglected for a longer period of time.
> If you are saying that you just got the wheels from WWK 3 months ago, you would have received them full of pinholes or little bubbles, it would be obvious right away.
> 
> Were you cleaning your whitewalls with clorox bleach or did your dog piss on it???
> Wilmington is on Atlantic coast, if you don't garage your car salt will eat everything but the tires.


WELL SAID


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

My 67 SS on WWK 13x7 cross laced. Thank you Charlie.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

low350 said:


> Still waiting on a price for 2-13x5.5 shipped to 36830...:420:



Call them. Charlie is rarely here, but he answers his phone.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Please call 408-559-0950 For All Orders And Prices Thank You


TTT WWK


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

old school from 72 said:


> RE : the wire wheel king
> Charlie was a machinist making all of jim craigs parts in a san jose shop and started woking for him around 1982. working with his prints they can make all of the original stuff I hope they do Every one in there shop have 25 years plus His wheel builder has been there since 1975 I worked there before charlie had started With that many years they know what they are doing THE NEW SCHOOL IS NOT LIKE THE NEW SCHOOL THE ALL HAVE JIM CRAIGS BLOOD They have changed the name but will always be the original


TTT WWK


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Since 1970. All Original Campbell, California</span>


ALL ORIGINAL CAMPBELL,CALIFORNIA


----------



## bluedreamz

How much would you charge for a set of 13x7 cross laces with engraved hub and knock off??


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Wire Wheel King said:


> Please call 408-559-0950 For All Orders And Prices Thank You


charlie doesnt come on LIL to often call him at the shop


----------



## maguilera63

Anyone have a another number for Charlie ( Wire Wheel King ) ? I have been trying him at 408-559-0950. I have been trying to get a hold of him for 2 weeks and no one answers the phone. I had a lady with a accent pick u the phone last week and she said Charlie was on the other line and she would have him call me and he never did.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

maguilera63 said:


> Anyone have a another number for Charlie ( Wire Wheel King ) ? I have been trying him at 408-559-0950. I have been trying to get a hold of him for 2 weeks and no one answers the phone. I had a lady with a accent pick u the phone last week and she said Charlie was on the other line and she would have him call me and he never did.


He's prolly busy


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

maguilera63 said:


> Anyone have a another number for Charlie ( Wire Wheel King ) ? I have been trying him at 408-559-0950. I have been trying to get a hold of him for 2 weeks and no one answers the phone. I had a lady with a accent pick u the phone last week and she said Charlie was on the other line and she would have him call me and he never did.


He generally answers the phone and is at the shop before 12pm Pacific Time.


----------



## R0L0

bump


----------



## maguilera63

It is going on 3rd week with no reply from Charlie. I have been doing business with him for years and it has never taken him that long to get back to me. I sent the paypal payment and im getting a little worried. Last time I talked to him he said he would sent me pictures of the items he was working on , and I never received pictures. Has anyone talked to him in the last 3 weeks? I hope he is ok.


----------



## maguilera63

I just got off the phone with Lenny at Wire Wheel King and she said she will make sure Charlie calls me in a hour.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Talk to him this morning. He busy


----------



## maguilera63

Yea, He called me yesterday, I guess they took 2 weeks off for july 4. and he said they were busy.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

maguilera63 said:


> Yea, He called me yesterday, I guess they took 2 weeks off for july 4. and he said they were busy.


Cool to hear everything is good


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## low350

Chairlie call me


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Going on 10 months waiting for my rims...


----------



## RobLBC

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Going on 10 months waiting for my rims...


Damn, 10 months for some wire wheels?


----------



## low350

low350 said:


> Chairlie call me


X58


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

RobLBC said:


> Damn, 10 months for some wire wheels?


Yeah, unfortunately


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Yeah, unfortunately


My series ll's were there for 13 months and only got the chrome done. It was supposed to be a complete build. Nothing but excuses from that clown. Pulled my stuff outta there unfinished and only got half my deposit back. Beware Charlie is a pathetic spineless little liar. Make sure Leni knows about your order, and only pay them through paypal.


----------



## maguilera63

Charley has never did me wrong, But now I call him and he never calls me back and I have to keep calling him. ( everyday ) and talk to him about every 2 weeks. I sent money to 
him March 11, 2015 and Im still waiting for my stuff. Im not sure If he Is really busy or what.......


----------



## maguilera63

Charley, Please give me a call .


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

maguilera63 said:


> Charley has never did me wrong, But now I call him and he never calls me back and I have to keep calling him. ( everyday ) and talk to him about every 2 weeks. I sent money to
> him March 11, 2015 and Im still waiting for my stuff. Im not sure If he Is really busy or what.......


? Them Dam machinist


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> My series ll's were there for 13 months and only got the chrome done. It was supposed to be a complete build. Nothing but excuses from that clown. Pulled my stuff outta there unfinished and only got half my deposit back. Beware Charlie is a pathetic spineless little liar. Make sure Leni knows about your order, and only pay them through paypal.


Damn, 13 months! I have a feeling I'll be waiting that long.... if I even get my rims. He's a hard to get ahold of lately. Haven't been able to speak to him in over a month... Glad I went through paypal, we'll see how this plays out


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

maguilera63 said:


> Charley, Please give me a call .


X2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

RobLBC said:


> Damn, 10 months for some wire wheels?


 I haven't had an update in over a month and haven't been able to get ahold of him. Getting frustrated


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Damn..... not Charley too.... I guess everyone has their good runs then it's down the tubes.... I really hope that's not the case, a lot of people speak very highly of him.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

just spoke to him like a minute ago!!
i never had a problem ..... getting thru ..
he is only there Tuesday thru friday 7-1 pacific time fellas


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

charlie knows who's calling, its selective answering. people who have been waiting along time for their stuff he doesnt wanna talk too, and people who are having problems with their wheels he dont answer or call them back either. he just burned another homie of mine out of San Jose. simple set of 13X7s and the dish is peeling before the wheels were even mounted on the car. alot of people around the bay area have been having real problems with him. i decided to speak up about it because i would not want someone else to have the same FUCKED UP EXPERIENCE WITH HIM THAT I DID.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

and my homie has called him several times about the dish peeling and guess what.....................charlie has not called him back. beware.


----------



## ekserio

Assuming your homeboy lives in the Bay, why not stop by and talk in person? Every time I've been by there he's there.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

ekserio said:


> Assuming your homeboy lives in the Bay, why not stop by and talk in person? Every time I've been by there he's there.


 no assuming needed, he does live in San Jose. i just spoke to him and charlie STILL has not called him back. stopping by is the next step. it will likely take a year to resolve.


----------



## CCC925

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> charlie knows who's calling, its selective answering. people who have been waiting along time for their stuff he doesnt wanna talk too, and people who are having problems with their wheels he dont answer or call them back either. he just burned another homie of mine out of San Jose. simple set of 13X7s and the dish is peeling before the wheels were even mounted on the car. alot of people around the bay area have been having real problems with him. i decided to speak up about it because i would not want someone else to have the same
> 
> FUCKED UP EXPERIENCE WITH HIM THAT I DID.


Any pics ?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

CCC925 said:


> Any pics ?


Should have some soon


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK NEVER A PROBLEM WHEN I DEALT WITH HIM AND IVE BEEN DEALING WITH HIM SINCE THE EARLY 90'S


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## maguilera63

I have been dealing with him for years and never had a problem with him. Great service and great rims. But now it is very hard to get a hold of him and I sent money on March 11,2015 and am still waiting for my stuff. I call him and leave messages and he never calls me back. ( It was never like that). I know I had some stuff that had to be made, But I would wait a year with no problem, If he would call me every 2 to 3 weeks and let me know how my stuff is going. I really hope everything is going ok at the shop.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

I haven't been able to get ahold of him, or had a message returned. I'm just looking for an update since I've been waiting 10 months.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Uhh oh..


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

They seem to be hard to get ahold of lately...


----------



## maguilera63

Lowridin IV Life said:


> They seem to be hard to get ahold of lately...



Yea, REALLY HARD to get a hold of. I leave messages for him to call me and he NEVER does. Sucks cause I sent money on March 11,2015 and I still don't have what I paid for.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

maguilera63 said:


> Yea, REALLY HARD to get a hold of. I leave messages for him to call me and he NEVER does. Sucks cause I sent money on March 11,2015 and I still don't have what I paid for.


I sent money Nov. 23, 2014.. And I'm still waiting.. Havent had a message returned or anything.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Another one bites the dust :sprint:


----------



## RobLBC

CoupeDTS said:


> Another one bites the dust :sprint:


Seems like Zeus is the only wheel builder left.


----------



## plague

maguilera63 said:


> Yea, REALLY HARD to get a hold of. I leave messages for him to call me and he NEVER does. Sucks cause I sent money on March 11,2015 and I still don't have what I paid for.


OH SHIT SORRY TO HEAR THAT WITH YOU I HAVE ALREADY TOLD PEOPLE NOT TO GO THREW THEM ANYMORE, PERIOD


----------



## plague

Lowridin IV Life said:


> I sent money Nov. 23, 2014.. And I'm still waiting.. Havent had a message returned or anything.


DAMN THAT ALMOST A YEAR FOR WHEELS


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

That coward ain't calling no one back, these people have been trying for awhile now to get ahold of him. there is no excuse for what he is doing. Fuck you charlie


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Yea not sure what is going on or why but for someone to bring up zues in this topic as only builder left is full of shit lol... i think you even know that


Yes he is obviously overlooking your efforts. And my comment had nothing to do with what he said. I just saw another opportunity to shit back on charlie like he shit on me and these other folks. You can't just say "oh he's busy" and that makes it alright. He should be busy finishing orders from earlier this year or last year. I know you don't treat your customers like that. Zeus don't treat their customers like that, and I've bought from Dayton and they don't treat their customers like that. You notice he does not defend himself in any of this because he is in the wrong and he knows it.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Nope san jose and campbell only one building a wheel with all stainless parts and og zenith skinny style spokes and nipples for all those worried call charlie at his shop and leave a message or stop by to talk to him they have been a little busy at least from what I have seen in person...


Don't get to full of yourself; after all you would probally build a wheel out of Legos if you could......we also will do stainless, but prefer chrome instead. In case you're confused, OG has nothing to do with the spokes or nips your using unless its a restoration....

I know like this sounds like an Obama type of question; but since 3rd name change was a charm, did you guys over in SanJose ever get a business license yet.????


----------



## fool2

Tami said:


> we also will do stainless, but prefer chrome instead.


interesting how you prefer everything that's cheap


----------



## RobLBC

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Yea not sure what is going on or why but for someone to bring up zues in this topic as only builder left is full of shit lol... i think you even know that


If you don't know what is going on then why are you defending them and supporting poor customer service. You must obviously think it's OK to take people's money and have them waiting for almost a year with no communication. The reason I brought up Zeus is because it's the only recent company I heard of that is actually delivering wheels on time. If your wheel company is providing good service and fast delivery than good for you and your business should grow and maybe be mentioned by me aswell some day. But calling potential customers "full of shit" may not be the best way, let your wheels and customer service do the talking.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

SUPERIORWIREWHEEL said:


> Nope san jose and campbell only one building a wheel with all stainless parts and og zenith skinny style spokes and nipples for all those worried call charlie at his shop and leave a message or stop by to talk to him they have been a little busy at least from what I have seen in person...


I've called many times and left plenty of messages.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Tami said:


> Don't get to full of yourself; after all you would probally build a wheel out of Legos if you could......we also will do stainless, but prefer chrome instead. In case you're confused, OG has nothing to do with the spokes or nips your using unless its a restoration....
> 
> I know like this sounds like an Obama type of question; but since 3rd name change was a charm, did you guys over in SanJose ever get a business license yet.????


Lmfao @ 3rd charm/no business license


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

RobLBC said:


> If you don't know what is going on then why are you defending them and supporting poor customer service. You must obviously think it's OK to take people's money and have them waiting for almost a year with no communication. The reason I brought up Zeus is because it's the only recent company I heard of that is actually delivering wheels on time. If your wheel company is providing good service and fast delivery than good for you and your business should grow and maybe be mentioned by me aswell some day. But calling potential customers "full of shit" may not be the best way, let your wheels and customer service do the talking.


??


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lowridin IV Life said:


> I've called many times and left plenty of messages.


Sorry to hear about your luck I am not in here defending Charlie but he has always been a good guy to me I have done several transactions with him whether it was Wheels restoration fresh builds or simple Accessories he has never burned me at times he has taken months on end but I gave him the benefit/trust and he always comes through.. I'm sure you will get your order soon I know it's hard but try to be patient but I do agree A call back or an update would be very much appreciated?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

RobLBC said:


> Seems like Zeus is the only wheel builder left.


ALAWAYS INSIST ON GENUINE DAYTON WIRE WHEELS®


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

????


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sorry to hear about your luck I am not in here defending Charlie but he has always been a good guy to me I have done several transactions with him whether it was Wheels restoration fresh builds or simple Accessories he has never burned me at times he has taken months on end but I gave him the benefit/trust and he always comes through.. I'm sure you will get your order soon I know it's hard but try to be patient but I do agree A call back or an update would be very much appreciated?


That's exaxtly it, a call back or an update would be appreciated. I'm not here to bad mouth Charlie, I just want to know the deal on the rims I paid for. I don't mind the wait, if I was told how long it would take, but I've been told "no later than two weeks" numerous times. Now it's over 10 months later, and I'm still waiting. The last time was 4 weeks ago and now I can't get through to them. This is for a set of all chrome 13's, no engraving or colors combos.


----------



## RobLBC

Lowridin IV Life said:


> That's exaxtly it, a call back or an update would be appreciated. I'm not here to bad mouth Charlie, I just want to know the deal on the rims I paid for. I don't mind the wait, if I was told how long it would take, but I've been told "no later than two weeks" numerous times. Now it's over 10 months later, and I'm still waiting. The last time was 4 weeks ago and now I can't get through to them. This is for a set of all chrome 13's, no engraving or colors combos.


That's unacceptable and you should bad mouth any business that treats a customer in that way. Get your money back and take your business elsewhere is the best advice I could give you.


----------



## maguilera63

well , Just left another message for Charlie to call me........ SO who CAN do 13x7 powdercoated 72 spoke wheels with stainless spokes and Nipples....... Daytons are $500 each...


----------



## RobLBC

maguilera63 said:


> well , Just left another message for Charlie to call me........ SO who CAN do 13x7 powdercoated 72 spoke wheels with stainless spokes and Nipples....... Daytons are $500 each...


Zeus


----------



## johnnie65

Zeus, Superior Wire Wheel or even 801 can help u


----------



## johnnie65

We all agree WWK builds some badd ass wheels, but similar situation happened to a friend of mine last year. Took him over a year to get his wheels from chalie and they were just to be rebuilt. And he had to chase down his wheels. But still quality is good, hopefully they can improve customer service


----------



## maguilera63

Just got off the phone with Charlie, He told me his mother just passed away and he has been dealing with her estate and hasn't been in the shop and wont be back until next week. He said that they are still working on my stuff so guess I just have to wait......


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

For what is worth I haven't had any problems with Charlie. I walked in, gave him half of the money, 6 weeks later he called and said come thru pick them up. Great quality, no complaints. I also know few homies that got their wheels from him with no issues.


----------



## magana75

:drama:


----------



## plague

Almost a year way to long


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Charlie my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Charlie, Our Sympathy goes out to you; may your Mother behold Everlasting Peace.


----------



## Slick63

Sorry for your loss Charlie can u please return my call I've left countless messages on answer machine it's been 4 weeks now


----------



## maguilera63

Spoke to Charlie and he said he doesn't get on layitlow anymore. Your best bet would be to keep calling him.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Finally was able to speak to Charlie, after my club president went dowb to his shop. My club president had to call me on his personal phone and put Charlie on. I'm sure that's the only way I was able to speak to him. He gave me the same bullshit "2 weeks for sure". I was told I will have my rims shipped out or a full refund, so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Big mistake. He said he would be back at the shop so I would have no problem getting ahold of him. Its been 2 weeks, and guess what.. No answer... I shouldn't be surprised. Over 11 months and I still don't have rims and can't get ahold of him for a refund. I've had nothing but a terrible experience doing business with him. I would recommend anyone to not do any business with Wire Wheel King due to the terrible customer service.


----------



## plague

DAMN


----------



## maguilera63

Spoke to Charlie yesterday, and he said he just got my parts from the powder coater and wheels should be built this week. I know he has been going thru stuff with his mom passing. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## maguilera63

Charlie just called me and he told me that the wheels will be ready tomorrow and he will ship them out Tuesday... I will post pictures as soon as I get them.


----------



## maguilera63

OK , so here is the whole story with Wire Wheel King...... In January, Charlie gave me a call and said he is having some Super Swept Spinners made and If I wanted them , He would put my name on the waiting list. I told him I wanted them and would send him the $750 for them. He didn't want to take the money but I sent it to him anyway cause he said they would be done in a couple months. I waited, waited calling him every 2 to 3 weeks leaving tons of messages. everytime I talked to him, he told me the same thing... they will be done in a couple weeks..... Finally, I told him to just make me a set of wheels and I will pay the difference. Once I told him that, He made them in like 2 weeks. They came in today and look GREAT!!! I wanted to charge me more for shipping ( which he never did before) so I used my friends shipping account so I wouldn't have to send him $170 more for shipping (Which it cost $74 to ship) The rims came in today ad look great.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Good to hear


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

maguilera63 said:


> OK , so here is the whole story with Wire Wheel King...... In January, Charlie gave me a call and said he is having some Super Swept Spinners made and If I wanted them , He would put my name on the waiting list. I told him I wanted them and would send him the $750 for them. He didn't want to take the money but I sent it to him anyway cause he said they would be done in a couple months. I waited, waited calling him every 2 to 3 weeks leaving tons of messages. everytime I talked to him, he told me the same thing... they will be done in a couple weeks..... Finally, I told him to just make me a set of wheels and I will pay the difference. Once I told him that, He made them in like 2 weeks. They came in today and look GREAT!!! I wanted to charge me more for shipping ( which he never did before) so I used my friends shipping account so I wouldn't have to send him $170 more for shipping (Which it cost $74 to ship) The rims came in today ad look great.


???


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

got my rims.. they look great


----------



## REYXTC

Pics


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## Lowridin IV Life




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## DanielDucati

Whats the ticket cost for these????and are they made with wwk hubs or built with OG zenith hubs???


EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Baller shit ESE?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

EXCANDALOW said:


>


CLEAN AND CLASSY


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## DM83CS

Wire Wheel King said:


> ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ON A 1965 IMPALA


How much would some of these run


----------



## MR.VEGAS

LOOKING FOR A SET OF 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED CHROME 13X7 . HOW MUCH. PM PLEASE


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

If you're ready to buy I would contact the shop and get Charlie direct don't believe he gets on here anymore very much


----------



## MR.VEGAS

Thanks


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

TTT WWK


----------



## maguilera63

Heard from people that he isn't making that many wheels any more and that this year is his last year making wheels. Lucky to have gotten my set. Sent him money and almost had to wait almost a year to get anything. He is still giving me the run around on the superswepts. If your thinking about ordering from him, I would think twice about it. I started buying from Angel over at Superior Wire and had my stuff in 2 days.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

maguilera63 said:


> Heard from people that he isn't making that many wheels any more and that this year is his last year making wheels. Lucky to have gotten my set. Sent him money and almost had to wait almost a year to get anything. He is still giving me the run around on the superswepts. If your thinking about ordering from him, I would think twice about it. I started buying from Angel over at Superior Wire and had my stuff in 2 days.


 I spoke to Charlie today at WWK and I am a long time employee from the 90's and his business is doing very well and it will not be closing anytime soon. Someone is giving you bad info.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Lookin for 13x7 zeniths shipped 2 texas 77061


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## Ususushdhds52553

bonediggetie said:


> Thanks I'll check into them


Check here


----------

